# knitting tea party friday 10 march '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 10 March '17

Beautiful blue sky - tiny fluffy white clouds - don't let it fool you. It's quite windy and cold (20°) outside. I've been watching the pine tree in the front yard blow back and forth. I don't think the wind is strong enough today to blow the rest down but then I wasn't expecting half of it to blow down on Tuesday.

Heidi and a friend took Bentley and the friend's children to Fort Wayne today - I'm not sure of the name of the place but it is a hands on science stuff - a bicycle on a tight rope they can pedal across the rope on - they should be having a good time.

Healthy Honey Cinnamon Banana Bread Muffins

Author: Julie Wunder
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 20 mins
Total time: 30 mins
Serves: 12 muffins

Ingredients

3 overripe bananas (about 1½ cups)
¼ cup honey
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
1 tablespoon coconut oil, melted
1 egg
½ cup plain greek yogurt
1½ cup white wheat flour or wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons cinnamon
cooking spray

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees and spray 12 muffin tins with cooking spray.

2. In a mixer or large bowl with a beater, add your banana, honey, vanilla, coconut oil, egg and plain greek yogurt. Mix until the banana has very few lumps.

3. In another bowl whisk together the flour, baking powder, salt and cinnamon.

4. While still mixing, slowly add the dry ingredients to the wet. Mix until well combined.

5. Using a large ice cream scoop evenly portion the dough between the 12 muffin holes.

6. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.

7. Store in the fridge in an airtight container.

http://www.runninginaskirt.com/healthy-honey-cinnamon-clean-eating-banana-bread-muffins-recipe/2/

Keto Bread

Keto Bread is the answer to your low-carb prayers. With 6 healthy ingredients it's the perfect sandwich bread. Now you can make incredible keto sandwiches stuffed with roast beef, lettuce, dijon mustard, and primal kitchen mayo nestled between slices of toasted Keto Bread. This bread is baked in a regular size loaf pan and is as tall as a store bought loaf of bread. You're going to love it!

*You'll want to check out all of the low-carb high-fat (LCHF) recipes on my Keto Diet Recipes page.

Makes 16slices

Ingredients

4 cups blanched almond flour (not almond meal)
2 tablespoons egg-white protein powder
2½ teaspoons cream of tartar
1½ teaspoons baking soda
½ teaspoon celtic sea salt
8 large eggs

Instructions

1. In a food processor, pulse almond flour, egg white protein, cream of tartar, baking soda, and salt

2. Pulse in eggs until smooth

3. Transfer batter into a greased 9 x 5 inch baking dish

4. Bake at 350°F for 45-50 minutes, or until a toothpick stuck in the center comes out clean

5. Cool for 2 hours

6. Serve

NOTES: When you bake this bread, be sure to place the pan on a baking sheet. I've made this bread several dozen times and it hasn't ever overflowed from the loaf pan, but it is a very tall loaf and if your oven temperature is a little off either way it may cause your loaf to expand and overflow.

To store Keto Bread, let cool overnight, then wrap in a paper towel and place it in a ziploc bag. It will keep refrigerated for 1 week when stored this way. I haven't tried freezing this bread so not sure how long it would keep in the freezer.

Keto Bread is delicious plain and phenomenal with butter or ghee, but it's even better toasted!

*Here are some of my other low-carb high-fat (LCHF) bread recipes that you'll love!

Paleo Bread: http://elanaspantry.com/paleo-bread/
Low-Carb Cornbread: http://elanaspantry.com/paleo-bread/
Paleo Breakfast Bread: http://elanaspantry.com/paleo-breakfast-bread/

http://elanaspantry.com/keto-bread/

Guinness, Whiskey and Irish Cream Cupcakes

The classic cocktail shot transformed into cupcakes - Guinness chocolate cake, Jameson whiskey ganache filling, and Bailey's buttercream frosting.

Prep: 40 minutes
Cook: 17 minutes
Total: 1 hour
Yield: 24 cupcakes

Ingredients:

For the Cupcakes:

1 cup (240 ml) Guinness stout
1 cup (227 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
¾ cup (64 grams) Dutch-process cocoa powder
2 cups (283 grams) all-purpose flour
2 cups (397 grams) granulated sugar
1½ teaspoons baking soda
¾ teaspoons salt
2 eggs
⅔ cup (151 grams) sour cream

For the Whiskey Ganache Filling:

8 ounces bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped
⅔ cup (160 ml) heavy cream
2 tablespoons butter, at room temperature
2 teaspoons Irish whiskey

For the Baileys Frosting:

2 cups (454 grams) unsalted butter, at room temperature
5 cups (567 grams) powdered sugar
6 tablespoons Bailey's Irish Cream

Directions:

Make the Cupcakes:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line two standard muffin tins with liners.

2. Place the Guinness and butter in a medium saucepan and bring to a simmer over medium heat. Add the cocoa powder and whisk until the mixture is smooth. Remove from the heat and cool slightly.

3. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking soda, and salt; set aside.

4. Using an electric mixer, beat the eggs and sour cream on medium speed until combined.

5. Add the Guinness-chocolate mixture to the egg mixture and beat just to combine.

6. Reduce the speed to low, add the flour mixture and beat just until it starts to come together, about 30 seconds. Using a rubber spatula, fold the batter until completely combined.

7. Divide the batter among the cupcake liners. Bake until a thin knife inserted into the center comes out clean, about 17 minutes. Cool for 5 minutes in the pan, then remove the cupcakes to a wire rack to cool completely.

Make the Whiskey Ganache Filling:

1. Place the chocolate in a heatproof bowl.

2. Place the heavy cream in a small saucepan and bring to simmer over medium heat. Immediately pour it over the chocolate, then let it sit for two minutes.

3. Using a rubber spatula, gently stir the mixture from the center outward until smooth.

4. Add the butter and whiskey and stir until combined. Let the ganache cool until thick but still soft enough to be piped, about 30 minutes. (If it becomes too stiff, simply give it a good whisk and it will loosen up.)

Fill the Cupcakes:

1. Using a paring knife, cut the centers out of the cooled cupcakes, going about two-thirds of the way down.

2. Using a cookie scoop or spoon, divide the prepared ganache between the centers of the cupcakes.

Make the Baileys Frosting:

1. Using the whisk attachment of a stand mixer, whip the butter on medium-high speed for 5 minutes, scraping the sides of the bowl occasionally.

2. Reduce the speed to medium-low and gradually add the powdered sugar until all of it is incorporated.

3. Add the Baileys, increase the speed to medium-high and whip for another 2 to 3 minutes, until it is light and fluffy.

4. Using your favorite decorating tip, or an offset spatula, frost the cupcakes and decorate with sprinkles, if desired.

5. Store the cupcakes in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 4 days.

Recipe Notes: The cupcakes in the old photos were decorated using a Wilton 1M decorating tip. The cupcakes in the new photos (3/8/17) were decorated with an Ateco #827 tip. Both are open star tips, but the Ateco one is slightly larger.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/irish-car-bomb-cupcakes/

Tex-Mex Beef and Rice Casserole

Prep Time: 20min.
Total Time: 50min.
Servings: 8 servings, about 1-1/4 cups each

Ingredients

1 lb. extra-lean ground beef
1 tub (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese Spread
1 pkt. (1 oz.) TACO BELL® Taco Seasoning Mix
2 Tbsp. milk
1 can (14 oz.) fire-roasted diced tomatoes, undrained
1 can (11 oz.) corn with red and green bell peppers, undrained
1/2 cup chopped onions
3 cups cooked long-grain white rice
1 cup KRAFT Shredded Colby & Monterey Jack Cheeses, divided
1 cup crushed tortilla chips
3 Tbsp. chopped fresh cilantro

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350ºF.

2. Brown meat in large nonstick skillet. Meanwhile, mix cream cheese spread, seasoning mix and milk until blended.

3. Drain meat; return to skillet. Add cream cheese mixture, tomatoes, corn and onions; mix well.

4. Combine rice and 1/2 cup shredded cheese in 13x9-inch baking dish sprayed with cooking spray; spread to cover bottom of dish. Top with meat mixture and remaining shredded cheese; cover.

5. Bake 30 min. or until heated through. Top with crushed chips and cilantro.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/tex-mex-beef-rice-casserole-122554.aspx

Beef, Corn and Biscuit Casserole

Servings: 10

Ingredients

1 large yellow onion - chopped
2 cloves garlic - chopped or mashed
2 pounds lean ground beef
4 ounces diced green chiles - canned (mild)
16 ounces tomato sauce - canned
3 cups Jack cheese - shredded, divided use
4 teaspoons chili powder
1 1/2 cups corn - canned (drained) or frozen (thawed)
1 cup light sour cream

BUTTERMILK BISCUITS:

2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup buttermilk - VERY cold
8 tablespoons unsalted butter - melted, cooled

Directions

MEAT MIXTURE:

1. In a large skillet brown onion in a bit of olive oil. Add ground beef and continue until all the meat has lost its pink color. Add green chiles, tomato sauce, garlic, chili powder and corn and continue cooking gently for about 5-10 minutes. Add the sour cream and most of the Jack cheese and stir to combine. Set aside. (The meat mixture can be made ahead to this point and refrigerated.)

BISCUITS:

2. Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 375. Whisk flour, baking powder, baking soda, sugar and salt in a large bowl. (Or, you can sift it together.)

3. In a medium bowl (at least 1 1/2 cups or larger) combine the cold buttermilk and the melted and slightly cooled butter. Stir until buttermilk forms clumps.

4. Add buttermilk mixture to dry ingredients and stir with rubber spatula until just incorporated and batter pulls away from side of the bowl.

5. Using a bit of flour on your hands, divide the biscuit dough in half.

ASSEMBLY:

6. With first half of biscuit dough, roll out to about 1/2 inch thick. Carefully place biscuits into an ungreased 9×13 pan.

7. Spoon the meat mixture on top of the biscuits and spread to level the meat.

8. Roll out the remaining biscuit dough and cut more biscuits. Place on top of the meat. Sprinkle with the reserved Jack cheese.

9. Place casserole in oven and bake for about 30-35 minutes, until the tops of the biscuits are golden brown. Remove and allow to sit for about 5 minutes. Serve.

Per Serving: 478 Calories; 29g Fat (55.3% calories from fat); 22g Protein; 32g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 96mg Cholesterol; 720mg Sodium.

http://tastingspoons.com/archives/3933

authentic roasted garlic fettuccine alfredo with broccoli

A classic comfort food favorite, this roasted garlic fettuccine alfredo is downright sultry. Finely chopped broccoli is added in for a bit of extra nutrition amidst all that cream. It's the perfect date night meal!

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 head of garlic, cut in half widthwise
olive oil, for drizzling
1½ cups heavy cream
2 tbsp unsalted butter
1 lb fresh fettuccine pasta
1 lb broccoli florets, cut into very small pieces
1½ oz parmesan cheese, grated

Instructions

1. Heat oven to 400F.

2. Place each garlic head half in the center of a piece of aluminum foil, drizzle with olive oil, and then cover with the foil. Roast for 30-40 minutes, or until cloves are caramelized and tender. Remove from the oven and pop the cloves out of their skin, placing them in a small bowl.

3. Meanwhile, heat 1 cup of the heavy cream in a medium pot with the butter. Bring to a simmer over medium heat. Once simmering, reduce the heat to low and cook for 12-15 minutes, or until reduced to ½ cup. Remove from the heat and stir in the remaining heavy cream, ½ tsp salt and black pepper, to taste.

4. Mash the roasted garlic with 1-2 tbsp of the alfredo sauce to form a smooth paste. Whisk the roasted garlic paste into the alfredo sauce.

5. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Cook the pasta until just shy of al dente, adding in the broccoli during the last minute of cooking. Reserve ¼ cup of pasta cooking water and then drain the pasta and broccoli.

6. Bring the cream mixture back to a simmer, then stir in the pasta and parmesan cheese.

7. Cook over low heat, using tongs to toss the pasta in the sauce, cooking just until the sauce thickens and starts to cling to the pasta. Stir in reserved pasta cooking water.

8. Divide pasta among four serving bowls, tossing just before serving to reincorporate the sauce with the pasta.

9. Serve warm.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/01/roasted-garlic-fettuccine-alfredo-broccoli.html

Foolproof Pizza Dough

Ingredients

3/4 cup warm water
1/2 tablespoon yeast
1/2 tablespoon sugar
1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions

1. In a medium bowl, whisk together the water, yeast, and sugar. Let sit five minutes, or until bubbly. Add the flour and salt, and mix until a dough forms.

2. Knead gently, adding more flour as needed, to form soft dough. Cover and let rest 15 minutes. At this point, you can either proceed with baking the dough immediately (directions below), or refrigerate the dough for up to 24 hours. The dough can also be frozen in a plastic bag (leaving room for the dough to expand) for up to six months*.

3. To bake the dough, preheat the oven to 500 with a baking stone or overturned cookie sheet inside. Spread the dough out to form a large circle. Top with desired pizza toppings. Place on preheated baking stone or cookie sheet, and bake 8-9 minutes, or until the crust is golden brown and the cheese is melted and bubbly.

* To thaw from frozen, place the dough in the refrigerator for several hours or overnight to thaw. Let sit at room temperature for 30 minutes before baking.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/03/foolproof-pizza-dough.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

The next time you shop at Wally World or Kroger check out the little pies they have. They are maybe four inches across - single serving. Very yummy especially with a mug of hot chocolate. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- going back to read!

The Banana Muffins are exactly what I need- with some bananas ripening fast!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 3rd March, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-452762-1.html

*Dreamweaver* has returned from being MIA for a long time. Welcome back - and she is planning to be at KAP this year. For those who know Jynx her mother has finally been settled in assisted living near one her sons; her GD Livey has been having a tough time and Jynx has yet again been unwell with complications. Gerry had a recent seizure - possibly from the Tramadol, so needs to follow this up.

*jheiens and Kehinkle* will be catching up late next week - and Kathy will get to see Elm and how it works at lunch time.

*Sugarsugar's* friend who had the stroke recently has been told that she is unlikely to regain movement.

*Teddybear's* DH's endoscopy showed no tumours in the oesophagus though a lot of inflammation but because of a very tight sphincter they were unable to get into the stomach. Liquid diet until reviewed in a week or two.

*Swedenme* has had blood results back - anaemic and generally run down. On a raft of medications and reassess in a few weeks.

*Puplover* is back in hospital with dizziness and pain. Nothing picked up - just the effects of the mono still, likely doing too much too soon.

*Tami's* DDIL's Grandmother passed away this week - only a few months since her mother passed away.

*Sharon Scheller* had surgery 3 weeks ago on her foot - her new surgeon is still amazed at the mess the previous surgeon made of her feet. Had the pins removed and all looking good. Some pain but not excessive. She finished the quilt for her DD and DH sent it off, but the recent email she sent was returned as an invalid email address.

*Sorlenna's* Bub finally got his stress test done - awaiting results which they should get Friday. And get them they did - Bub was sent straight over to the cath lab and had 2 stents put in (one new one and one because of scarring around the first). But now the shoulder surgery has to be put back 6 months.

*Budasha* does have a tear in her rotator cuff. Trying physio to see if that will work as she wants to avoid surgery.

PHOTOS
3 - *Gwen* - Guest bedroom
14 - *Gwen * - DGS Lexi
15 - *Kate * - Caitlin feeding deer & ducks
21 - *Sorlenna* - The snapless dress
36 - *Swedenme* - Bunny set
49 - *Fan* - Baby quilts
53 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing / Signs of Spring
78 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
79 - *Gagesmom* - Completed monster longies
83 - *Pacer* - Needle felting / Matthew's ceramics
107 - *BubbaLove* - Crochet baby blankets
126 - *Gagesmom* - Willy warmer!
140 - *Gwen* - The dogs
141 - *Gagesmom* - Sweater vest
141 - *Lurker* - Gloves

RECIPES
102 - *Sorlenna* - Orange creamsicle sherbet cake (link)

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1 , 6, 21, 68, 81 and 141*

CRAFTS
16 - *Cindygecko* - I'll Pack A Cowl for Rhinebeck (link)
22 - *Sam * - Berroco Sox Self Striping Sock Weight Yarn on sale (link)
41 - *Bonnie* - Magnifying Magnetic Line Gauge (link)
43 - *Bonnie* - Missouri Star Quilt company (link)
48 - *Sorlenna * - English paper piercing (link)
52 - *Poledra* - Sock Knitters Anonymous (links)
59 - *Bonnie* - Mastering foundation paper piecing (link)
81 - *Bonnie* - Flower cardigan (link)
106 - *Bonnie * - favequilts.com (link)
120 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Railyn & DH

OTHERS
3 - *Sam* - Funnies (2)
44 - *Lurker * - The Brick
61 - *Kiwifrau* - Banana tea for insomnia (link)
68 - *Sam* - Lifelines (link)
93 - *Poledra* - Colors are all the same/The man song
105 - *Bonnie * - Lifebuoy soap (link)
106 - *Bonnie* - Saskatchewan snow storm (link)
114 - *Lurker* - Street musician & little girl (link)
119 - *Lurker * - Groundbreaking women of science (link)
139 - *Budasha* - Oxymorons


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Made it to page 1 - yay. Back to the beginning to read.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for the recipes and ladies for the summary. I love fettuccine alfredo but it's really rich. Was tempted to make it tonight but I think I'll finish off some pizza I've got in the fridge.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture. 
Getting very nervous about surgery....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I think I blinked and this week just disappeared I can remember cleaning the bedroom and the car then the rest of the days have just gone , scary .
I've finished my age 4 cardigan tonight while watching Bull I've decided I like Bull can't say the same for the cardigan it wasn't one of my brightest ideas but it's finished .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, DH has brought home those pies before; yummy indeed. Also really like the pizza dough recipe; been make a lot of homemade pizzas recently. Also saw on FB videos of Bentley at the indoor play area Heidi took him to in Ft. Wayne. Goodness it seems like only yesterday when he was born! Such a cutie.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, just a quick stop in to chat.

My we were a chatty lot last week, I quickly fell behind and finished up a full 100 pages behind. So will be checking the summary to find out what I missed.

Ttyal after reading said summary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not a second shift person and i think that is early also. lol don't worry about your surgery - the prayer warriors will be lifting you in prayer the whole time you are in the or. you will do well. anxious to see the poncho. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keeping you in prayer Nikki. We will be waiting to hear how you do. 


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love bull great show. but then i really liked Michael Weatherly when he was on NCIS. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think I blinked and this week just disappeared I can remember cleaning the bedroom and the car then the rest of the days have just gone , scary .
> I've finished my age 4 cardigan tonight while watching Bull I've decided I like Bull can't say the same for the cardigan it wasn't one of my brightest ideas but it's finished .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is a cutie - i will here the door open and he pops in just to say hello and see what i am doing and to get a pop cycle. very cute indeed. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, DH has brought home those pies before; yummy indeed. Also really like the pizza dough recipe; been make a lot of homemade pizzas recently. Also saw on FB videos of Bentley at the indoor play area Heidi took him to in Ft. Wayne. Goodness it seems like only yesterday when he was born! Such a cutie.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam, The Irish cupcakes recipe is a great big 10 on the yum-ometer, definitely one for St Patrick's Day coming up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


Will be thinking about you on Monday Nikki , being nervous is not a very nice feeling but to be expected????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


Good luck for Monday, I'm sure it will all go well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love bull great show. but then i really liked Michael Weatherly when he was on NCIS. --- sam


At first I thought it was to soon and I would still think of him as Tony but now I'm used to him as Bull


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


Will be thinking of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I blinked and this week just disappeared I can remember cleaning the bedroom and the car then the rest of the days have just gone , scary .
> I've finished my age 4 cardigan tonight while watching Bull I've decided I like Bull can't say the same for the cardigan it wasn't one of my brightest ideas but it's finished .


I like Bull too. I wasn't sure at first but he has begun to grow on me. Michael will be on the Live with Kelly show on Monday.

Sorry that you're not happy with the cardigan. Is there a particular reason?


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Made it on to page 2. The vest for Warden is sweet Mel, and good your friend gave you $20 for the Willy Warmer. Your gloves are also very nice Julie. Hoping all goes well for you on Monday Kim.
ttyl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


Glad the summary helped.
Hope the surgery goes well. As you know it should go fine- most does. But being nervous is also understandable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I blinked and this week just disappeared I can remember cleaning the bedroom and the car then the rest of the days have just gone , scary .
> I've finished my age 4 cardigan tonight while watching Bull I've decided I like Bull can't say the same for the cardigan it wasn't one of my brightest ideas but it's finished .


Someone will like it Sonya.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always Sam and ladies. You're in our thoughts and prayersNikki. Being nervous before surgery is normal. Have a good weekend.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Glad the summary helped.
> Hope the surgery goes well. As you know it should go fine- most does. But being nervous is also understandable.


I think I am more nervous about the recovery portion than the actual surgery. I have had surgery done by this Doctor before, and I trust him implicitly. Just the idea of having my left arm in a sling for six weeks, and having to manage with my not too smart right hand is nerve wracking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, prayer warriors will be on duty Monday! Hope recovery is quick.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my spot. 

Check in later.????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


We'll be there holding your hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


All the very best for Monday.

Edit, I see it's the time after you are really worried about- hoping you can teach the right to compensate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Made it on to page 2. The vest for Warden is sweet Mel, and good your friend gave you $20 for the Willy Warmer. Your gloves are also very nice Julie. Hoping all goes well for you on Monday Kim.
> ttyl


Thank you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, hoping 6 weeks of using right hand and arm will make you ambidextrous!
Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting new week.
Stopped at Costco on way home. Called my friend Betty, from L.A. Her oldest son, Nathan is in ICU in San Diego. She will drop Winnie, her little dog off tonight and drive down tomorrow. She just got back from Irvine area on Thursday. Prayers for Nathan would be appreciated. He has three kids and his wife has arthritis.
Tinked red sock on new curved needles almost back to start, but think I have mastered knitting with them. It's a matter of tight tension for first three or four stitches between needles. I do like the feel and flexibility of plastic needles.
Al bought me luscious calamari salad at Costco so I'll have that for dinner. He'll have Calafornia sushi rolls. Easy please we are both tired. 
Downloaded a brain diet book and companion cookbook. Suppose to be helpful for brain fog, insomnia, gut issues, weight loss. I will give it a try tomorrow. Bought the plant based protein powder for breakfast while at Costco. I know I've been off my gluten free diet and pigging out on toasted bagels with cream cheeses and marmalade for breakfast. So, back on the waggon. Hoping this will help insomnia and give me more energy. Also bought 5-HTP and Melatonin at Costco. Hate being this sluggish, depressed and snarky.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love bull great show. but then i really liked Michael Weatherly when he was on NCIS. --- sam


And in Dark Angel. Great actor


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, hoping 6 weeks of using right hand and arm will make you ambidextrous!
> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting new week.
> Stopped at Costco on way home. Called my friend Betty, from L.A. Her oldest son, Nathan is in ICU in San Diego. She will drop Winnie, her little dog off tonight and drive down tomorrow. She just got back from Irvine area on Thursday. Prayers for Nathan would be appreciated. He has three kids and his wife has arthritis.
> Tinked red sock on new curved needles almost back to start, but think I have mastered knitting with them. It's a matter of tight tension for first three or four stitches between needles. I do like the feel and flexibility of plastic needles.
> ...


What is the name of the diet book, sounds interesting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


Good luck! And I agree that is early. The surgery center wanted us there at 6 a.m., and then he didn't even get the surgery. LOL. Yours will go just fine, I'm sure!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Friday Sam and everyone, well Saturday to Julie and our Aussies. 
Thank you ladies for the summary, I'm behind by 10 or so pages on last week but I'll try to catch then up. 
Marla and I did a quick run to Cheyenne this morning, left here at 7am, got back at 1pm, but we did get everything we needed to. 
David got home last night but his boss's needed him to go in today and help run sugar runs from the factory to the warehouse in Bayard, not too far, only 23 miles, so he has been at that all day, hopefully he'll be home in the near future. Dinner is in the crockpot, ribs, so I don't have to do to much. 
I have the leg of one sock of the first pair done, so I'm working on the second so having a hard time reading, it's a heavily cabled pattern, but I'm LOVING it. lol

Mel, I love both the Willie Warmer and the little sweater for Warden. 
Julie, the gloves look great. 
Nikki, hoping that your right had decides to play nice and help compensate for your left, David had to use his left hand for everything when he was waiting for his fingers on his right hand to heal and it worked out okay with a bit of practice. The positive, hopefully you'll be pain free soon. 
Joy, glad you got home, so sorry about your friends son, I so pray that he will be okay and sooner than later. 
I thought there was something else, but for the life of me can't remember, oh well, it will come to me eventually. 

Oh! Some great looking recipes Sam, those cupcakes, wooee! Will have to try those and a few others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday Sam and everyone, well Saturday to Julie and our Aussies.
> Thank you ladies for the summary, I'm behind by 10 or so pages on last week but I'll try to catch then up.
> Marla and I did a quick run to Cheyenne this morning, left here at 7am, got back at 1pm, but we did get everything we needed to.
> David got home last night but his boss's needed him to go in today and help run sugar runs from the factory to the warehouse in Bayard, not too far, only 23 miles, so he has been at that all day, hopefully he'll be home in the near future. Dinner is in the crockpot, ribs, so I don't have to do to much.
> ...


Thank you, Kaye Jo! Glad you had a productive day!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday Sam and everyone, well Saturday to Julie and our Aussies.
> Thank you ladies for the summary, I'm behind by 10 or so pages on last week but I'll try to catch then up.
> Marla and I did a quick run to Cheyenne this morning, left here at 7am, got back at 1pm, but we did get everything we needed to.
> David got home last night but his boss's needed him to go in today and help run sugar runs from the factory to the warehouse in Bayard, not too far, only 23 miles, so he has been at that all day, hopefully he'll be home in the near future. Dinner is in the crockpot, ribs, so I don't have to do to much.
> ...


Might have missed it, but did Marla get her shoulder injection yet?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also. 

Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.

I talked awhile with my BFF and am feeling really homesick today. My eldest has deactivated her Facebook and we aren't sure why. I'm just overwhelmed with sadness right now...the past couple of weeks have been rough and next week is my grandson's birthday (he'll be 6!) and I was hoping I'd have to got to see him before now. Sigh... so I hope a little craft therapy over the weekend will help if I can manage it. Forge on, as there's nothing else to do!

Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Can you phone? That sounds a bit drastic if that was how you kept in touch.
Oh and thanks.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


Thoughts and warm healing wishes will be for you this coming Monday. The problem with being a nurse is that you know too much. Most often you are entertaining yourself with the worst case scenario thoughts. Hope not, but often find this the case.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam thanks for starting us off again.
The Guinness cupcakes sound great, I often make the Guinness chocolate cake you posted a while back, it's a favourite.
Garlic fetucinni sounds great too.

Ladies, thanks for the summaries 

Nikki, hope all goes well with your surgery.

Sonja, looking forward to seeing your sweater.
I agree, seems the weeks just fly by.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I think I am more nervous about the recovery portion than the actual surgery. I have had surgery done by this Doctor before, and I trust him implicitly. Just the idea of having my left arm in a sling for six weeks, and having to manage with my not too smart right hand is nerve wracking.


That will be hard- but think of all the chance to sit and read. Especially hard when it is your dominant hand. When I had a useless shoulder for a while it was my left non-dominant hand. So I was still able to knit as the non-dominant hand is not used much-and can be kept really still if needed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I think I am more nervous about the recovery portion than the actual surgery. I have had surgery done by this Doctor before, and I trust him implicitly. Just the idea of having my left arm in a sling for six weeks, and having to manage with my not too smart right hand is nerve wracking.


So true. I hope you have some pull up pants to wear????That was my big mistake when I had mine done, never even thought of it????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've decided I don't like the "design element" (mistake!) in the hat, so I'll frog about 15 rounds and work back (or do something else...I'm annoyed at myself). I really should have been paying better attention. Oh well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, hoping 6 weeks of using right hand and arm will make you ambidextrous!
> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting new week.
> Stopped at Costco on way home. Called my friend Betty, from L.A. Her oldest son, Nathan is in ICU in San Diego. She will drop Winnie, her little dog off tonight and drive down tomorrow. She just got back from Irvine area on Thursday. Prayers for Nathan would be appreciated. He has three kids and his wife has arthritis.
> Tinked red sock on new curved needles almost back to start, but think I have mastered knitting with them. It's a matter of tight tension for first three or four stitches between needles. I do like the feel and flexibility of plastic needles.
> ...


I hope your friends son will be ok.
Hope the new diet book helps you feel better


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, hoping 6 weeks of using right hand and arm will make you ambidextrous!
> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting new week.
> Stopped at Costco on way home. Called my friend Betty, from L.A. Her oldest son, Nathan is in ICU in San Diego. She will drop Winnie, her little dog off tonight and drive down tomorrow. She just got back from Irvine area on Thursday. Prayers for Nathan would be appreciated. He has three kids and his wife has arthritis.
> Tinked red sock on new curved needles almost back to start, but think I have mastered knitting with them. It's a matter of tight tension for first three or four stitches between needles. I do like the feel and flexibility of plastic needles.
> ...


And the more sluggish depressed and snarky you feel the more you want to eat the wrong things! Even though you know you might well feel better if you didn't.
I know if I eat too much junk food (which I very easily do) I start to want more and more, then start feeling horrid-in fact your description of how you feel fits me at times like that very well looking at it! Know why but just feel I can't stop. I need to work on not getting to that point. It's not like I can't have any, it's just the amount and frequency that are the problem. 
But well worth trying a diet that addresses so directly problems you have.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you phone? That sounds a bit drastic if that was how you kept in touch.
> Oh and thanks.


Not really. It's complicated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Do you talk to your oldest or just Facebook? Have you never seen your GS in person? I can understand why that would all get to you. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, it is The Brain Warrior Way and Brain Warrior Cookbook. Bought Kindle additions.
Sorienna, hugs, I really think there is something in the air, or maybe it is just change of season, or too much politics, but a number of friends are in funks. A friend shared pics of a local Canyon with poppies blooming. Think I will take myself up for a look see this weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've decided I don't like the "design element" (mistake!) in the hat, so I'll frog about 15 rounds and work back (or do something else...I'm annoyed at myself). I really should have been paying better attention. Oh well.


Feeling like you do would doing something you don't have to work out be better? Something you can knit and finish to give you a sense of satisfaction in one part of your life at least.
Is Facebook your only contact with your DD? and is your GS her son? Sad to lose contact and to have never seen your grandson. It must leave a huge hole in your life.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing. 

Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early! 

I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Al and I didn't see poppies or wildflowers on ride to/from L.A.. but, Short Canyon is protected and faces south so poppies can bloom early. She said there would be more next weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing.
> 
> Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early!
> 
> I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


While it can take a while to recover from tummy bugs it seems that if you haven't already it's time to get it checked out.
Congratulations on your anniversary. Hope the confirmation goes well- and that you can manage to up and out by 8am!
Good to hear from you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you talk to your oldest or just Facebook? Have you never seen your GS in person? I can understand why that would all get to you. Hugs.


No, only one of the four have I ever seen in person (#3). And that was nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, it is The Brain Warrior Way and Brain Warrior Cookbook. Bought Kindle additions.
> Sorienna, hugs, I really think there is something in the air, or maybe it is just change of season, or too much politics, but a number of friends are in funks. A friend shared pics of a local Canyon with poppies blooming. Think I will take myself up for a look see this weekend.


Sounds good. I used to go to the woods and get a tree fix. That usually helped. I hope a trip to the canyon helps lift your spirits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, only one of the four have I ever seen in person (#3). And that was nearly 3 years ago.


How sad that you don't get to see them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling like you do would doing something you don't have to work out be better? Something you can knit and finish to give you a sense of satisfaction in one part of your life at least.
> Is Facebook your only contact with your DD? and is your GS her son? Sad to lose contact and to have never seen your grandson. It must leave a huge hole in your life.


No, I just need to frog. I don't have to concentrate that hard. It's one round that is all knit causing the trouble (got distracted, knitted the whole round and since it was between pattern repeats, decided to leave it but after a few more pattern rounds decided I didn't like it). And I don't need to throw myself a pity party, as I do have lots of things I need to get done. So I will focus on setting the hat right for now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keeping Nathan in my prayers and also for his mom, Betty; also for his wife and children. 
Joy, I've been sidetracked from my socks I started with the Neko curved needles. Will need to just frog them and start over when I get the "must get done" WIP done. Don't be surprised if I holler for help! LOL. Also, if you have luck with the brain diet let me know. I've been so disgusted with my weight. Know I've found every pound anyone here has lost.



sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, hoping 6 weeks of using right hand and arm will make you ambidextrous!
> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting new week.
> Stopped at Costco on way home. Called my friend Betty, from L.A. Her oldest son, Nathan is in ICU in San Diego. She will drop Winnie, her little dog off tonight and drive down tomorrow. She just got back from Irvine area on Thursday. Prayers for Nathan would be appreciated. He has three kids and his wife has arthritis.
> Tinked red sock on new curved needles almost back to start, but think I have mastered knitting with them. It's a matter of tight tension for first three or four stitches between needles. I do like the feel and flexibility of plastic needles.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna is your eldest the daughter in Florida? Do hope it is nothing serious. My eldest deactivated her FB page after her divorce several years ago; just didn't want the drama that could ensue. Also know others that have done the thing just because too much "media mess" in their lives. Hopefully you will hear from her soon and all will be well. Will you be able to skype with your DGS for his birthday? I know it isn't the same as actually seeing him in person but if you can at least you can see him via skype. I can only imagine what it must be like not having in-person seen your grandchildren. Sending you a {{{{{hug}}}}}


Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, I just need to frog. I don't have to concentrate that hard. It's one round that is all knit causing the trouble (got distracted, knitted the whole round and since it was between pattern repeats, decided to leave it but after a few more pattern rounds decided I didn't like it). And I don't need to throw myself a pity party, as I do have lots of things I need to get done. So I will focus on setting the hat right for now.


Getting a balance between caring for yourself and doing what needs doing is not easy. And doing what you want to do when in a funkas it is usually nothing is not good for a long term option anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Belated anniversary Nannyof6GS! This has been the weeks for them; you are the 3rd one this week if I'm remembering correctly. Hope you enjoyed the celebration at the farmhouse restaurant. I hope the confirmation goes well tomorrow, too.


Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing.
> 
> Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early!
> 
> I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got an air fryer today. I'm looking forward to using it. I did try to do a little research on different brands and the one I got is on the top five list. It is by GoWISEUSA. It is supposed to have 90% of the bells and whistles the more expensive ones have but takes up less counter space. Have any of you folks used one? I've spent awhile this evening looking at air fryer recipes, other than the ones that came with it and was surprised that you can even make a bake in it. Looking forward to giving it a try this weekend. If anyone has used one and has some tried and true recipes please share them!

I'm off to knit; haven't gotten any done in a couple of days again and need to get busy. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I think I am more nervous about the recovery portion than the actual surgery. I have had surgery done by this Doctor before, and I trust him implicitly. Just the idea of having my left arm in a sling for six weeks, and having to manage with my not too smart right hand is nerve wracking.


I hope you have help lined up for the 1st week or so! I will be praying for you. I will be half way through my work day when your surgery begins. You might surprise yourself with how well you can use your right hand. I am left handed and know that I use my right hand for things frequently. You will have plenty of time to read the tea party.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> I hope you have help lined up for the 1st week or so! I will be praying for you. I will be half way through my work day when your surgery begins. You might surprise yourself with how well you can use your right hand. I am left handed and know that I use my right hand for things frequently. You will have plenty of time to read the tea party.


LOL, I should be able to keep up, as long as I can stay awake, pain pills have a tendency to knock me out. My wonderful sweet hubby has taken the whole week off to take care of me, and when he goes back to work, he works close enough that he can come and check up on me on his lunch break. I've been practicing eating right handed the past couple of days.... a very messy endeavor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kaye Jo! Glad you had a productive day!


Thank you, I'm just knitting this evening and waiting for David to get home, he's still hauling loads of sugar, only going about 5 miles each way now though, don't know how late he'll be but the boss's wife is feeding them at least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Might have missed it, but did Marla get her shoulder injection yet?


No, she gets it next week I think, it's either next week or the week after, 23rd I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed that everything comes together for you all soon and she'll be back on FB and everything. Craft therapy is always good for most everything. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, smart to practice before surgery, pain, pain pills take affect. Love that your DH is able and willing to be a caretaker.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> LOL, I should be able to keep up, as long as I can stay awake, pain pills have a tendency to knock me out. My wonderful sweet hubby has taken the whole week off to take care of me, and when he goes back to work, he works close enough that he can come and check up on me on his lunch break. I've been practicing eating right handed the past couple of days.... a very messy endeavor.


That is wonderful that your DH will be there to help you. The first few days after surgery my brain was always in a fog so not much to do but rest anyway. You will get quite good at eating right handed after the six week time period.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm just knitting this evening and waiting for David to get home, he's still hauling loads of sugar, only going about 5 miles each way now though, don't know how late he'll be but the boss's wife is feeding them at least.


That is good that someone is feeding him while he is working a long day. I am knitting tonight as well. I have a bridal shower on Sunday and need to finish some dish cloths. I am almost done with my 6th one. It will be done before I go to sleep tonight. Only have 3 more rows left to do. I would like to wish a Happy Anniversary to those celebrating recently.

Back to knitting and then some sleep.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, smart to practice before surgery, pain, pain pills take affect. Love that your DH is able and willing to be a caretaker.


I am very fortunate. He has had practice, he took care of his mom for a couple of years before she went into the nursing home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing.
> 
> Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early!
> 
> I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!*
I hope that you are feeling more yourself soon. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got an air fryer today. I'm looking forward to using it. I did try to do a little research on different brands and the one I got is on the top five list. It is by GoWISEUSA. It is supposed to have 90% of the bells and whistles the more expensive ones have but takes up less counter space. Have any of you folks used one? I've spent awhile this evening looking at air fryer recipes, other than the ones that came with it and was surprised that you can even make a bake in it. Looking forward to giving it a try this weekend. If anyone has used one and has some tried and true recipes please share them!
> 
> I'm off to knit; haven't gotten any done in a couple of days again and need to get busy. TTYL


I got Marla the Brio for Christmas, it had the best reviews when I was researching and then I got it for less than half price on sale from Herbergers online. Marla loves it, she's been using it like crazy, she's been taking chicken thighs that are frozen and doing those in it, I don't even know what all else she's done in it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, hoping 6 weeks of using right hand and arm will make you ambidextrous!
> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting new week.
> Stopped at Costco on way home. Called my friend Betty, from L.A. Her oldest son, Nathan is in ICU in San Diego. She will drop Winnie, her little dog off tonight and drive down tomorrow. She just got back from Irvine area on Thursday. Prayers for Nathan would be appreciated. He has three kids and his wife has arthritis.
> Tinked red sock on new curved needles almost back to start, but think I have mastered knitting with them. It's a matter of tight tension for first three or four stitches between needles. I do like the feel and flexibility of plastic needles.
> ...


Prayers on the way for Nathan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you could use a few hugs yourself {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be keeping Nathan in my prayers and also for his mom, Betty; also for his wife and children.
> Joy, I've been sidetracked from my socks I started with the Neko curved needles. Will need to just frog them and start over when I get the "must get done" WIP done. Don't be surprised if I holler for help! LOL. Also, if you have luck with the brain diet let me know. I've been so disgusted with my weight. Know I've found every pound anyone here has lost.


Oh not every! I've found my share since Thanksgiving... :sm12:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna is your eldest the daughter in Florida? Do hope it is nothing serious. My eldest deactivated her FB page after her divorce several years ago; just didn't want the drama that could ensue. Also know others that have done the thing just because too much "media mess" in their lives. Hopefully you will hear from her soon and all will be well. Will you be able to skype with your DGS for his birthday? I know it isn't the same as actually seeing him in person but if you can at least you can see him via skype. I can only imagine what it must be like not having in-person seen your grandchildren. Sending you a {{{{{hug}}}}}


No, it's my #2 in Florida and she's very much in touch! She doesn't have any children yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing.
> 
> Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early!
> 
> I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


Happy Anniversary.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15pm and I am caught up. Gage slept for an hour after school and while awake not feeling to good. We watched some videos on you tube. Gave him some Tylenol at 8pm and his pill at 9. He was sound asleep by 930. Poor kid. He is curled up in bed and I am hoping he feels better tomorrow. 

Started matching booties tonight to go with the vest for Warden. ☺ 


Goodnight all. See you tomorrow ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've frogged and tinked and got rid of the offending round so can now work forward. I thank everyone for the hugs. I just get overwhelmed sometimes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww, poor Gage. Blessings and healing energy to him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SAM.... Those are the perfect cupcakes for St. Patrick's Day. I didn't go, but those that did loved the Guiness tour and Rachel gave us our own G. glasses for Christmas..... We love it when someone gifts us the Jameson's Whiskey cake at Christmas. Sooooo good. I'll be passing this on to Jess in the hopes she takes the hint. (She is now catering parties and cooking for a family as a side job...)

We also found it odd that, though there is a Jameson's facility that sells, the distillery is not in Dublin.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


Don't we all get a little nervous about surgery? Will be sending lots of healing vibes. Breathe deep!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love bull great show. but then i really liked Michael Weatherly when he was on NCIS. --- sam


I like him in both as well. (Remember, that is how Dr. Phil started out... jury selection.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I think I am more nervous about the recovery portion than the actual surgery. I have had surgery done by this Doctor before, and I trust him implicitly. Just the idea of having my left arm in a sling for six weeks, and having to manage with my not too smart right hand is nerve wracking.


OH, I feel for you. Become a princess and let others do for you. (I am so left-handed, I only turn right. That would be a 6 week liquid diet for me for sure!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> LOL, I should be able to keep up, as long as I can stay awake, pain pills have a tendency to knock me out. My wonderful sweet hubby has taken the whole week off to take care of me, and when he goes back to work, he works close enough that he can come and check up on me on his lunch break. I've been practicing eating right handed the past couple of days.... a very messy endeavor.


That is wonderful that he's a good care taker and is close by if need be. Practice is good too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, hoping 6 weeks of using right hand and arm will make you ambidextrous!
> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting new week.
> Stopped at Costco on way home. Called my friend Betty, from L.A. Her oldest son, Nathan is in ICU in San Diego. She will drop Winnie, her little dog off tonight and drive down tomorrow. She just got back from Irvine area on Thursday. Prayers for Nathan would be appreciated. He has three kids and his wife has arthritis.
> Tinked red sock on new curved needles almost back to start, but think I have mastered knitting with them. It's a matter of tight tension for first three or four stitches between needles. I do like the feel and flexibility of plastic needles.
> ...


Prayer sent..... Book sounds interesting. Love Bagels. Have switched to Valarian Root instead of Melatonin. It was becoming ineffective for me...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is good that someone is feeding him while he is working a long day. I am knitting tonight as well. I have a bridal shower on Sunday and need to finish some dish cloths. I am almost done with my 6th one. It will be done before I go to sleep tonight. Only have 3 more rows left to do. I would like to wish a Happy Anniversary to those celebrating recently.
> 
> Back to knitting and then some sleep.


He said the food was good too. He's finally gotten home and relaxing, watching fishing videos. lol
You have been busy, have a great time at the shower.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


That IS worrisome about FB. Maybe she was hacked? so deactivated? Is she some distance away? Sorry about GS though. We can never see enough of thise little guys. Hope the week-end helps all the dust settle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:15pm and I am caught up. Gage slept for an hour after school and while awake not feeling to good. We watched some videos on you tube. Gave him some Tylenol at 8pm and his pill at 9. He was sound asleep by 930. Poor kid. He is curled up in bed and I am hoping he feels better tomorrow.
> 
> Started matching booties tonight to go with the vest for Warden. ☺
> 
> Goodnight all. See you tomorrow ????


Poor Gage, I hope he feels better when he wakes up in the morning. 
Hope you slept well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've frogged and tinked and got rid of the offending round so can now work forward. I thank everyone for the hugs. I just get overwhelmed sometimes.


Overwhelmed... that word is in my life way too much.... I seem to get paralyzed from it and just can't get going again. You are managing much better, but it still a lousy feeling. This has been a hard couple weeks and so busy. Give yourself a "me" day or two.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how good to see you nanny of 6 - and it will be good to see you more often. maybe you can catch a cat nap in the car on the way to church. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing.
> 
> Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early!
> 
> I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up... no knitting.... no shower... hair is a mess,,, time to decide if we are hitting tournament by 8 tomorrow. It is only two games tomorrow and there is rain and the parade. Quilt show? Don't want to go public trans. route and hate to make G endure it... Decisions, decisions. A sweet lady's DH passed today... It has made for a sad and quiet day. Sure could use some sunshine. I think we may get some Sunday. Hope you all have a lovely week-end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dr phil - a jury consultant - i did not know that. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I like him in both as well. (Remember, that is how Dr. Phil started out... jury selection.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Overwhelmed... that word is in my life way too much.... I seem to get paralyzed from it and just can't get going again. You are managing much better, but it still a lousy feeling. This has been a hard couple weeks and so busy. Give yourself a "me" day or two.


If I stop moving, yep, right into freeze mode, and then things fall apart, so can't let that happen. I'm at least maintaining--will think about forward progress later. JoAnn's has a really good sale on...quilting supplies on sale and a coupon for 25% off on top...want to go (coupon expires after tomorrow), but don't know. We'll see. A "me day" doesn't work at the moment but maybe I can get started on spring cleaning in the craft room.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing.
> 
> Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early!
> 
> I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


Happy anniversary. Hope you beat the bug soon, seems like there have been some nasty ones floating around this winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Al and I didn't see poppies or wildflowers on ride to/from L.A.. but, Short Canyon is protected and faces south so poppies can bloom early. She said there would be more next weekend.


If you go, I hope you take photos to share with us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, only one of the four have I ever seen in person (#3). And that was nearly 3 years ago.


You really need a road trip, I think. I can't imagine being so far from kids & GKs. I guess Skype would help if you use it. With all the stress with Bub recently, no wonder you are getting down. Hope things settle for you soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> LOL, I should be able to keep up, as long as I can stay awake, pain pills have a tendency to knock me out. My wonderful sweet hubby has taken the whole week off to take care of me, and when he goes back to work, he works close enough that he can come and check up on me on his lunch break. I've been practicing eating right handed the past couple of days.... a very messy endeavor.


Hopefully you won't need too many pain pills. I know I didn't have much pain from the surgery, just 4. 1/2 inch incisions & some bruises

Good your DH can take time off to help you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I like Bull too. I wasn't sure at first but he has begun to grow on me. Michael will be on the Live with Kelly show on Monday.
> 
> Sorry that you're not happy with the cardigan. Is there a particular reason?


Just me I think , it's mainly cream coloured and looks boring , should not have used that colour for mainly basic stocking stitch . It's still dark here will take a picture when it gets lighter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I think I am more nervous about the recovery portion than the actual surgery. I have had surgery done by this Doctor before, and I trust him implicitly. Just the idea of having my left arm in a sling for six weeks, and having to manage with my not too smart right hand is nerve wracking.


I gather you are left handed all smart people are :sm23: you will figure out a way , might be a bit messy and no visits to restaurants in the near future but hopefully the time will pass quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Hope you can get out from under all the sadness soon Sorlenna, shame you cannot get to see your grandson , one of the bad sides of living in such a large country


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I've never used an air fryer, but my friend has one & loves it. She does a lot of chicken, potatoes & sweet potatoes. I'm not sure what else.

Melody, hope Gage is better by morning.

We had a beautiful sunny day here today but cold, down to -28C/-22F but it says, feels like -36C /-32F with the wind. Here I thought spring would soon be here.????
I finally got all my seeds planted today, I got the pots filled with dirt yesterday but didn't get them done, GD wanted to bake instead.
I had to do some cleaning in my craft room to make space for the plants, OMG, I think I found some dust ELEPHANTS instead of bunnies????Still lots to do in there but at least I got the table cleaned off, purged some books & papers. I will donate the books & magazines to the library on Tuesday when I go, maybe someone else will like them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up... no knitting.... no shower... hair is a mess,,, time to decide if we are hitting tournament by 8 tomorrow. It is only two games tomorrow and there is rain and the parade. Quilt show? Don't want to go public trans. route and hate to make G endure it... Decisions, decisions. A sweet lady's DH passed today... It has made for a sad and quiet day. Sure could use some sunshine. I think we may get some Sunday. Hope you all have a lovely week-end.


So sorry for your friends loss, and yours of course. 
Hope you make it to the quilt show.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That is good that someone is feeding him while he is working a long day. I am knitting tonight as well. I have a bridal shower on Sunday and need to finish some dish cloths. I am almost done with my 6th one. It will be done before I go to sleep tonight. Only have 3 more rows left to do. I would like to wish a Happy Anniversary to those celebrating recently.
> 
> Back to knitting and then some sleep.


Hope you have a lovely fun time at the bridal shower Mary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not really. It's complicated.


That is most unfortunate- you have all my commiserations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> LOL, I should be able to keep up, as long as I can stay awake, pain pills have a tendency to knock me out. My wonderful sweet hubby has taken the whole week off to take care of me, and when he goes back to work, he works close enough that he can come and check up on me on his lunch break. I've been practicing eating right handed the past couple of days.... a very messy endeavor.


How wonderful for him to take time off to care for you. Lots of stews in the future- easy to get on a spoon and get up to your mouth. Thick soups.
Seen since that DH even knows how to care for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing.
> 
> Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early!
> 
> I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


Happy Anniversary! And a great day tomorrow!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:15pm and I am caught up. Gage slept for an hour after school and while awake not feeling to good. We watched some videos on you tube. Gave him some Tylenol at 8pm and his pill at 9. He was sound asleep by 930. Poor kid. He is curled up in bed and I am hoping he feels better tomorrow.
> 
> Started matching booties tonight to go with the vest for Warden. ☺
> 
> Goodnight all. See you tomorrow ????


It could be adjusting to the pill- not that the pill is unsuitable for him but these type of drugs often take time for the body to adjust to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm just knitting this evening and waiting for David to get home, he's still hauling loads of sugar, only going about 5 miles each way now though, don't know how late he'll be but the boss's wife is feeding them at least.


Well, that is something!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've frogged and tinked and got rid of the offending round so can now work forward. I thank everyone for the hugs. I just get overwhelmed sometimes.


I've been frogging and tinking all day as well. Doing the 5th Kniteratti square and one row has work into a double yo and p3 tog. Can I remember to do the p3tog? No I much prefer to simply p3. Last row I got right so maybe it is now in my head.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to Nannyof6GS and DH!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dr phil - a jury consultant - i did not know that. --- sam


Yes, very much the same sort of profiler. That is how he met and worked for Oprah, when she was being sued by the beef industry here in TX (shame on them) That pretty much started his whole TV career.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OH, I feel for you. Become a princess and let others do for you. (I am so left-handed, I only turn right. That would be a 6 week liquid diet for me for sure!)


Make that "TURN LEFT". See? I am truly hopeless on directions. I only know I've turned the wrong way in the mall when I realize I'm looking at the same window displays....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If I stop moving, yep, right into freeze mode, and then things fall apart, so can't let that happen. I'm at least maintaining--will think about forward progress later. JoAnn's has a really good sale on...quilting supplies on sale and a coupon for 25% off on top...want to go (coupon expires after tomorrow), but don't know. We'll see. A "me day" doesn't work at the moment but maybe I can get started on spring cleaning in the craft room.


Cleaning the craft room is a form of meditative escape and you get the bonus of feeling like you accomplished something.... (sometimes, I just stand up.... have no idea what I am going to do, but just moving starts the ball rolling.... As long as I'm UP might as well carry something to another room.... and so it goes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Make that "TURN LEFT". See? I am truly hopeless on directions. I only know I've turned the wrong way in the mall when I realize I'm looking at the same window displays....


I did wonder when I read your post ???? I use my hands a lot when I talk ( must be some Italian in me ) and when I give directions I will say something like " turn left " and point to the right with my hands


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did wonder when I read your post ???? I use my hands a lot when I talk ( must be some Italian in me ) and when I give directions I will say something like " turn left " and point to the right with my hands


Funny..... I seem to have two left feet, two left hands, but I am in my right mind most of the time. DH and I are the only lefties in our families... Both of our DD's are also left-handed so it was quite fun to tell SIL to find HIS corner at the table.... (Chances of that are about 30-40%) IT does make for a very creative family... DH is an artist, I play with string of all sorts, First DD is a potter, photographer and terrific actress (her husband is an actor as well) and the youngest DD does paints, knits, is stage manager and costume for many local theater groups and a top notch baker and chef.... (All these things outside regular jobs for both the girls.) All that said, the GD's are right handed and creative, one being quite the artist and the other one crafty. They both did a lot of dancing, including Irish Step, singing, drill team for one and volleyball for the other. It wears me out just trying to keep up. Our lives are going to be so boring when they are both out of college!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I am going to TRY and make myself go to bed. I asked DH about tomorrow and he said he wanted to go but didn't know if he wanted to get up so early. He is deciding in the morning. FINE, I no longer do spontaneous. I should have done shower and hair tonight, in case. Instead, if we are going, he will wake me up at 6. This is a very dangerous thing to do.... I hate early, and he will stall until 6:15 and then I will be rushing without enough time. I think the quilt show is a bust. There will be 100,000 milling about downtown for the parade, no real way to get there on pubic for this directionally challenged gal and the venues aren't close to each other. Add rain, not looking good. 

I do need to pick up a part at sewing store, could use a quick knit shop stop and Rachel will probably not go to tourny so know I could do something with her. We are just going to eat down at their house Sun, because they are all going to Circus Ole (not spelled right) tomorrow night and we have that roast Sunday afternoon after VB so time is a fleeing. Hate that we can't do something special with just the girls..... how can we tell stories about their parents or tell secrets with them right there? Oh well.. at least we will get lots of hugs in and I'll just do something with each of them during the next week. NO matter what, I am going to have to deal with getting up tomorrow to do something.

Oh, Rachel got a part-time job. That's why her trip is so short for break. Seems she is working for a realtor delivering lock boxes to houses or some such thing a couple hours a day between classes. She needs the extra money.... I just am not thrilled about her going to houses alone. I may not have all the right details though. Regardless, G just gave me a small can of pepper spray that fits on key chain and you can spray without taking out of the case. I may just give it to her but don't want to scare her. She can get a little anxious without help from me! Guess I need to think about that. Night to all. I'll catch you all on the flip flop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gosh a new week again already! Thanks Sam and ladies. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Will be thinking about you on Monday Nikki , being nervous is not a very nice feeling but to be expected????


 :sm24: All the best for Monday Nikki.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Aaww, hope things all improve for you. Hugs again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got an air fryer today. I'm looking forward to using it. I did try to do a little research on different brands and the one I got is on the top five list. It is by GoWISEUSA. It is supposed to have 90% of the bells and whistles the more expensive ones have but takes up less counter space. Have any of you folks used one? I've spent awhile this evening looking at air fryer recipes, other than the ones that came with it and was surprised that you can even make a bake in it. Looking forward to giving it a try this weekend. If anyone has used one and has some tried and true recipes please share them!
> 
> I'm off to knit; haven't gotten any done in a couple of days again and need to get busy. TTYL


I dont have an air fryer, let us know what you think. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got an air fryer today. I'm looking forward to using it. I did try to do a little research on different brands and the one I got is on the top five list. It is by GoWISEUSA. It is supposed to have 90% of the bells and whistles the more expensive ones have but takes up less counter space. Have any of you folks used one? I've spent awhile this evening looking at air fryer recipes, other than the ones that came with it and was surprised that you can even make a bake in it. Looking forward to giving it a try this weekend. If anyone has used one and has some tried and true recipes please share them!
> 
> I'm off to knit; haven't gotten any done in a couple of days again and need to get busy. TTYL


Congrats on your air fryer. I, also, purchased one but have not yet used it. You do have to lightly spray the food with oil as they are not completely oil free, but use lots less than deep frying. I await your updates and things you have learned.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Did anyone see the item about the woman with a 140 lb. tumor? Wonder if that could be my problem.

If anyone has any further insights or information, I would love to hear from you.

4 years of health club, 2 to 4 or 5 hours a day (2 hours walking in the pool), in addition to watching the diet - to no avail. I am super frustrated. 

Used to walk 5 miles, briskly, a day. Then I had leg surgery because of a badly damaged tendon. 
Do not believe Doctor knew what he was doing. Afraid to consider another surgery, let alone how to find a competent Doctor who is well versed and knows what they are doing. 

Insights anyone?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Hugs back. I know quite a few who have opted to remove themselves from FB; just too depressing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the opening Sam. Anything Tex Mex looks good to me! We are having wacky weather, too! 70° Wednesday and 19° this morning! They are now calling for heavy snow fall Tuesday! Tuck in and keep the cats close!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Summary of 3rd March, 2017 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-452762-1.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the summary...always helpful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


Prayers for you and your surgeon, Nikki!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> LOL, I should be able to keep up, as long as I can stay awake, pain pills have a tendency to knock me out. My wonderful sweet hubby has taken the whole week off to take care of me, and when he goes back to work, he works close enough that he can come and check up on me on his lunch break. I've been practicing eating right handed the past couple of days.... a very messy endeavor.


Your meals may end up being "finger foods" for a couple of weeks. So glad DH will be there for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I think I blinked and this week just disappeared I can remember cleaning the bedroom and the car then the rest of the days have just gone , scary .
> I've finished my age 4 cardigan tonight while watching Bull I've decided I like Bull can't say the same for the cardigan it wasn't one of my brightest ideas but it's finished .


Bull is growing on me, too, Sonja, but I wish Michael Weatherly would lose the glasses! Show us the cardi!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> he is a cutie - i will here the door open and he pops in just to say hello and see what i am doing and to get a pop cycle. very cute indeed. --- sam


It is so great you can be a part of your grandchildrens' daily lives. That is very special!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

grandma sherry said:


> Made it on to page 2. The vest for Warden is sweet Mel, and good your friend gave you $20 for the Willy Warmer. Your gloves are also very nice Julie. Hoping all goes well for you on Monday Kim.
> ttyl


Thank you for the anniversary wishes, Sherry.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I think I am more nervous about the recovery portion than the actual surgery. I have had surgery done by this Doctor before, and I trust him implicitly. Just the idea of having my left arm in a sling for six weeks, and having to manage with my not too smart right hand is nerve wracking.


Just take it one day at a time - don't be hard on yourself!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Marking my spot.
> 
> Check in later.????


Mel your vest for Warden is sweet. I hope Gage is feeling better!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, hoping 6 weeks of using right hand and arm will make you ambidextrous!
> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting new week.
> Stopped at Costco on way home. Called my friend Betty, from L.A. Her oldest son, Nathan is in ICU in San Diego. She will drop Winnie, her little dog off tonight and drive down tomorrow. She just got back from Irvine area on Thursday. Prayers for Nathan would be appreciated. He has three kids and his wife has arthritis.
> Tinked red sock on new curved needles almost back to start, but think I have mastered knitting with them. It's a matter of tight tension for first three or four stitches between needles. I do like the feel and flexibility of plastic needles.
> ...


Joy, can you eat yogurt...would it help the gut issues a little? I have the easiest ever yogurt recipe, if you want it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kaye Jo! Glad you had a productive day!


Julie, thanks for the photo of your gloves. They are so nice! To me, they seem like they would be so hard to knit!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Did anyone see the item about the woman with a 140 lb. tumor? Wonder if that could be my problem.
> 
> If anyone has any further insights or information, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend another opinion on leg and double check thyroid levels; that much exercise should have better results. Good luck and hope you find answers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Positive energy for your friend's son, Joy, and for you also.
> 
> Kudos to Julie and Mel for the lovely knitting.
> 
> ...


Hugs for you, too, Sorlenna! You have had challenging times lately.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing.
> 
> Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early!
> 
> I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


A belated happy anniversary! Your dinner sounds lovely! I hope you feel better every day, Nanny! Blessings for your DGS on his confirmation!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got an air fryer today. I'm looking forward to using it. I did try to do a little research on different brands and the one I got is on the top five list. It is by GoWISEUSA. It is supposed to have 90% of the bells and whistles the more expensive ones have but takes up less counter space. Have any of you folks used one? I've spent awhile this evening looking at air fryer recipes, other than the ones that came with it and was surprised that you can even make a bake in it. Looking forward to giving it a try this weekend. If anyone has used one and has some tried and true recipes please share them!
> 
> I'm off to knit; haven't gotten any done in a couple of days again and need to get busy. TTYL


Gwen, let us know how your air fryer works...I have been looking at them. And thanks for the pup pic! They are all so cute!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a lovely fun time at the bridal shower Mary


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a happy day, all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Winter has arrived/returned. 15F outside right now and snow of up to 5" forecast for the weekend. Poor little crocus and hyacinths were just beginning to peek out of the ground.

We're headed up to uncle's for birthday today (94). He's back at the abbey, but very very weak and frail.

Still working on the flamenco outfit. Just have the ruffle yarn to finish. Also have a blanket and a secret crochet project going. Still doing some consulting work, but it's slowing down which is good. Cruise time over Spring Break will be here quickly. I'm happy to be able to experience the beaches of Puerto Rico again. I used to travel there quite often earlier in my career and always loved it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Bull is growing on me, too, Sonja, but I wish Michael Weatherly would lose the glasses! Show us the cardi!


Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets 
The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


Very pretty. It will look great on the little girl.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Winter has arrived/returned. 15F outside right now and snow of up to 5" forecast for the weekend. Poor little crocus and hyacinths were just beginning to peek out of the ground.
> 
> We're headed up to uncle's for birthday today (94). He's back at the abbey, but very very weak and frail.
> 
> Still working on the flamenco outfit. Just have the ruffle yarn to finish. Also have a blanket and a secret crochet project going. Still doing some consulting work, but it's slowing down which is good. Cruise time over Spring Break will be here quickly. I'm happy to be able to experience the beaches of Puerto Rico again. I used to travel there quite often earlier in my career and always loved it.


It certainly got quite cold here as well. A cruise sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just me I think , it's mainly cream coloured and looks boring , should not have used that colour for mainly basic stocking stitch . It's still dark here will take a picture when it gets lighter


I think sometimes simple can be quite elegant! Use buttons for a bit of pizazz. :sm01: All your work is always lovely.

ETA: I've just seen the photo and it's beautiful! Lovely alternating hearts!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You really need a road trip, I think. I can't imagine being so far from kids & GKs. I guess Skype would help if you use it. With all the stress with Bub recently, no wonder you are getting down. Hope things settle for you soon


Needing and being able to do are different things. But thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I've never used an air fryer, but my friend has one & loves it. She does a lot of chicken, potatoes & sweet potatoes. I'm not sure what else.
> 
> Melody, hope Gage is better by morning.
> 
> ...


I haven't looked in my craft room yet but I'm sure some dust is lurking in there! I miss planting. I do repot house plants in the spring so at least I can play in the dirt a little. :sm04: I've never seen an air fryer in action either, but it sounds interesting! Is it similar in principle to a convection oven?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is most unfortunate- you have all my commiserations.


I know you understand. Thanks and hugs to you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I never got on yesterday, so a little far behind! Then I come to the new TP and see 10 pages! I hope to get caught up. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think we all can relate to that. Know we all have your back and can give you a soft place to land and vent.


Sorlenna said:


> I've frogged and tinked and got rid of the offending round so can now work forward. I thank everyone for the hugs. I just get overwhelmed sometimes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been frogging and tinking all day as well. Doing the 5th Kniteratti square and one row has work into a double yo and p3 tog. Can I remember to do the p3tog? No I much prefer to simply p3. Last row I got right so maybe it is now in my head.


I really have only liked the first square so far but I am not doing the KAL anyhow. I saw a really pretty crochet square on Ravelry yesterday but don't need any new projects! :sm16: :sm12: I find p3 tog pretty tricky myself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


I love it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Funny..... I seem to have two left feet, two left hands, but I am in my right mind most of the time. DH and I are the only lefties in our families... Both of our DD's are also left-handed so it was quite fun to tell SIL to find HIS corner at the table.... (Chances of that are about 30-40%) IT does make for a very creative family... DH is an artist, I play with string of all sorts, First DD is a potter, photographer and terrific actress (her husband is an actor as well) and the youngest DD does paints, knits, is stage manager and costume for many local theater groups and a top notch baker and chef.... (All these things outside regular jobs for both the girls.) All that said, the GD's are right handed and creative, one being quite the artist and the other one crafty. They both did a lot of dancing, including Irish Step, singing, drill team for one and volleyball for the other. It wears me out just trying to keep up. Our lives are going to be so boring when they are both out of college!!!


Bub's kids are both lefties (he's right handed), as am I, and all of mine are righties like their dad! When his kids were both living here, dinners out were his kids and me on one side of the table and him and their mom and my DD on the other. But I'm the only lefty in my family, so I know finding my own corner well. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Winter has arrived/returned. 15F outside right now and snow of up to 5" forecast for the weekend. Poor little crocus and hyacinths were just beginning to peek out of the ground.
> 
> We're headed up to uncle's for birthday today (94). He's back at the abbey, but very very weak and frail.
> 
> Still working on the flamenco outfit. Just have the ruffle yarn to finish. Also have a blanket and a secret crochet project going. Still doing some consulting work, but it's slowing down which is good. Cruise time over Spring Break will be here quickly. I'm happy to be able to experience the beaches of Puerto Rico again. I used to travel there quite often earlier in my career and always loved it.


Happy birthday to your uncle, it's sad to see them when they become so frail.
You are certainly busy these days, so many irons in the fire.
I hope you have a great time on the cruise. I'm not sure I could do that, I'd be very nervous if I couldn't see land, I think


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


Like everything you make, it's beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's kids are both lefties (he's right handed), as am I, and all of mine are righties like their dad! When his kids were both living here, dinners out were his kids and me on one side of the table and him and their mom and my DD on the other. But I'm the only lefty in my family, so I know finding my own corner well. :sm23:


My sister & I are both left handed, her kids are both lefties but mine are right handed.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sonja the purple sweater is beautiful ! Love how you placed the hearts and your bottom hearts ,I can see them.
Nikki I will be praying for you guidance for the surgeons hand and a quick healing.
Sorlenna praying for you to help you through this trying time.
Well I wonder if I can keep up this week did finally last only to see a new party was started.
I've been in the frog pond as I really didn't like the colour of yarn I was using for my dancing bear on the next blanket I'm doing . Really hope I can get it done before next Saturday . Well on ward I will go to meet my blanket challenge !
Take care everyone ! HUGS to all !????????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all, about to leave for the airport to visit friends in SC. It's Spring Break here at the U! Yea!!!

Nikki, one week after my total shoulder Jack and I were invited to a dinner party--they served Cornish game hens! Jack had to cut my food. He also washed my hair for me that first week. I loved that wonderful man. I miss him every day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

this is fantastic!


Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I think sometimes simple can be quite elegant! Use buttons for a bit of pizazz. :sm01: All your work is always lovely.
> 
> ETA: I've just seen the photo and it's beautiful! Lovely alternating hearts!


Thank you very much Sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got an air fryer today. I'm looking forward to using it. I did try to do a little research on different brands and the one I got is on the top five list. It is by GoWISEUSA. It is supposed to have 90% of the bells and whistles the more expensive ones have but takes up less counter space. Have any of you folks used one? I've spent awhile this evening looking at air fryer recipes, other than the ones that came with it and was surprised that you can even make a bake in it. Looking forward to giving it a try this weekend. If anyone has used one and has some tried and true recipes please share them!
> 
> I'm off to knit; haven't gotten any done in a couple of days again and need to get busy. TTYL


Hope you give a review Gwen . I've seen those air fryers but they are quite expensive here and I'm wondering if it will just be another gadget I give to the cupboard


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost noon here on Saturday. 

We'll the STORM was not a storm. Was windy and cold and it did snow but it was maybe a few centimeters that covered the ground. Not complaining though. 

Nikki I am sending up prayers for your surgery Monday.

More anniversaries. Congrats to all celebrating. 

Sonja your little sweater is just beautiful. Some lucky little cutie will look fantastic in it. 

Gage slept the night without getting up. Wish I could say the same. Tossed and turned and up and down all night. He still has headache and the sweats today. Not feeling good today. 

Have finished one bootie to match the vest and will make the other today. Will post the set together later.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Please go and see and Endocrinologist. Regular Dr.'s, in my, opinion don't know very much about the thyroid. Go to a thyroid Dr. and get check out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Very pretty. It will look great on the little girl.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's kids are both lefties (he's right handed), as am I, and all of mine are righties like their dad! When his kids were both living here, dinners out were his kids and me on one side of the table and him and their mom and my DD on the other. But I'm the only lefty in my family, so I know finding my own corner well. :sm23:


I was the only leftie and brown eyed person in my family , older siblings would show me the wickerwork wash basket and tell me I was found in it on the doorstep , I was so gullible as a child :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been frogging and tinking all day as well. Doing the 5th Kniteratti square and one row has work into a double yo and p3 tog. Can I remember to do the p3tog? No I much prefer to simply p3. Last row I got right so maybe it is now in my head.


I'm sure you'll get the hang of it. I'm on #6 and have tinked several times because of knit the purl on the wrong side and working from left to right. I was confused for a while but think I've got it sorted now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Funny..... I seem to have two left feet, two left hands, but I am in my right mind most of the time. DH and I are the only lefties in our families... Both of our DD's are also left-handed so it was quite fun to tell SIL to find HIS corner at the table.... (Chances of that are about 30-40%) IT does make for a very creative family... DH is an artist, I play with string of all sorts, First DD is a potter, photographer and terrific actress (her husband is an actor as well) and the youngest DD does paints, knits, is stage manager and costume for many local theater groups and a top notch baker and chef.... (All these things outside regular jobs for both the girls.) All that said, the GD's are right handed and creative, one being quite the artist and the other one crafty. They both did a lot of dancing, including Irish Step, singing, drill team for one and volleyball for the other. It wears me out just trying to keep up. Our lives are going to be so boring when they are both out of college!!!


What an interesting family you have. Never a dull moment, I think.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I am going to TRY and make myself go to bed. I asked DH about tomorrow and he said he wanted to go but didn't know if he wanted to get up so early. He is deciding in the morning. FINE, I no longer do spontaneous. I should have done shower and hair tonight, in case. Instead, if we are going, he will wake me up at 6. This is a very dangerous thing to do.... I hate early, and he will stall until 6:15 and then I will be rushing without enough time. I think the quilt show is a bust. There will be 100,000 milling about downtown for the parade, no real way to get there on pubic for this directionally challenged gal and the venues aren't close to each other. Add rain, not looking good.
> 
> I do need to pick up a part at sewing store, could use a quick knit shop stop and Rachel will probably not go to tourny so know I could do something with her. We are just going to eat down at their house Sun, because they are all going to Circus Ole (not spelled right) tomorrow night and we have that roast Sunday afternoon after VB so time is a fleeing. Hate that we can't do something special with just the girls..... how can we tell stories about their parents or tell secrets with them right there? Oh well.. at least we will get lots of hugs in and I'll just do something with each of them during the next week. NO matter what, I am going to have to deal with getting up tomorrow to do something.
> 
> Oh, Rachel got a part-time job. That's why her trip is so short for break. Seems she is working for a realtor delivering lock boxes to houses or some such thing a couple hours a day between classes. She needs the extra money.... I just am not thrilled about her going to houses alone. I may not have all the right details though. Regardless, G just gave me a small can of pepper spray that fits on key chain and you can spray without taking out of the case. I may just give it to her but don't want to scare her. She can get a little anxious without help from me! Guess I need to think about that. Night to all. I'll catch you all on the flip flop.


Michaels is having a sale here and I would really like to go but it's so cold out. I have to think about it.

Rachel should be okay with the lock boxes. I wouldn't think she has to go inside the houses, just attach the box to the door handle and be off. At any rate, it won't hurt to have the pepper spray.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Did anyone see the item about the woman with a 140 lb. tumor? Wonder if that could be my problem.
> 
> If anyone has any further insights or information, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Yes, I read that in this morning's paper. Amazing that her doctor didn't investigate the excess weight gain. It sounds like you were doing the right thing by exercising. If you're having a big weight gain and don't know why, you should ask your dr to investigate...maybe check your thyroid.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Winter has arrived/returned. 15F outside right now and snow of up to 5" forecast for the weekend. Poor little crocus and hyacinths were just beginning to peek out of the ground.
> 
> We're headed up to uncle's for birthday today (94). He's back at the abbey, but very very weak and frail.
> 
> Still working on the flamenco outfit. Just have the ruffle yarn to finish. Also have a blanket and a secret crochet project going. Still doing some consulting work, but it's slowing down which is good. Cruise time over Spring Break will be here quickly. I'm happy to be able to experience the beaches of Puerto Rico again. I used to travel there quite often earlier in my career and always loved it.


Enjoy your cruise. Is it next week?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


I think it's lovely and yes, I do see the upside down hearts as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's kids are both lefties (he's right handed), as am I, and all of mine are righties like their dad! When his kids were both living here, dinners out were his kids and me on one side of the table and him and their mom and my DD on the other. But I'm the only lefty in my family, so I know finding my own corner well. :sm23:


I never thought about having to find your corner but it does make sense not to sit next to a rightie. You'd be bumping elbows all the time :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi all, about to leave for the airport to visit friends in SC. It's Spring Break here at the U! Yea!!!
> 
> Nikki, one week after my total shoulder Jack and I were invited to a dinner party--they served Cornish game hens! Jack had to cut my food. He also washed my hair for me that first week. I loved that wonderful man. I miss him every day.


Enjoy your trip to SC.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did wonder when I read your post ???? I use my hands a lot when I talk ( must be some Italian in me ) and when I give directions I will say something like " turn left " and point to the right with my hands


Me too! That's when my DH will say "Oh not that left, the other left!" :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost noon here on Saturday.
> 
> We'll the STORM was not a storm. Was windy and cold and it did snow but it was maybe a few centimeters that covered the ground. Not complaining though.
> 
> ...


His new med must have put him right out. Maybe it's not agreeing with him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 11 March '17

Another day of blue sky - little white fluffy clouds - a bit of a breeze - 26°. When I was in bed getting awake this morning the air smelled so good blowing in through the window - I was nice and warm and the cool fresh air - I could have stayed there all day. But I have stayed inside.

Today is the last basketball tourney - Avery plays today. The venue was a good hour away and they had to be there by 8:30AM. I think Heidi was up before she wanted to be this morning. But it is the last time for this year. Onward to baseball season.

Quick Apple Turnover

Quick Apple Turnovers - perfect for when you have a sweet tooth and want something quick. Delicious flaky apple turnovers made with puff pastry, ready in no time and way better than store bought!

Author: Joanna Cismaru|jocooks.com
Prep Time: 30 mins
Cook Time: 20 mins
Total Time: 50 mins
Calories: 365 kcal 
Servings: 8

Ingredients

8 medium apples peeled, cored, shredded or sliced
1 tsp cinnamon
2 tbsp brown sugar packed
2 tbsp butter
2 sheets puff pastry
1 egg for egg wash

Instructions

1. In a medium skillet heat the butter and then add the apples, cinnamon and sugar.

2. Cook until all the juice from the apples is soaked up and the apples are cooked through, about 10 minutes.

3. Preheat oven to 400 F degrees.

4. On a floured surface, roll out each sheet of pastry and cut into 4 pieces, each piece should be about 5 x 5 inches.

5. This will make 8 turnovers, so add 1/8 of the apple mixture to each pastry. You can fold it any way you want, either as a triangle or as a rectangle. Brush some egg around the edges of the pastry, then seal the edges with a fork.

6. Brush the turnovers with egg wash and cut a couple slits into each pastry.

7. Bake for about 20 min or until the top is golden brown.

Recipe Notes: *Please keep in mind that nutritional information is a rough estimate and can vary greatly based on products used.

Nutrition Facts: Amount Per Serving (173g) - Calories 365 - Calories from Fat 117 
% Daily Value*: Total Fat 13g; 20% - Saturated Fat 2g; 10% - Trans Fat 0g - Polyunsaturated Fat 0g - Monounsaturated Fat 0g - Cholesterol 28mg; 9% - Sodium 241mg; 10% - Potassium 251mg; 7% - Total Carbohydrates 57.8g; 19% - Dietary Fiber 5.6g; 22% - Sugars 25.4g - Protein 7.5g; 15% - Vitamin A2% - Vitamin C28% - Calcium1% - Iron6%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.

http://www.jocooks.com/recipes/quick-apple-turnovers/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=a2b3f5a6bb-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-a2b3f5a6bb-35465673

Vegetarian Carrot Enchilada Bake

This spicy vegetarian enchilada bake replaces tortillas with carrot rice, making for a low carb, but delicious meal filled with beans, corn, veggies, and spices to fill you up without weighing you down.

Author: Eats Well With Others 
Serving size: 1½ heaping cups
Yield: 4-6 servings

Ingredients

1 tbsp olive oil
1 tsp minced garlic
1 medium white onion, diced
1 red bell pepper, diced
1¾ cups or 1 (14 oz) can cooked black beans
1 jalapeno, minced
10 oz frozen corn
2 tsp ground cumin
1 tbsp chili powder
2 tsp minced fresh cilantro
salt and black pepper, to taste
1 tbsp fresh lime juice
1 (14 oz) can crushed tomatoes
3 large carrots, peeled, spiralized with BLADE C, then riced in a food processor
8 oz pepper jack cheese, grated

Instructions

1. Heat oven to 375F. Coat a 9x13-inch baking pan with cooking spray.

2. Heat the olive oil in a large pan over medium heat. When the oil is shimmering, add the garlic, onion, and bell pepper. Cook for 2-3 minutes, stirring frequently, or until the onion is translucent.

3. Stir in the beans, jalapeno, corn, cumin, oregano, chili powder, and cilantro, cooking just until corn is heated through. Season to taste with salt, black pepper, and lime juice. Toss to combine and cook for 2-3 minutes, or until the flavors meld together.

4. Stir in the tomatoes and carrot rice and cook for another 2 minutes to warm through. Transfer to the prepared casserole dish.

5. Sprinkle the cheese over the top of the casserole.

6. Cover with foil and bake for 15 minutes, or until the carrot rice is cooked through.

7. Uncover and bake for 5-10 minutes more or until the cheese is melted and begins to brown and bubble.

Serve hot.

Prep Ahead Tip: This can be prepared ahead of time, stored in the baking pan in the fridge, and then baked off the night that you plan to eat it!

Vegan/Gluten-free Substitutions: Recipe is gluten-free. To make this vegan, omit the cheese or substitute it with your favorite vegan cheese.

Animal Protein Option: Add a shredded chicken layer to your enchilada bake

HTTP://EATSWELLWITHOTHERS.COM/2015/02/VEGETARIAN-CARROT-ENCHILADA-BAKE-GIVEAWAY.HTMLMONDAY

Gluten Free Pizza

Ingredients

Base:

10 2/3 oz of rice flour
3 1/2 oz of gram flour
7 1/16 oz of potato flour
3 tsp xanthan gum, level
1 1/2 tsp salt
3 1/16 fl oz of olive oil
3/4 oz of fast-action dried yeast
Warm water, 400-450ml

Tomato Sauce

14 1/8 oz of tinned chopped tomatoes, Italian
1/2 tsp salt
1 pinch of sugar
Black pepper, a few grinds

Toppings

Mozzarella cheese
Fresh basil
Black olives
Prosciutto, optional, omit if serving to vegetarians

Method

1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF/gas mark 6.

2. Place the different kinds of flour, xanthan gum, salt, olive oil, and yeast in a food processor and pulse until combined.

3. Add the water (a little at the time and pulsing between each addition), until you have a soft, but not sticky, dough. Place the dough into a plastic sandwich bag while you make the tomato sauce.

4. Using a hand blender, blitz the tomatoes with the other ingredients (salt, pepper and sugar) until completely smooth.

5. Cut the dough in 6 equal pieces and roll each piece out into a thin, 9 inch round base, and place each one on a floured baking tray.

6. Ladle the tomato sauce on top of each base and spread evenly. Add the toppings (you can use whatever you like) and a drizzle of oil. Place the pizzas in the oven and bake for 15 minutes, or until crisp and golden.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24574

BROWN BUTTER PECAN CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE BARS RECIPE

These Brown Butter Pecan Chocolate Chip Cookie Bars with a crunchy top and gooey center are a favorite sweet treat that are easy to make.

AUTHOR: AMY JOHNSON|SheWearsManyHats.com 
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 35 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 50 MINUTES
YIELD: 48

INGREDIENTS:

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
8 ounces butter (2 sticks)
3/4 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 large eggs
12 ounces semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 cup chopped toasted pecans

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 375-degrees F. Grease a 13×15-inch jelly roll pan (or 10×13-inch* baking pan).

2. In a light bottomed colored skillet (white or silver), heat butter over medium-low heat. Butter will melt then begin to crackle as water evaporates. Watch for specs of butter solids on bottom of pan to turn golden. Once they do, remove from heat. Butter will continue to cook to a golden color. Allow to cool for about 20 minutes.

3. In a small bowl whisk together flour, baking soda, salt and cinnamon. Set aside.

4. In a separate mixing bowl mix together browned butter, granulated sugar, brown sugar and vanilla extract until smooth. Add eggs and beat until smooth.

5.Gradually beat in flour mixture until incorporated.

6. Stir in chocolate chips and toasted pecans until evenly distributed.

7. Spread evenly in prepared pan.

8. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown.

9. Cool in pan before cutting into bars.

NOTE: *If using a 10×13-inch baking pan, bars will tend to be a bit thicker and gooier; cook time may need to be slightly adjusted. Be watchful for doneness.

Here are more delicious cookie bar recipes you will enjoy:

1. Fudge Ripple Monster Cookie Bars from Brown Eyed Baker: http://www.browneyedbaker.com/fudge-ripple-monster-cookie-bars/

2. Salted Caramel Chocolate Sugar Cookie Bars from Inside Bru Crew Life: http://insidebrucrewlife.com/2016/08/salted-caramel-chocolate-sugar-cookie-bars/

3. No Bake Shortbread Millionaire Bars from Big Bear's Wife: http://www.bigbearswife.com/no-bake-shortbread-millionaire-bars/

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/brown-butter-pecan-chocolate-chip-cookie-bars-recipe/

Magic Custard Cake

This is a very unique cake. A magic custard cake begins pretty much with a basic cake batter and transforms it literally into a magical cake with a custard layer. If you love any sort of custard or flan, then this cake it for you.

Author: Hugs & Cookies xoxo

Ingredients

4 eggs (whites separated from yolks), room temp
1 tsp vanilla extract
¾ cup sugar
8 Tablespoons butter, melted
¾ cup all purpose flour
2 cups milk lukewarm
powdered sugar for dusting cake

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 325 F degrees. Grease and Line 8 inch x 8 inch baking dish with parchment.

2. Separate eggs and add the egg whites to a mixer and beat egg whites stiff. Place egg whites in a bowl and set aside.

3. Beat the egg yolks & sugar until light. Add butter and vanilla. Beat for two mins.

4. Add the flour and mix it in until fully incorporated

5. Slowly start adding the milk and beat until everything is well mixed together.

6. Add the egg whites, a third at a time and gently fold them in using a spatula, repeat until all egg whites are folded in.

7. Pour batter into baking dish and bake for approx 60 minutes or until the top is lightly golden.

8. Cool and dust heavily with powdered sugar.

http://hugsandcookiesxoxo.com/2014/04/magic-custard-cake.html

Impossibly Easy BLT Pie

Love BLTs? Skip the hassle of making sandwiches and create your BLT all in one pan.

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 50 MIN
Servings: 6

Ingredients

12 slices bacon, crisply cooked, crumbled 
1 cup shredded Swiss cheese (4 oz)
½ cup Original Bisquick™ mix
1/3 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
¾ cup milk 
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 eggs 
2 tablespoons mayonnaise or salad dressing
1 cup shredded lettuce
6 thin slices tomato

Directions

1 Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray. Layer bacon and cheese in pie plate.

2 In medium bowl, stir Bisquick mix, 1/3 cup mayonnaise, the milk, pepper and eggs with wire whisk until blended. Pour into pie plate.

3 Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until top is golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean.

4. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.

5. Spread 2 tablespoons mayonnaise over top of pie. Sprinkle with lettuce. Place tomato slices on lettuce.

Expert Tips:

1. You can trim the fat in this pie by reducing the bacon to 8 slices, using fat-free (skim) milk and reduced-fat mayonnaise or salad dressing.

2. In a hurry? Try using precooked bacon. If you have a few extra minutes, heat the bacon so it will crumble easier.

3. Savory Impossibly Easy Pies can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since you'll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 370 - Calories from Fat 270 - Total Fat - 30g - Saturated Fat 9g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 115mg - Sodium 580mg - Potassium 230mg - Total Carbohydrate 10g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 3g - Protein 14g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 2% - Calcium 25% - Iron 6%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 3 1/2 Fat; 
Carbohydrate Choice: 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-blt-pie/4bf7743b-4800-423e-afda-d97667f81706

PINEAPPLE SRIRACHA BREAKFAST BOWLS
This recipe came from an article titled "What to do with leftover rice."

INGREDIENTS

1 cup cooked rice (preferably jasmine rice)
1 tsp soy sauce*
1 tsp sriracha*
Splash of sesame oil*
⅓ cup chopped pineapple
1 green onion, sliced
1 large egg
Salt and pepper to taste

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Reheat the cooked rice in the microwave, then season with soy sauce, sriracha, and a splash of sesame oil.

2. Roughly chop the pineapple pieces and thinly slice the green onion. Stir them into the seasoned rice.

3. Fry the egg, seasoning it with salt and pepper, and leaving the yolk slightly runny.

4. Top the seasoned rice bowl with the egg and enjoy.

NOTES: *Use the recommended quantities for these ingredients, or just season to your liking.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/01/pineapple-sriracha-breakfast-bowls/

I think my butt would have given out a long time ago from sitting on the bleachers this long. Heidi and family will all be super tired by the time they get home. At least tomorrow is a do-nothing day for them. They can rest up. The boys will no doubt be outside playing basketball of if they can talk him into it - getting Gary outside to play baseball.

Bentley has just now started playing baseball. He needs to learn which direction to run the bases.

Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ali's, thank you. Right now he is in an induced coma. Not sure how that helps. They didn't use that when I was in nursing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Prayer sent..... Book sounds interesting. Love Bagels. Have switched to Valarian Root instead of Melatonin. It was becoming ineffective for me...


Jynx, I used both last night and seemed to work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you go, I hope you take photos to share with us.


Jeanne said she would take me this week, and I will take pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, very pretty. I went to comment and couldn't remember who posted. Then thought, that looks like Sonja's knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - he certainly has made a tv presence - i don't watch him very often. why was the beef industry sueing oprah and who won? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, very much the same sort of profiler. That is how he met and worked for Oprah, when she was being sued by the beef industry here in TX (shame on them) That pretty much started his whole TV career.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Teddy bear, hug yourself and think cuddly. I am impressed with your time at gym. I water jog (jog in deep water with floatations belt on) for an hour when I am well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, that is something!


He finally got home around 8pm, his boss messaged him around 11pm that he was finally heading home. :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have we heard from evelyn lately? --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Funny..... I seem to have two left feet, two left hands, but I am in my right mind most of the time. DH and I are the only lefties in our families... Both of our DD's are also left-handed so it was quite fun to tell SIL to find HIS corner at the table.... (Chances of that are about 30-40%) IT does make for a very creative family... DH is an artist, I play with string of all sorts, First DD is a potter, photographer and terrific actress (her husband is an actor as well) and the youngest DD does paints, knits, is stage manager and costume for many local theater groups and a top notch baker and chef.... (All these things outside regular jobs for both the girls.) All that said, the GD's are right handed and creative, one being quite the artist and the other one crafty. They both did a lot of dancing, including Irish Step, singing, drill team for one and volleyball for the other. It wears me out just trying to keep up. Our lives are going to be so boring when they are both out of college!!!


Ah, you'll probably be having greatgrands somewhere after college, so that will be something to look forward to, then the cycle starts all over again. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful cardi sonja - love the heart designs - i see the upside down ones. some little baby is going to look very cute in that, maybe you should knit a hat or booties to go with it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Did anyone see the item about the woman with a 140 lb. tumor? Wonder if that could be my problem.
> 
> If anyone has any further insights or information, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> ...


The surgeon that did Marla's gastric bypass told her that some people are just born to be a heavier weight and that she's one of them, that even with the bypass she will not get much below 190lb, so not to kill herself trying, but that he bones and muscles are stronger than those of smaller people because her body is so used to carrying more weight around. Also premie babies tend to be heavier as teens and adults because the body and everyone around, tries to compensate by over feeding, Marla was waaayyy premie, the doctors told her mom to plan her funeral, mom and dad ignored that recommendation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam. Anything Tex Mex looks good to me! We are having wacky weather, too! 70° Wednesday and 19° this morning! They are now calling for heavy snow fall Tuesday! Tuck in and keep the cats close!


Talk about extreme weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Winter has arrived/returned. 15F outside right now and snow of up to 5" forecast for the weekend. Poor little crocus and hyacinths were just beginning to peek out of the ground.
> 
> We're headed up to uncle's for birthday today (94). He's back at the abbey, but very very weak and frail.
> 
> Still working on the flamenco outfit. Just have the ruffle yarn to finish. Also have a blanket and a secret crochet project going. Still doing some consulting work, but it's slowing down which is good. Cruise time over Spring Break will be here quickly. I'm happy to be able to experience the beaches of Puerto Rico again. I used to travel there quite often earlier in my career and always loved it.


Happy birthday to your Uncle. 
Have a wonderful trip, I've always wanted to go to Puerto Rico.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


It's adorable, the hearts show up great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sallyflymi said:


> Please go and see and Endocrinologist. Regular Dr.'s, in my, opinion don't know very much about the thyroid. Go to a thyroid Dr. and get check out.


Welcome to the tabel Sallyflymi, good to see you here. 
Great advice also. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation with us Sallyflymi - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you real soon. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - he certainly has made a tv presence - i don't watch him very often. why was the beef industry sueing oprah and who won? --- sam


http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/law-jan-june98-fooddef_1-20/

Oprah won.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Like everything you make, it's beautiful


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja the purple sweater is beautiful ! Love how you placed the hearts and your bottom hearts ,I can see them.
> Nikki I will be praying for you guidance for the surgeons hand and a quick healing.
> Sorlenna praying for you to help you through this trying time.
> Well I wonder if I can keep up this week did finally last only to see a new party was started.
> ...


Thank you Jackie , like your new avatar


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hi all, about to leave for the airport to visit friends in SC. It's Spring Break here at the U! Yea!!!
> 
> Nikki, one week after my total shoulder Jack and I were invited to a dinner party--they served Cornish game hens! Jack had to cut my food. He also washed my hair for me that first week. I loved that wonderful man. I miss him every day.


Hope you have a lovely time on your spring break Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, thanks for the photo of your gloves. They are so nice! To me, they seem like they would be so hard to knit!


Thanks April- whereas I enjoy working them- love the excuse to get out my DPN's!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


I can see your right way, and upside down hearts Sonja- It is a lovely rich purple that you have used. Beautiful work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know you understand. Thanks and hugs to you.


Isn't it sad how these situations can develop?- meanwhile one misses out on the children's formative experiences. I am about to put together an Easter Box for the GK's, the time between will pass fast enough. Especially when you get paid every two weeks - important not to misjudge.

How about a group hug?,
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ALL OF US}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He finally got home around 8pm, his boss messaged him around 11pm that he was finally heading home. :sm06:


That is quite a few extra hours!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> this is fantastic!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Almost noon here on Saturday.
> 
> We'll the STORM was not a storm. Was windy and cold and it did snow but it was maybe a few centimeters that covered the ground. Not complaining though.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel, hope Gage is better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I think it's lovely and yes, I do see the upside down hearts as well.


Thanks Liz


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

You know I had to make matching booties ☺☺


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja, your heart cardi is gorgeous, and it needs some booties and hat definitely!
Mel your work is wonderful too, a great job as always.
Julie your gloves are wonderful too, the recipient will be thrilled.

This morning it's wet again after some respite yesterday. I've been watching Coronation Street and having a good cry.
It's a show from U.K. which is 50 or more years old, and I love it. We are 2 years behind almost in episodes and they just buried Deirdre one of the longest actresses in it. The real actress Anne Kirkbride died so this was how they portrayed it on screen. Lots of memories for me, my parents and I loved it.
Better go and get ready for the day now, catch-up later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> You know I had to make matching booties ☺☺


Those are super, Mel!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, very pretty. I went to comment and couldn't remember who posted. Then thought, that looks like Sonja's knitting.


I'm that predictable :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful cardi sonja - love the heart designs - i see the upside down ones. some little baby is going to look very cute in that, maybe you should knit a hat or booties to go with it. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Changed bed linens, did laundry and even weeded garden for awhile! Going to go listen to my friends music group play and sing a long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Changed bed linens, did laundry and even weeded garden for awhile! Going to go listen to my friends music group play and sing a long.


That sounds like a very nice Saturday afternoon!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sonja & Mel - your work is beautiful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


I'm with you in that it is isn't one of your more appealing knits. But I like the hearts at the bottom. And there is no doubt that it will loved by someone. Not anything wrong with it just own preferences. I don't like that second row of hearts for some reason.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I really have only liked the first square so far but I am not doing the KAL anyhow. I saw a really pretty crochet square on Ravelry yesterday but don't need any new projects! :sm16: :sm12: I find p3 tog pretty tricky myself.


It's not doing the p2tog that is the problem- it's remembering to do them (and started the morning doing the same thing!)! Helped by the fact that I got out some straights (they appeared after a year!) and decided to use them and one has a tiny hook on it (not meant to be there), doesn't interfere with the knitting but just happens to be on the needle I do the p3tog with and that tiny hook just helps pull them through. Also as a loose knitter p3tog is much easier. 
I like this square- think it would make a nice pattern for a girls sweater. If I thought I could avoid tinking every couple of pattern rows!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can see your right way, and upside down hearts Sonja- It is a lovely rich purple that you have used. Beautiful work.


Thank you Julie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi all, about to leave for the airport to visit friends in SC. It's Spring Break here at the U! Yea!!!
> 
> Nikki, one week after my total shoulder Jack and I were invited to a dinner party--they served Cornish game hens! Jack had to cut my food. He also washed my hair for me that first week. I loved that wonderful man. I miss him every day.


Enjoy your break.
With Maryanne I had Carpel Tunnel Syndrome and on the worst day with it we went out to tea and no way could I cut up my food either. Soon after that I visited my doctor who stoped me doing anything. Saw his offsider the next week who told me no way would I avoid being in hospital before the birth. Well I did avoid that, clearly I rested well at home. As she was my first it was relatively easy to rest.
Unlike my mother- her last her blood pressure was up almost the whole time. She was told after he was born that her doctor had spoken to a specialist who said they was nothing that could be done that the GP couldn't do but that no way would both survive. That was in 1969 and both are still here. At that point any specialist visits would have needed Mum to pay for them and we had very little money so this was actually very good care for the situation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! That's when my DH will say "Oh not that left, the other left!" :sm09:


It always pays to watch me when I'm giving directions- my hand will point the right way but what I say won't always be right. But of course if you driving and relying on my directions watching my hands is not always an option!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja, your heart cardi is gorgeous, and it needs some booties and hat definitely!
> Mel your work is wonderful too, a great job as always.
> Julie your gloves are wonderful too, the recipient will be thrilled.
> 
> ...


Thank you Fan 
Hope the miserable weather eases off


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Bentley has just now started playing baseball. He needs to learn which direction to run the bases.
> 
> Sam


How can he be old enough?

And I just managed a p3tog row without forgetting once!
Next one I got all the way to the last one and did it wrong. Fortunately I'm counting each of these rows so only needed to tink 6 stitches.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Oh dear, I have a marvelously talented dancer niece who is also surprisingly clumsy. Waiting to fond out how bad she broke her arm this time and how. Last time it was a trampoline accident. Same arm from memory.

Edit, not broken arm, thank goodness. Badly cut hand from glass breaking when washing up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I did wonder when I read your post ???? I use my hands a lot when I talk ( must be some Italian in me ) and when I give directions I will say something like " turn left " and point to the right with my hands


Me too, blame the excitable Irish heritage from my maternal Nana.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, I have a marvelously talented dancer niece who is also surprisingly clumsy. Waiting to fond out how bad she broke her arm this time and how. Last time it was a trampoline accident. Same arm from memory.


Oh dear- hope it is not too serious a break.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Did anyone see the item about the woman with a 140 lb. tumor? Wonder if that could be my problem.
> 
> If anyone has any further insights or information, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Research the doctors who can do the repair until you have a list of 2 or 3, then if your health insurance will cover, have a consult with them, then really consider your options. In mean time get your local doc to run bloods and check for anomalies like slow thyroid.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs back. I know quite a few who have opted to remove themselves from FB; just too depressing.


I have a niece on fb who is not a fb friend. Her sisters are, but not her


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, I have a marvelously talented dancer niece who is also surprisingly clumsy. Waiting to fond out how bad she broke her arm this time and how. Last time it was a trampoline accident. Same arm from memory.


Not good.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I am very fortunate. He has had practice, he took care of his mom for a couple of years before she went into the nursing home.


L

Kaye, thank you so much!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Anniversary.


Thank you so much. It has been a nice weekend so far.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I never thought about having to find your corner but it does make sense not to sit next to a rightie. You'd be bumping elbows all the time :sm09:


I am a leftie and, as a child, would set the table for lefties, knife and fork switched over. Hee hee hee


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> how good to see you nanny of 6 - and it will be good to see you more often. maybe you can catch a cat nap in the car on the way to church. --- sam


So funny, Sam, yet so true!! . We were the first to arrive. The doors were locked but when we knocked they let my husband in because he is a Deacon but we (my son and I) had to wait twenty minutes until the doors were unlocked for families. It was 23 degrees outside!!! Really??

The Mass was wonderful, my grandson was awesome. I am so happy for him.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Back again. I just had a talk to my adopted sister Faye, whose grandchildren I'm making the cross stitch pictures for. I was in a dilemma as to what to do for the two eldest Sophie, and Ryan, so asked for her opinions. I now have downloaded a Harley Quinn character for Sophie, and R2D2 Android from Stsr Wars for Ryan, so all set to create for them.
Faye has had depression, and as a fellow sufferer myself I could relate to her feeling down. So we had a good talk and it lifted both our moods today. She and I are very alike with our sense of humour and we had a lot of laughs, good therapy for us both. 
Weather has set in again with constant rain, which we both hate so was good to have a girly chat together.
So time to get myself some lunch and get busy with my bolero knitting.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy anniversary. Hope you beat the bug soon, seems like there have been some nasty ones floating around this winter.


Thanks so much, Bonnie! It has been a wonderful weekend so far.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, darling outfit. Love that it has booties. Awesome!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love that Irish cream frosting recipe! It would work for a variety of cupcakes/cakes!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> You know I had to make matching booties ☺☺


Those are really cute, Mel. Great knitting. Are you using a pattern or is it off the top of your head?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Both the vest and the booties are Marianna Mel patterns. 
Bonde and Chris saw the pic I sent and they are in love with the outfit.
It is really coming down out there. I think the snow was supposed to be tonight instead of last night judging by the looms of it out there. 
Gage is curled up on the couch has the chills again and curled up under 2 blankets. Will give him some Tylenol in a bit and his pill. Hope he sleeps as well as he did last night. 
Much as I don't want to I should take Deuce out to the bathroom. It's gonna be cold out there. 

Will check in a bit later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/law-jan-june98-fooddef_1-20/
> 
> Oprah won.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute melody - maybe you could make him a little hat too. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> You know I had to make matching booties ☺☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Both the vest and the booties are Marianna Mel patterns.
> Bonde and Chris saw the pic I sent and they are in love with the outfit.
> It is really coming down out there. I think the snow was supposed to be tonight instead of last night judging by the looms of it out there.
> Gage is curled up on the couch has the chills again and curled up under 2 blankets. Will give him some Tylenol in a bit and his pill. Hope he sleeps as well as he did last night.
> ...


I wonder if the snow will be heading in my direction too. They were just forecasting a storm for Monday night but didn't say anything about tomorrow. Sorry that Gage still isn't feeling well. I don't blame you for not wanting to go out with Deuce. Luckily I can let Candy out in the backyard.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to knit a bit on my 6th square. Have to concentrate on this one because of the cable stitches going in two directions.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Anniversary! And a great day tomorrow!


Thank you, Julie. We had a wonderful day today. The Mass was wonderful, my grandson is a cutie patootie. We went out to eat at a hibachie restaurant and it was great. We had so much fun. There was a large group of red hat society ladies sitting next to our group and they interacted with us so much. What a great time we had. It was also my son-in-laws birthday so it was celebrations all around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you can hold the bat you are old enough. --- sam



darowil said:


> How can he be old enough?
> 
> And I just managed a p3tog row without forgetting once!
> Next one I got all the way to the last one and did it wrong. Fortunately I'm counting each of these rows so only needed to tink 6 stitches.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary to Nannyof6GS and DH!


oh Kate, thank you so much. It was a great celebration for my family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, it was a fun afternoon. Three woman in Irish band and they played, harpsichord, penny whistle, accordion, fiddle, guitar, and mandolin. There were songbooks, which helped!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome fibermcgivver - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - new people always add so much to the conversation. i thought the icing sounded good too - the kind you want to dip you finger in once or twice ..... it would be wonderful to see more of you fivermcgivver - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam

do you watch macgyver on television?



fibermcgivver said:


> Love that Irish cream frosting recipe! It would work for a variety of cupcakes/cakes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry you are getting more snow - so glad we are not. tons of healing energy heading to gage to wrap him up in warm healing goodness. hope he sleeps well tonight and gets up felling good and chipper in the morning. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Both the vest and the booties are Marianna Mel patterns.
> Bonde and Chris saw the pic I sent and they are in love with the outfit.
> It is really coming down out there. I think the snow was supposed to be tonight instead of last night judging by the looms of it out there.
> Gage is curled up on the couch has the chills again and curled up under 2 blankets. Will give him some Tylenol in a bit and his pill. Hope he sleeps as well as he did last night.
> ...


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A belated happy anniversary! Your dinner sounds lovely! I hope you feel better every day, Nanny! Blessings for your DGS on his confirmation!


Thank you so much. It as a wonderful day for him and for us. (Except for the snow yesterday and the freezing temps today)


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


Sonja, it is perfectly gorgeous! (not sure that is proper grammer but....lovely)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I took his temperature about an hour ago he was 103.4 F. Gave him some Tylenol and he is St 102.5 now. Poor kid. Breaks my heart.
He called his Dad this afternoon and asked him to come over and sit with him. Greg was busy but said he might come later. Well he hasn't called or come by. I am going to get Gage into bed shortly. He hasn't mentioned it so I won't either.???? 

Plows have been out and it is still coming down out there.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> You know I had to make matching booties ☺☺


The cardi and booties are just adorable!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I took his temperature about an hour ago he was 103.4 F. Gave him some Tylenol and he is St 102.5 now. Poor kid. Breaks my heart.
> He called his Dad this afternoon and asked him to come over and sit with him. Greg was busy but said he might come later. Well he hasn't called or come by. I am going to get Gage into bed shortly. He hasn't mentioned it so I won't either.????
> 
> Plows have been out and it is still coming down out there.


I hope Gage is better soon .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, Julie. We had a wonderful day today. The Mass was wonderful, my grandson is a cutie patootie. We went out to eat at a hibachie restaurant and it was great. We had so much fun. There was a large group of red hat society ladies sitting next to our group and they interacted with us so much. What a great time we had. It was also my son-in-laws birthday so it was celebrations all around.


I am glad! But I don't understand 'red hat society'?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, it was a fun afternoon. Three woman in Irish band and they played, harpsichord, penny whistle, accordion, fiddle, guitar, and mandolin. There were songbooks, which helped!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I took his temperature about an hour ago he was 103.4 F. Gave him some Tylenol and he is St 102.5 now. Poor kid. Breaks my heart.
> He called his Dad this afternoon and asked him to come over and sit with him. Greg was busy but said he might come later. Well he hasn't called or come by. I am going to get Gage into bed shortly. He hasn't mentioned it so I won't either.????
> 
> Plows have been out and it is still coming down out there.


That's not the medication- indeed it must be almost time to get him checked out if he is still like this tomorrow (Monday as I guess you are still Saturday). Hope he improves quickly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful summary, I was soooooo far behind last week, I just had to give up, because I never felt caught up enough to answer/post anything.
> Well, today is my last day at work before surgery. My surgery is scheduled at 9:45 Monday morning, have to be there at 8:45. For me, a second shift person, that is reeeeaaaaalllly early, LOL!
> I just finished my daughter's birthday poncho, just have to sew up the loose ends, then will post a picture.
> Getting very nervous about surgery....


Prayers heading your way for calming before the surgery as well as the surgery itself.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Evening Sam and Ladies! Thank you for the weekly start and ever so helpful summaries. They have been all I have been able do these last few months. Sam, the cupcakes are a must!! My son usually has some Guinness in the fridge. I have been having trouble getting over the gastric bug that hit our house about a month ago. Still having attacks getting caught off guard at times. UGH! I have worked so hard to pull myself up after a year of sadness after we lost my Mom, and now this bug has me feeling low and depressed again. Anyway, the summaries have let me know how you are all doing.
> 
> Today is our 44th anniversary. We did go out to dinner last night since there could not be meat on our menu tonight because of Lent. We went to this old (1748) farmhouse converted to a lovely restaurant. It was very nice and I tried my best to enjoy it considering my mood. Tomorrow my oldest grandson is receiving his Confirmation. It will be an early day. Mass is at 10:00. We have to be there at 9:00 because my husband is a Deacon. We have to leave by 8:00 to get there on time. What??? Its been so long since I have known hours that early!
> 
> I just want to say that I have missed seeing all of you and your knitting projects. I hope to keep up from now on. As always, you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Winter has arrived/returned. 15F outside right now and snow of up to 5" forecast for the weekend. Poor little crocus and hyacinths were just beginning to peek out of the ground.
> 
> We're headed up to uncle's for birthday today (94). He's back at the abbey, but very very weak and frail.
> 
> Still working on the flamenco outfit. Just have the ruffle yarn to finish. Also have a blanket and a secret crochet project going. Still doing some consulting work, but it's slowing down which is good. Cruise time over Spring Break will be here quickly. I'm happy to be able to experience the beaches of Puerto Rico again. I used to travel there quite often earlier in my career and always loved it.


You will welcome the warm weather of Puerto Rico! I've never been there, but I have heard it is very pretty. Have a great time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, I have a marvelously talented dancer niece who is also surprisingly clumsy. Waiting to fond out how bad she broke her arm this time and how. Last time it was a trampoline accident. Same arm from memory.
> 
> Edit, not broken arm, thank goodness. Badly cut hand from glass breaking when washing up.


Oh dear, I'm glad it isn't broken but I hope that the cut didn't cut tendons or anything else major.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


I like the cardigan! I love the purple!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back again. I just had a talk to my adopted sister Faye, whose grandchildren I'm making the cross stitch pictures for. I was in a dilemma as to what to do for the two eldest Sophie, and Ryan, so asked for her opinions. I now have downloaded a Harley Quinn character for Sophie, and R2D2 Android from Stsr Wars for Ryan, so all set to create for them.
> Faye has had depression, and as a fellow sufferer myself I could relate to her feeling down. So we had a good talk and it lifted both our moods today. She and I are very alike with our sense of humour and we had a lot of laughs, good therapy for us both.
> Weather has set in again with constant rain, which we both hate so was good to have a girly chat together.
> So time to get myself some lunch and get busy with my bolero knitting.


It is wonderful that you are able to boost each other up and help each other through the depressions that come on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Both the vest and the booties are Marianna Mel patterns.
> Bonde and Chris saw the pic I sent and they are in love with the outfit.
> It is really coming down out there. I think the snow was supposed to be tonight instead of last night judging by the looms of it out there.
> Gage is curled up on the couch has the chills again and curled up under 2 blankets. Will give him some Tylenol in a bit and his pill. Hope he sleeps as well as he did last night.
> ...


Adorable set! 
I hope that gage kicks the crud soon, poor kid. 
It really sucks to have to take the dog out in cold yucky weather, hopefully he went quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad! But I don't understand 'red hat society'?


www.redhatsociety.com


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a few extra hours!


It really is and they are paying him pretty good for it by the hour since he usually gets paid by the miles and he wouldn't have made any money mileage wise.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is wonderful that you are able to boost each other up and help each other through the depressions that come on.


Thank you, we both have a very wicked sense of humour and it sure helps us get through the down times. She finds it hard to get motivated, whereas I get crafting when I feel down. I've offered to teach her to crochet, but so far she hasn't taken me up on it. She can knit but isn't doing any right now. At least she has part time work to get her out of the house, and her family to focus on. Unless you've been through it it can be hard for others to know just how it affects you, and having somebody who understands helps I think.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Could I be caught up? Probably not, but at least close. Sounds like many of us are having weather changes. It was a nice pleasant day, but has since cooled enough that I have to wear my robe to take the dogs out. We have also had some windy days, but nothing like some of you have had.

Took DD and her DH to the airport this morning. They are in Maui for their honeymoon. They were both so excited! It was very cute. It is amazing though how I miss her. I think it is just knowing she is far away. I've talked to my DS several times today, and also to my aunt. I've basically taken it easy. I really need to stop that as I have lots that I need to do! I just do not like housework! And like some of you, my craft room really needs some organizing!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jackie , like your new avatar


It's a picture of all my Grandbabies ❤❤❤


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, we both have a very wicked sense of humour and it sure helps us get through the down times. She finds it hard to get motivated, whereas I get crafting when I feel down. I've offered to teach her to crochet, but so far she hasn't taken me up on it. She can knit but isn't doing any right now. At least she has part time work to get her out of the house, and her family to focus on. Unless you've been through it it can be hard for others to know just how it affects you, and having somebody who understands helps I think.


It's so true, I don't have a real problem with depression but I know to many friends/family who do so understand that it's not something you "just get over", sometimes it's almost impossible. 
It really does help to have someone who's been there, as long as you lift each other up and don't take each other down. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Christopher came by earlier, he was a bit depressed and just kind of overwhelmed, not too bad, but he needed mom time. His temp work is pretty much over so he needs to find a permanent job, he has to have SR22 insurance on his vehicle since he got a ticket several months ago for something, forgot to pay it and they suspended his license, he let the SR lapse because he couldn't afford it and got a ticket so it's just a stressful period for him, but he does have a housemate now, someone that he can trust, the guy is a nice guy, going to go get his CDL so that is good too. 
Christopher left here and went and got Chris (room mate)and took him to Marla's so that they could get the new tv up and the old one moved to the other room, then they came over here for dinner. I feel like a diner with only one thing on the menu some days. lolol I don't really mind though. They left with full belly's and some stuff that needed to go back to Marla's. 
David's flipping channels on tv and watching fishing videos on his phone, I'm knitting and visiting with you all. Not a bad way to spend a Saturday night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I'm glad it isn't broken but I hope that the cut didn't cut tendons or anything else major.


That is probably a better option Heather unless of course she has done some damage.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


Wow it's looking amazing!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sending healing energy for Gage. Hope he feels better in a.m. Seems he has been sick quite a number of times the last several months, poor kid.
Pammie, bet Your DD and DSIL will love Maui. It's gorgeous. The air, water, everything the same mild temperature. I've only been once, but loved it.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad! But I don't understand 'red hat society'?


www.redhatsociety.com

The ladies we saw today had the cutest hats on and purple shirts. They were all having a good time enjoying good food and wonderful friendship.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, sounds like a nice cozy way to spend Saturday night. We had store cooked chicken, nuked sweet potatoes and cole slaw for dinner. Didn't feel like cooking after trip to L.A. and didn't have anything to just throw in crockpot.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thank you Pammie. 44 years and I still think I'm 30!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I took his temperature about an hour ago he was 103.4 F. Gave him some Tylenol and he is St 102.5 now. Poor kid. Breaks my heart.
> He called his Dad this afternoon and asked him to come over and sit with him. Greg was busy but said he might come later. Well he hasn't called or come by. I am going to get Gage into bed shortly. He hasn't mentioned it so I won't either.????
> 
> Plows have been out and it is still coming down out there.


I do hope that Gage feels better soon. Let Gage know that the little girl that he prayed for last year is still in remission from the cancer and has been going to school this year. Her hair is growing back and she is enjoying life.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Time for bed. Daylight savings starts tonight so we lose an hour of sleep...that usually means a lot of people show up late for church LOL

Hope Gage feels better in the morning. Prayers for those, well for everyone here really!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it sad how these situations can develop?- meanwhile one misses out on the children's formative experiences. I am about to put together an Easter Box for the GK's, the time between will pass fast enough. Especially when you get paid every two weeks - important not to misjudge.
> 
> How about a group hug?,
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ALL OF US}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in on that hug!

She came back today and she told her sister why; I understand her reasoning and so am relieved. It wasn't anything to do with us. She still doesn't often talk to me but this eases my mind. DD#3 and I are sending GS a birthday box and I'm working on an Easter box for all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it sad how these situations can develop?- meanwhile one misses out on the children's formative experiences. I am about to put together an Easter Box for the GK's, the time between will pass fast enough. Especially when you get paid every two weeks - important not to misjudge.
> 
> How about a group hug?,
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ALL OF US}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


((((((((((((((((((All of us))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Sonja, it is perfectly gorgeous! (not sure that is proper grammer but....lovely)


Thank you . 
Glad to hear you are having a great week end although you would have thought they would have let you wait inside the church knowing how cold it was


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it sad how these situations can develop?- meanwhile one misses out on the children's formative experiences. I am about to put together an Easter Box for the GK's, the time between will pass fast enough. Especially when you get paid every two weeks - important not to misjudge.
> 
> How about a group hug?,
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ALL OF US}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I can understand as I am not as close to my nieces and nephews as I would like to be. Being on sidelines, I miss so much. 2 of my nieces dance and I have yet to see a performance.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I like the cardigan! I love the purple!


Thank you Pam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> It's a picture of all my Grandbabies ❤❤❤


Thought it was. A bunch of cuties


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> It always pays to watch me when I'm giving directions- my hand will point the right way but what I say won't always be right. But of course if you driving and relying on my directions watching my hands is not always an option!


Same here, my hands know better than me where to go.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


Mary, please tell Matthew that his drawing is absolutely beautiful! If he doesn't win, there is something wrong with the judges! Don't tell him that as he is so nice he would never think anything like that! LOL Matthew is an awesome artist!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, sounds like a nice cozy way to spend Saturday night. We had store cooked chicken, nuked sweet potatoes and cole slaw for dinner. Didn't feel like cooking after trip to L.A. and didn't have anything to just throw in crockpot.


It really is nice. 
I need to get sweet potatoes when I do grocery shopping next, I haven't had one in forever and I love them. 
I can't say I blame you there, that's a quite a trip and LA traffic is not for the faint of heart, I was on a big tour bus when I was there (took Christopher to Disneyland when he was 10) and about had a heartattack with the way people drive, a lady almost sideswiped the bus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in on that hug!
> 
> She came back today and she told her sister why; I understand her reasoning and so am relieved. It wasn't anything to do with us. She still doesn't often talk to me but this eases my mind. DD#3 and I are sending GS a birthday box and I'm working on an Easter box for all.


{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}
That is good that she's back and all is good, it's to bad that she doesn't talk to you often, but she knows you love her and are concerned about her and your Grands.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought it was. A bunch of cuties


They are cuties!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great work, Melody and Matthew has made terrific progress!

I had a trip to Joann today. I got my ruler and a small square template I can use with my rotary cutter, and fabric was on a good sale AND I had a coupon, so I also got some backing fabric. I'm also going to try basting spray (a light adhesive) to try working on quilting on the machine. My rotary cutter needed new blades as well...then got home and I can't find my cutting mat! I did clean some in the craft room but it didn't turn up. Dagnabbit. It has to be there somewhere. 

We had a big salad for supper. I do love fresh vegetables! Then I made him some brownies (from a mix) and puttered around in the craft room. The wind really got crazy after dark, so I was glad to stay in. I also found my charm quilt blocks--I was right that it's 32 triangles per block and 12 blocks are put together. I have enough pieces to make at least three more blocks but I am not sure if I have the right colors. Each block is 12" square, so it's still pretty small. I might mess with that tomorrow or maybe play with quilting on the machine on a small project. If the machine quilting works, things can actually get finished! Those boxes really need emptying of UFOs.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I decided to read over my posts because it seemed to me that I am always posting about health problems. Well, I am very embarrassed to say that in my early posts (before I joined KTP), I spelled the name of the state I live in as Pennysylvania! I was a city spelling champion in the 8th grade, and came in 6th in the district spelling bee. Not only that, but I was a proofreader for my high school newspaper for three years. Boy is my face red!! Of course it could have been because I was typing too fast. Yes, that's my story and I am sticking to it. Maybe I should have stayed in Ohio! LOL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> It's a picture of all my Grandbabies ❤❤❤


????Cute bunch


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


Wow, it's looking fabulous! The muscle definition is fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


That's looking great! His best yet, I think


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great work, Melody and Matthew has made terrific progress!
> 
> I had a trip to Joann today. I got my ruler and a small square template I can use with my rotary cutter, and fabric was on a good sale AND I had a coupon, so I also got some backing fabric. I'm also going to try basting spray (a light adhesive) to try working on quilting on the machine. My rotary cutter needed new blades as well...then got home and I can't find my cutting mat! I did clean some in the craft room but it didn't turn up. Dagnabbit. It has to be there somewhere.
> 
> We had a big salad for supper. I do love fresh vegetables! Then I made him some brownies (from a mix) and puttered around in the craft room. The wind really got crazy after dark, so I was glad to stay in. I also found my charm quilt blocks--I was right that it's 32 triangles per block and 12 blocks are put together. I have enough pieces to make at least three more blocks but I am not sure if I have the right colors. Each block is 12" square, so it's still pretty small. I might mess with that tomorrow or maybe play with quilting on the machine on a small project. If the machine quilting works, things can actually get finished! Those boxes really need emptying of UFOs.


You had a productive shopping day. :sm24: 
It's amazing how things just disappear, I was looking for something that I know I have, the other day, can't find it anywhere, it's like it just poof and disappeared into thin air.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I decided to read over my posts because it seemed to me that I am always posting about health problems. Well, I am very embarrassed to say that in my early posts (before I joined KTP), I spelled the name of the state I live in as Pennysylvania! I was a city spelling champion in the 8th grade, and came in 6th in the district spelling bee. Not only that, but I was a proofreader for my high school newspaper for three years. Boy is my face red!! Of course it could have been because I was typing too fast. Yes, that's my story and I am sticking to it. Maybe I should have stayed in Ohio! LOL.


LOL! Blame it on auto correct, it changes things really crazy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, sorry your niece injured herself but good she didn't break her arm.
Melody, poor Gage, sure has been sick a lot. Does he still have his tonsils? Or do you think it's something else.
Sorleena, I'm glad you got news from your DD & things are ok. Hope the retail therapy gave you a lift???? What colors are you needing for your triangles? I may have some I can share.
I've been having a "finishing "day today, I've had pillow shams 1/2 done since last winter, they are now in the spare bed, got 1 pair moccasins done, just need to glue the fur down when I get some new glue, got all the threads trimmed off the quilt I finished a few days ago & darned the ends on the baby sweater, need to buy buttons as none I have natch, of course????Murphy's law. Maybe by spring I will get everything done????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, sorry your niece injured herself but good she didn't break her arm.
> Melody, poor Gage, sure has been sick a lot. Does he still have his tonsils? Or do you think it's something else.
> Sorleena, I'm glad you got news from your DD & things are ok. Hope the retail therapy gave you a lift???? What colors are you needing for your triangles? I may have some I can share.
> I've been having a "finishing "day today, I've had pillow shams 1/2 done since last winter, they are now in the spare bed, got 1 pair moccasins done, just need to glue the fur down when I get some new glue, got all the threads trimmed off the quilt I finished a few days ago & darned the ends on the baby sweater, need to buy buttons as none I have natch, of course????Murphy's law. Maybe by spring I will get everything done????


You certainly finished a lot in one day. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Did anyone see the item about the woman with a 140 lb. tumor? Wonder if that could be my problem.
> 
> If anyone has any further insights or information, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> ...


And here I was just trying to get back on that exercise horse. If you were doing all that, I am DOOMED. I am trying to walk in the pool as well, but not 2 hours, and only manage around 3 miles a day.

I hear you on the Dr. I have had some at both ends of the spectrum. Any way to check on past history, satisfaction and such" I think I might lean towards a personal recommendation from a patient. DH was just referred to Dr. that I just happen to have seen. I won't touch that guy wth a 10 ft pole. The "good old boy" network strikes again...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Winter has arrived/returned. 15F outside right now and snow of up to 5" forecast for the weekend. Poor little crocus and hyacinths were just beginning to peek out of the ground.
> 
> We're headed up to uncle's for birthday today (94). He's back at the abbey, but very very weak and frail.
> 
> Still working on the flamenco outfit. Just have the ruffle yarn to finish. Also have a blanket and a secret crochet project going. Still doing some consulting work, but it's slowing down which is good. Cruise time over Spring Break will be here quickly. I'm happy to be able to experience the beaches of Puerto Rico again. I used to travel there quite often earlier in my career and always loved it.


Cruise.... that sounds wonderful.... and warm. It was sort of nice here today and then you could feel the temp, drop. Not as cold as you, but really chilly tonight and tomorrow and rain.

Many fond memories of the abbey. I am assuming I missed a hospital stay. Healing vibes sent. (He and mom are the same age.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been knitting the evening away and David has been tying flies this evening, he didn't start until about 10pm but he managed to get 3 tied. I'll post pics of his from the phone in a bit, I can't post pics of mine until after the challenge is over April 31st. 

I think it's time for bed, so good night y'all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Michaels is having a sale here and I would really like to go but it's so cold out. I have to think about it.
> 
> Rachel should be okay with the lock boxes. I wouldn't think she has to go inside the houses, just attach the box to the door handle and be off. At any rate, it won't hurt to have the pepper spray.


I agree, I just didn't like the idea of someone observing her with proximity to an empty house, and they won't all be empty..... Also, found out she is picking up a new car this week-end while home and that is great. We were beginning to worry about hers not being as reliable.... Not a good combo.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ali's, thank you. Right now he is in an induced coma. Not sure how that helps. They didn't use that when I was in nursing.


They did that to me when the first reversal surgery failed. In my case, I think the main goal was to have me as still as possible so that I did not compromise the new closure. No thrashing, no movement, no thirst, no nothing but giving body a chance to heal. Of course, they don't want it to go on too long or lungs become dependent on the intubation. Sending healing vibes...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - he certainly has made a tv presence - i don't watch him very often. why was the beef industry sueing oprah and who won? --- sam


She won.... I don't remember the exact comment but, on her show, she stated her preference for not eating a lot of beef or something to that extent and they thought it slanderous.... Whatever the comment, it was her opinion and not mean-spirited or meant to hurt their industry. I think they just saw an opportunity to make a mountain out of molehill. She has been back to TX several times and loves eating at the State Fair..... (I don't see Dr. Phil a lot either but like his shoot straight from the hip, no nonsense approach to many things...)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ah, you'll probably be having greatgrands somewhere after college, so that will be something to look forward to, then the cycle starts all over again. lol


Or not... Drea and Mark waited 8 years. Rachel is big on wanting to do a lot of traveling with her International Relations degree and, though sought by many, really not even interested in dating.... much too independent and more a group person. Livey, that book isn't opened yet. We'll have to keep an eye on her. She does have some unusual tastes. After this past summer's experience, I am glad to see her in groups. She is going to need some time before she trusts her feelings and I'm not getting any younger!!!! (That is why I have a great grandma hope chest... so there will be some knitting, if they ever do have kids...)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can see your right way, and upside down hearts Sonja- It is a lovely rich purple that you have used. Beautiful work.


They are lovely. I most make fingerless, but also really enjoy using my DPN's and always do socks that way...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> You know I had to make matching booties ☺☺


Perfect for the little man, The colors are wonderful. (Jess's college colors, as a matter of fact...) Grey seems to be the new everything lately.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, I have a marvelously talented dancer niece who is also surprisingly clumsy. Waiting to fond out how bad she broke her arm this time and how. Last time it was a trampoline accident. Same arm from memory.
> 
> Edit, not broken arm, thank goodness. Badly cut hand from glass breaking when washing up.


OUCH! Poor thing. Mt little 'alley GD' was given a hoverboard for Christmas and we were expecting bad things to happen. They did, but on the basketball court. She is casted from shoulder to fingertips on her dominant hand. Last year, it was an ankle boot. She is most upset that she won't heal in time for track and volleyball season try-outs. Guess this will be our summer to sew on a flannel quilt.....


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Or not... Drea and Mark waited 8 years. Rachel is big on wanting to do a lot of traveling with her International Relations degree and, though sought by many, really not even interested in dating.... much too independent and more a group person. Livey, that book isn't opened yet. We'll have to keep an eye on her. She does have some unusual tastes. After this past summer's experience, I am glad to see her in groups. She is going to need some time before she trusts her feelings and I'm not getting any younger!!!! (That is why I have a great grandma hope chest... so there will be some knitting, if they ever do have kids...)


It's probably going to take a while for Livey to want to even date again, but hopefully the right guy will come along and she'll get her confidence back. 
Good idea to do the travel that she wants to before having a family, it's much easier to do all that for sure. 
Good thing you have your Alley family so you can borrow a grandkid now and then. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OUCH! Poor thing. Mt little 'alley GD' was given a hoverboard for Christmas and we were expecting bad things to happen. They did, but on the basketball court. She is casted from shoulder to fingertips on her dominant hand. Last year, it was an ankle boot. She is most upset that she won't heal in time for track and volleyball season try-outs. Guess this will be our summer to sew on a flannel quilt.....


Oh that poor kid, lolol, it's funny how they are rarely upset about the broken bone or what have you, but terribly upset by the things they can't do. lol 
A quilt sounds like a great way to pass the healing time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher came by earlier, he was a bit depressed and just kind of overwhelmed, not too bad, but he needed mom time. His temp work is pretty much over so he needs to find a permanent job, he has to have SR22 insurance on his vehicle since he got a ticket several months ago for something, forgot to pay it and they suspended his license, he let the SR lapse because he couldn't afford it and got a ticket so it's just a stressful period for him, but he does have a housemate now, someone that he can trust, the guy is a nice guy, going to go get his CDL so that is good too.
> Christopher left here and went and got Chris (room mate)and took him to Marla's so that they could get the new tv up and the old one moved to the other room, then they came over here for dinner. I feel like a diner with only one thing on the menu some days. lolol I don't really mind though. They left with full belly's and some stuff that needed to go back to Marla's.
> David's flipping channels on tv and watching fishing videos on his phone, I'm knitting and visiting with you all. Not a bad way to spend a Saturday night.


Having a room mate is a good thing... someone to keep you company and help out in a pinch. Hope he has something turn up workwise soon. It is hard to not get a little anxious when you don't know if you can pay your bills.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


Oh dear, I can see why you are more than a little stressed. My stepmother refused to take certain drugs due to the side effects, her doctor understood. I certainly hope that the many nurses and other medical people we have here will be able to give you some great feedback. 
Hugs, I think you need several big ones from the sounds of it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in on that hug!
> 
> She came back today and she told her sister why; I understand her reasoning and so am relieved. It wasn't anything to do with us. She still doesn't often talk to me but this eases my mind. DD#3 and I are sending GS a birthday box and I'm working on an Easter box for all.


Good.... not knowing is the worst... The imagination goes crazy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Having a room mate is a good thing... someone to keep you company and help out in a pinch. Hope he has something turn up workwise soon. It is hard to not get a little anxious when you don't know if you can pay your bills.


Yes, it is a great relief for him. Thankfully his grandmother bought the house and Christopher makes the house payments (when he's employed) and it will be his when the mortgage is paid off, but he definitely needs to get back to work, he was in a much better place emotionally, when he left tonight. 
Okay, now I'm really going to bed. lol 
Night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great work, Melody and Matthew has made terrific progress!
> 
> I had a trip to Joann today. I got my ruler and a small square template I can use with my rotary cutter, and fabric was on a good sale AND I had a coupon, so I also got some backing fabric. I'm also going to try basting spray (a light adhesive) to try working on quilting on the machine. My rotary cutter needed new blades as well...then got home and I can't find my cutting mat! I did clean some in the craft room but it didn't turn up. Dagnabbit. It has to be there somewhere.
> 
> We had a big salad for supper. I do love fresh vegetables! Then I made him some brownies (from a mix) and puttered around in the craft room. The wind really got crazy after dark, so I was glad to stay in. I also found my charm quilt blocks--I was right that it's 32 triangles per block and 12 blocks are put together. I have enough pieces to make at least three more blocks but I am not sure if I have the right colors. Each block is 12" square, so it's still pretty small. I might mess with that tomorrow or maybe play with quilting on the machine on a small project. If the machine quilting works, things can actually get finished! Those boxes really need emptying of UFOs.


I haven't forgotten and will cut some fabric once Rachel leaves on Tues. What colors are you most needing? I am remembering 3 1/2" squares so they can be cut diagonally later...

Love having coupons. Have you ever looked at Connecting Threads site. They have mice material fairly reasonable and have some great backings. I like one piece backings when I can. I have the basting spray.... don't use it when I quilt though... I do use it to mount cross stitch to batting for framing.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I can see why you are more than a little stressed. My stepmother refused to take certain drugs due to the side effects, her doctor understood. I certainly hope that the many nurses and other medical people we have here will be able to give you some great feedback.
> Hugs, I think you need several big ones from the sounds of it.


Thanks, Kaye Jo. I really needed that right now!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


DARN, I wrote a book but must have hit wrong button. I'm no nurse but I have an MD in patient. Yes, I have refused certain things. Some I gave a fair trial first, and then refused. Firstly, I know my body and reactions pretty well. I also know what side effects are within my tolerance level and those that are not worth it to me and make my overall experience less than good and I know my budget.
I also know when I am being treated for the symptom, not the root cause. I know which health concerns take priority over others for my comfort. It is not that I am smarter than my doctors, but I do know me and do have an opinion and do want to be heard. Had I gone with my gut, I never would have had the doctor that did the first reversal surgery operate and that would probably have saved me the last 3 operations, the MRSA and the coma. (Not to mention a seriously compromised core, weight gain and two years of feeling lousy or in some healing phase most of the time.) In your case, you have very valid questions and I would certainly want the doctor to explain why this is, in his opinion, the best option. (Note: on the ablation... was just on a thread with some English friends on this very thing and some research there has questioned this as a worthwhile procedure. One girl had it with much success.. 3-4 others or their husbands have refused it. Also, due keep in mind that warnings tend to go to the extreme to cover themselves and not all those horrid things happen, but I would certainly discuss them.) In the long run, you are your own advocate. If you still are not comfortable after a thorough conversation, I would strongly recommend a second opinion.... Another Dr. may have another view... not better, not more right, but different. You need to be comfortable (or at least feel well informed) before you take something you are worried about.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's probably going to take a while for Livey to want to even date again, but hopefully the right guy will come along and she'll get her confidence back.
> Good idea to do the travel that she wants to before having a family, it's much easier to do all that for sure.
> Good thing you have your Alley family so you can borrow a grandkid now and then. :sm24:


On Livey, I have heard a rumor she is "kinda" seeing someone (another reason why we need a nail date) She is so well liked and so surrounded with kids that care about her, and so darned busy, I know she has a built in protection team. I'm sure it's not a frequent thing. My worry is her trusting her feeling or being controlled by false guilt. She is a smart cookie and I know she is a survivor. just not ready for her to rush into anything...... I can wait....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that poor kid, lolol, it's funny how they are rarely upset about the broken bone or what have you, but terribly upset by the things they can't do. lol
> A quilt sounds like a great way to pass the healing time.


This cutie is a steam roller... Black belt karate, knocked out a kid that was picking on her... She is fearless,,, so much more so than her older brother and yet, sweet, pretty, thoughtful, polite... You just can't hold her down..... Took to knitting much faster than her mother... We will have fun and she will be able to swim at least... just NO FALLING....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Winter has arrived/returned. 15F outside right now and snow of up to 5" forecast for the weekend. Poor little crocus and hyacinths were just beginning to peek out of the ground.
> 
> We're headed up to uncle's for birthday today (94). He's back at the abbey, but very very weak and frail.
> 
> Still working on the flamenco outfit. Just have the ruffle yarn to finish. Also have a blanket and a secret crochet project going. Still doing some consulting work, but it's slowing down which is good. Cruise time over Spring Break will be here quickly. I'm happy to be able to experience the beaches of Puerto Rico again. I used to travel there quite often earlier in my career and always loved it.


A beach sounds lovely! Happy birthday to your uncle!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


Sonja, it is adorable and elegant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cruise.... that sounds wonderful.... and warm. It was sort of nice here today and then you could feel the temp, drop. Not as cold as you, but really chilly tonight and tomorrow and rain.
> 
> Many fond memories of the abbey. I am assuming I missed a hospital stay. Healing vibes sent. (He and mom are the same age.)


Are you thinking of The Abbey in Lake Geneva? This is a different place--- the monastery near Antioch, IL; retreat center vs. resort. There are only 4 priests anle to say Mass--youngest one is 68. They are now a priory under the Conception Abbey near Kansas City. Don't know how they keep the place running; must be some good benefactors out there. It was good to see some cousins, but everyone has health issues. Made me thankful that DH and I are doing just fine. Had a delicious cake with 7 minute frosting---one if my favorites.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja the purple sweater is beautiful ! Love how you placed the hearts and your bottom hearts ,I can see them.
> Nikki I will be praying for you guidance for the surgeons hand and a quick healing.
> Sorlenna praying for you to help you through this trying time.
> Well I wonder if I can keep up this week did finally last only to see a new party was started.
> ...


Love your avatar, BubbaLove!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

machriste said:


> Hi all, about to leave for the airport to visit friends in SC. It's Spring Break here at the U! Yea!!!
> 
> Nikki, one week after my total shoulder Jack and I were invited to a dinner party--they served Cornish game hens! Jack had to cut my food. He also washed my hair for me that first week. I loved that wonderful man. I miss him every day.


Enjoy your vacation!! And I know you treasure all your warm and wonderful memories of Jack. Hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sallyflymi said:


> Please go and see and Endocrinologist. Regular Dr.'s, in my, opinion don't know very much about the thyroid. Go to a thyroid Dr. and get check out.


Nice to have you drop in, Sallyflymi!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you thinking of The Abbey in Lake Geneva? This is a different place--- the monastery near Antioch, IL; retreat center vs. resort. There are only 4 priests anle to say Mass--youngest one is 68. They are now a priory under the Conception Abbey near Kansas City. Don't know how they keep the place running; must be some good benefactors out there. It was good to see some cousins, but everyone has health issues. Made me thankful that DH and I are doing just fine. Had a delicious cake with 7 minute frosting---one if my favorites.


No, FIL used to go to silent retreats and I thought it was that Abbey, I know Lake Geneva well and remember when they built that one. In fact, almost worked thereone summer in college. I'll have to ask G the exact one in Chicago... Maybe not Antioch.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Saturday 11 March '17
> 
> Another day of blue sky - little white fluffy clouds - a bit of a breeze - 26°. When I was in bed getting awake this morning the air smelled so good blowing in through the window - I was nice and warm and the cool fresh air - I could have stayed there all day. But I have stayed inside.
> 
> ...


The custard cake looks interesting Sam, thanks!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, lost another book so guess I really better get to bed. It is really almost 5 AM. We skipped VB because we both slept in, not having a good night and think we may have eaten something. I didcall LIvey though and they vame in second today and play at 8 tomorrow. I wished her Good Luck..... Skipped the QUilt show with 100,000 plus people downtown for parade but did pick up sewing machine part and went the yarn store. Bought another complete set of interchangables, found a neat little tool that I ordered several of for gifts and found a companion yarn to start a new project... At the end of the strip mall, there was a brand new art gallery opening so drank and ate our way through some good art and then went Central Market where it was BACON day. So many freebies, we didn;t need dinner but bought a frozen "Home Run Inn" pizza anyway. 

The kids had a family evening out with Circus Ole' and Rachel and I have been texting trying to fit nails in. She has a NEW CAR and has to do dentist and then bank papers on Monday so wanted to go tomorrow AM. They don't open until noon and we have that event I'm dreading at 2 so hope we can do it late Monday or early Tues. before she leaves town. In any event, we will see them for dinner tommorow... Just can't tell secrets or plot against "the growns" withthem there!!! Still, plenty of hugs.

Temp. has really dropped, tomorrow will be cold and rain coming for first of week. Time to hibernate in craft room!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Last thing.... Thought of a certain pattern and bacon thief on here. (You know who you are.) The yarn shop had a loose, flowy top with a ladies head on it and it said "I learned to knit in prison"..... Kind of pricey and it looked a tad big, but may have to have it.... That should keep people from bothering me when I'm counting stitches! Night (or morning al)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Winter has arrived/returned. 15F outside right now and snow of up to 5" forecast for the weekend. Poor little crocus and hyacinths were just beginning to peek out of the ground.
> 
> We're headed up to uncle's for birthday today (94). He's back at the abbey, but very very weak and frail.
> 
> Still working on the flamenco outfit. Just have the ruffle yarn to finish. Also have a blanket and a secret crochet project going. Still doing some consulting work, but it's slowing down which is good. Cruise time over Spring Break will be here quickly. I'm happy to be able to experience the beaches of Puerto Rico again. I used to travel there quite often earlier in my career and always loved it.


Hope you have a nice time , a spring break in Puerto Rico sounds perfect


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Changed bed linens, did laundry and even weeded garden for awhile! Going to go listen to my friends music group play and sing a long.


I hope that means you have been feeling better, Joy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, I have a marvelously talented dancer niece who is also surprisingly clumsy. Waiting to fond out how bad she broke her arm this time and how. Last time it was a trampoline accident. Same arm from memory.
> 
> Edit, not broken arm, thank goodness. Badly cut hand from glass breaking when washing up.


Poor niece! Glad her arm is not broken but ouch!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

fibermcgivver said:


> Love that Irish cream frosting recipe! It would work for a variety of cupcakes/cakes!


Nice to have you drop in fibermcgivver!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, Julie. We had a wonderful day today. The Mass was wonderful, my grandson is a cutie patootie. We went out to eat at a hibachie restaurant and it was great. We had so much fun. There was a large group of red hat society ladies sitting next to our group and they interacted with us so much. What a great time we had. It was also my son-in-laws birthday so it was celebrations all around.


Glad that you had such a fun day, Nanny!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, it was a fun afternoon. Three woman in Irish band and they played, harpsichord, penny whistle, accordion, fiddle, guitar, and mandolin. There were songbooks, which helped!


That does sound fun, Joy. By the way, how are you doing with the dulcimer?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


Thank you for sharing the progress on your drawing Mathew . It's beautiful love the expression on mamma horse


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> I took his temperature about an hour ago he was 103.4 F. Gave him some Tylenol and he is St 102.5 now. Poor kid. Breaks my heart.
> He called his Dad this afternoon and asked him to come over and sit with him. Greg was busy but said he might come later. Well he hasn't called or come by. I am going to get Gage into bed shortly. He hasn't mentioned it so I won't either.????
> 
> Plows have been out and it is still coming down out there.


Prayers for Gage, Mel.♡


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> You had a productive shopping day. :sm24:
> It's amazing how things just disappear, I was looking for something that I know I have, the other day, can't find it anywhere, it's like it just poof and disappeared into thin air.


The worst is when you are sat and haven't moved so it should be just there but it's no where to be found , how does that work ?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> Could I be caught up? Probably not, but at least close. Sounds like many of us are having weather changes. It was a nice pleasant day, but has since cooled enough that I have to wear my robe to take the dogs out. We have also had some windy days, but nothing like some of you have had.
> 
> Took DD and her DH to the airport this morning. They are in Maui for their honeymoon. They were both so excited! It was very cute. It is amazing though how I miss her. I think it is just knowing she is far away. I've talked to my DS several times today, and also to my aunt. I've basically taken it easy. I really need to stop that as I have lots that I need to do! I just do not like housework! And like some of you, my craft room really needs some organizing!


Maui sounds wonderful, Pammie, and perfect for a honeymoon! Just pick one small area at a time to clean. Thinking of a cleaning whole house can be too overwhelming!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


Thank you for sharing Matthew's progress, Mary...so awesome!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher came by earlier, he was a bit depressed and just kind of overwhelmed, not too bad, but he needed mom time. His temp work is pretty much over so he needs to find a permanent job, he has to have SR22 insurance on his vehicle since he got a ticket several months ago for something, forgot to pay it and they suspended his license, he let the SR lapse because he couldn't afford it and got a ticket so it's just a stressful period for him, but he does have a housemate now, someone that he can trust, the guy is a nice guy, going to go get his CDL so that is good too.
> Christopher left here and went and got Chris (room mate)and took him to Marla's so that they could get the new tv up and the old one moved to the other room, then they came over here for dinner. I feel like a diner with only one thing on the menu some days. lolol I don't really mind though. They left with full belly's and some stuff that needed to go back to Marla's.
> David's flipping channels on tv and watching fishing videos on his phone, I'm knitting and visiting with you all. Not a bad way to spend a Saturday night.


Mom's love to be needed! I hope Christopher gets his license and insurance worked out. Finding a job will be hard for him if he is not able to drive.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, it is adorable and elegant.


Thank you April


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in on that hug!
> 
> She came back today and she told her sister why; I understand her reasoning and so am relieved. It wasn't anything to do with us. She still doesn't often talk to me but this eases my mind. DD#3 and I are sending GS a birthday box and I'm working on an Easter box for all.


Glad that you had that resolved, Sorlenna.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


It is lovely Sonja. :sm11:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been knitting the evening away and David has been tying flies this evening, he didn't start until about 10pm but he managed to get 3 tied. I'll post pics of his from the phone in a bit, I can't post pics of mine until after the challenge is over April 31st.
> 
> I think it's time for bed, so good night y'all, sweet dreams.


Glad to see the great streamers that David tied. I think he is hooked on flytying! Matthew's horses are coming along nicely.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marikayknits said:


> I decided to read over my posts because it seemed to me that I am always posting about health problems. Well, I am very embarrassed to say that in my early posts (before I joined KTP), I spelled the name of the state I live in as Pennysylvania! I was a city spelling champion in the 8th grade, and came in 6th in the district spelling bee. Not only that, but I was a proofreader for my high school newspaper for three years. Boy is my face red!! Of course it could have been because I was typing too fast. Yes, that's my story and I am sticking to it. Maybe I should have stayed in Ohio! LOL.


Do not stress over it, Marikayknits! We are just happy to hear from you! (Just use "PA!") :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, sorry your niece injured herself but good she didn't break her arm.
> Melody, poor Gage, sure has been sick a lot. Does he still have his tonsils? Or do you think it's something else.
> Sorleena, I'm glad you got news from your DD & things are ok. Hope the retail therapy gave you a lift???? What colors are you needing for your triangles? I may have some I can share.
> I've been having a "finishing "day today, I've had pillow shams 1/2 done since last winter, they are now in the spare bed, got 1 pair moccasins done, just need to glue the fur down when I get some new glue, got all the threads trimmed off the quilt I finished a few days ago & darned the ends on the baby sweater, need to buy buttons as none I have natch, of course????Murphy's law. Maybe by spring I will get everything done????


Wow, Bonnie! You were a woman on a mission! Good job. May we see your mocs?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been knitting the evening away and David has been tying flies this evening, he didn't start until about 10pm but he managed to get 3 tied. I'll post pics of his from the phone in a bit, I can't post pics of mine until after the challenge is over April 31st.
> 
> I think it's time for bed, so good night y'all, sweet dreams.


Nice, David! And what a dear little fur ball in the corner of the sofa!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it sad how these situations can develop?- meanwhile one misses out on the children's formative experiences. I am about to put together an Easter Box for the GK's, the time between will pass fast enough. Especially when you get paid every two weeks - important not to misjudge.
> 
> How about a group hug?,
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ALL OF US}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I am in for sure!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> You know I had to make matching booties ☺☺


Very cute! And I hope Gage is feeling better.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> The worst is when you are sat and haven't moved so it should be just there but it's no where to be found , how does that work ?


Right!? I have that happen all the time, Sonja! Maybe the "Borrowers!?"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Sonja, your heart cardi is gorgeous, and it needs some booties and hat definitely!
> Mel your work is wonderful too, a great job as always.
> Julie your gloves are wonderful too, the recipient will be thrilled.
> 
> ...


My mum used to watch Coronation Street when I was a kid, I dont think we have it on our tv here anymore.

Gosh still raining over there! We had a little rain last night, not much though. And we are to have another week around 30c. Its a very warm Autumn here so far....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you are enjoying warm weather, Sugar (or maybe it is always warm in Victoria?). The 19° f or -7 c we have does not feel like spring to me!
Have a good evening!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Last thing.... Thought of a certain pattern and bacon thief on here. (You know who you are.) The yarn shop had a loose, flowy top with a ladies head on it and it said "I learned to knit in prison"..... Kind of pricey and it looked a tad big, but may have to have it.... That should keep people from bothering me when I'm counting stitches! Night (or morning al)


Wasn't me honest :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It is lovely Sonja. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Wow, Bonnie! You were a woman on a mission! Good job. May we see your mocs?


Bonnie's moccasins are beautiful and works of art


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I hope you are enjoying warm weather, Sugar (or maybe it is always warm in Victoria?). The 19° f or -7 c we have does not feel like spring to me!
> Have a good evening!


It's 12c here( 50ie) at 10 am lovely sunny morning we have had lovely spring weather for a week now hoping it will last right through till autumn , forever the optimist :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been knitting the evening away and David has been tying flies this evening, he didn't start until about 10pm but he managed to get 3 tied. I'll post pics of his from the phone in a bit, I can't post pics of mine until after the challenge is over April 31st.
> 
> I think it's time for bed, so good night y'all, sweet dreams.


Well done David! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> www.redhatsociety.com


Right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is and they are paying him pretty good for it by the hour since he usually gets paid by the miles and he wouldn't have made any money mileage wise.


I am glad to hear that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


Progressing well! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> www.redhatsociety.com
> 
> The ladies we saw today had the cutest hats on and purple shirts. They were all having a good time enjoying good food and wonderful friendship.


 :sm24: Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in on that hug!
> 
> She came back today and she told her sister why; I understand her reasoning and so am relieved. It wasn't anything to do with us. She still doesn't often talk to me but this eases my mind. DD#3 and I are sending GS a birthday box and I'm working on an Easter box for all.


At least there has been some sort of communication! Bronwen was quite chatty when I rang tonight, and posted some photos on our locked FB page. Yes not long to Easter now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> ((((((((((((((((((All of us))))))))))))))))))))


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I can understand as I am not as close to my nieces and nephews as I would like to be. Being on sidelines, I miss so much. 2 of my nieces dance and I have yet to see a performance.


That is a pity, Heather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been knitting the evening away and David has been tying flies this evening, he didn't start until about 10pm but he managed to get 3 tied. I'll post pics of his from the phone in a bit, I can't post pics of mine until after the challenge is over April 31st.
> 
> I think it's time for bed, so good night y'all, sweet dreams.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are lovely. I most make fingerless, but also really enjoy using my DPN's and always do socks that way...


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Mary, please tell Matthew that his drawing is absolutely beautiful! If he doesn't win, there is something wrong with the judges! Don't tell him that as he is so nice he would never think anything like that! LOL Matthew is an awesome artist!


His talents with a mechanical pencil truly are amazing. We will continue to encourage people to vote for him on Facebook when the time comes. I do like his attitude as it is so I won't tell him anything negative about judges. Judging arts is very challenging so we never know how it will go. I saw other incredible pieces last year that didn't win either.

By the way, Matthew has artist pencils but has decided that he doesn't like to use them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} for everyone!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progressing well! :sm24:


As are your gloves. I do enjoy seeing your Ganseys though. They are such beautiful pieces of art as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie's moccasins are beautiful and works of art


They certainly are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> As are your gloves. I do enjoy seeing your Ganseys though. They are such beautiful pieces of art as well.


Thank you, Mary- my current one is a bit boring- just double Moss- with a two row reverse StSt detail- I have been meaning to take a photo- must get around to it- but at 1 am., time I was back in bed. The rain has eased thank goodness! Parts of the city had bad gales yesterday and were without power. Not us down here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been knitting the evening away and David has been tying flies this evening, he didn't start until about 10pm but he managed to get 3 tied. I'll post pics of his from the phone in a bit, I can't post pics of mine until after the challenge is over April 31st.
> 
> I think it's time for bed, so good night y'all, sweet dreams.


David is mastering his tying skills. It is looking awesome.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Mary- my current one is a bit boring- just double Moss- with a two row reverse StSt detail- I have been meaning to take a photo- must get around to it- but at 1 am., time I was back in bed. The rain has eased thank goodness! Parts of the city had bad gales yesterday and were without power. Not us down here.


I am glad you still have power. Hope you are staying dry.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


I am not a nurse but I can say that I have refused certain medications as well as my DH and Matthew as well. Actually Matthew and I both adamantly told the doctor to get him off of one medication. He started having suicidal thoughts and comments with the one medication so I called the principal and discussed it with her and we were on a Matthew watch until that medication got out of his system.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No, FIL used to go to silent retreats and I thought it was that Abbey, I know Lake Geneva well and remember when they built that one. In fact, almost worked thereone summer in college. I'll have to ask G the exact one in Chicago... Maybe not Antioch.


If it's the Benedictine one, then Fr. Henry would have been one of the priests officiating the retreats.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

This is what I have been doing for the past week and a half. I have kitchen towels to go with each of these designs.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


I think that you should get a second opinion and see what another specialist says. I would think that if an ablation were possible, that would already have been suggested as that seems to be the most permanent way to stop Afib. I have learned that there is no question that should not be asked. Of course, not all side effects of any medication will take place for you, but in view of your special circumstances healthwise, you are correct in being concerned. An ablation is not always successful the first time around as with afib, often there are more than one triggering points of your heart causing the problems. Often it takes several times to get the troublemaker spots of electrical triggering that are like a rogue child and cause the heart to respond at odd and inappropriate times. The meds you mentioned are both anti arythymic agents, of which lidocaine is still one that is very effective. That is why I am wondering, if you have lidocaine problems, what actually happened with it, and since you did, why these other meds might be better. Ask your doctor, why would these meds work for me when lidocaine did not and caused problems? Could there be worse problems with these meds? Why is an ablation not the correct way to treat my problem? As always, what are the risks and complications of not treating vs. treating? If you have a bad feeling, it could be because you don't have all the answers, or it could be because your body is giving you great information. Unfortunately, continuous afib is also very dangerous and you must treat it in some manner, leaving you between the proverbial rock and hard place. Prayers for you that you can get the correct answers to your problem and answers that will work for you for both mind and body healing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great knitting Pacer. The colors are great and the receivers will be delighted. I don't know if I could give such beautiful work away had I made it. Thanks for showing me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Great knitting Pacer. The colors are great and the receivers will be delighted. I don't know if I could give such beautiful work away had I made it. Thanks for showing me.


I have been doing this for bridal shower gifts for a few years now. I have heard that they are appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....Matthew this is my favorite of many of your drawings. I love the way the "mother" has her head over the foal. You have done a magnificent job on this one. I think this one should be entered into the contest.


pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know nothing about the fishing flies but these look cool. How nice you both have hobbies you can do while sitting together watching tv.


Poledra65 said:


> I've been knitting the evening away and David has been tying flies this evening, he didn't start until about 10pm but he managed to get 3 tied. I'll post pics of his from the phone in a bit, I can't post pics of mine until after the challenge is over April 31st.
> 
> I think it's time for bed, so good night y'all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, sorry your niece injured herself but good she didn't break her arm.
> Melody, poor Gage, sure has been sick a lot. Does he still have his tonsils? Or do you think it's something else.
> Sorleena, I'm glad you got news from your DD & things are ok. Hope the retail therapy gave you a lift???? What colors are you needing for your triangles? I may have some I can share.
> I've been having a "finishing "day today, I've had pillow shams 1/2 done since last winter, they are now in the spare bed, got 1 pair moccasins done, just need to glue the fur down when I get some new glue, got all the threads trimmed off the quilt I finished a few days ago & darned the ends on the baby sweater, need to buy buttons as none I have natch, of course????Murphy's law. Maybe by spring I will get everything done????


I'm not looking for any particular colors, just adding what I get as I get them. I should lay out the blocks I have and see what they all look like. I know I'm usually heavy on blues and reds in quilting, and purple turns up a lot as well. I have thought maybe I could just do a wall hanging or something, 3 x 4 blocks, and start a new collection. I'll mess around with it and see what it looks like all together so far.

Woohoo for your finishing day! Those always feel so good. I hope you'll share a picture of the moccasins.

I've also decided I'm not crazy about the line between the pattern repeats in the hat so am going to try something else (third time's the charm, as the saying goes?). It's always something! Ha.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Perfect for the little man, The colors are wonderful. (Jess's college colors, as a matter of fact...) Grey seems to be the new everything lately.


I love grey. It goes with nearly everything and can really make colors pop. I almost chose grey fabric yesterday for quilt sashing and backing (got tan instead, though, also a good choice for a few of my quilt tops. I love rich browns for blocks also, especially with greens).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I decided to read over my posts because it seemed to me that I am always posting about health problems. Well, I am very embarrassed to say that in my early posts (before I joined KTP), I spelled the name of the state I live in as Pennysylvania! I was a city spelling champion in the 8th grade, and came in 6th in the district spelling bee. Not only that, but I was a proofreader for my high school newspaper for three years. Boy is my face red!! Of course it could have been because I was typing too fast. Yes, that's my story and I am sticking to it. Maybe I should have stayed in Ohio! LOL.


True, it would be harder to spell Ohio wrongly! Mind you we used to say about someone who couldn't spell that they "couldn't spell bum in 3 goes!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it's looking fabulous! The muscle definition is fantastic. :sm24:


I agree! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I took his temperature about an hour ago he was 103.4 F. Gave him some Tylenol and he is St 102.5 now. Poor kid. Breaks my heart.
> He called his Dad this afternoon and asked him to come over and sit with him. Greg was busy but said he might come later. Well he hasn't called or come by. I am going to get Gage into bed shortly. He hasn't mentioned it so I won't either.????
> 
> Plows have been out and it is still coming down out there.


I woke to the sound of plows here. We got about 4" but it has stopped snowing and the sun is shining.

So sorry that Gage is still sick. The sounds like a very high temperature and hope you can get it down.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marikayknits, I understand your worries, and while I don't have any medical knowledge about this, I think being informed and asking lots of questions will help you make the best decision for you. I hope the doctors listen and can give you some options. Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marikayknits I'm not a nurse but have refused a medication before and the doctor was good about finding something less expensive and that worked. You will be in my prayers; what a load you are carrying right now.


Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't forgotten and will cut some fabric once Rachel leaves on Tues. What colors are you most needing? I am remembering 3 1/2" squares so they can be cut diagonally later...
> 
> Love having coupons. Have you ever looked at Connecting Threads site. They have mice material fairly reasonable and have some great backings. I like one piece backings when I can. I have the basting spray.... don't use it when I quilt though... I do use it to mount cross stitch to batting for framing.


I have looked at the site, but I've been trying not to buy (or to get by with as little as possible) for some time now. I wait for sales and coupons (yesterday I got more discounted off the original prices than I spent, yeah!). I got the extra wide fabric for my mother's quilt backing which was good. I didn't think about using the spray for cross stitch... I've never used batting for framing those. Hmm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I need that shirt too Jynx! (and I am not the bacon & pattern thief either!)


Dreamweaver said:


> Last thing.... Thought of a certain pattern and bacon thief on here. (You know who you are.) The yarn shop had a loose, flowy top with a ladies head on it and it said "I learned to knit in prison"..... Kind of pricey and it looked a tad big, but may have to have it.... That should keep people from bothering me when I'm counting stitches! Night (or morning al)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wasn't me honest :sm23:


Definition of a lie?........ "Honest!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least there has been some sort of communication! Bronwen was quite chatty when I rang tonight, and posted some photos on our locked FB page. Yes not long to Easter now.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I decided to read over my posts because it seemed to me that I am always posting about health problems. Well, I am very embarrassed to say that in my early posts (before I joined KTP), I spelled the name of the state I live in as Pennysylvania! I was a city spelling champion in the 8th grade, and came in 6th in the district spelling bee. Not only that, but I was a proofreader for my high school newspaper for three years. Boy is my face red!! Of course it could have been because I was typing too fast. Yes, that's my story and I am sticking to it. Maybe I should have stayed in Ohio! LOL.


Hi Marikay, welcome to the Tea Party. My typewriter seems to have a mind of its own too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, sorry your niece injured herself but good she didn't break her arm.
> Melody, poor Gage, sure has been sick a lot. Does he still have his tonsils? Or do you think it's something else.
> Sorleena, I'm glad you got news from your DD & things are ok. Hope the retail therapy gave you a lift???? What colors are you needing for your triangles? I may have some I can share.
> I've been having a "finishing "day today, I've had pillow shams 1/2 done since last winter, they are now in the spare bed, got 1 pair moccasins done, just need to glue the fur down when I get some new glue, got all the threads trimmed off the quilt I finished a few days ago & darned the ends on the baby sweater, need to buy buttons as none I have natch, of course????Murphy's law. Maybe by spring I will get everything done????


I should have one of those "finishing" days too. I've got 5 or 6 or maybe 7 projects to block and sew together. I love knitting but I hate finishing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And here I was just trying to get back on that exercise horse. If you were doing all that, I am DOOMED. I am trying to walk in the pool as well, but not 2 hours, and only manage around 3 miles a day.
> 
> I hear you on the Dr. I have had some at both ends of the spectrum. Any way to check on past history, satisfaction and such" I think I might lean towards a personal recommendation from a patient. DH was just referred to Dr. that I just happen to have seen. I won't touch that guy wth a 10 ft pole. The "good old boy" network strikes again...


Are you able to move between doctors? I can't. I signed a contract with my present dr. and I can't go to another one unless it's at the hospital. I was in too much of a panic to get a dr. when I moved here. Sure wish I had waited and checked them out. When I saw him last week, he just referred me to others. Didn't even arrange for a blood test, which I haven't had done in several months. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been knitting the evening away and David has been tying flies this evening, he didn't start until about 10pm but he managed to get 3 tied. I'll post pics of his from the phone in a bit, I can't post pics of mine until after the challenge is over April 31st.
> 
> I think it's time for bed, so good night y'all, sweet dreams.


That's a nice fly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....Matthew this is my favorite of many of your drawings. I love the way the "mother" has her head over the foal. You have done a magnificent job on this one. I think this one should be entered into the contest.


It will be entered in the Michigan contest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Poor niece! Glad her arm is not broken but ouch!


Agreed. Hope she heals quickly and no permanent damage.

Healing thoughts for Gage as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The worst is when you are sat and haven't moved so it should be just there but it's no where to be found , how does that work ?


I've concluded that house gremlins never sleep!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


I'm afraid I can't answer your question but hopefully someone here can. I'm so sorry that you are in such a stressful situation but hope it can be resolved with your doctor's help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


Sorry you are having such problems. I hope you can get it straightened out soon. $700/month for one drug seems crazy! Who can afford that?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Last thing.... Thought of a certain pattern and bacon thief on here. (You know who you are.) The yarn shop had a loose, flowy top with a ladies head on it and it said "I learned to knit in prison"..... Kind of pricey and it looked a tad big, but may have to have it.... That should keep people from bothering me when I'm counting stitches! Night (or morning al)


????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least there has been some sort of communication! Bronwen was quite chatty when I rang tonight, and posted some photos on our locked FB page. Yes not long to Easter now.


How nice that you and Bronwen had a good telephone chat. Hope it happens more often.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

David's tying looks great! What fish could refuse it? :sm01: 

Mary, my youngest prefers mechanical pencils, too. She likes that she doesn't have to stop to sharpen them. Your cloths are great and I can see the bunny.

Julie, the Gansey might feel boring to you at the moment, but I'm sure the results will be fabulous. And I hope the wild weather settles soon. We've warmed up, and yesterday I went out in short sleeves, but I think we'll have at least one more cold snap before spring sets in, and of course the wind in spring can be wild. I'm enjoying warm, however! 

I'm off to wash breakfast dishes and see what project I want to work on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> They certainly are!


you guys are going to give me a swelled head????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> This is what I have been doing for the past week and a half. I have kitchen towels to go with each of these designs.


Nice dish cloths. Makes me want to do some.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> This is what I have been doing for the past week and a half. I have kitchen towels to go with each of these designs.


Nice, you've got a lot done in a week & a half considering your crazy work schedule


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think that you should get a second opinion and see what another specialist says. I would think that if an ablation were possible, that would already have been suggested as that seems to be the most permanent way to stop Afib. I have learned that there is no question that should not be asked. Of course, not all side effects of any medication will take place for you, but in view of your special circumstances healthwise, you are correct in being concerned. An ablation is not always successful the first time around as with afib, often there are more than one triggering points of your heart causing the problems. Often it takes several times to get the troublemaker spots of electrical triggering that are like a rogue child and cause the heart to respond at odd and inappropriate times. The meds you mentioned are both anti arythymic agents, of which lidocaine is still one that is very effective. That is why I am wondering, if you have lidocaine problems, what actually happened with it, and since you did, why these other meds might be better. Ask your doctor, why would these meds work for me when lidocaine did not and caused problems? Could there be worse problems with these meds? Why is an ablation not the correct way to treat my problem? As always, what are the risks and complications of not treating vs. treating? If you have a bad feeling, it could be because you don't have all the answers, or it could be because your body is giving you great information. Unfortunately, continuous afib is also very dangerous and you must treat it in some manner, leaving you between the proverbial rock and hard place. Prayers for you that you can get the correct answers to your problem and answers that will work for you for both mind and body healing.


Very well said, great advise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have looked at the site, but I've been trying not to buy (or to get by with as little as possible) for some time now. I wait for sales and coupons (yesterday I got more discounted off the original prices than I spent, yeah!). I got the extra wide fabric for my mother's quilt backing which was good. I didn't think about using the spray for cross stitch... I've never used batting for framing those. Hmm.


I haven't used batting for cross stitch either. I've used mounting boards, they have a peel & stick side, & they work ok.
I have bought stuff on sale from connecting thread, they have very good quality stuff & are a "sister company" to KnitPicks,( the tape on the box has both names on it.) since our dollar is so low right now, I avoid ordering from the US although when they have a sale it still may be worthwhile as it's quilt shop quality stuff & that's so expensive here. 
I like wide backing, nice when you don't have to join but neither of the stores in Lloydminster offer it in anything but cheap cotton & I refuse to use that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am glad you still have power. Hope you are staying dry.


So far thanks! the leak has not sprung again. But no sign of Nasir.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great that things seem to be going better with you & Bronwen.
Kaye, Davids flies look great, my oldest tried doing that for a while when he was a teenager but nothing so fancy. Here they don't really use flies, more lead heads (DS paints those) & then they add rubber "legs" or the "spoons"
Jynx, the poor neighbor girl, bones broken 2 years in a row, she will be getting sick of casts!
I will post a photo of the moccasins later, I better get moving, we did it rise & shine very early this morning, we sat up til 1am watching the movie "Ali". It's very good & Will Smith was the perfect actor for the part.
The sun is shine bright this morning but still -21C/-5F but again "blowing a hooley "????Supposed to be up near freezing by Tuesday so maybe the wind is bringing that in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How nice that you and Bronwen had a good telephone chat. Hope it happens more often.


This was after she had not answered when I first rang, but I have got used to her doing that, and was not entirely sure - they could have been out still. But she had been busy sewing with DGS, and he has done a very good job for a first attempt. It was good that she opened up a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> David's tying looks great! What fish could refuse it? :sm01:
> 
> Mary, my youngest prefers mechanical pencils, too. She likes that she doesn't have to stop to sharpen them. Your cloths are great and I can see the bunny.
> 
> ...


I think it is just that it is such a contrast to the Eriskay designs! There's no ropes, no twisting of stitches at all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great that things seem to be going better with you & Bronwen.
> Kaye, Davids flies look great, my oldest tried doing that for a while when he was a teenager but nothing so fancy. Here they don't really use flies, more lead heads (DS paints those) & then they add rubber "legs" or the "spoons"
> Jynx, the poor neighbor girl, bones broken 2 years in a row, she will be getting sick of casts!
> I will post a photo of the moccasins later, I better get moving, we did it rise & shine very early this morning, we sat up til 1am watching the movie "Ali". It's very good & Will Smith was the perfect actor for the part.
> The sun is shine bright this morning but still -21C/-5F but again "blowing a hooley "????Supposed to be up near freezing by Tuesday so maybe the wind is bringing that in.


 :sm24: Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, enjoying your posts. Love the thought of the learned to knit in prison shirt.
Oneapril, oh dear, must admit I haven't played it since October. So embarrassed. Hope to start feeling better, out of funk, and start playing it. Nancy played her dulcimer yesterday and I couldn't even remember the name of it to tell Julie! Maybe I will sign up for Dulcimer lessons on computer, that should motivate me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, good for you finishing UFO's. Your moccasins are so very beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, wonderful news, that Bronwen was chatty on phone. Made me so happy for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marikay, so sorry you are having a fib and medicines not working or way too expensive. Hoping you, and your doctor, can find a better alternative.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, nice dish cloths, how you find time to knit is amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't forgotten and will cut some fabric once Rachel leaves on Tues. What colors are you most needing? I am remembering 3 1/2" squares so they can be cut diagonally later...
> 
> Love having coupons. Have you ever looked at Connecting Threads site. They have mice material fairly reasonable and have some great backings. I like one piece backings when I can. I have the basting spray.... don't use it when I quilt though... I do use it to mount cross stitch to batting for framing.


Mice materials! :sm06: I'm avoiding those. :sm23: :sm23: 
LOL! I love their catalog, I haven't ordered from them yet, but I sure want to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo. I really needed that right now!


You are welcome, and you may want to take someone with you who can give you some moral support while asking questions and they may ask some questions that you don't think of, it's good to have some one to talk things over with that has also heard what the doc has said. A second or third opinion is never a bad thing either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN, I wrote a book but must have hit wrong button. I'm no nurse but I have an MD in patient. Yes, I have refused certain things. Some I gave a fair trial first, and then refused. Firstly, I know my body and reactions pretty well. I also know what side effects are within my tolerance level and those that are not worth it to me and make my overall experience less than good and I know my budget.
> I also know when I am being treated for the symptom, not the root cause. I know which health concerns take priority over others for my comfort. It is not that I am smarter than my doctors, but I do know me and do have an opinion and do want to be heard. Had I gone with my gut, I never would have had the doctor that did the first reversal surgery operate and that would probably have saved me the last 3 operations, the MRSA and the coma. (Not to mention a seriously compromised core, weight gain and two years of feeling lousy or in some healing phase most of the time.) In your case, you have very valid questions and I would certainly want the doctor to explain why this is, in his opinion, the best option. (Note: on the ablation... was just on a thread with some English friends on this very thing and some research there has questioned this as a worthwhile procedure. One girl had it with much success.. 3-4 others or their husbands have refused it. Also, due keep in mind that warnings tend to go to the extreme to cover themselves and not all those horrid things happen, but I would certainly discuss them.) In the long run, you are your own advocate. If you still are not comfortable after a thorough conversation, I would strongly recommend a second opinion.... Another Dr. may have another view... not better, not more right, but different. You need to be comfortable (or at least feel well informed) before you take something you are worried about.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> On Livey, I have heard a rumor she is "kinda" seeing someone (another reason why we need a nail date) She is so well liked and so surrounded with kids that care about her, and so darned busy, I know she has a built in protection team. I'm sure it's not a frequent thing. My worry is her trusting her feeling or being controlled by false guilt. She is a smart cookie and I know she is a survivor. just not ready for her to rush into anything...... I can wait....


I agree, taking her time is a great thing. Unfortunately only time will take away any feelings of guilt, hopefully they won't hold onto her for too long, but they'll probably resurface from time to time. A great group of friends is such a great support network to go along with family. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This cutie is a steam roller... Black belt karate, knocked out a kid that was picking on her... She is fearless,,, so much more so than her older brother and yet, sweet, pretty, thoughtful, polite... You just can't hold her down..... Took to knitting much faster than her mother... We will have fun and she will be able to swim at least... just NO FALLING....


LOL! Wow, hopefully she won't be swinging from the trees by one arm. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, lost another book so guess I really better get to bed. It is really almost 5 AM. We skipped VB because we both slept in, not having a good night and think we may have eaten something. I didcall LIvey though and they vame in second today and play at 8 tomorrow. I wished her Good Luck..... Skipped the QUilt show with 100,000 plus people downtown for parade but did pick up sewing machine part and went the yarn store. Bought another complete set of interchangables, found a neat little tool that I ordered several of for gifts and found a companion yarn to start a new project... At the end of the strip mall, there was a brand new art gallery opening so drank and ate our way through some good art and then went Central Market where it was BACON day. So many freebies, we didn;t need dinner but bought a frozen "Home Run Inn" pizza anyway.
> 
> The kids had a family evening out with Circus Ole' and Rachel and I have been texting trying to fit nails in. She has a NEW CAR and has to do dentist and then bank papers on Monday so wanted to go tomorrow AM. They don't open until noon and we have that event I'm dreading at 2 so hope we can do it late Monday or early Tues. before she leaves town. In any event, we will see them for dinner tommorow... Just can't tell secrets or plot against "the growns" withthem there!!! Still, plenty of hugs.
> 
> Temp. has really dropped, tomorrow will be cold and rain coming for first of week. Time to hibernate in craft room!


I love Circus Sole`, I always wanted to go see them live. 
Hopefully you'll be able to get the nails fit into her busy sounding schedule, a new car sounds like a lot of fun, she needs to take you for a ride in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Last thing.... Thought of a certain pattern and bacon thief on here. (You know who you are.) The yarn shop had a loose, flowy top with a ladies head on it and it said "I learned to knit in prison"..... Kind of pricey and it looked a tad big, but may have to have it.... That should keep people from bothering me when I'm counting stitches! Night (or morning al)


LOL!! That would be funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The worst is when you are sat and haven't moved so it should be just there but it's no where to be found , how does that work ?


YES! But then I guess if I cleaned around my chair so I didn't look like a nesting crazy knit lady, I might be able to find things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Mom's love to be needed! I hope Christopher gets his license and insurance worked out. Finding a job will be hard for him if he is not able to drive.


I hope so, he usually finds a job pretty easily when he's looking. He was at least in a much bet frame of mind last night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad to see the great streamers that David tied. I think he is hooked on flytying! Matthew's horses are coming along nicely.


LOL! He said thank you, and yes, he definitely is. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice, David! And what a dear little fur ball in the corner of the sofa!


Thank you.
Lol, Gizmo. 
Here they are right now, talk about a dog bed. Lolol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Took Gages temperature about an hour ago was
100.1F. He has been more chipper today. Hope things are improving. ????

He asked me to play Jenga. Was a lot of fun.☺


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love the "dog bed".
Mel, so glad Gage feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful news, that Bronwen was chatty on phone. Made me so happy for you.


 :sm24: Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done David! :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least there has been some sort of communication! Bronwen was quite chatty when I rang tonight, and posted some photos on our locked FB page. Yes not long to Easter now.


That's great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> David is mastering his tying skills. It is looking awesome.


Thank you, he is definitely improving, he's stealing my yarn needles though. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am not a nurse but I can say that I have refused certain medications as well as my DH and Matthew as well. Actually Matthew and I both adamantly told the doctor to get him off of one medication. He started having suicidal thoughts and comments with the one medication so I called the principal and discussed it with her and we were on a Matthew watch until that medication got out of his system.


It's really good that Matthew communicates with you about how he is feeling on meds and such, so many don't unfortunately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> This is what I have been doing for the past week and a half. I have kitchen towels to go with each of these designs.


Those are great! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know nothing about the fishing flies but these look cool. How nice you both have hobbies you can do while sitting together watching tv.


Thank you, yes, it was a very relaxing night. He had the 4ft folding table set up and everything all laid out or is that layed out? hmmm, anyway, he had all 4 ft of table top used. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Weeded a little, Maya and I walked and fed the horses carrots. Nap time?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I looked at the squares I have for the charm quilt... and I want to take them all apart and redo! Ack. So I put them all away for now. No sense making myself crazy. I did more cleaning in the craft room and still didn't find my cutting mat. Sigh. Oh well. I'll do something else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great!


Thanks, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I looked at the squares I have for the charm quilt... and I want to take them all apart and redo! Ack. So I put them all away for now. No sense making myself crazy. I did more cleaning in the craft room and still didn't find my cutting mat. Sigh. Oh well. I'll do something else.


I wonder where it could be!?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, nice dish cloths, how you find time to knit is amazing.


I have a friend at work who waits for her DH to pick her up so she asked if I would be willing to stay after to help her knit. Then I convinced another lady friend to stay after because she wanted to learn. It gives me time to knit which is nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a nice fly.


Thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he is definitely improving, he's stealing my yarn needles though. :sm16:


They aren't expensive. Just get some for each of you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Mice materials! :sm06: I'm avoiding those. :sm23: :sm23:
> LOL! I love their catalog, I haven't ordered from them yet, but I sure want to.


I thought of you when I saw that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great that things seem to be going better with you & Bronwen.
> Kaye, Davids flies look great, my oldest tried doing that for a while when he was a teenager but nothing so fancy. Here they don't really use flies, more lead heads (DS paints those) & then they add rubber "legs" or the "spoons"
> Jynx, the poor neighbor girl, bones broken 2 years in a row, she will be getting sick of casts!
> I will post a photo of the moccasins later, I better get moving, we did it rise & shine very early this morning, we sat up til 1am watching the movie "Ali". It's very good & Will Smith was the perfect actor for the part.
> The sun is shine bright this morning but still -21C/-5F but again "blowing a hooley "????Supposed to be up near freezing by Tuesday so maybe the wind is bringing that in.


He uses spoons sometimes when he's using his spinning rod, he's got lead heads for tying his flies, I guess in certain conditions they might work just fine with nothing else attached to them. 
I love Will Smith, he's such a well rounded actor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought of you when I saw that!


LOL!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Glad that you had such a fun day, Nanny!


Thank you so much. It really did help life me up out of the doldrums a bit. :sm01:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> This is what I have been doing for the past week and a half. I have kitchen towels to go with each of these designs.


Mary, what a lovely, thoughtful gift. Handmade gifts are the best!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I won at Jenga. The last block Gage tries to remove sent all of them falling. 

Marianna Mel has a new pattern out called
Gentle breeze baby blanket so I cast on and I am doing the second repeat of the pattern. She has a hat to match. 

My needles were empty and I can't have that happen. Lol.???? 

Will check in later on. 7pm here and I should find something for supper. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I won at Jenga. The last block Gage tries to remove sent all of them falling.
> 
> Marianna Mel has a new pattern out called
> Gentle breeze baby blanket so I cast on and I am doing the second repeat of the pattern. She has a hat to match.
> ...


I saw that it's a nice knitting stitch. I finally started one of Marianna s famous all in one tops , thought I would stick to a pattern for once , well you know what thought did after about 10 rows I decided to part ways with the pattern and go my own way . We will see what it turns out like


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, lost another book so guess I really better get to bed. It is really almost 5 AM. We skipped VB because we both slept in, not having a good night and think we may have eaten something. I didcall LIvey though and they vame in second today and play at 8 tomorrow. I wished her Good Luck..... Skipped the QUilt show with 100,000 plus people downtown for parade but did pick up sewing machine part and went the yarn store. Bought another complete set of interchangables, found a neat little tool that I ordered several of for gifts and found a companion yarn to start a new project... At the end of the strip mall, there was a brand new art gallery opening so drank and ate our way through some good art and then went Central Market where it was BACON day. So many freebies, we didn;t need dinner but bought a frozen "Home Run Inn" pizza anyway.
> 
> The kids had a family evening out with Circus Ole' and Rachel and I have been texting trying to fit nails in. She has a NEW CAR and has to do dentist and then bank papers on Monday so wanted to go tomorrow AM. They don't open until noon and we have that event I'm dreading at 2 so hope we can do it late Monday or early Tues. before she leaves town. In any event, we will see them for dinner tommorow... Just can't tell secrets or plot against "the growns" withthem there!!! Still, plenty of hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think *Pacer* is capable of knitting those dish cloths when she sleeps! The are great Mary!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice, you've got a lot done in a week & a half considering your crazy work schedule


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Lol, Gizmo.
> Here they are right now, talk about a dog bed. Lolol


How cute is that! They all look so comfy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwww.....the pups looks so comfy; and I assume that is David and he looks pretty comfy too. David just love your Homer Simpson slippers! LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Took Gages temperature about an hour ago was
> 100.1F. He has been more chipper today. Hope things are improving. ????
> 
> He asked me to play Jenga. Was a lot of fun.☺


Glad Gage is feeling a bit better but that temp is still high. I've never heard of Jenga.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love to play jenga; my set is much smaller though! LOL. Sorry Gage is sick and hope he will completely get well very soon. I saw his fever has come down some but still running fever.


gagesmom said:


> Took Gages temperature about an hour ago was
> 100.1F. He has been more chipper today. Hope things are improving. ????
> 
> He asked me to play Jenga. Was a lot of fun.☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Lol, Gizmo.
> Here they are right now, talk about a dog bed. Lolol


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I looked at the squares I have for the charm quilt... and I want to take them all apart and redo! Ack. So I put them all away for now. No sense making myself crazy. I did more cleaning in the craft room and still didn't find my cutting mat. Sigh. Oh well. I'll do something else.


Too bad you aren't closer. I got a second one for Christmas I could loan you. I suggested I would like one of those rotating mats & DIL didn't understand what I meant & bought a regular one from Amazon. It will eventually get used as they don't last forever
Not good you have to pull apart the squares, I hate doing that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwwww.....the pups looks so comfy; and I assume that is David and he looks pretty comfy too. David just love your Homer Simpson slippers! LOL


I noticed those slippers too????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, love the dishcloths! That is what I have been doing, too. I just haven't wanted to start a bigger project! Everyone I have given them to, love them, so I am sure the new brides will also!

Mel, sorry that Gage is still sick. I'm guessing that his immune system is down somewhat as he has been sick quite a bit latey. I think anxiousness hurts our immune system as does depression. I sure hope he starts feeling better. The meds for anxiety sometimes take up to 3 weeks to really kick in. I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Now that is comfort! David's flies are great, and I love the slippers also!
> Lol, Gizmo.
> Here they are right now, talk about a dog bed. Lolol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I hope Christopher get a permanent job soon & gets his liscence & insurance sorted out. Hard to find much of a job with no liscence. Although it will soon be warm enough to bike I suppose.????
Melody, I see Gage's temp is better but still up, maybe need a trip to the doctor?
I spent a lot of today quilting, I'm about 3/4 done. I'm so impressed with the backing fabric I got so inexpensivly, I was afraid it might stretch but it's not & it's even wider than I thought, about 64 inches. Unfortunately the top is 68 inches so I had to piece it????
Leftover lasagna for supper, that's in the oven & garlic toast ready to go in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
i finally got photos of yesterday's projects

I made the quilt last winter & did the Shans with the leftovers. It's done from a jelly roll-40 2.5 inch strips


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Deuce was sprawled out in the floor by my chair.
Snoozing away.

Here is the blanket so far. Easy pattern. Looking forward to the finished project. 

Yes I am glad that the temp has come down but I might just be making a call to the dr tomorrow. His throat is really red but his tonsils don't seem to be swollen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder where it could be!?


Danged if I know. I can't think of one more place to look. :sm19:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


Not sure I'd like those ice pops. Love the mocs and the quilt.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mel: My dog, Bailey, is in the same position as Deuce! The start of your blanket looks great! Poor Gage, but you will probably be wise to take him to the doc tomorrow if he isn't 100%!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Deuce was sprawled out in the floor by my chair.
> Snoozing away.
> 
> Here is the blanket so far. Easy pattern. Looking forward to the finished project.
> ...


That blanket is going to be beautiful


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, mocasines, sweater and quilt are beautiful.
Mel, hope Gage continues to improve. Deuce looks comfy and blanket looking pretty.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Just dropping by to catch up. Bonnie...you are a whiz!!! Beautiful work on the mocs and the quilt. Mel...nice beginning to another beautiful baby blanket. Hope Gage can see the doc tomorrow.

Off to knit I hope. Trying a pair of fingerless gloves. I gave mine to someone in church yesterday who had freezing hands!!

Prayers and hugs to all!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Mary, what a lovely, thoughtful gift. Handmade gifts are the best!


It was appreciated. Another lady made dishcloths that were crocheted. Since mine were seasonal they don't compete with the other ones. They are all wonderful and will get used. I had a football set for the young man. The fiancée said that set will be out all the time. One lady made ceramic nuts that were awesome as well. I knew about 2/3rds of the people since I have attended sporting events as well as other events that this couple have been involved in.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


I love the quilt. The moccasins look very warm. I know they will be appreciated.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kaye Jo... Let David know that we are expecting a snow storm through Tuesday morning. More accumulation for I 94 and South of it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought I'd best take a moment to let you all know that I'm still among the living.

Kehinkle came to visit Elm on Friday and then came home for a supper meal of ''must goes''. You know, ''This must go and that must go'' stuff in the fridge. Kathy came earlier than expected but just in time to help us go from raw chicken leg quarters and torn-up bread pieces, chopped and not-yet-chopped raw vegetables, canned cream of mushroom soups which we managed to turn into poached chicken to top home-made dressing/stuffing followed by gravy on top. In just two hours time!!!! We served slices of canned cranberry sauce with desserts and hot and cold drinks (coffee and Koolade). We had made so much food that many folks had seconds or maybe thirds. We put so many vegetable into the dressing that it wasn't really necessary to add a separate veg into the meal. No one noticed but me, I suspect. It was a cold day and some of our people live ''rough''--they sleep under bridges or in tents in the woods around town. It takes a lot of calories to keep warm under those conditions.

Kathy and Susan made protein purchases for Elm's kitchen so that we could serve the occasional meal not based on pasta with red sauce , perhaps with some meat in it. As soon as I can lay my hands on some mayo/sandwich spread, we will be able to put bologna sandwiches in the bagged lunches we also serve for take-out meals. It has been quite a while since we've been able to offer more than pb&j or egg salad sandwiches to go along with a bag of chips and a cookie or small candy bar. We can sometimes manage a round of cheese sandwiches, but rarely.

We are even planning on hot dogs and chips for a welcome change of menu soon. Home-made salmon patties/burgers were quite a treat the other day when we used up the last of 4 cases of fillets we were given several months ago. The locals frequently enjoy them with hot sauce as a preference. Savory pancakes made of left-over mashed potatoes are becoming well accepted as are pancakes and syrup for a ''breakfast for lunch'' meal. 

I miss y'all but do so enjoy reading the daily posts. Wish I could participate more often but just not possible, especially now that we are preparing for the Easter cantanta at church with weekly rehearsals.

Sending best wishes for events to be celebrated as well as for health and family issues. Welcome to all the newcomers. I hope you find as much support and enjoyment here as the rest of us do.

Rich blessings on you all from His bounty.

Ohio Joy

:sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Deuce was sprawled out in the floor by my chair.
> Snoozing away.
> 
> Here is the blanket so far. Easy pattern. Looking forward to the finished project.
> ...


Pretty blanket, Mel.

Gage has the same symptoms that Lili had last week - fever, red throat, are his lymph nodes swollen? I took her to the doctor on Fri and she has strep throat. I'm no doctor, but it might be a possibility. I hope he feels better soon.

I think I finally caught up, I got really behind last week and couldn't seem to keep up! 
Hugs to all!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


Beautiful work!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd best take a moment to let you all know that I'm still among the living.
> 
> Kehinkle came to visit Elm on Friday and then came home for a supper meal of ''must goes''. You know, ''This must go and that must go'' stuff in the fridge. Kathy came earlier than expected but just in time to help us go from raw chicken leg quarters and torn-up bread pieces, chopped and not-yet-chopped raw vegetables, canned cream of mushroom soups which we managed to turn into poached chicken to top home-made dressing/stuffing followed by gravy on top. In just two hours time!!!! We served slices of canned cranberry sauce with desserts and hot and cold drinks (coffee and Koolade). We had made so much food that many folks had seconds or maybe thirds. We put so many vegetable into the dressing that it wasn't really necessary to add a separate veg into the meal. No one noticed but me, I suspect. It was a cold day and some of our people live ''rough''--they sleep under bridges or in tents in the woods around town. It takes a lot of calories to keep warm under those conditions.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear from you! it sounds like many good things are happening at Elm!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwwww.....the pups looks so comfy; and I assume that is David and he looks pretty comfy too. David just love your Homer Simpson slippers! LOL


LOL! That's how the 3 of them lounge on the loveseat most times, right now he has a cat on his chest, but Gizmo is so funny, he goes from the floor to the middle of David in one leap, so much for short legs. lol
He alternates Homer with his Polar Bear ones. lol Gizmo used to suck on Homers nose when he was a baby, closest thing to a teat I guess, after all, he was only 3 weeks old when we brought him home. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I hope Christopher get a permanent job soon & gets his liscence & insurance sorted out. Hard to find much of a job with no liscence. Although it will soon be warm enough to bike I suppose.????
> Melody, I see Gage's temp is better but still up, maybe need a trip to the doctor?
> I spent a lot of today quilting, I'm about 3/4 done. I'm so impressed with the backing fabric I got so inexpensivly, I was afraid it might stretch but it's not & it's even wider than I thought, about 64 inches. Unfortunately the top is 68 inches so I had to piece it????
> Leftover lasagna for supper, that's in the oven & garlic toast ready to go in.


Oh he's been riding his bike a lot anyway, if it's a nice day he tends to ride his bmx bike that he built himself several years ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


Those are all great! Love the quilt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Deuce was sprawled out in the floor by my chair.
> Snoozing away.
> 
> Here is the blanket so far. Easy pattern. Looking forward to the finished project.
> ...


Deuce looks so content. 
The blanket is looking great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kaye Jo... Let David know that we are expecting a snow storm through Tuesday morning. More accumulation for I 94 and South of it.


Thank you, I told him, he's heading that way in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd best take a moment to let you all know that I'm still among the living.
> 
> Kehinkle came to visit Elm on Friday and then came home for a supper meal of ''must goes''. You know, ''This must go and that must go'' stuff in the fridge. Kathy came earlier than expected but just in time to help us go from raw chicken leg quarters and torn-up bread pieces, chopped and not-yet-chopped raw vegetables, canned cream of mushroom soups which we managed to turn into poached chicken to top home-made dressing/stuffing followed by gravy on top. In just two hours time!!!! We served slices of canned cranberry sauce with desserts and hot and cold drinks (coffee and Koolade). We had made so much food that many folks had seconds or maybe thirds. We put so many vegetable into the dressing that it wasn't really necessary to add a separate veg into the meal. No one noticed but me, I suspect. It was a cold day and some of our people live ''rough''--they sleep under bridges or in tents in the woods around town. It takes a lot of calories to keep warm under those conditions.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you all had a great day with great food. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up again, so back to knitting, we'll go to bed early tonight since it was 1 am before we got there this morning. David heads to Michigan in the morning so has to be up early, so I'll try to get to sleep at a decent time. 
Have a good night all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


Your quilt is gorgeous. I love the slippers and sweater too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Deuce was sprawled out in the floor by my chair.
> Snoozing away.
> 
> Here is the blanket so far. Easy pattern. Looking forward to the finished project.
> ...


Deuce looks quite comfy. Nice start to the blanket. If he's not feeling better tomorrow, it would be a good idea to call the dr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Deuce was sprawled out in the floor by my chair.
> Snoozing away.
> 
> Here is the blanket so far. Easy pattern. Looking forward to the finished project.
> ...


The blanket is really pretty.

Sounds wise to bring the doctor into the picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Danged if I know. I can't think of one more place to look. :sm19:


Oh dear!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Does anyone else have trouble adjusting to the time change? I find myself feeling disoriented as to time for a few days after!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had pm'd evelyn (ejs) as she hadn't been on for a while. this was her answer.

"I had caught that cold that was going around and as soon as it started clearing up my allergies kicked in. Then last week I had a sudden intense pain shoot from my right thumb to about mid bicep that had me unable to move my arm much. I did see the doctor for that and they are not sure if it is muscle spasm or pinched nerve. Got a steroid shot and some muscle relaxers and it is starting to feel better. 
I am also dealing with a slow computer and get frustrated with it.
I will try to check in soon at ktp."

i think she could use a few prayers in her behalf if you have a moment. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Does anyone else have trouble adjusting to the time change? I find myself feeling disoriented as to time for a few days after!


Takes me around two weeks usually- but here in NZ it won't be till nearly Easter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had pm'd evelyn (ejs) as she hadn't been on for a while. this was her answer.
> 
> "I had caught that cold that was going around and as soon as it started clearing up my allergies kicked in. Then last week I had a sudden intense pain shoot from my right thumb to about mid bicep that had me unable to move my arm much. I did see the doctor for that and they are not sure if it is muscle spasm or pinched nerve. Got a steroid shot and some muscle relaxers and it is starting to feel better.
> I am also dealing with a slow computer and get frustrated with it.
> ...


Prayers for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Does anyone else have trouble adjusting to the time change? I find myself feeling disoriented as to time for a few days after!


I'm so glad we stay the same all year round


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I'm glad you & Kathy had a good visit. I can't believe how much you get done, I I think you are superwoman ???? I'm glad to hear things are going well at Elm.
Sam, thanks for the update on Evelyn. I hope things are going better for her soon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hugs and good thoughts for Evelyn. 

Just skimmed--will write more tomorrow. I hate the time change, too. It throws me out of whack for a while. There's talk that we're doing away with it in the state but talk is cheap. We'll see. 

Finished a quilt! Woohoo! I'll post a pic tomorrow also. Off to try and get some sleep now. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


The moccasins are lovely Bonnie your aunt is going to love them, they look so warm and comfortable .
The quilt and shams are gorgeous love the pattern .
Little cardigan is lovely too is it for anyone special?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd best take a moment to let you all know that I'm still among the living.
> 
> Kehinkle came to visit Elm on Friday and then came home for a supper meal of ''must goes''. You know, ''This must go and that must go'' stuff in the fridge. Kathy came earlier than expected but just in time to help us go from raw chicken leg quarters and torn-up bread pieces, chopped and not-yet-chopped raw vegetables, canned cream of mushroom soups which we managed to turn into poached chicken to top home-made dressing/stuffing followed by gravy on top. In just two hours time!!!! We served slices of canned cranberry sauce with desserts and hot and cold drinks (coffee and Koolade). We had made so much food that many folks had seconds or maybe thirds. We put so many vegetable into the dressing that it wasn't really necessary to add a separate veg into the meal. No one noticed but me, I suspect. It was a cold day and some of our people live ''rough''--they sleep under bridges or in tents in the woods around town. It takes a lot of calories to keep warm under those conditions.
> 
> ...


Hello Joy
Lovely that you had a visit from Kathy sounds like you are busy busy busy , 
Hope the weather warms up soon , feel so sorry for homeless people they seem to be the ones that society have forgotten about ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Takes me around two weeks usually- but here in NZ it won't be till nearly Easter.


Last week end in March here


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I hope you are enjoying warm weather, Sugar (or maybe it is always warm in Victoria?). The 19° f or -7 c we have does not feel like spring to me!
> Have a good evening!


Oh no definitely not always warm. This is an unusual warm spell at the moment. Mind you we dont even get at as low as -7 at night in the Winter! Keep warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

So the update at this stage anyway is that DD will move over to BF's place by the end of the month and we will see how it all works out. It seems there has been some improvement with him and Serena... the rest we will see with time. I will just go with the flow as things seem to always change around here. LOL

I had Serena for couple of hours today and a friend came with her GD who is 7. They had a good play. :sm11: 

And this morning I went with another friend to visit her DD and new baby who is 2 weeks old now. He was 3 weeks early and now weighs 5lb 4oz. So cute but sooo little still.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least there has been some sort of communication! Bronwen was quite chatty when I rang tonight, and posted some photos on our locked FB page. Yes not long to Easter now.


I am so glad you are at least seeing photos and having a few chats with Bronwen and GD's. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Last week end in March here


I just checked, I was wrong, it is to be the 2nd of April.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are at least seeing photos and having a few chats with Bronwen and GD's. :sm24:


It is better than nothing, that is for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love the "dog bed".
> Mel, so glad Gage feeling better.


Ditto to both! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The fallout over the floods over the last few days, is big news at the moment. The city has grown just too big, and the storm water system is seriously out-dated. No-one wants to pick up a tab for millions, so the blame game starts. Some of the sink holes that have formed are quite substantial.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> So the update at this stage anyway is that DD will move over to BF's place by the end of the month and we will see how it all works out. It seems there has been some improvement with him and Serena... the rest we will see with time. I will just go with the flow as things seem to always change around here. LOL
> 
> I had Serena for couple of hours today and a friend came with her GD who is 7. They had a good play. :sm11:
> 
> And this morning I went with another friend to visit her DD and new baby who is 2 weeks old now. He was 3 weeks early and now weighs 5lb 4oz. So cute but sooo little still.


It sounds like they are trying which is the best they can do , 
Go with the flow is all you can do and hope for the best .I have a friend who I only keep in touch with via FB she was always very outspoken and opinionated She now has a new grandson who she obviously adores but has voiced her opinions one to many times to son and DIL to the point they have told her they don't want to see or speak to her again , I feel sorry for her and told her to apologise before it is to late but no she is on her high horse


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat_Society



Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad! But I don't understand 'red hat society'?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can almost hear them snort matthew - excellent job. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spell check and typos are the glue that keeps us together. you are not the first and definitely not the last. don't worry about it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Cute bunch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's kind of a strange contraption to tie flies on - the three flies look well done david - good for you. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I've been knitting the evening away and David has been tying flies this evening, he didn't start until about 10pm but he managed to get 3 tied. I'll post pics of his from the phone in a bit, I can't post pics of mine until after the challenge is over April 31st.
> 
> I think it's time for bed, so good night y'all, sweet dreams.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


Wow wow! They are all fantastic. You are very talented Bonnie! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It sounds like they are trying which is the best they can do ,
> Go with the flow is all you can do and hope for the best .I have a friend who I only keep in touch with via FB she was always very outspoken and opinionated She now has a new grandson who she obviously adores but has voiced her opinions one to many times to son and DIL to the point they have told her they don't want to see or speak to her again , I feel sorry for her and told her to apologise before it is to late but no she is on her high horse


Oh dear that is sad for them all. Being stubborn like that wont help anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm finally feeling sleepy. hea abit of a panic attack when i first went to bed which of course meant no sleep. one load of wash done also. see you sometime tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> So glad to hear from you! it sounds like many good things are happening at Elm!


From me too! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i had pm'd evelyn (ejs) as she hadn't been on for a while. this was her answer.
> 
> "I had caught that cold that was going around and as soon as it started clearing up my allergies kicked in. Then last week I had a sudden intense pain shoot from my right thumb to about mid bicep that had me unable to move my arm much. I did see the doctor for that and they are not sure if it is muscle spasm or pinched nerve. Got a steroid shot and some muscle relaxers and it is starting to feel better.
> I am also dealing with a slow computer and get frustrated with it.
> ...


Thanks for the update Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Lol, Gizmo.
> Here they are right now, talk about a dog bed. Lolol


That is such a cute picture, KayeJo!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just checked, I was wrong, it is to be the 2nd of April.


That is the same as here....re changing clocks back.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful work Bonnie. The moccasins and sweater are really neat.
Gagesmom, I am worried that your boy has a strep throat. The problem with this is that the strep bacteria, without treatment, can cause severe and lasting heart damage. I think a trip to the doctor for a strep test and total diagnosis is what is really a good choice. Sadly, if it is strep, it won't get better without antibiotics. In the olden days, it killed lots of children. Not to scare you, but as others have said, he needs to go to the doc for a definitive diagnosis in my opinion. Take care.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Took Gages temperature about an hour ago was
> 100.1F. He has been more chipper today. Hope things are improving. ????
> 
> He asked me to play Jenga. Was a lot of fun.☺


I am glad Gage is feeling better! Jenga is so fun. I recently went to a wedding reception where they had a giant jenga...big blocks about 9 inches long, stacked higher than me! It was very fun.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think *Pacer* is capable of knitting those dish cloths when she sleeps! The are great Mary!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


Bonnie your mocs are amazing! Right down to the beading on the top. No wonder your aunt wanted a pair! How did you learn to make them? And the baby sweater is lovely and your quilt is stunning! I love quilt designs on a dark background...really makes the colors and designs pop! Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd best take a moment to let you all know that I'm still among the living.
> 
> Kehinkle came to visit Elm on Friday and then came home for a supper meal of ''must goes''. You know, ''This must go and that must go'' stuff in the fridge. Kathy came earlier than expected but just in time to help us go from raw chicken leg quarters and torn-up bread pieces, chopped and not-yet-chopped raw vegetables, canned cream of mushroom soups which we managed to turn into poached chicken to top home-made dressing/stuffing followed by gravy on top. In just two hours time!!!! We served slices of canned cranberry sauce with desserts and hot and cold drinks (coffee and Koolade). We had made so much food that many folks had seconds or maybe thirds. We put so many vegetable into the dressing that it wasn't really necessary to add a separate veg into the meal. No one noticed but me, I suspect. It was a cold day and some of our people live ''rough''--they sleep under bridges or in tents in the woods around town. It takes a lot of calories to keep warm under those conditions.
> 
> ...


You do an amazing job in that kitchen! Wonderful that Kathy could visit.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marikayknits said:


> Does anyone else have trouble adjusting to the time change? I find myself feeling disoriented as to time for a few days after!


What I want to know is....how do my pets know it is chow time...even with a time change?? They magically appear right on time!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i had pm'd evelyn (ejs) as she hadn't been on for a while. this was her answer.
> 
> "I had caught that cold that was going around and as soon as it started clearing up my allergies kicked in. Then last week I had a sudden intense pain shoot from my right thumb to about mid bicep that had me unable to move my arm much. I did see the doctor for that and they are not sure if it is muscle spasm or pinched nerve. Got a steroid shot and some muscle relaxers and it is starting to feel better.
> I am also dealing with a slow computer and get frustrated with it.
> ...


Thank you for the update, Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are at least seeing photos and having a few chats with Bronwen and GD's. :sm24:


Agreed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

1 year and 2 days after moving in we are in a bedroom! And all my yarn (well I think all) is now in one place. Spent all day getting it into place- had no choice as it was all in the are Elizabeth will be tomorrow. 
So I am around- planning on reading without commenting for the next few days- Wednesday I need to actually put my clothes into the bedroom wardrobe. But yarn needed to take priority (and no not becuase it was yarn but because of Elizabeth).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

1 year and 2 days after moving in we are in a bedroom! And all my yarn (well I think all) is now in one place. Spent all day getting it into place- had no choice as it was all in the are Elizabeth will be tomorrow. 
So I am around- planning on reading without commenting for the next few days- Wednesday I need to actually put my clothes into the bedroom wardrobe. But yarn needed to take priority (and no not becuase it was yarn but because of Elizabeth).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You had a productive shopping day. :sm24:
> It's amazing how things just disappear, I was looking for something that I know I have, the other day, can't find it anywhere, it's like it just poof and disappeared into thin air.


I can't find the 3rd Kniteratti square or something I was knitting Elizabeth. Wondering if I left them at my bothers as I'm sure I would have found them today if they were here (what a terrible start to not commenting!). It's nearly 10pm so will head to bed soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It sounds like they are trying which is the best they can do ,
> Go with the flow is all you can do and hope for the best .I have a friend who I only keep in touch with via FB she was always very outspoken and opinionated She now has a new grandson who she obviously adores but has voiced her opinions one to many times to son and DIL to the point they have told her they don't want to see or speak to her again , I feel sorry for her and told her to apologise before it is to late but no she is on her high horse


It's sad to see families fractured.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> 1 year and 2 days after moving in we are in a bedroom! And all my yarn (well I think all) is now in one place. Spent all day getting it into place- had no choice as it was all in the are Elizabeth will be tomorrow.
> So I am around- planning on reading without commenting for the next few days- Wednesday I need to actually put my clothes into the bedroom wardrobe. But yarn needed to take priority (and no not becuase it was yarn but because of Elizabeth).


That's great progress. DD us now all set up to have downstairs as main living quarters; work hopefully to begin on Thursday. One box of dishes has already become a casualty. The neighbors came ib to move her TV downstairs and knocked over the box she was using as a cabinet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


Is it only in combination with this drug that they cause a rapid heartbeat? Check that up because it may be that you should be avoiding them already.
All drugs have some side effects- but not everyone gets the side effects. So you may not get the side effects and unfortunately they can't beforehand who will get them. The likelihood may be very remote that you will get them.
If you get kidney issues do they stop once you stop the medication? If so and they continue to monitor your kidney function early changes should be picked up.
As to $700 a month is that what you will have to pay yourself? I can't imagine paying that much for a medication.
You do have the right to refuse to take any medication- but try to find out why the doctor wants you to try it. His knowledge is much greater than yours on the drugs and what they do but that doesn't mean he will always make the right decisions for you. You could also talk to your pharmacist about the drug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie; love the moccasins and quilt set. 

Sorlenna: Your quilt looks wonderful; I agree, your feeling of accomplishment should be great.

Kathy & Joy: You both inspire me of how much you get done.

Mary; the washcloths are wonderful and so many free patterns to choose. Matthew's drawing is coming to life.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> OH, I feel for you. Become a princess and let others do for you. (I am so left-handed, I only turn right. That would be a 6 week liquid diet for me for sure!)


Lol, I like that saying, night have to use it. I am a very stubborn left hander, drive people at work now because I will move the mouse to the left side of the computer, move the pill crusher to the left side of the med cart, etc....


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> How wonderful for him to take time off to care for you. Lots of stews in the future- easy to get on a spoon and get up to your mouth. Thick soups.
> Seen since that DH even knows how to care for you


Mmmmm, I love stew, lol!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It sounds like they are trying which is the best they can do ,
> Go with the flow is all you can do and hope for the best .I have a friend who I only keep in touch with via FB she was always very outspoken and opinionated She now has a new grandson who she obviously adores but has voiced her opinions one to many times to son and DIL to the point they have told her they don't want to see or speak to her again , I feel sorry for her and told her to apologise before it is to late but no she is on her high horse


That is such a shame. She'll come to regret it down the road.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my cardy can't get a good picture of it I really need to find my camera instead of relying on gadgets
> The bottom of it is heart shapes some upside down not the purple mess that shows up in the picture


That is adorable!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm finally feeling sleepy. hea abit of a panic attack when i first went to bed which of course meant no sleep. one load of wash done also. see you sometime tomorrow. --- sam


Was there something that brought on the panic attack? Take it easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great progress. DD us now all set up to have downstairs as main living quarters; work hopefully to begin on Thursday. One box of dishes has already become a casualty. The neighbors came ib to move her TV downstairs and knocked over the box she was using as a cabinet.


That's too bad about the dishes.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bubba Love said:


> Sonja the purple sweater is beautiful ! Love how you placed the hearts and your bottom hearts ,I can see them.
> Nikki I will be praying for you guidance for the surgeons hand and a quick healing.
> Sorlenna praying for you to help you through this trying time.
> Well I wonder if I can keep up this week did finally last only to see a new party was started.
> ...


Good luck on the challenge


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

machriste said:


> Hi all, about to leave for the airport to visit friends in SC. It's Spring Break here at the U! Yea!!!
> 
> Nikki, one week after my total shoulder Jack and I were invited to a dinner party--they served Cornish game hens! Jack had to cut my food. He also washed my hair for me that first week. I loved that wonderful man. I miss him every day.


He sounds like he was a wonderful husband, you were very blessed.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Getting ready to leave in a few minutes to head to the surgery center. It's been snowing here, so hubby is out clearing the drive way. 
It's kinda funny, I normally don't eat first thing in the morning because I am normally not hungry, but now that I can't have anything to drink or eat, I'm starving and parched.
Will try to check in after.
Taking a deep breath and putting it all in God's hands now, so no worries.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to leave in a few minutes to head to the surgery center. It's been snowing here, so hubby is out clearing the drive way.
> It's kinda funny, I normally don't eat first thing in the morning because I am normally not hungry, but now that I can't have anything to drink or eat, I'm starving and parched.
> Will try to check in after.
> Taking a deep breath and putting it all in God's hands now, so no worries.


Nikki we are all there with you in spirit holding your hand and ready to hug you. You will be in my thoughts today and prayers going up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. I've been missing in action. We had a lot of damage done in this area. The surrounding areas weren't hit as badly but we seem to get higher wind gusts because of where we are located from the lake. Fortunately none of our trees blew over and that might be because we get them fertilized, so perhaps root systems are deeper and they are healthier but one owned by the city just the other side of our fence did. Stop lights and all street lighting were out and we lost power. Over 170,000 people lost power. Thankfully, we have our generator and invited our son and family over along with his MIL. We had so much fun. There were 10 people in our home and DGD brought a girlfriend with her. The house was full of laughter and DH and DS had lots of fun late night talks after the rest of us were in bed. Wonderfully, trucks from out of state came in and helped to restore power. Yesterday, DS got power back and they were able to go home but I did miss them, however the house was soon full with the sound of music as DH had 2 students over and soon there was a drummer with his drum set taking up space and the bassist and DH. They played and visited and later enjoyed pizza together, along with a bottle of wine one of the students brought with them. They were here for almost 7 hrs., and then son stopped over again to pick up the rest of their belongings and stayed to visit for a while. I finally got out to do some grocery shopping and it took forever to get there, not just because of the stop lights but also a lot of roads were still shut down with electrical wires and trees across them. I couldn't believe the size of the trees that were blown over or broken. We lost so many in the ice storm of '91 and I guess as many again with these winds. Strange, but it seems more damage was done to the trees from this storm than when the hurricane went through here. 

I'm trying to round up all my yarn and knitting along with knitting magazines and books and get it all into one room. Still have to get the bed out of there as I want to have a craft room. Funny though as I haven't had to use all the guest bedrooms for so long that I decided to create a craft room and then this happened where I took as many people in as I could and we even invited more but they were ok. I figure being warm is better than freezing even if it is on a couch. Now, I see that in an emergency we still need that extra bedroom, but I think I am still going to go for a craft room, even if it means the young ones are in sleeping bags. For them that's more fun than a bed anyway.

During all of this DH had a concert that involved students from the school symphony orchestra playing with his band, but what a time getting there as stoplights at a few intersections still weren't working. There were 2 different harpists and I must say that the Classical Department is now sending their top students to participate. I really enjoyed seeing the violinists that got into the rhythm of the jazz music and had big smiles on their faces playing the music. I wasn't going to go but then decided to attend and I'm so glad I did as it turns out DH had arranged some of the pieces and had some of his compositions on the concert, but it really showcased 3 of his students compositions and arrangements. The guest artist played beautifully and I know it meant a lot to DH that I went. He is so humble & caring that if I hadn't gone it would have been fine. The family all had settled in by then and they were glad they didn't interfere with my going.

Now the house seems so empty. I did great about trying to not interfere and let them have some control over their situation and arrange their own sleeping arrangements, etc. I caught myself saying, no I didn't need help, but realized that wasn't nice for them so I let DIL's mother help me when she offered. I know it made her feel better and we had fun. I'm not one for needing help in the kitchen as I find you turn around and bump into each other and sometimes I don't even know what I'm doing till I do it, but I really made an effort to find things for her to do and I could feel our relationship developing to a new level. I know they were glad to be going home but they sure let me know they had been rescued into the lap of luxury. It was one of those times that brings families closer together, but I can't get over how everyone sits around with their little iPads and phones too. Think maybe DIL was grading papers and DS was preparing for teaching Sunday School. DIL is also a Deacon at the church and DGS#1 was going to be helping with Communion. The DGC were singing songs from Godspell for the church service and they were all done up in clothes with big flowers and other things for that time. DGS#1 also had an audition for a musical yesterday and rehearsed it with DH. Funny, he didn't want us to hear but there was no way we couldn't as the house is pretty open.

Well, dear friends, I've finished my cuppa' and I need to get reading on here. Thank you so much for the summaries, links, photo pages, etc. Sam, thank you for the recipes. Glad you and family are ok. I'm hoping Bonnie survived this as she always gets things worse up where she is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to leave in a few minutes to head to the surgery center. It's been snowing here, so hubby is out clearing the drive way.
> It's kinda funny, I normally don't eat first thing in the morning because I am normally not hungry, but now that I can't have anything to drink or eat, I'm starving and parched.
> Will try to check in after.
> Taking a deep breath and putting it all in God's hands now, so no worries.


Thinking of you dear and praying for a successful outcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning, got a great nights sleep last night so I feel half way alive. David left about half an hour ago to head to Michigan, I don't have anywhere to be until 6pm, so I'll get the kitchen spit shined and do the floors again, and I guess I'll get the bedding washed and let it hang on the line so it smells good. 
Marla and I signed up for a yoga class at the gym, 3 nights a week, Mon, Wed& Fri, should be fun, and hopefully I'll get a little better at it than I am now. 

It's good to hear from Evelyn, I hope that the arm is back to normal soon. 
Margaret, I hope that you find your missing knitting, hopefully it shows up soon. Great that you are in a bedroom and the yarn is all in one place, or close to one place anyway, once you find the missing ones. 
Nikki, wishing you a quick and successful surgery and recovery. 
Jeanette, too bad that a box of dishes have hit the floor, hopefully that will be the only casualty of the whole renovation project and hopefully it will all go quickly and smoothly. 
I am sure there was something else that I was going to respond to but for the life of me can remember. Oh well, I think it's time for some breakfast and a second cup o coffee, then start on my day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The quilt and shams are gorgeous. I love how black makes the colors just pop. Your moccasins are unbelievable. Wish I could sit with you and learn! All your work is beautiful. Also really like the knitted dress (or is it a cardigan); somewhere there is a lucky little girl.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, so sorry Gage has been sick. Hoping he is better by the time I am writing this!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like the way the blanket is looking. Are you designing it yourself or is it a pattern? Like the ridges.


gagesmom said:


> Deuce was sprawled out in the floor by my chair.
> Snoozing away.
> 
> Here is the blanket so far. Easy pattern. Looking forward to the finished project.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is such a shame. She'll come to regret it down the road.


I think they will all come to regret it as , as she has a serious illness and not doing to good just now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat_Society


Thanks Sam!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:05 am and I am caught up.

Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different. 
He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him. 
So I think I need to do my best to not worry about it. Hope that my heart stops aching soon for what we had once and what I had and what I hope (d) we might have again. I am trying my best not to worry about it. I will do my best to think less about him and more about me. It is not worth it. Love him with all of my heart I might but that is not returned so I have to deal with that and move on. Sorry for the babble fest but this was late last night and I couldn't sleep to well. Don't know that I want to bring it up with my friends. I just needed to get it out.

Mind you I guess you could say I asked some questions that lead to this conversation. He didn't phone me about any of this. He wanted to see if Gage wanted to visit and sleep over tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That is adorable!!!


Thank you Nikki and good luck for today????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The quilt and shams are gorgeous. I love how black makes the colors just pop. Your moccasins are unbelievable. Wish I could sit with you and learn!  All your work is beautiful. Also really like the knitted dress; somewhere there is a lucky little girl.


Gwen, if you ever get to have lessons from Bonnie, I'm going too, PLEASE:sm02: . They truly are amazing, unbelievable, and I would love to learn. Perhaps a dream like getting to walk on the beach with Julie, but still a dream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is the same as here....re changing clocks back.


Will it be the same for Margaret?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:05 am and I am caught up.
> 
> Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different.
> He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him.
> ...


Just reading this I can sense the deep heartbreak Mel. Words you never wanted to hear. When you feel up to it, please have some time with your friends where you have found yourself having a good time. I hope you have a friend who has been through hard times and can help make you feel stronger. Big Hugs honey and we are always here for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for checking Sam. Will certainly lift Evelyn in prayer.


thewren said:


> i had pm'd evelyn (ejs) as she hadn't been on for a while. this was her answer.
> 
> "I had caught that cold that was going around and as soon as it started clearing up my allergies kicked in. Then last week I had a sudden intense pain shoot from my right thumb to about mid bicep that had me unable to move my arm much. I did see the doctor for that and they are not sure if it is muscle spasm or pinched nerve. Got a steroid shot and some muscle relaxers and it is starting to feel better.
> I am also dealing with a slow computer and get frustrated with it.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think they will all come to regret it as , as she has a serious illness and not doing to good just now


So sad to hear. Sometimes we can't undo what is done when someone has passed on and it sounds like there is a possibility for that here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto with a capital D!


sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are at least seeing photos and having a few chats with Bronwen and GD's. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for checking Sam. Will certainly lift Evelyn in prayer.


Thank you Sam and thanks for using quote reply Gwen so I could see this. I PM'd her to let her know I was thinking of her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:05 am and I am caught up.
> 
> Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different.
> He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him.
> ...


Prayers for you in particular, Mel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The fallout over the floods over the last few days, is big news at the moment. The city has grown just too big, and the storm water system is seriously out-dated. No-one wants to pick up a tab for millions, so the blame game starts. Some of the sink holes that have formed are quite substantial.


Sounds like many parts of the world are going through big weather related problems. Oh my, sink holes can be so dangerous, especially at night when they aren't seen. Hoping the blame games stop so repairs can start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like many parts of the world are going through big weather related problems. Oh my, sink holes can be so dangerous, especially at night when they aren't seen. Hoping the blame games stop so repairs can start.


Too soon to tell, yet, Daralene! it will be possibly in the news today- but it is too early for that at the moment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...so do mine! Before the time change they would let me sleep until 8/8:30. Thank goodness since the change they don't come in until 9/9:30. I hate DST. Just makes no sense and only messes with my sleep schedule. (like I have a sleep schedule....hehehe...snort!)


oneapril said:


> What I want to know is....how do my pets know it is chow time...even with a time change?? They magically appear right on time!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat_Society


Thanks for the link Sam. I've seen the ladies out with the red hats but never knew how it developed. Just looks like they mostly have a good time and nothing wrong with that. Reminds me of when I said that when I got old, which I am now, I wanted a red sports car. Now that I'm older I have no desire for it as I think about fitting the grandchildren and others in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray for finally getting into the bedroom and for getting the yarn in place!


darowil said:


> 1 year and 2 days after moving in we are in a bedroom! And all my yarn (well I think all) is now in one place. Spent all day getting it into place- had no choice as it was all in the are Elizabeth will be tomorrow.
> So I am around- planning on reading without commenting for the next few days- Wednesday I need to actually put my clothes into the bedroom wardrobe. But yarn needed to take priority (and no not becuase it was yarn but because of Elizabeth).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Too soon to tell, yet, Daralene! it will be possibly in the news today- but it is too early for that at the moment.


Too bad they are blaming each other and not just all coming together and all contribute to helping get things safe again. Guess that is the human condition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear, hope they weren't "special" dishes. How long do they think the construction will take? Hope you will be able to show us pictures at least when finished.

Thinking about the KAP...do you have an idea of how many will be attending yet? I'm assuming the registration form hasn't gone out yet since I haven't gotten one. Have come up with a couple of ideas for the auction; will see how much I get done.


RookieRetiree said:


> That's great progress. DD us now all set up to have downstairs as main living quarters; work hopefully to begin on Thursday. One box of dishes has already become a casualty. The neighbors came ib to move her TV downstairs and knocked over the box she was using as a cabinet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lifting you in prayer Nikki. Know you will do well.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to leave in a few minutes to head to the surgery center. It's been snowing here, so hubby is out clearing the drive way.
> It's kinda funny, I normally don't eat first thing in the morning because I am normally not hungry, but now that I can't have anything to drink or eat, I'm starving and parched.
> Will try to check in after.
> Taking a deep breath and putting it all in God's hands now, so no worries.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, regarding the avocado lime pops. I've done coconut milk ones and they were wonderful. I've also made avocado based chocolate mousse and it was totally fabulous!!!! I think you would really enjoy those popsicles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody are you going to be able to take Gage to the doctor today?


gagesmom said:


> Nikki we are all there with you in spirit holding your hand and ready to hug you. You will be in my thoughts today and prayers going up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He seems fine today. No headache no fever and no sore throat. ☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen it is the new pattern from Marianna Mel. 
Gentle breeze baby blanket. ☺


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> 1 year and 2 days after moving in we are in a bedroom! And all my yarn (well I think all) is now in one place. Spent all day getting it into place- had no choice as it was all in the are Elizabeth will be tomorrow.
> So I am around- planning on reading without commenting for the next few days- Wednesday I need to actually put my clothes into the bedroom wardrobe. But yarn needed to take priority (and no not becuase it was yarn but because of Elizabeth).


So happy for you. It has been a long time coming and it must be so wonderful. YAY A whole lot of work but so worth it. Of course the yarn took priority because of Elizabeth! She comes first. :sm17:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have seen how folks in the midwest and northeast are really in for more heavy snow and cold this week. Hope you all will stay safe and warm. We've had colder temps and Tues. & Wed. DH will have to cover the lettuce & cabbage since it is suppose to drop to the upper 20s (a warm spell for you folks I imagine...LOL) Praying that Kaye Jo's David and Kathy will be safe in their traveling, too.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action. We had a lot of damage done in this area. The surrounding areas weren't hit as badly but we seem to get higher wind gusts because of where we are located from the lake. Fortunately none of our trees blew over and that might be because we get them fertilized, so perhaps root systems are deeper and they are healthier but one owned by the city just the other side of our fence did. Stop lights and all street lighting were out and we lost power. Over 170,000 people lost power. Thankfully, we have our generator and invited our son and family over along with his MIL. We had so much fun. There were 10 people in our home and DGD brought a girlfriend with her. The house was full of laughter and DH and DS had lots of fun late night talks after the rest of us were in bed. Wonderfully, trucks from out of state came in and helped to restore power. Yesterday, DS got power back and they were able to go home but I did miss them, however the house was soon full with the sound of music as DH had 2 students over and soon there was a drummer with his drum set taking up space and the bassist and DH. They played and visited and later enjoyed pizza together, along with a bottle of wine one of the students brought with them. They were here for almost 7 hrs., and then son stopped over again to pick up the rest of their belongings and stayed to visit for a while. I finally got out to do some grocery shopping and it took forever to get there, not just because of the stop lights but also a lot of roads were still shut down with electrical wires and trees across them. I couldn't believe the size of the trees that were blown over or broken. We lost so many in the ice storm of '91 and I guess as many again with these winds. Strange, but it seems more damage was done to the trees from this storm than when the hurricane went through here.
> 
> I'm trying to round up all my yarn and knitting along with knitting magazines and books and get it all into one room. Still have to get the bed out of there as I want to have a craft room. Funny though as I haven't had to use all the guest bedrooms for so long that I decided to create a craft room and then this happened where I took as many people in as I could and we even invited more but they were ok. I figure being warm is better than freezing even if it is on a couch. Now, I see that in an emergency we still need that extra bedroom, but I think I am still going to go for a craft room, even if it means the young ones are in sleeping bags. For them that's more fun than a bed anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too bad they are blaming each other and not just all coming together and all contribute to helping get things safe again. Guess that is the human condition.


I felt it was Politicians scoring points against each other.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


The moccasins are a work of art that is truly useable. I know they will be treasured. Beautiful job.
Wow, you sure are keeping busy. That dear little sweater and that amazing quilt and shams. Just gorgeous and striking with the black background.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action. We had a lot of damage done in this area. The surrounding areas weren't hit as badly but we seem to get higher wind gusts because of where we are located from the lake. Fortunately none of our trees blew over and that might be because we get them fertilized, so perhaps root systems are deeper and they are healthier but one owned by the city just the other side of our fence did. Stop lights and all street lighting were out and we lost power. Over 170,000 people lost power. Thankfully, we have our generator and invited our son and family over along with his MIL. We had so much fun. There were 10 people in our home and DGD brought a girlfriend with her. The house was full of laughter and DH and DS had lots of fun late night talks after the rest of us were in bed. Wonderfully, trucks from out of state came in and helped to restore power. Yesterday, DS got power back and they were able to go home but I did miss them, however the house was soon full with the sound of music as DH had 2 students over and soon there was a drummer with his drum set taking up space and the bassist and DH. They played and visited and later enjoyed pizza together, along with a bottle of wine one of the students brought with them. They were here for almost 7 hrs., and then son stopped over again to pick up the rest of their belongings and stayed to visit for a while. I finally got out to do some grocery shopping and it took forever to get there, not just because of the stop lights but also a lot of roads were still shut down with electrical wires and trees across them. I couldn't believe the size of the trees that were blown over or broken. We lost so many in the ice storm of '91 and I guess as many again with these winds. Strange, but it seems more damage was done to the trees from this storm than when the hurricane went through here.
> 
> I'm trying to round up all my yarn and knitting along with knitting magazines and books and get it all into one room. Still have to get the bed out of there as I want to have a craft room. Funny though as I haven't had to use all the guest bedrooms for so long that I decided to create a craft room and then this happened where I took as many people in as I could and we even invited more but they were ok. I figure being warm is better than freezing even if it is on a couch. Now, I see that in an emergency we still need that extra bedroom, but I think I am still going to go for a craft room, even if it means the young ones are in sleeping bags. For them that's more fun than a bed anyway.
> 
> ...


It's wonderful that you were all able to be together through the outages and have a great time, I bet the grands had a blast sleeping over. 
Sleeping bags or a day bed with a trundle, I have a day bed but I want to get the trundle that goes with it, don't think I'd use it often but it'd be handy to have for times it is needed. 
It's sad to see so many big trees on the ground instead of growing in it. Glad you were able to get where you needed to go though. 
I bet the house feels pretty empty after all the activity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action. We had a lot of damage done in this area. The surrounding areas weren't hit as badly but we seem to get higher wind gusts because of where we are located from the lake. Fortunately none of our trees blew over and that might be because we get them fertilized, so perhaps root systems are deeper and they are healthier but one owned by the city just the other side of our fence did. Stop lights and all street lighting were out and we lost power. Over 170,000 people lost power. Thankfully, we have our generator and invited our son and family over along with his MIL. We had so much fun. There were 10 people in our home and DGD brought a girlfriend with her. The house was full of laughter and DH and DS had lots of fun late night talks after the rest of us were in bed. Wonderfully, trucks from out of state came in and helped to restore power. Yesterday, DS got power back and they were able to go home but I did miss them, however the house was soon full with the sound of music as DH had 2 students over and soon there was a drummer with his drum set taking up space and the bassist and DH. They played and visited and later enjoyed pizza together, along with a bottle of wine one of the students brought with them. They were here for almost 7 hrs., and then son stopped over again to pick up the rest of their belongings and stayed to visit for a while. I finally got out to do some grocery shopping and it took forever to get there, not just because of the stop lights but also a lot of roads were still shut down with electrical wires and trees across them. I couldn't believe the size of the trees that were blown over or broken. We lost so many in the ice storm of '91 and I guess as many again with these winds. Strange, but it seems more damage was done to the trees from this storm than when the hurricane went through here.
> 
> I'm trying to round up all my yarn and knitting along with knitting magazines and books and get it all into one room. Still have to get the bed out of there as I want to have a craft room. Funny though as I haven't had to use all the guest bedrooms for so long that I decided to create a craft room and then this happened where I took as many people in as I could and we even invited more but they were ok. I figure being warm is better than freezing even if it is on a couch. Now, I see that in an emergency we still need that extra bedroom, but I think I am still going to go for a craft room, even if it means the young ones are in sleeping bags. For them that's more fun than a bed anyway.
> 
> ...


Sounds like 
you all had a wonderful time , shame about all the trees but hopefully no loss of life


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know this hurts Melody but am glad it is now more open and apparent to you what you need to do. Him trying to "shield" you from his feelings (or lack of feelings) of how he felt about you guys as a couple may have been a gesture of not wantig to hurt you but in reality it just continued to give you false hope. It is a difficult road ahead for you but just as you stated, moving forward is what you must do thinking of Gage and yourself. Know we are here for you as a soft place to fall and to vent. You WILL move forward and you WILL have love and a good life. {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}


gagesmom said:


> 10:05 am and I am caught up.
> 
> Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different.
> He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, and we do need our dreams!


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, if you ever get to have lessons from Bonnie, I'm going too, PLEASE:sm02: . They truly are amazing, unbelievable, and I would love to learn. Perhaps a dream like getting to walk on the beach with Julie, but still a dream.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> 1 year and 2 days after moving in we are in a bedroom! And all my yarn (well I think all) is now in one place. Spent all day getting it into place- had no choice as it was all in the are Elizabeth will be tomorrow.
> So I am around- planning on reading without commenting for the next few days- Wednesday I need to actually put my clothes into the bedroom wardrobe. But yarn needed to take priority (and no not becuase it was yarn but because of Elizabeth).


So your days as a vagabond are coming to an end , is it lovely to finally see rooms getting finished , and is the end in sight ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they will all come to regret it as , as she has a serious illness and not doing to good just now


That is too bad and very sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Mel....I copied and saved it. I have friends expecting a little girl and will perhaps give it a try. Last night I was thinking how I wish it didn't cost so much to mail to the USA because I would place an order for some monster pants from you. Guess I'm going to have to try to make them myself! What do you make the eyes & teeth out of so it is washable?


gagesmom said:


> Gwen it is the new pattern from Marianna Mel.
> Gentle breeze baby blanket. ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check the digest and then knit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The moccasins are lovely Bonnie your aunt is going to love them, they look so warm and comfortable .
> The quilt and shams are gorgeous love the pattern .
> Little cardigan is lovely too is it for anyone special?


Sweater is just using up some yarn I found, a baby gift in reserve????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:05 am and I am caught up.
> 
> Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different.
> He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him.
> ...


I'm so sorry Mel, I know this has to be beyond hard for you. 
But it's all out there now, nothing else that you don't know about and you know exactly what Greg feels. 
Hugs Mel, there are no easy answers for you, but we can send you all the hugs we can.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The fallout over the floods over the last few days, is big news at the moment. The city has grown just too big, and the storm water system is seriously out-dated. No-one wants to pick up a tab for millions, so the blame game starts. Some of the sink holes that have formed are quite substantial.


That's scary, was anyone lost in the sink holes?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It sounds like they are trying which is the best they can do ,
> Go with the flow is all you can do and hope for the best .I have a friend who I only keep in touch with via FB she was always very outspoken and opinionated She now has a new grandson who she obviously adores but has voiced her opinions one to many times to son and DIL to the point they have told her they don't want to see or speak to her again , I feel sorry for her and told her to apologise before it is to late but no she is on her high horse


That's very sad, a person just has to learn to bite their tongue at times or there can be trouble. She really should apologize or she will miss out on her GKs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Bonnie your mocs are amazing! Right down to the beading on the top. No wonder your aunt wanted a pair! How did you learn to make them? And the baby sweater is lovely and your quilt is stunning! I love quilt designs on a dark background...really makes the colors and designs pop! Thanks for sharing your photos.


I took a class almost 40 years ago to learn to make mukluks & the moccasins are just mukluks without the top???? My SIL & I even taught a class one winter in town. I don't do a lot of them anymore maybe one or 2 pair a year for gifts


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mel, so difficult seeing and hearing what you don't want to sedans hear. You are in my thoughts and prayers. It is so food that you can vent to us. I just want you to know that this is a safe and supportive group of sisters. You are an amazingly strong woman and deserve s life which makes you happy. It is so hard to live with always having your expections unmet. Many hugs!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action. We had a lot of damage done in this area. The surrounding areas weren't hit as badly but we seem to get higher wind gusts because of where we are located from the lake. Fortunately none of our trees blew over and that might be because we get them fertilized, so perhaps root systems are deeper and they are healthier but one owned by the city just the other side of our fence did. Stop lights and all street lighting were out and we lost power. Over 170,000 people lost power. Thankfully, we have our generator and invited our son and family over along with his MIL. We had so much fun. There were 10 people in our home and DGD brought a girlfriend with her. The house was full of laughter and DH and DS had lots of fun late night talks after the rest of us were in bed. Wonderfully, trucks from out of state came in and helped to restore power. Yesterday, DS got power back and they were able to go home but I did miss them, however the house was soon full with the sound of music as DH had 2 students over and soon there was a drummer with his drum set taking up space and the bassist and DH. They played and visited and later enjoyed pizza together, along with a bottle of wine one of the students brought with them. They were here for almost 7 hrs., and then son stopped over again to pick up the rest of their belongings and stayed to visit for a while. I finally got out to do some grocery shopping and it took forever to get there, not just because of the stop lights but also a lot of roads were still shut down with electrical wires and trees across them. I couldn't believe the size of the trees that were blown over or broken. We lost so many in the ice storm of '91 and I guess as many again with these winds. Strange, but it seems more damage was done to the trees from this storm than when the hurricane went through here.
> 
> I'm trying to round up all my yarn and knitting along with knitting magazines and books and get it all into one room. Still have to get the bed out of there as I want to have a craft room. Funny though as I haven't had to use all the guest bedrooms for so long that I decided to create a craft room and then this happened where I took as many people in as I could and we even invited more but they were ok. I figure being warm is better than freezing even if it is on a couch. Now, I see that in an emergency we still need that extra bedroom, but I think I am still going to go for a craft room, even if it means the young ones are in sleeping bags. For them that's more fun than a bed anyway.
> 
> ...


That was quite an experience. We had high winds but certainly nothing like yours. How good of you and Bill to bring so many into your home while they were without heat and electricity. It sure sounds like you had some fun while they were there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:05 am and I am caught up.
> 
> Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different.
> He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him.
> ...


I'm sorry that Greg has dumped this on you. It will be hard but you have to think about yourself and do what's best for you and Gage. You know you can always unload on us. We only have your best interests at heart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Mmmmm, I love stew, lol!


You will only say that for so long???? My DH used to work on the oil rigs, one winter they had a cook who only made stew, day in, day out. By spring he couldn't stand the sight of stew & we didn't eat it for many years, now I make it maybe 3-4 times a year????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Getting ready to leave in a few minutes to head to the surgery center. It's been snowing here, so hubby is out clearing the drive way.
> It's kinda funny, I normally don't eat first thing in the morning because I am normally not hungry, but now that I can't have anything to drink or eat, I'm starving and parched.
> Will try to check in after.
> Taking a deep breath and putting it all in God's hands now, so no worries.


I hope all goes well. When you can't eat or drink you always want to, Murphy's law


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action. We had a lot of damage done in this area. The surrounding areas weren't hit as badly but we seem to get higher wind gusts because of where we are located from the lake. Fortunately none of our trees blew over and that might be because we get them fertilized, so perhaps root systems are deeper and they are healthier but one owned by the city just the other side of our fence did. Stop lights and all street lighting were out and we lost power. Over 170,000 people lost power. Thankfully, we have our generator and invited our son and family over along with his MIL. We had so much fun. There were 10 people in our home and DGD brought a girlfriend with her. The house was full of laughter and DH and DS had lots of fun late night talks after the rest of us were in bed. Wonderfully, trucks from out of state came in and helped to restore power. Yesterday, DS got power back and they were able to go home but I did miss them, however the house was soon full with the sound of music as DH had 2 students over and soon there was a drummer with his drum set taking up space and the bassist and DH. They played and visited and later enjoyed pizza together, along with a bottle of wine one of the students brought with them. They were here for almost 7 hrs., and then son stopped over again to pick up the rest of their belongings and stayed to visit for a while. I finally got out to do some grocery shopping and it took forever to get there, not just because of the stop lights but also a lot of roads were still shut down with electrical wires and trees across them. I couldn't believe the size of the trees that were blown over or broken. We lost so many in the ice storm of '91 and I guess as many again with these winds. Strange, but it seems more damage was done to the trees from this storm than when the hurricane went through here.
> 
> I'm trying to round up all my yarn and knitting along with knitting magazines and books and get it all into one room. Still have to get the bed out of there as I want to have a craft room. Funny though as I haven't had to use all the guest bedrooms for so long that I decided to create a craft room and then this happened where I took as many people in as I could and we even invited more but they were ok. I figure being warm is better than freezing even if it is on a couch. Now, I see that in an emergency we still need that extra bedroom, but I think I am still going to go for a craft room, even if it means the young ones are in sleeping bags. For them that's more fun than a bed anyway.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you e had quite an adventure! Glad you had some fun with it too.
How did they hav the concert with no power? 
We didn't get the storm like the south of our province, we did get snow & cold but today it's to warm up to -9C/16F & later in the week, almost at freezing. We definitely did it get anything like you. I'm glad your house survived the storm. Sad so many trees are lost, it takes so many years to replace them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The quilt and shams are gorgeous. I love how black makes the colors just pop. Your moccasins are unbelievable. Wish I could sit with you and learn! All your work is beautiful. Also really like the knitted dress (or is it a cardigan); somewhere there is a lucky little girl.


If you really want to learn, we could try & do it here & maybe on Skype? It's hard to push the needle through the leather but the how-to isn't hard.

Edit
& Daralene too!, I see you would like to learn & anyone else too

You can also make them without fur. I find the fur wears off after a while by rubbing on my jeans & begins to look like it has mangeð I've worn these slippers around the house for probably 10 yrs now & they are far from worn out. Not as fancy looking as with fur but very practical


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they will all come to regret it as , as she has a serious illness and not doing to good just now


I hope they get it sorted out before it's too late


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:05 am and I am caught up.
> 
> Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different.
> He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him.
> ...


I'm sorry sorry for your heartbreak, Melody. I hope you have some good friends to lean on right now, you can always talk to us but you also need someone right there to give you a hug..


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, thinking of you and hoping for a quick and easy left handed recovery.
Mel, hoping Gage doesnt have strep.
Daralene, my goodness what a full house. You handled it so well. I am impressed. It can be hard to go from quiet two person home to crowded. Glad you could attend Bill's program. Ive missed you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Monday! Cool and damp here today. The dogs got me up too early today, but I guess things will be a little weird until we adjust to the time change! There is discussion about not changing the time. I hope that happens. I don't care which one it is, but I really do not like the change. It is especially difficult for children!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, hope you will love the yoga class. Remember yoga means union of mind and body and isn't competitive. Listen to your body and dont over stretch. Even though you can do a pose on one day, that doesnt mean you can stretch comfortably that far on another day. By keeping three nights a week you will become more flexible and it is great for anxiety, tension. You and Marla have such fun together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, you must be so happy to finally have a bedroom.. is the rest of the house getting near completion? What a lng haul you've had. Hope you find your knitting.

Kaye, enjoy the yoga class. 

Well, really need to get moving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hugs, so hard when you still love Greg.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KAP attendees who are looking for the # of items to include for goody bags, I'm estimating between 25-30.

Daralene: Glad you got through the first part of the storm and stay safe through the rest of it.

Mel; sending hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, hope you will love the yoga class. Remember yoga means union of mind and body and isn't competitive. Listen to your body and dont over stretch. Even though you can do a pose on one day, that doesnt mean you can stretch comfortably that far on another day. By keeping three nights a week you will become more flexible and it is great for anxiety, tension. You and Marla have such fun together.


I really enjoy yoga, as one of my videos says, it's a practice not a perfect. lol 
I'm hoping that having a class with an instructor who is there in person, can help me with the proper forms, that is the hardest thing to learn from videos I think. 
I sure hope it does, the more flexible I can get, the easier it will be to do so many more things. 
We do have fun, drive each other nuts, but have fun. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's scary, was anyone lost in the sink holes?


I think they were so overloaded with the water, that was flowing in torrents, that people kept clear in the most part. There were vehicles abandoned to the water- and one person waded chest deep to reach some point- I've forgotten precisely why- Fan may recall.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, you must be so happy to finally have a bedroom.. is the rest of the house getting near completion? What a lng haul you've had. Hope you find your knitting.
> 
> Kaye, enjoy the yoga class.
> 
> Well, really need to get moving.


Thank you, it will be fun, I will definitely not be video taping it though. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KAP attendees who are looking for the # of items to include for goody bags, I'm estimating between 25-30.
> 
> Daralene: Glad you got through the first part of the storm and stay safe through the rest of it.
> 
> Mel; sending hugs.


Sounds good, I have mine that I forgot last time, I think I have about 35 of them, I'll let Marla know, she was waiting to find out how many. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready to meet a friend for lunch, and then maybe run a few errands. Not sure about the latter, but maybe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am posting this one from mjs, specifically for Sam- I think he will find it quite heartening!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/knitting/comments/5j5p4e


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they were so overloaded with the water, that was flowing in torrents, that people kept clear in the most part. There were vehicles abandoned to the water- and one person waded chest deep to reach some point- I've forgotten precisely why- Fan may recall.


Hi all, We are drying out after the big wet weekend. The guy was wading through the water to check on his neighbour. One reason for the flooding is all the extra housing, removal of trees for concrete , which doesn't let the water drain properly, e.g. Very poor town planning. We are losing some of our best food crop growing areas to suburbia which is very sad to see. The world has discovered we have a safe country and they're flocking here, which is putting huge pressure on our infrastructure. Even our suburb is having a big area turned into housing which will be a traffic nightmare when it's finished.

Bonnie, your moccasins are fantastic, look so cosy. Loving the quilts too great colours and designs.
To everyone else showing their work, wonderful job done by all.
Glad to see you're safe Daralene, that was a bad storm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. Cooking sweet potatoe soup for lunch. Later making lamb/butternut squash soup for dinner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, We are drying out after the big wet weekend. The guy was wading through the water to check on his neighbour. One reason for the flooding is all the extra housing, removal of trees for concrete , which doesn't let the water drain properly, e.g. Very poor town planning. We are losing some of our best food crop growing areas to suburbia which is very sad to see. The world has discovered we have a safe country and they're flocking here, which is putting huge pressure on our infrastructure. Even our suburb is having a big area turned into housing which will be a traffic nightmare when it's finished.
> 
> Bonnie, your moccasins are fantastic, look so cosy. Loving the quilts too great colours and designs.
> To everyone else showing their work, wonderful job done by all.
> Glad to see you're safe Daralene, that was a bad storm.


I wonder if planners will ever realize they should be paving over the "crap" land to live on rather than good farmland. In BC they are paving over all the orchard areas instead of the mountainsides???? What do they think people will eat? Fools!
The population in Canada has doubled in my lifetime as people flock here too. I wish the ones who come were like the old immigrants & want to become Canadians rather than turn our country into another????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I just watched the news, hope you are well supplied & ready for another storm, sounds like a doozy coming your way????
I got my fridge & stove scrubbed up this morning, now u can go quilt fir the afternoon???? I've decided I have to do one "job" a day until I get all the extras done


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

I am finally caught up for today. Glad to see that we are all safe and warm. We are in the path of that Nor'Easter coming up the coast tonight. It looks like I am in the 8-12 inch range. Husband and son will be off tomorrow. That means no knitting that involves counting.....too many interruptions! Hugs and prayers that we all stay safe and well! Special hug to you, Mel!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I am finally caught up for today. Glad to see that we are all safe and warm. We are in the path of that Nor'Easter coming up the coast tonight. It looks like I am in the 8-12 inch range. Husband and son will be off tomorrow. That means no knitting that involves counting.....too many interruptions! Hugs and prayers that we all stay safe and well! Special hug to you, Mel!


Do you have the sign that says; " your asking me a question while I'm counting, will result in me counting louder?". That would be me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if planners will ever realize they should be paving over the "crap" land to live on rather than good farmland. In BC they are paving over all the orchard areas instead of the mountainsides???? What do they think people will eat? Fools!
> The population in Canada has doubled in my lifetime as people flock here too. I wish the ones who come were like the old immigrants & want to become Canadians rather than turn our country into another????


It is both unfortunate and stupid, really.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Bonnie that would be awesome. I'd have to check into the price of leather first. How much leather (type too) and what other supplies would it take?and what type would it take. I like the idea of doing it together on Skype too. Heck....I'd like to just get together on Skype! I think you have my email so if you can send me some information so I could research the cost I would greatly appreciate it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> If you really want to learn, we could try & do it here & maybe on Skype? It's hard to push the needle through the leather but the how-to isn't hard.
> 
> Edit
> & Daralene too!, I see you would like to learn & anyone else too
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Jeanette!


RookieRetiree said:


> KAP attendees who are looking for the # of items to include for goody bags, I'm estimating between 25-30.
> 
> Daralene: Glad you got through the first part of the storm and stay safe through the rest of it.
> 
> Mel; sending hugs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Bonnie that would be awesome. I'd have to check into the price of leather first. How much leather (type too) and what other supplies would it take?and what type would it take. I like the idea of doing it together on Skype too. Heck....I'd like to just get together on Skype! I think you have my email so if you can send me some information so I could research the cost I would greatly appreciate it.


I guess you could then teach a class at the KAP!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think Cirque du Soleil is what you are talking about. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I love Circus Sole`, I always wanted to go see them live.
> Hopefully you'll be able to get the nails fit into her busy sounding schedule, a new car sounds like a lot of fun, she needs to take you for a ride in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all of them look comfortable. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Lol, Gizmo.
> Here they are right now, talk about a dog bed. Lolol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am posting this one from mjs, specifically for Sam- I think he will find it quite heartening!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great that gage is feeling better. who won thegame ogf jenga? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Took Gages temperature about an hour ago was
> 100.1F. He has been more chipper today. Hope things are improving. ????
> 
> He asked me to play Jenga. Was a lot of fun.☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think Cirque du Soleil is what you are talking about. --- sam


That is how I took it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if planners will ever realize they should be paving over the "crap" land to live on rather than good farmland. In BC they are paving over all the orchard areas instead of the mountainsides???? What do they think people will eat? Fools!
> The population in Canada has doubled in my lifetime as people flock here too. I wish the ones who come were like the old immigrants & want to become Canadians rather than turn our country into another????


They're doing the same here. About 20 or so years ago, the government expropriated thousands of acres of prime farmland in Pickering in order to build an airport. To date, there is no airport and the land has been lying fallow all those years. I don't know if they will ever build an airport there and I'm not sure if the government knows either.

I do agree with you about some of the immigrants.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I am finally caught up for today. Glad to see that we are all safe and warm. We are in the path of that Nor'Easter coming up the coast tonight. It looks like I am in the 8-12 inch range. Husband and son will be off tomorrow. That means no knitting that involves counting.....too many interruptions! Hugs and prayers that we all stay safe and well! Special hug to you, Mel!


We're in the same path. It's snowing here now and we have a couple of inches already. I hear NYC is expecting 2 ft. Gosh, I hope they're wrong. We're paying for the good weather we've had. :sm13: :sm13: Prayers that everyone stays safe.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:05 am and I am caught up.
> 
> Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different.
> He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him.
> ...


Sorry it's not going to turn out the way you hoped Mel, but now you know where you stand and hopefully you can move on from here. You are a very strong lady and you can deal with this and come out the other side a better, stronger woman for yourself and for Gage. You are also setting a great example to your son as to how relationships should be. Hang in there. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thinking of you, Mel. I know it is a difficult time for you. Stand strong for yourself and Gage.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


Thanks for the update. Glad things went well. Take it easy. Prayers for you continue.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bad storm coming to east USA. Hope those of this KAL will be OK. Sam, will you be in its path?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


Glad everything went well for you. Hope you have a good sleep and wake pain free.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have the sign that says; " your asking me a question while I'm counting, will result in me counting louder?". That would be me.


That's a good idea.....making a sign. It will save me from giving him the "raised eyebrow look" all day :sm22:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


I'm glad things went well, take care & thanks for letting us know you're doing ok


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

So glad to hear everything went well. Now it's relax, rest, and heal. Prayers coming your way!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


Glad it all went well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Bonnie that would be awesome. I'd have to check into the price of leather first. How much leather (type too) and what other supplies would it take?and what type would it take. I like the idea of doing it together on Skype too. Heck....I'd like to just get together on Skype! I think you have my email so if you can send me some information so I could research the cost I would greatly appreciate it.


It depends on the size of your feet, roughly 3 square feet of hide/ pair, it's usually sold by the "chunk" so I get several pair from one piece of leather. I usually use moose hide, I have bought the stuff that suede on both sides, it's less expensive & wears well for slippers. It's sold / square foot 
If you want rabbit fur, it comes by the hide, I think the last one I bought was $15 & is cut in 1.5 inch strips so one does 2-3 pairs of slippers.
I line them with fake Sherpa

I buy from 
https://www.halfordsmailorder.com/hides-leather-and-fur Or
https://www.outfitters.ca/collections/leather/products/32-0100?variant=19147563975

The second place sells the stuff I use for most slippers & is less expensive


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have seen how folks in the midwest and northeast are really in for more heavy snow and cold this week. Hope you all will stay safe and warm. We've had colder temps and Tues. & Wed. DH will have to cover the lettuce & cabbage since it is suppose to drop to the upper 20s (a warm spell for you folks I imagine...LOL) Praying that Kaye Jo's David and Kathy will be safe in their traveling, too.


If I remember correctly, Kathy will be at her son's is western MA until after his birthday sometime this next weekend, I think.

Ohio Joy

P.S. While we were busy trying to get everything completed for lunch on Friday, Kathy graciously booked our room at Defiance for me. Now to pay for it. lololol :sm01: :sm05: :sm05:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a few pages behind and some of you have seen this on facebook already; here's the quilt. I need to wash supper dishes and figure out what to work on tonight.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> 1 year and 2 days after moving in we are in a bedroom! And all my yarn (well I think all) is now in one place. Spent all day getting it into place- had no choice as it was all in the are Elizabeth will be tomorrow.
> So I am around- planning on reading without commenting for the next few days- Wednesday I need to actually put my clothes into the bedroom wardrobe. But yarn needed to take priority (and no not becuase it was yarn but because of Elizabeth).


Congratulations! !


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. I've been missing in action. We had a lot of damage done in this area. The surrounding areas weren't hit as badly but we seem to get higher wind gusts because of where we are located from the lake. Fortunately none of our trees blew over and that might be because we get them fertilized, so perhaps root systems are deeper and they are healthier but one owned by the city just the other side of our fence did. Stop lights and all street lighting were out and we lost power. Over 170,000 people lost power. Thankfully, we have our generator and invited our son and family over along with his MIL. We had so much fun. There were 10 people in our home and DGD brought a girlfriend with her. The house was full of laughter and DH and DS had lots of fun late night talks after the rest of us were in bed. Wonderfully, trucks from out of state came in and helped to restore power. Yesterday, DS got power back and they were able to go home but I did miss them, however the house was soon full with the sound of music as DH had 2 students over and soon there was a drummer with his drum set taking up space and the bassist and DH. They played and visited and later enjoyed pizza together, along with a bottle of wine one of the students brought with them. They were here for almost 7 hrs., and then son stopped over again to pick up the rest of their belongings and stayed to visit for a while. I finally got out to do some grocery shopping and it took forever to get there, not just because of the stop lights but also a lot of roads were still shut down with electrical wires and trees across them. I couldn't believe the size of the trees that were blown over or broken. We lost so many in the ice storm of '91 and I guess as many again with these winds. Strange, but it seems more damage was done to the trees from this storm than when the hurricane went through here.
> 
> I'm trying to round up all my yarn and knitting along with knitting magazines and books and get it all into one room. Still have to get the bed out of there as I want to have a craft room. Funny though as I haven't had to use all the guest bedrooms for so long that I decided to create a craft room and then this happened where I took as many people in as I could and we even invited more but they were ok. I figure being warm is better than freezing even if it is on a couch. Now, I see that in an emergency we still need that extra bedroom, but I think I am still going to go for a craft room, even if it means the young ones are in sleeping bags. For them that's more fun than a bed anyway.
> 
> ...


What a great time with friends and family resulted from the storm, Daralene! It made me smile just reading about your excellent adventure! And how terrific to have your house filled with music! Your kindness and concern for others showed in the generous way you included your DIL's mom...I'm sure you made her feel right at home! You are the hostess with the mostess!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> 10:05 am and I am caught up.
> 
> Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different.
> He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him.
> ...


Big hugs for you Mel. It sounds like what you you heard from Greg is what you have known in your heart all along. So, it does hurt a lot, but you must do what is good for you and Gage. I am sorry for your pain, Mel, and will be praying for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, if you ever get to have lessons from Bonnie, I'm going too, PLEASE:sm02: . They truly are amazing, unbelievable, and I would love to learn. Perhaps a dream like getting to walk on the beach with Julie, but still a dream.


I'm in, too!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have seen how folks in the midwest and northeast are really in for more heavy snow and cold this week. Hope you all will stay safe and warm. We've had colder temps and Tues. & Wed. DH will have to cover the lettuce & cabbage since it is suppose to drop to the upper 20s (a warm spell for you folks I imagine...LOL) Praying that Kaye Jo's David and Kathy will be safe in their traveling, too.


They are calling for a huge snowfall overnight, here. Everything is already closing for tomorrow...even my work! 25 years and I only remember once where they closed! So I made a big pot of white chicken chili, a cake and, for entertainment, the needles are ready for a snow day! If it comes, it will be the first substantial snow we have had had all winter. What a wacky winter!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took a class almost 40 years ago to learn to make mukluks & the moccasins are just mukluks without the top???? My SIL & I even taught a class one winter in town. I don't do a lot of them anymore maybe one or 2 pair a year for gifts


Let us know when you are having your class...we will all be there! Maybe Camp Bonnie? Seriously, you do amazing work!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you really want to learn, we could try & do it here & maybe on Skype? It's hard to push the needle through the leather but the how-to isn't hard.
> 
> Edit
> & Daralene too!, I see you would like to learn & anyone else too
> ...


Love them!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


So glad to hear it, Nikki! Sleep well.

Live your cross stitch, Fan.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm way behind but just want to say fantastic drawing Matthew. 

Melody, you need love and support from all your friends. Stay the strong person you are..
Greg needs to grow up and stop being so selfish. We are here for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm way behind but just want to say fantastic drawing Matthew. 

Melody, you need love and support from all your friends. Stay the strong person you are..
Greg needs to grow up and stop being so selfish. We are here for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a few pages behind and some of you have seen this on facebook already; here's the quilt. I need to wash supper dishes and figure out what to work on tonight.


Very nice, Sorlenna!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> KAP attendees who are looking for the # of items to include for goody bags, I'm estimating between 25-30.
> 
> Daralene: Glad you got through the first part of the storm and stay safe through the rest of it.
> 
> Mel; sending hugs.


Thanks for the information. I was just thinking today that it is less than 3 months away.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


So cute, Fan!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Stay safe, all in the path of the storm. Have a good evening/day to everyone!♡


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


It is cute. I love POOH'S expression.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> They are calling for a huge snowfall overnight, here. Everything is already closing for tomorrow...even my work! 25 years and I only remember once where they closed! So I made a big pot of white chicken chili, a cake and, for entertainment, the needles are ready for a snow day! If it comes, it will be the first substantial snow we have had had all winter. What a wacky winter!


It was a fine snow here but very slippery driving conditions. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, wonderful news! Thank you for letting us know.
Fan, beautiful Pooh!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a few pages behind and some of you have seen this on facebook already; here's the quilt. I need to wash supper dishes and figure out what to work on tonight.


Very nice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers for those of you in path of snow storm. Stay safe.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


Fantastic news. Rest up and recover well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


I'm sure she'll love it .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone much appreciated. It was hard to get the back stitching looking right so had a few trips to frog pond before I was happy with it. 
I have one more Pooh theme to do for Ella, then it's the older kids to do. Might give myself a break for awhile and get on with something else instead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


He looks good!

Sorlenna's quilt is very fine too. It can be quite a withdrawal when a large project comes to an end!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I just watched the news, hope you are well supplied & ready for another storm, sounds like a doozy coming your way????
> I got my fridge & stove scrubbed up this morning, now u can go quilt fir the afternoon???? I've decided I have to do one "job" a day until I get all the extras done


That's what I try to do, "try" being the operative word. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Bonnie that would be awesome. I'd have to check into the price of leather first. How much leather (type too) and what other supplies would it take?and what type would it take. I like the idea of doing it together on Skype too. Heck....I'd like to just get together on Skype! I think you have my email so if you can send me some information so I could research the cost I would greatly appreciate it.


Hobby Lobby carries leather, I don't know if they have what you need, but they do have it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think Cirque du Soleil is what you are talking about. --- sam


Yep, that's it, thanks, I had a brain fart. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, We are drying out after the big wet weekend. The guy was wading through the water to check on his neighbour. One reason for the flooding is all the extra housing, removal of trees for concrete , which doesn't let the water drain properly, e.g. Very poor town planning. We are losing some of our best food crop growing areas to suburbia which is very sad to see. The world has discovered we have a safe country and they're flocking here, which is putting huge pressure on our infrastructure. Even our suburb is having a big area turned into housing which will be a traffic nightmare when it's finished.
> 
> Bonnie, your moccasins are fantastic, look so cosy. Loving the quilts too great colours and designs.
> To everyone else showing their work, wonderful job done by all.
> Glad to see you're safe Daralene, that was a bad storm.


I think they do that everyplace they can, if someone is selling farm or ranchland, the big builders buy it up to put subdivisions on. Eventually mother nature is going to retaliate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yoga was a blast, the instructor was really good and fun, we are supposedly going to be able to do crow by the end. lol 
She did say I was really far into yoga already, and my form is good, so that was a major boost. There are only 5 of us in the class. I hope she does another class shortly after this one, to keep us going.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


Good to know! May the healing be quick, full, & as painless as possible.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


How cute! Great job!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Melody, I've been where you are. It hurts. Sometimes you feel it's unbearable. But I've learned that knowing is much better than wondering, and you will move forward from here. Know we love you and you can talk to us anytime you need to.

To all in the path of the storm, be safe & warm. Daralene, I hope y'all don't get more damage--it's been a wild month so far--everyone be careful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


Great to hear that you are home and recovering. Rest and don't over do things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a few pages behind and some of you have seen this on facebook already; here's the quilt. I need to wash supper dishes and figure out what to work on tonight.


It's wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> They are calling for a huge snowfall overnight, here. Everything is already closing for tomorrow...even my work! 25 years and I only remember once where they closed! So I made a big pot of white chicken chili, a cake and, for entertainment, the needles are ready for a snow day! If it comes, it will be the first substantial snow we have had had all winter. What a wacky winter!


David and I were just talking about how weird a winter it has been, stay safe and warm.

Stay safe and warm everyone in the storms path.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


That looks fantastic!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:
 

> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


Glad you've come through it fine so far;continued healing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a few pages behind and some of you have seen this on facebook already; here's the quilt. I need to wash supper dishes and figure out what to work on tonight.


I saw that on Facebook, it looks great
Did you cut all those triangles or use the exploding block technique from Missouri Star?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


That's so cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Let us know when you are having your class...we will all be there! Maybe Camp Bonnie? Seriously, you do amazing work!


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw that on Facebook, it looks great
> Did you cut all those triangles or use the exploding block technique from Missouri Star?


I cut them all. It's a scrappy top that has been in the box waiting for years. I am really happy to be getting some of those ready to finish and finish them! I do want to try out some of her techniques, though, in the future.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a few pages behind and some of you have seen this on facebook already; here's the quilt. I need to wash supper dishes and figure out what to work on tonight.


Love it!!! Super job!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


So cute! Lovely work, Fan!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I cut them all. It's a scrappy top that has been in the box waiting for years. I am really happy to be getting some of those ready to finish and finish them! I do want to try out some of her techniques, though, in the future.


She sure makes things quick & easy.
I finished quilting the 2nd scrap quilt today, just need to do the binding. Only one more full sized one to go. I have a couple of baby quilt tops done but won't worry about getting them done until I need a gift


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Seriously, if some of you want to do a "workshop" on moccasins in the fall, i could try to do that. I can either make patterns or try to guide you through making them. I think by the time everyone got supplies now it would be into spring work season but whatever you think


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Personally, I think you are amazing, Bonnie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not me!!! We need or "fund" Bonnie to come to a KAP!!!


pammie1234 said:


> I guess you could then teach a class at the KAP!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad all went well. Look forward to hearing more once you have rested some more. {{{{{Gentle hugs}}}}


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, you know we need the recipe for white chicken chili....or at least I do! Can you post it?



oneapril said:


> They are calling for a huge snowfall overnight, here. Everything is already closing for tomorrow...even my work! 25 years and I only remember once where they closed! So I made a big pot of white chicken chili, a cake and, for entertainment, the needles are ready for a snow day! If it comes, it will be the first substantial snow we have had had all winter. What a wacky winter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful cross stitch Fan. You do suh lovely work.



Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful cross stitch Fan. You do suh lovely work.


Doesn't she, though! I love this latest one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kaye Jo. I knew they had small scraps but didn't know if they had larger chunks. Will check.


Poledra65 said:


> Hobby Lobby carries leather, I don't know if they have what you need, but they do have it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful cross stitch Fan. You do suh lovely work.


Thank you very much, Gwen youre 
very talented too in so many different ways. I asked Stu what pattern he thought a ten year old Ryan would like re Star Wars and
His answer was Darth Vader, so am busy looking online for something suitable. So much stuff out there to choose from, the mind boggles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I for one think it would be a blast! I'm seriously looking at leather right now! (Just what I need...another hobby! LOL)


Bonnie7591 said:


> Seriously, if some of you want to do a "workshop" on moccasins in the fall, i could try to do that. I can either make patterns or try to guide you through making them. I think by the time everyone got supplies now it would be into spring work season but whatever you think


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's one Fan but I don't think it is quite what you'd want. Download if free!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Darth-Vader-from-Star-Wars/



Fan said:


> Thank you very much, Gwen youre
> very talented too in so many different ways. I asked Stu what pattern he thought a ten year old Ryan would like re Star Wars and
> His answer was Darth Vader, so am busy looking online for something suitable. So much stuff out there to choose from, the mind boggles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Fan* and another freebie to download

http://www.myphotostitch.com/blog/permalink/2009/10/28/Darth-Vader-X-Stitch-Pattern


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 3. I'm sorry I didn't get caught up on last week. We almost ran out of data so had to wait until midnight last night. Won't. Arch up tonight. I am ready for bed. Prayers for everyone especially Nikki and Dawn. Also see someone's friend has a son in ICU. Prayers for him also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Fan* and another freebie to download
> 
> http://www.myphotostitch.com/blog/permalink/2009/10/28/Darth-Vader-X-Stitch-Pattern


Yipeee thanks so much, printing it now, got plenty of black floss so can do it on white Aida.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo. I knew they had small scraps but didn't know if they had larger chunks. Will check.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Alright! Just luck that I found it. Hope it works out well; can't wait to see it.


Fan said:


> Yipeee thanks so much, printing it now, got plenty of black floss so can do it on white Aida.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just finished the lapghan I've been working on. Definitely has some errors in the knitting but ya know what....I'm happy with it anyway. I'm going to wash & dry it before taking any pictures. The yarn is acrylic and even though the bind off is done loosely it is curling....grrrrr.....did what the pattern said but we shall see. Not going to worry about it. Going to call everything "a design element"....lol.

Pretty tired now so will call it a night. Bonnie, will chat more with you later about the leather. Sweet dreams and joyful awakenings to all. Keeping all in prayer especially those suffering.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I forgot to write it down, but it's the Hampton Inn correct? For KAP that is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not me!!! We need or "fund" Bonnie to come to a KAP!!!


Lol! My DH would think I lost my mind????I'm afraid it would take longer than we would have there too, it's not a fast process.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished the lapghan I've been working on. Definitely has some errors in the knitting but ya know what....I'm happy with it anyway. I'm going to wash & dry it before taking any pictures. The yarn is acrylic and even though the bind off is done loosely it is curling....grrrrr.....did what the pattern said but we shall see. Not going to worry about it. Going to call everything "a design element"....lol.
> 
> Pretty tired now so will call it a night. Bonnie, will chat more with you later about the leather. Sweet dreams and joyful awakenings to all. Keeping all in prayer especially those suffering.


Hopefully it will settle a bit after washing.
Have a lovely night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo. I knew they had small scraps but didn't know if they had larger chunks. Will check.


It can't be the real stiff stuff I have seen some places - you wouldn't t be able to "pleat it" & it's not thin like the soft purses(garment leather) are made from but somewhere in between.

Maybe someone should order & you could share it at KAP? If you have the pattern ready?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I just bit the bullet & ordered glasses from Zenni. Hope I didn't screw anything up????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


Glad it went well. Now it is time to rest so you will heal faster!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just bit the bullet & ordered glasses from Zenni. Hope I didn't screw anything up????


Hopefully you'll have great luck with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This mystery sock pattern is seriously detailed, the first one was just cables and so not hard for me, but this one, goodness, I'm halfway through the leg about and it's definitely making me work. I can't wait until the thing is over so I can post for you all to see.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Learning to make the moccasins would be fun indeed. But like others have said, I really don't need another hobby!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, tomorrow is a full day with the gym and knit group so think I'll try for an early night, well early for me. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


That's good to hear. Hope you get a good night's sleep and have a speedy recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a few pages behind and some of you have seen this on facebook already; here's the quilt. I need to wash supper dishes and figure out what to work on tonight.


It's beautiful Sorlenna well worth a second look


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The worst is when you are sat and haven't moved so it should be just there but it's no where to be found , how does that work ?


I refer to my chair as "The Bermuda Triangle". It gobbles things I haven't even noticed dropping.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If it's the Benedictine one, then Fr. Henry would have been one of the priests officiating the retreats.


That sounds right. FIL was such an Irishman with a gift for gab.... I don't know how he ever made it through but he loved to go...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have looked at the site, but I've been trying not to buy (or to get by with as little as possible) for some time now. I wait for sales and coupons (yesterday I got more discounted off the original prices than I spent, yeah!). I got the extra wide fabric for my mother's quilt backing which was good. I didn't think about using the spray for cross stitch... I've never used batting for framing those. Hmm.


I use a thin natural fiber because I prefer not to have glass on top and that keeps them from looking so flat. It doesn't add much, but I like the look and it means I don't have to worry about using archival foam core.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I need that shirt too Jynx! (and I am not the bacon & pattern thief either!)


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 1 year and 2 days after moving in we are in a bedroom! And all my yarn (well I think all) is now in one place. Spent all day getting it into place- had no choice as it was all in the are Elizabeth will be tomorrow.
> So I am around- planning on reading without commenting for the next few days- Wednesday I need to actually put my clothes into the bedroom wardrobe. But yarn needed to take priority (and no not becuase it was yarn but because of Elizabeth).


Woo hoo, you are getting there. :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Are you able to move between doctors? I can't. I signed a contract with my present dr. and I can't go to another one unless it's at the hospital. I was in too much of a panic to get a dr. when I moved here. Sure wish I had waited and checked them out. When I saw him last week, he just referred me to others. Didn't even arrange for a blood test, which I haven't had done in several months. :sm13:


I can change to any GP in the network. I need referrals for specialist (and they should be in network as well, but I see one outside the network.) They are becoming even easier on the referrals, usually, just a phone call needed now. There tend to be groups that kind of stick together but, if I find someone I like, I insist on referral to that person. The only problem I ever had was Dr. refusing to let me see a new person in the same office. The first guy about killed me and his partner saved me, but I couldn't go back to him for the next surgery and refused to see the fist guy. I then left that GP. I believe that was really more office policy that a RULE but it happened to me twice and I chose to go with MY choice. I've never heard of a contract with a Dr. With the insurance co, yes. We can only change that once a year in the Fall. I'd call your insurance and question it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mice materials! :sm06: I'm avoiding those. :sm23: :sm23:
> LOL! I love their catalog, I haven't ordered from them yet, but I sure want to.


Fat fingers strike again!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, taking her time is a great thing. Unfortunately only time will take away any feelings of guilt, hopefully they won't hold onto her for too long, but they'll probably resurface from time to time. A great group of friends is such a great support network to go along with family. :sm24:


We were playing a game last night where you had to read cards in a certain accent. Livey, my Native American, pulled a card and looked puzzled and said "Chicka -GO -an? She didn't recognize that tribe..... It was Chicagoan. (Where we are from and her mom was born) We were all rolling on floor. She was laughing just as hard but it is going to take a long time for her to live that one down. DH thanked her profusely for taking focus off him, as he is our normal source of great amusement..j I loved it because it was definitely old style Livey. I know she will be fine.... just my job to fret a bit....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will it be the same for Margaret?


RE Daylight savings...... I am pretty sure it is the same as here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just reading this I can sense the deep heartbreak Mel. Words you never wanted to hear. When you feel up to it, please have some time with your friends where you have found yourself having a good time. I hope you have a friend who has been through hard times and can help make you feel stronger. Big Hugs honey and we are always here for you.


Well said and ditto..... Take care Melody. Hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love Circus Sole`, I always wanted to go see them live.
> Hopefully you'll be able to get the nails fit into her busy sounding schedule, a new car sounds like a lot of fun, she needs to take you for a ride in it.


I offered a swap. It is exactly what I want. If I had seen it first...... We are getting nails done in morning. Will probably have to skip lunch. She has dentist appointment first and then packing up for the drive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Daylight savings...... I am pretty sure it is the same as here.


Thanks, Cathy, I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I looked at the squares I have for the charm quilt... and I want to take them all apart and redo! Ack. So I put them all away for now. No sense making myself crazy. I did more cleaning in the craft room and still didn't find my cutting mat. Sigh. Oh well. I'll do something else.


Now, now..... you are never supposed to do a PERFECT quilt. It will anger the gods..... Get a few more done and see if those blocks really stick out like sore thumbs. I think you are having a case of Negative Nancy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I refer to my chair as "The Bermuda Triangle". It gobbles things I haven't even noticed dropping.


Yes that's the perfect name :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


Fabulous moccasins and I love the quilt. I'm a big fan of a little black in all wuilts, but that makes the colors just sparkle.

As to those pops, I'll let the vegetarian GD try them first..... Though I do live green tea ice cream.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers for you.


and from me as well. One can never have too many.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm finally feeling sleepy. hea abit of a panic attack when i first went to bed which of course meant no sleep. one load of wash done also. see you sometime tomorrow. --- sam


Hate that when it happens and probably has something to do with my late hours. At least no more night terrors.

I'm marking spot and doing the same. it is almost 3 and I am meeting Rachel at 11. I've done NOTHING all day and last night was not great so I would like to get off on the right foot tomorrow. I
m going to outwit this pain and take a muscle relaxer, sleeping pill and the usual. Surely that will know me out.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I really enjoy yoga, as one of my videos says, it's a practice not a perfect. lol
> I'm hoping that having a class with an instructor who is there in person, can help me with the proper forms, that is the hardest thing to learn from videos I think.
> I sure hope it does, the more flexible I can get, the easier it will be to do so many more things.
> We do have fun, drive each other nuts, but have fun. lolol


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they were so overloaded with the water, that was flowing in torrents, that people kept clear in the most part. There were vehicles abandoned to the water- and one person waded chest deep to reach some point- I've forgotten precisely why- Fan may recall.


Good heavens! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I just watched the news, hope you are well supplied & ready for another storm, sounds like a doozy coming your way????
> I got my fridge & stove scrubbed up this morning, now u can go quilt fir the afternoon???? I've decided I have to do one "job" a day until I get all the extras done


Stay safe everyone in the extreme weather you are having over there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Made it through OK, pain free thanks to nerve block and pain pills. Very sleepy so will try and catch up later, and will post more details later. Thanks for all the prayers. I may not have known you guys long yet, but love you all like a second family!


Good to hear. Take it easy now and I hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you all for prayers. My friend Betty's son Nathan is doing better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just finished cross stitch Pooh Bear for Scarlett.


Aaaw cute, I love Winnie the Pooh. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yoga was a blast, the instructor was really good and fun, we are supposedly going to be able to do crow by the end. lol
> She did say I was really far into yoga already, and my form is good, so that was a major boost. There are only 5 of us in the class. I hope she does another class shortly after this one, to keep us going.


Good job, Kaye! It is so good for you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Good to know! May the healing be quick, full, & as painless as possible.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you all for prayers. My friend Betty's son Nathan is doing better.


That is good to hear Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Hello April did you get snow ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David and I were just talking about how weird a winter it has been, stay safe and warm.
> 
> Stay safe and warm everyone in the storms path.


And a weird Summer over here.... we are in our third week straight of temperatures around 30c and humid. And it is Autumn now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And a weird Summer over here.... we are in our third week straight of temperatures around 30c and humid. And it is Autumn now!


Come to the UK we have perfectly normal spring weather well for this year lovely blue skies and all the spring flowers are blooming :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, you know we need the recipe for white chicken chili....or at least I do! Can you post it?


Ok, Gwen...I make a lot of soups...they all start with the basic first three ingredients and a walk through the spice rack!

White Chicken Chili

1 medium onion, diced
3 or 4 celery ribs, diced
3 or 4 carrots, diced or sliced thin Sautee these ingredients in oil about 3 - 5 minutes (I use 2 Tbsp coconut oil), medium heat
Add:
2 tsp granulated garlic (or several cloves, minced)
1 or 2 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp allspice
1/4 tsp chili powder (or to your tastes)
1 or 2 tsp paprika (I add this because I like it, but it will color the chili...won't be white!)
Salt and pepper to taste
Add:
4 cups chicken stock or veggie stock
2 15 0z cans beans - about 2 cups - I use Goya Navy beans but any white bean works (and I add a can of black eyed peas, because I like them):
** put about 1/2 can of white beans in mixing bowl and smash them with a potato masher or fork. They will help thicken the soup.
Add all the beans. Cook about 10 - 15 minutes, medium heat.
Add 1 - 2 cups large diced, cooked chicken. *One store bought rotisserie chicken works!
Add the juice of half a lime. Simmer until all ingredients are hot.

* If the soup is not as thick as you like, add instant mashed potato flakes to really hot soup, a few tbs at a time, to thicken. No one will ever know!

I serve this soup with sour cream or plain yogurt. My DH puts Cajun seasoning or hot sauce in. Any of the ingredients can be included or omitted, if you don't have them. It is soup...very flexible, as long as you start with the sauteed veggies and have the stock! Note: the way I make it, it is not white at all!

Enjoy, Gwen (maybe you could make this when Bonnie comes over to teach us how to make mocs? I'll bring the corn bread!).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I for one think it would be a blast! I'm seriously looking at leather right now! (Just what I need...another hobby! LOL)


I'm in! Fall would be great, as my DD'S wedding will be over and I will have time!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> I refer to my chair as "The Bermuda Triangle". It gobbles things I haven't even noticed dropping.


 :sm09: That's mine, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> We were playing a game last night where you had to read cards in a certain accent. Livey, my Native American, pulled a card and looked puzzled and said "Chicka -GO -an? She didn't recognize that tribe..... It was Chicagoan. (Where we are from and her mom was born) We were all rolling on floor. She was laughing just as hard but it is going to take a long time for her to live that one down. DH thanked her profusely for taking focus off him, as he is our normal source of great amusement..j I loved it because it was definitely old style Livey. I know she will be fine.... just my job to fret a bit....


Laughter is healing...glad you made Livey laugh. We still laugh about my daughter reading "wit-cheeta" during a road trip...Wichita! It makes us laugh years after!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello April did you get snow ?


Sonja, it started snowing last night about 8 and now, at 6:50 am it is snowing and sleeting like crazy! I don't know how deep, but, the snow is almost covering my birdbath, so I'm guessing a few feet, at least. I can't tell you how relieved I am that my office closed and I can stay in!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the UK we have perfectly normal spring weather well for this year lovely blue skies and all the spring flowers are blooming :sm02:


LOL I wish I could! :sm19:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the UK we have perfectly normal spring weather well for this year lovely blue skies and all the spring flowers are blooming :sm02:


Wouldn't you be surprised if we all showed up on your doorstep!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL I wish I could! :sm19:


Wouldn't that be fun, Sugar!? I'm off to get my day going. You have a nice evening and sweet dreams!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, it started snowing last night about 8 and now, at 6:50 am it is snowing and sleeting like crazy! I don't know how deep, but, the snow is almost covering my birdbath, so I'm guessing a few feet, at least. I can't tell you how relieved I am that my office closed and I can stay in!


Oh no is that normal weather for where you live this time of year. Where I lived in sweden snow came about November time and stayed till March, but here in England I am now used too spring coming in March


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Wouldn't you be surprised if we all showed up on your doorstep!


Yes :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Wouldn't that be fun, Sugar!? I'm off to get my day going. You have a nice evening and sweet dreams!


I will try but it is so humid, and that does nothing to help with hot flushes all night. :sm19:

Have a good day. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens! :sm06:


It wasn't good- about five places around had more than a month's worth in about an hour. (I think it was)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And a weird Summer over here.... we are in our third week straight of temperatures around 30c and humid. And it is Autumn now!


I would find that most unpleasant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just bit the bullet & ordered glasses from Zenni. Hope I didn't screw anything up????


I'm getting ready to renew. Would love to see which ones you picked out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds right. FIL was such an Irishman with a gift for gab.... I don't know how he ever made it through but he loved to go...


Depending on when he went, he was probably able to talk away. They're all great talkers from what I've seen. Fr. can't hear worth a darn, but can still talk. His reputation is "put in a nickel and get a quarter's worth." His dinner homily (about a 30 minute solo) was about community and love for one another. Sounds like this tea party to me. As we we were getting ready to leave, a cousin saw a group of cranes coming toward one of the lakes so he remarked that we may get pooped on on our way to our cars. My comment; "was never mind the poop, they all have nickels!". At least we left Fr Henry laughing on his birthday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I'm in! Fall would be great, as my DD'S wedding will be over and I will have time!


I'm in!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, it started snowing last night about 8 and now, at 6:50 am it is snowing and sleeting like crazy! I don't know how deep, but, the snow is almost covering my birdbath, so I'm guessing a few feet, at least. I can't tell you how relieved I am that my office closed and I can stay in!


Smart move!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wouldn't you be surprised if we all showed up on your doorstep!


Could happen; I just saw news report of $65 air fare to Europe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear that Nathan is doing better. Does this mean he is out of ICU?


sassafras123 said:


> Thank you all for prayers. My friend Betty's son Nathan is doing better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you April! If I can get to the store today I just may make it tonight. Don't have coriander and could pick up a rotissiere chicken and white beans. Will do my best to get there this morning. It sounds yummy.


oneapril said:


> Ok, Gwen...I make a lot of soups...they all start with the basic first three ingredients and a walk through the spice rack!
> 
> White Chicken Chili
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen, did you see these on the forum? I immediately thought of you!

https://www.askideas.com/60-best-knitting-tattoos/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can change to any GP in the network. I need referrals for specialist (and they should be in network as well, but I see one outside the network.) They are becoming even easier on the referrals, usually, just a phone call needed now. There tend to be groups that kind of stick together but, if I find someone I like, I insist on referral to that person. The only problem I ever had was Dr. refusing to let me see a new person in the same office. The first guy about killed me and his partner saved me, but I couldn't go back to him for the next surgery and refused to see the fist guy. I then left that GP. I believe that was really more office policy that a RULE but it happened to me twice and I chose to go with MY choice. I've never heard of a contract with a Dr. With the insurance co, yes. We can only change that once a year in the Fall. I'd call your insurance and question it.


Since there are several drs. in the same office, I must check to see if I can go to another. My insurance company has nothing to do with any doctor that I use. I've been with the same insurance co. for about 40 years and luckily also am covered by my DH's insurance co. so most of the time, all my bills are covered, except for dental.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no is that normal weather for where you live this time of year. Where I lived in sweden snow came about November time and stayed till March, but here in England I am now used too spring coming in March


Nothing was normal about our weather this winter, Sonja! Shirt sleeve weather at Christmas and now all the trees are budding, the daffodils and crocus are up and today it blizzards! They say the famous cherry blossoms in D.C. will be ruined. I hope, locally, our cherry and peach trees are not destroyed by this storm.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> I will try but it is so humid, and that does nothing to help with hot flushes all night. :sm19:
> 
> Have a good day. :sm11:


Do most homes in your area not have air conditioning, Sugar? I guess we are very spoiled by having airconditioning in the humid summer weather.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could happen; I just saw news report of $65 air fare to Europe.


Wow! That is an amazing price! Like the old days of Freddy Laker's airline! For that amount, we really could crash Sonja's house!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you April! If I can get to the store today I just may make it tonight. Don't have coriander and could pick up a rotissiere chicken and white beans. Will do my best to get there this morning. It sounds yummy.


Any of the spices are optional, Gwen...coriander isn't a must, it just "adds another layer of flavor" as Guy Fieri says to do! Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Soup sounds good, April. 

It's still snowing. We're having big fluffy flakes now. I guess I'll hunker down and knit all day (or maybe I'll make the soup). Candy's supposed to go to the groomer tomorrow. If it keeps on snowing like this, we won't be going anywhere. Everyone keep safe and warm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now, now..... you are never supposed to do a PERFECT quilt. It will anger the gods..... Get a few more done and see if those blocks really stick out like sore thumbs. I think you are having a case of Negative Nancy


Oh, I've never done a perfect one, for sure! And I think I was having a case of "this is what I have and they have to go together SOMEhow," along with lack of experience at the time I assembled those. I'm leaving it in time out for now. And I didn't have enough of any color to do any new full blocks, but I will leave the bag where I can see it to remind me. I may change the color scheme and layout of the blocks, even, as the intended stars are not standing out as they should. Eh, it's been a work in progress for over 20 years, so it can just keep "being there" for a while. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Any of the spices are optional, Gwen...coriander isn't a must, it just "adds another layer of flavor" as Guy Fieri says to do! Enjoy!


I won't use coriander or cumin, as I don't like the flavor (I am one of those people who taste soap when cilantro is in food). With chicken, I use thyme quite a bit, with black pepper. We don't have any chicken at the moment but it's not really a soup day here--we are expecting mid- to upper 70s today--meanwhile, one facebook friend in eastern PA reports 2 feet of snow and it's still coming down. What a country!

We're skipping the motorcycle group breakfast this morning; his shoulder is still very painful. He did get an appointment with the ortho doc to see about a cortisone shot (though the one in October didn't do any good, he's hopeful a new one might), but they couldn't get him in until April 5. So at least another couple of weeks with this.

Last night I got a couple of other small quilt projects "sandwiched," cutting the batting and backing. These poor things have been in the box so long the fold lines may be permanent on some of them! I took out a few more (yes, I have LOTS) and left them draped over the ironing board last night to maybe straighten them out a bit before I try to iron them. And I suspect that more are lurking in another box somewhere...I found at least three that are still just stacks of blocks that need assembling (I'm going to try one of those as a quilt as you go on the machine, though it will likely be queen or king size in the end), and one of them is going to be another giant floor puzzle--a nine patch variation that I know I had a diagram for at one point, which may or may not be in my notebook...if I could finish/get rid of finished things, I'd have a lot more space in the workroom (would love to have enough room to keep the ironing board set up all the time but right now it's right behind my chair so I have to be careful when I get up). So that's one of my goals for the year. The largest quilts will still have to be hand done on the frame (I prefer that anyway, but time is always an issue) but the basting spray should help keep them more stable as I move them around. I hope I can keep the cat from using the quilt in the frame as a kitty hammock, though! He loves to sleep up there and it gradually pulls loose and sags so I have to adjust it again every time I go to work on it (the fact that he weighs 15 pounds doesn't help :sm16: ). I did try putting the frame on its side but he still lay on the part that was down and I don't like it on the floor when it's resting--with the frame upright, I can pile the excess fabric on top to keep it cleaner. Right now DD#3's is in there but I haven't gotten very far. Well, I'll work with what I have and work around what I can't get rid of. Story of my life. LOL

Good grief, I've written a book here...and need to get about some work. Healing thoughts for all in need (if you would, also, please hold my friend Amy up today as she is getting some medical reports that will likely not be good), hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, I have a marvelously talented dancer niece who is also surprisingly clumsy. Waiting to fond out how bad she broke her arm this time and how. Last time it was a trampoline accident. Same arm from memory.
> 
> Edit, not broken arm, thank goodness. Badly cut hand from glass breaking when washing up.


Glad to hear it wasn't broken! Hope she heals up fast.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am a leftie and, as a child, would set the table for lefties, knife and fork switched over. Hee hee hee


I still do sometimes, until sometime reminds me not everyone is left handed, lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can change to any GP in the network. I need referrals for specialist (and they should be in network as well, but I see one outside the network.) They are becoming even easier on the referrals, usually, just a phone call needed now. There tend to be groups that kind of stick together but, if I find someone I like, I insist on referral to that person. The only problem I ever had was Dr. refusing to let me see a new person in the same office. The first guy about killed me and his partner saved me, but I couldn't go back to him for the next surgery and refused to see the fist guy. I then left that GP. I believe that was really more office policy that a RULE but it happened to me twice and I chose to go with MY choice. I've never heard of a contract with a Dr. With the insurance co, yes. We can only change that once a year in the Fall. I'd call your insurance and question it.


I've never heard of a contract with a doctor either. We are free to see who we want but I know some doctors offices say they aren't taking new patients but our local ones don't do that. We are 60 miles from the next "practice" so they see everyone but unless it's an emergency you may have to wait a few days. There are "walk in" clinics in Lloydminster.
My friend who practices in Edmonton doesn't take new patients as he's so busy already & is a really good doctor, if he thinks something is wrong, he's like a dog with a bone until he finds the problem. My DH goes to see him once/year just to stay on his list of patients.
We need referral to specialist & depending on the specialty or the urgency of the problem you may wait quite a while. When DS was first sick in the fall, he was referred to Saskatoon & saw 4 different specialists in 4days- immunology, rheumatology, infectious dieseases & dermatology and was back a few days later to see a nephrologist. I would never complain about our health system other than it's very top heavy with paper pushers that make it expensive & when they are trying to cut costs it's always the hands on workers who get cut not those paper pushers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of a contract with a doctor either. We are free to see who we want but I know some doctors offices say they aren't taking new patients but our local ones don't do that. We are 60 miles from the next "practice" so they see everyone but unless it's an emergency you may have to wait a few days. There are "walk in" clinics in Lloydminster.
> My friend who practices in Edmonton doesn't take new patients as he's so busy already & is a really good doctor, if he thinks something is wrong, he's like a dog with a bone until he finds the problem. My DH goes to see him once/year just to stay on his list of patients.
> We need referral to specialist & depending on the specialty or the urgency of the problem you may wait quite a while. When DS was first sick in the fall, he was referred to Saskatoon & saw 4 different specialists in 4days- immunology, rheumatology, infectious dieseases & dermatology and was back a few days later to see a nephrologist. I would never complain about our health system other than it's very top heavy with paper pushers that make it expensive & when they are trying to cut costs it's always the hands on workers who get cut not those paper pushers.


That's the same problem here Bonnie and also hospitals here now have business managers in charge , the problem is they have no medical training and a hospital is not a business


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you all for prayers. My friend Betty's son Nathan is doing better.


Good news, hope he's better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I still do sometimes, until sometime reminds me not everyone is left handed, lol


And that's how everyone knows where I intend to sit--because it's the only place that's "backwards"!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


Wow, amazing work! Love the momma horse's eyes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And that's how everyone knows where I intend to sit--because it's the only place that's "backwards"!


So do you hold your fork in your right hand and your knife in your left ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will try but it is so humid, and that does nothing to help with hot flushes all night. :sm19:
> 
> Have a good day. :sm11:


You are one of those women who carries "her own private summer?"???????? I'm so glad I haven't had that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, I loved hand quilting, the look and the doing.However, didn't like the ironing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now, now..... you are never supposed to do a PERFECT quilt. It will anger the gods..... Get a few more done and see if those blocks really stick out like sore thumbs. I think you are having a case of Negative Nancy


I really like your attitude ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting ready to renew. Would love to see which ones you picked out.


These are the ones, they measure almost the same as my old ones so hopefully fit well. 
My old frames are good & I would have just put new lenses in them but both places I went insisted they wouldn't warranty new glasses in old frames, what a crock! They are metal & as good as the day I bought them????

http://www.zennioptical.com/stainless-steel-half-rim-eyeglass-frames-694017.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could happen; I just saw news report of $65 air fare to Europe.


????You sure wouldn't find that here. My friend thought she got a great bargain to go see her daughter in London & it was $900


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So do you hold your fork in your right hand and your knife in your left ?


No, fork in the left and knife in the right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen, did you see these on the forum? I immediately thought of you!
> 
> https://www.askideas.com/60-best-knitting-tattoos/


Wow! Some of those are great but I would never aenough, especially on the wrist & top of the foot, so painful! I like the idea of "knit fast, die warm"????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fat fingers strike again!!!


Mine are rented when I do that. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We were playing a game last night where you had to read cards in a certain accent. Livey, my Native American, pulled a card and looked puzzled and said "Chicka -GO -an? She didn't recognize that tribe..... It was Chicagoan. (Where we are from and her mom was born) We were all rolling on floor. She was laughing just as hard but it is going to take a long time for her to live that one down. DH thanked her profusely for taking focus off him, as he is our normal source of great amusement..j I loved it because it was definitely old style Livey. I know she will be fine.... just my job to fret a bit....


 :sm23: That's way too funny!! It's good her old self is peeking through. 
Unfortunately, or fortunately, the fretting never ends does it, when not fretting about the kids, it's fretting about the grands, it's just a never ending cycle. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I offered a swap. It is exactly what I want. If I had seen it first...... We are getting nails done in morning. Will probably have to skip lunch. She has dentist appointment first and then packing up for the drive.


LOL! Let her drive you when she's home, so you get to ride in it at least. 
At yoga last night, I realized that I _really_ need a pedicure, so that may be on the list for this weekend. :sm12:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Winter storm Stella is really causing havoc around the country. Please stay safe and don't venture out if you can avoid it. It is 49 F here right now, but the sun is shining. May get a little rain today, but probably not!

DD wants me to make an afghan for her and DH. She wanted purple, so I got on Knit Picks last night and saw that Brava was on sale. Figured out how much to get plus a skein extra. When I went to check out, I got a notice that I was $16 away from free shipping! I hate when this happens! So I decided to get yarn for me an afghan. So I save shipping but spent $25 more! And I didn't need any more yarn! Why do we do this, because I know I am not alone!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> These are the ones, they measure almost the same as my old ones so hopefully fit well.
> My old frames are good & I would have just put new lenses in them but both places I went insisted they wouldn't warranty new glasses in old frames, what a crock! They are metal & as good as the day I bought them????
> 
> http://www.zennioptical.com/stainless-steel-half-rim-eyeglass-frames-694017.html


I really like them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????You sure wouldn't find that here. My friend thought she got a great bargain to go see her daughter in London & it was $900


http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/flights/todayinthesky/2017/02/23/norwegian-65-one-way-fares-northeast-europe-now-sale/98289488/


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


Yes, you absolutely have the right to refuse and insist on an alternative! Never take anything you are uncomfortable with, it off your body, not his, you are in charge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks go out from all of us in this area as people came from as far away as Montreal, Canada and from many other States to help us all get our power back before this new storm hit. When I see the hundreds of trucks going around restoring power I feel like hugging them all. It is so cold and quite dangerous to have no heat so there are centers set up that people can go to. I just saw where a 86 yr. old woman and young man, possibly family, were killed in a fire caused bY trying to keep warm. So sad. Now it is still really cold and really snowing. Think I'm going to have a pj day and just snuggle up and stay warm. Thank goodness DH has Spring break as the university hardly ever closes and I wouldn't want him driving in this. They say the worst of the storm is an hour East of us, but we are still expected to get 16 inches of snow. 

Now to read a bit. I can see I've missed a lot. Had to go to the dentist and will cost almost $2,000 for a crown and told insurance will cover a whopping $500. ????????. Thank goodness I can put it on a payment plan for a year. 

Hugs to all. Stay warm if anywhere in the Northeast. I must read Bonnie's posts to see how she is faring and of course any affected by bad weaTHer anywhere.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikayknits, I refuse to take medications all the time unless I really need it. According to the NYU doctors the treatment for atrial fibrillation has changed. I will see if I can find any information on it. I guess I'll have to rely on our KTP nurses. My doctor also told me about this but my mother wouldn't allow them to do anytHing invasive and they needed to do an incision as I understood it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Since there are several drs. in the same office, I must check to see if I can go to another. My insurance company has nothing to do with any doctor that I use. I've been with the same insurance co. for about 40 years and luckily also am covered by my DH's insurance co. so most of the time, all my bills are covered, except for dental.


There is no charge to visit the doctor, is there? No charge here. My extra insurance pays prescriptions, dental, massage therapy etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you all for prayers. My friend Betty's son Nathan is doing better.


That is very good, hopefully he will just keep improving. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nothing was normal about our weather this winter, Sonja! Shirt sleeve weather at Christmas and now all the trees are budding, the daffodils and crocus are up and today it blizzards! They say the famous cherry blossoms in D.C. will be ruined. I hope, locally, our cherry and peach trees are not destroyed by this storm.


That's terrible, I hope your trees survive.
We have had periods of warmer than usual weather but there will be no flowers or leaf buds until well into May.
Normally we get spring in April but can still get ugly weather, just usually not -40???? I was oncall one Easter in April & ended up staying at the hospital for 3 days, when I finally got to come home there were 6 foot drifts in our driveway. Mother Nature sure has PMS sometimes????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good job, Kaye! It is so good for you!


It really is, I just need to stick with it permanently instead of going gung ho, then stopping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I won't use coriander or cumin, as I don't like the flavor (I am one of those people who taste soap when cilantro is in food). With chicken, I use thyme quite a bit, with black pepper. We don't have any chicken at the moment but it's not really a soup day here--we are expecting mid- to upper 70s today--meanwhile, one facebook friend in eastern PA reports 2 feet of snow and it's still coming down. What a country!
> 
> We're skipping the motorcycle group breakfast this morning; his shoulder is still very painful. He did get an appointment with the ortho doc to see about a cortisone shot (though the one in October didn't do any good, he's hopeful a new one might), but they couldn't get him in until April 5. So at least another couple of weeks with this.
> 
> ...


Has Bub ever tried the Salonpas patches, I find they help as much as anything I've tried. They are expensive here if you buy them in a store but I get them off EBay for $20 for 140 patches 2 x3 inch patches. If interested, I'll give you the link. PM me.

I really try to finish each project before starting another, I don't want a box of UFOs, that being said I have too many in progress just now as I couldn't find a "deal" on backing. I have that now & want to get them finished up.
I don't like hand sewing enough to quilt by hand, mine aren't perfect but I do machine quilting, just stitch in the ditch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did! Many I had seen before. Loved the first one especially.


KateB said:


> Gwen, did you see these on the forum? I immediately thought of you!
> 
> https://www.askideas.com/60-best-knitting-tattoos/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's the same problem here Bonnie and also hospitals here now have business managers in charge , the problem is they have no medical training and a hospital is not a business


Exactly & it seems every other week they dream up a new way to shuffle paper from one desk to another to justify being there & paid more than those who do the hands on work!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

April I just put on the white chicken chili...did just like the recipe BUT forgot to get limes and didn't have any lime juice so I took a chance and put in a splash of lemon juice. Can't wait to try it. It smells devine!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So do you hold your fork in your right hand and your knife in your left ?


I hold fork in my left hand. I'd probably starve if I had to use my right???? Maybe I should try that for a month????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/flights/todayinthesky/2017/02/23/norwegian-65-one-way-fares-northeast-europe-now-sale/98289488/


Wow! But it would probably cost me $1000 to get to the airport that gives those flights????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks go out from all of us in this area as people came from as far away as Montreal, Canada and from many other States to help us all get our power back before this new storm hit. When I see the hundreds of trucks going around restoring power I feel like hugging them all. It is so cold and quite dangerous to have no heat so there are centers set up that people can go to. I just saw where a 86 yr. old woman and young man, possibly family, were killed in a fire caused bY trying to keep warm. So sad. Now it is still really cold and really snowing. Think I'm going to have a pj day and just snuggle up and stay warm. Thank goodness DH has Spring break as the university hardly ever closes and I wouldn't want him driving in this. They say the worst of the storm is an hour East of us, but we are still expected to get 16 inches of snow.
> 
> Now to read a bit. I can see I've missed a lot. Had to go to the dentist and will cost almost $2,000 for a crown and told insurance will cover a whopping $500. ????????. Thank goodness I can put it on a payment plan for a year.
> 
> Hugs to all. Stay warm if anywhere in the Northeast. I must read Bonnie's posts to see how she is faring and of course any affected by bad weaTHer anywhere.


It's good most have power restored, those guys sure earn every dime of their salary! 
I'm glad your DH doesn't have to try to get to work. Hope the storm doesn't get too bad for you.
We have sunshine today & a howling wind but it's to bring in warmer weather.

Dental prices are so crazy! My BIL works for investors group, he says dentists have a liscence to print money????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooooo...I like your frame choice!


Bonnie7591 said:


> These are the ones, they measure almost the same as my old ones so hopefully fit well.
> My old frames are good & I would have just put new lenses in them but both places I went insisted they wouldn't warranty new glasses in old frames, what a crock! They are metal & as good as the day I bought them????
> 
> http://www.zennioptical.com/stainless-steel-half-rim-eyeglass-frames-694017.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of a contract with a doctor either. We are free to see who we want but I know some doctors offices say they aren't taking new patients but our local ones don't do that. We are 60 miles from the next "practice" so they see everyone but unless it's an emergency you may have to wait a few days. There are "walk in" clinics in Lloydminster.
> My friend who practices in Edmonton doesn't take new patients as he's so busy already & is a really good doctor, if he thinks something is wrong, he's like a dog with a bone until he finds the problem. My DH goes to see him once/year just to stay on his list of patients.
> We need referral to specialist & depending on the specialty or the urgency of the problem you may wait quite a while. When DS was first sick in the fall, he was referred to Saskatoon & saw 4 different specialists in 4days- immunology, rheumatology, infectious dieseases & dermatology and was back a few days later to see a nephrologist. I would never complain about our health system other than it's very top heavy with paper pushers that make it expensive & when they are trying to cut costs it's always the hands on workers who get cut not those paper pushers.


It could be because mine in a self-contained medical centre. There are at least 10 family doctors there, an ultrasound clinic, a drugstore, physio, plastic surgeon, a nurse practitioner and I don't know what else. They still refer me to specialists outside the clinic. After I had the ultrasound on my shoulder, I received a call from my doctor's office telling me that he wasn't in but that another doctor was covering for him and that I had a tear in my rotator cuff. They want me to go for physio. Now I'm waiting for an appointment. I don't know if it will be in the same building or elsewhere.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has Bub ever tried the Salonpas patches, I find they help as much as anything I've tried. They are expensive here if you buy them in a store but I get them off EBay for $20 for 140 patches 2 x3 inch patches. If interested, I'll give you the link. PM me.
> 
> I really try to finish each project before starting another, I don't want a box of UFOs, that being said I have too many in progress just now as I couldn't find a "deal" on backing. I have that now & want to get them finished up.
> I don't like hand sewing enough to quilt by hand, mine aren't perfect but I do machine quilting, just stitch in the ditch.


Sadly, the patches aren't allowed, as people who shouldn't have aspirin in full doses can't use them (one of the main ingredients is an aspirin derivative, and since he's on blood thinners, that's a nope). I got a couple of backing pieces (bought the bolt, basically, of two fabrics on the good sale) and will use it for as many of the small ones as I can fit in--I'll need to measure and check my book for yardages on the larger ones. I do have backing and batting in the bag with one top, king size, which I hope will go in the frame as soon as DD's is out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks go out from all of us in this area as people came from as far away as Montreal, Canada and from many other States to help us all get our power back before this new storm hit. When I see the hundreds of trucks going around restoring power I feel like hugging them all. It is so cold and quite dangerous to have no heat so there are centers set up that people can go to. I just saw where a 86 yr. old woman and young man, possibly family, were killed in a fire caused bY trying to keep warm. So sad. Now it is still really cold and really snowing. Think I'm going to have a pj day and just snuggle up and stay warm. Thank goodness DH has Spring break as the university hardly ever closes and I wouldn't want him driving in this. They say the worst of the storm is an hour East of us, but we are still expected to get 16 inches of snow.
> 
> Now to read a bit. I can see I've missed a lot. Had to go to the dentist and will cost almost $2,000 for a crown and told insurance will cover a whopping $500. ????????. Thank goodness I can put it on a payment plan for a year.
> 
> Hugs to all. Stay warm if anywhere in the Northeast. I must read Bonnie's posts to see how she is faring and of course any affected by bad weaTHer anywhere.


Glad to hear that you are getting outside help to get the power back on. We've had a lot of closures here too. I got up early to get our recycling out only to get an email saying there will be no garbage collection today. It's still snowing here and the plows have been in my complex since 7.30 a.m. I shoveled the deck off so that Candy could go out and it's now blown back in. She'll just have to walk or wade through it. Lots of snow clumps in her fur. :sm13: I'm staying in too and started on my tax but will go back to knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is no charge to visit the doctor, is there? No charge here. My extra insurance pays prescriptions, dental, massage therapy etc.


No, there isn't a charge to visit the doctor. My insurance covers the same as yours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has Bub ever tried the Salonpas patches, I find they help as much as anything I've tried. They are expensive here if you buy them in a store but I get them off EBay for $20 for 140 patches 2 x3 inch patches. If interested, I'll give you the link. PM me.
> 
> I really try to finish each project before starting another, I don't want a box of UFOs, that being said I have too many in progress just now as I couldn't find a "deal" on backing. I have that now & want to get them finished up.
> I don't like hand sewing enough to quilt by hand, mine aren't perfect but I do machine quilting, just stitch in the ditch.


I've used Salonpas occasionally on my shoulder. They do help.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks go out from all of us in this area as people came from as far away as Montreal, Canada and from many other States to help us all get our power back before this new storm hit. When I see the hundreds of trucks going around restoring power I feel like hugging them all. It is so cold and quite dangerous to have no heat so there are centers set up that people can go to. I just saw where a 86 yr. old woman and young man, possibly family, were killed in a fire caused bY trying to keep warm. So sad. Now it is still really cold and really snowing. Think I'm going to have a pj day and just snuggle up and stay warm. Thank goodness DH has Spring break as the university hardly ever closes and I wouldn't want him driving in this. They say the worst of the storm is an hour East of us, but we are still expected to get 16 inches of snow.
> 
> Now to read a bit. I can see I've missed a lot. Had to go to the dentist and will cost almost $2,000 for a crown and told insurance will cover a whopping $500. ð±ð³. Thank goodness I can put it on a payment plan for a year.
> 
> Hugs to all. Stay warm if anywhere in the Northeast. I must read Bonnie's posts to see how she is faring and of course any affected by bad weaTHer anywhere.


I am glad you got your power back, Daralene. Wonderful that help came from all around! It is still snowing like crazy here...and I am still in jams, too! I just finished a cowl in a simple design, made for my sister-in-law with Red Heart boutique (as she can't wear wool). It is nice to use...very soft and gives a nice texture. The colors are very rich dark oranges to reds, with just a little blue, but it looks very pale in the photo.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, I hope your trees survive.
> We have had periods of warmer than usual weather but there will be no flowers or leaf buds until well into May.
> Normally we get spring in April but can still get ugly weather, just usually not -40???? I was oncall one Easter in April & ended up staying at the hospital for 3 days, when I finally got to come home there were 6 foot drifts in our driveway. Mother Nature sure has PMS sometimes????


Love that, Bonnie! Mother Nature with pms!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene, I meant to comment on the cost of your crown. When I first had one, it cost $800. The next ones cost about $1000, and that was about 5 years ago. The prices have really soared since then. I feel your pain. I didn't get mine totally covered either but I think I got paid half the cost. I had 4 done at once. After I moved here, my new dentist sent me to an endodontist because one of the crowned teeth was infected. Needed to have it cleaned out. That was another $2000. I sure wish I had become a dentist although I have heard that the incidence of suicides among dentists is very high. I wonder if it's because of the pain their patients endure...not meaning to be funny but it could affect their mental state.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you got your power back, Daralene. Wonderful that help came from all around! It is still snowing like crazy here...and I am still in jams, too! I just finished a cowl in a simple design, made for my sister-in-law with Red Heart boutique (as she can't wear wool). It is nice to use...very soft and gives a nice texture. The colors are very rich dark oranges to reds, with jus a little blue, but it looks very pale in the photo.


I love the colours in the cowl. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> April I just put on the white chicken chili...did just like the recipe BUT forgot to get limes and didn't have any lime juice so I took a chance and put in a splash of lemon juice. Can't wait to try it. It smells devine!


Sounds great, Gwen! Lemon will work, too. It sounds delicious! Does your family enjoy spicy or calm? We seem to put Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning in almost everything! It is just a little spicy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the UK we have perfectly normal spring weather well for this year lovely blue skies and all the spring flowers are blooming :sm02:


Our iris' are coming up too, I need to go see if the daffy's are trying to pop up so I can cut the fabric so they can get through, when we laid the yard fabric we couldn't remember exactly where they were so now I have to look for them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! But it would probably cost me $1000 to get to the airport that gives those flights????


I told my husband about the $65 flight and he remarked, "$65 going there, and $599 for the return flight!" Funny man!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, it started snowing last night about 8 and now, at 6:50 am it is snowing and sleeting like crazy! I don't know how deep, but, the snow is almost covering my birdbath, so I'm guessing a few feet, at least. I can't tell you how relieved I am that my office closed and I can stay in!


 :sm06: Holy snowbanks Batman! That's a lot of snow in short order, we got that a few weeks back, I'm glad it's gone and hope we don't get that much again for a bit, though truth be told, we do need the moisture for the crops, gardens, and livestock, it does help the fishermen too. 
Good knitting day for you for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could happen; I just saw news report of $65 air fare to Europe.


Wow, I need to get my passport!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> No, fork in the left and knife in the right.


I thought you might , but got confused when everyone was saying they set the table the wrong way ,


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> I love the colours in the cowl. :sm24:


Thanks, Liz. Now I am choosing something else to knit. Poor little candy...don't lose her in a snow drift! Stay warm!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Our iris' are coming up too, I need to go see if the daffy's are trying to pop up so I can cut the fabric so they can get through, when we laid the yard fabric we couldn't remember exactly where they were so now I have to look for them.


No snow, Kaye? Lucky girl! But it is so pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I told my husband about the $65 flight and he remarked, "$65 going there, and $599 for the return flight!" Funny man!


Here they have very cheap flights to certain destinations in Europe but then they add on for all the extras


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hold fork in my left hand. I'd probably starve if I had to use my right???? Maybe I should try that for a month????????


I thought everyone held there fork in their left hand


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you got your power back, Daralene. Wonderful that help came from all around! It is still snowing like crazy here...and I am still in jams, too! I just finished a cowl in a simple design, made for my sister-in-law with Red Heart boutique (as she can't wear wool). It is nice to use...very soft and gives a nice texture. The colors are very rich dark oranges to reds, with just a little blue, but it looks very pale in the photo.


It's lovely April , beautiful colour


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely April , beautiful colour


Thank you Sonja!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I won't use coriander or cumin, as I don't like the flavor (I am one of those people who taste soap when cilantro is in food). With chicken, I use thyme quite a bit, with black pepper. We don't have any chicken at the moment but it's not really a soup day here--we are expecting mid- to upper 70s today--meanwhile, one facebook friend in eastern PA reports 2 feet of snow and it's still coming down. What a country!
> 
> We're skipping the motorcycle group breakfast this morning; his shoulder is still very painful. He did get an appointment with the ortho doc to see about a cortisone shot (though the one in October didn't do any good, he's hopeful a new one might), but they couldn't get him in until April 5. So at least another couple of weeks with this.
> 
> ...


Definitely praying that things go better than expected for Amy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's the same problem here Bonnie and also hospitals here now have business managers in charge , the problem is they have no medical training and a hospital is not a business


Hospitals are big big business here also. A sad truth that seems to be taking over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????You sure wouldn't find that here. My friend thought she got a great bargain to go see her daughter in London & it was $900


Holy cow. I guess you could always just come across the border and fly out from here. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, fork in the left and knife in the right.


I switch them around so much, I couldn't tell you which hand I use for what. lol It's pretty much, whatever is at that hand is what I use with that hand. :sm12:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Daralene, I meant to comment on the cost of your crown. When I first had one, it cost $800. The next ones cost about $1000, and that was about 5 years ago. The prices have really soared since then. I feel your pain. I didn't get mine totally covered either but I think I got paid half the cost. I had 4 done at once. After I moved here, my new dentist sent me to an endodontist because one of the crowned teeth was infected. Needed to have it cleaned out. That was another $2000. I sure wish I had become a dentist although I have heard that the incidence of suicides among dentists is very high. I wonder if it's because of the pain their patients endure...not meaning to be funny but it could affect their mental state.


It's always made me crazy that dental care isn't covered by "health" insurance. Your teeth are a part of your body and when they go bad, it can cause all kinds of other problems (ask me how I know!). Vision also seems to be separated out from "health" care--and of course those are the two things I need care for the most!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our iris' are coming up too, I need to go see if the daffy's are trying to pop up so I can cut the fabric so they can get through, when we laid the yard fabric we couldn't remember exactly where they were so now I have to look for them.


Our tulips are up in the front, too--they will grow fast and bloom briefly and then everything will go back to brown when it gets hot. Spring here can be gorgeous with all the blooms, but summer is often dull.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful cowl, April. Stay warm and dry up there!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I switch them around so much, I couldn't tell you which hand I use for what. lol It's pretty much, whatever is at that hand is what I use with that hand. :sm12:


It's funny; I'm fairly ambidextrous with most things (love my new sewing scissors, where I can use either hand, though of course as a child I had to learn to cut with my right because lefty or universal scissors didn't exist that I knew of--I bat, bowl, knit and do other things righty because that's how I was taught by a right-hander), but when it comes to eating, brushing my teeth, crochet, and writing, I'm lefty all the way. I can do all those things right-handed, but it's a hot mess for sure if I do!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Trying to catch up, on page 42, but keep falling asleep, lol. The nerve block wore off at 3:00, and the pain hit hard, in spite of the Norco. So, got in touch with doctor, and he is adding tramadol to my meds, hope it helps. Hubby is out picking up new pills and frozen custard, yummmmm. Am missing knitting already.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you got your power back, Daralene. Wonderful that help came from all around! It is still snowing like crazy here...and I am still in jams, too! I just finished a cowl in a simple design, made for my sister-in-law with Red Heart boutique (as she can't wear wool). It is nice to use...very soft and gives a nice texture. The colors are very rich dark oranges to reds, with just a little blue, but it looks very pale in the photo.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sadly, the patches aren't allowed, as people who shouldn't have aspirin in full doses can't use them (one of the main ingredients is an aspirin derivative, and since he's on blood thinners, that's a nope). I got a couple of backing pieces (bought the bolt, basically, of two fabrics on the good sale) and will use it for as many of the small ones as I can fit in--I'll need to measure and check my book for yardages on the larger ones. I do have backing and batting in the bag with one top, king size, which I hope will go in the frame as soon as DD's is out.


It's hard when you have more than one problem. Hope the shot will help him


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The cowl is beautiful April. I really like the color yarn. I like a lot of Redheart yarn.

I'm sitting here enjoying a bowl of the white chicken chili/soup. I do believe it is a new favorite. Can't wait for DH to sample it. Thanks again for sharing the recipe. This will be a repeated recipe here for sure.


oneapril said:


> I am glad you got your power back, Daralene. Wonderful that help came from all around! It is still snowing like crazy here...and I am still in jams, too! I just finished a cowl in a simple design, made for my sister-in-law with Red Heart boutique (as she can't wear wool). It is nice to use...very soft and gives a nice texture. The colors are very rich dark oranges to reds, with just a little blue, but it looks very pale in the photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to eat very spicy food but not so much any more; just let folks add in what they want. I'm not familiar with that creole seasoning. I'll have to look for it. My DD loves spicy.


oneapril said:


> Sounds great, Gwen! Lemon will work, too. It sounds delicious! Does your family enjoy spicy or calm? We seem to put Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning in almost everything! It is just a little spicy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are having a lot of pain. Hopefully the tramadol will help. I keep that on hand for bad days myself. Maybe you can just browse knitting patterns and it will help get you through this period of no knitting.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Trying to catch up, on page 42, but keep falling asleep, lol. The nerve block wore off at 3:00, and the pain hit hard, in spite of the Norco. So, got in touch with doctor, and he is adding tramadol to my meds, hope it helps. Hubby is out picking up new pills and frozen custard, yummmmm. Am missing knitting already.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Trying to catch up, on page 42, but keep falling asleep, lol. The nerve block wore off at 3:00, and the pain hit hard, in spite of the Norco. So, got in touch with doctor, and he is adding tramadol to my meds, hope it helps. Hubby is out picking up new pills and frozen custard, yummmmm. Am missing knitting already.


Hope the new medication does the trick


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


It's lovely Gwen. Beautiful pattern


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful work ladies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you got your power back, Daralene. Wonderful that help came from all around! It is still snowing like crazy here...and I am still in jams, too! I just finished a cowl in a simple design, made for my sister-in-law with Red Heart boutique (as she can't wear wool). It is nice to use...very soft and gives a nice texture. The colors are very rich dark oranges to reds, with just a little blue, but it looks very pale in the photo.


Very pretty I am sure!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


It's lovely--perhaps a light steaming on the edges, since it's acrylic?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, beautiful cowl, love the colors and even tension.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, lapghan very pretty, sorry it is curling.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lazy day, weeded a little, actually played dulcimer a little, did wash but now ready for nap. Didn't walk, awake to after 3 a.m.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you really want to learn, we could try & do it here & maybe on Skype? It's hard to push the needle through the leather but the how-to isn't hard.
> 
> I like these. It would be too hot for Texans to have the fur! Count me in on the class!
> 
> ...


Lost my response! I like the ones without the fur. I'm very hot natured, so even the leather ones may be too warm. But, you can count me in on the class. Sounds like fun!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night.
> 
> Beautiful, Gwen!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


Love the lapghan and the puppy in the back. Nice work.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely April , beautiful colour


It is a beautiful cowl, April. Nicely done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on the lapghan. Good idea Sorlenna; I'll try steaming it before adding anything else. 
Hope everyone in the snow storm's path are save and warm. Sam did you folks get much?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

April I live the cowl and colors.
Gwen the lapghan is so pretty.

Didn't get a big storm last night. Slight accumulation. Has been very cold and it is getting a bit windy out. Did hear that the weather will be yucky off and on from yesterday to Thursday. 

Wondering if I am getting sick. Voice is sounding
like it. Had a headache he earlier and my stomach was upset. Slept on the couch for three hours. Sniffling a bit. I don't want to get/be sick. 
????????????????

The blanket I am working on is on a time out right now. Contemplated ripping it out and starting again. Still might. Not the pattern in this case. It's the person who is knitting it. Lol.???? 

Off I go and will check in later.????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Liz. Now I am choosing something else to knit. Poor little candy...don't lose her in a snow drift! Stay warm!


I could too because she's white.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's always made me crazy that dental care isn't covered by "health" insurance. Your teeth are a part of your body and when they go bad, it can cause all kinds of other problems (ask me how I know!). Vision also seems to be separated out from "health" care--and of course those are the two things I need care for the most!


When I retired, I lost my dental insurance. That's when a person really needs the insurance. Thank goodness my DH's insurance still covers me for dental.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Trying to catch up, on page 42, but keep falling asleep, lol. The nerve block wore off at 3:00, and the pain hit hard, in spite of the Norco. So, got in touch with doctor, and he is adding tramadol to my meds, hope it helps. Hubby is out picking up new pills and frozen custard, yummmmm. Am missing knitting already.


My doctor gave me tramadol for my back pain. I found it has helped. Hope it does for you too. Are you in a sling and if so, how long do you have to wear it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


That's a lovely lapghan, Gwen. Is it for yourself?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> April I live the cowl and colors.
> Gwen the lapghan is so pretty.
> 
> Didn't get a big storm last night. Slight accumulation. Has been very cold and it is getting a bit windy out. Did hear that the weather will be yucky off and on from yesterday to Thursday.
> ...


I'm glad you didn't get the storm. We got it instead and it's still snowing. I've stopped shoveling the deck because it just keeps drifting in. The drifts in front of the house are 2'. I haven't even opened the front door in case the snow blows in. Even the plows have stopped in my complex, don't know about the city proper. I guess there isn't much point as long as it keeps snowing and blowing. I see that New York state is really getting hammered.

I hope you're not getting a cold. I think both you and Gage are run down. You don't seem to be getting enough rest. Maybe you should take a rest from your knitting if you're having trouble with it. Put it aside and do something else for a couple of hours. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Winter storm Stella is really causing havoc around the country. Please stay safe and don't venture out if you can avoid it. It is 49 F here right now, but the sun is shining. May get a little rain today, but probably not!
> 
> DD wants me to make an afghan for her and DH. She wanted purple, so I got on Knit Picks last night and saw that Brava was on sale. Figured out how much to get plus a skein extra. When I went to check out, I got a notice that I was $16 away from free shipping! I hate when this happens! So I decided to get yarn for me an afghan. So I save shipping but spent $25 more! And I didn't need any more yarn! Why do we do this, because I know I am not alone!


Because buying yarn is so much fun, and we can't pass up a bargain even if we don't need it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you got your power back, Daralene. Wonderful that help came from all around! It is still snowing like crazy here...and I am still in jams, too! I just finished a cowl in a simple design, made for my sister-in-law with Red Heart boutique (as she can't wear wool). It is nice to use...very soft and gives a nice texture. The colors are very rich dark oranges to reds, with just a little blue, but it looks very pale in the photo.


That's really pretty, and looks so soft.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I told my husband about the $65 flight and he remarked, "$65 going there, and $599 for the return flight!" Funny man!


HaHa!! :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> No snow, Kaye? Lucky girl! But it is so pretty.


I feel that snow is always pretty if looking at it through someone else's window. lolol Well it is pretty when it's on the outside of my window too, until someone walks on it, then it loses it's allure for me. 
We got to a high of 62f today, but it didn't feel that warm with the breeze that was blowing. I know we'll get at least one more good batch of snow before it's all over though.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> My doctor gave me tramadol for my back pain. I found it has helped. Hope it does for you too. Are you in a sling and if so, how long do you have to wear it?


I'll be in a sling for 6 weeks. My tendon was almost completely severed, and they had to do something with my bicep tendon as well


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I'll be in a sling for 6 weeks. My tendon was almost completely severed, and they had to do something with my bicep tendon as well


Wow, that is a long time. I hope you can manage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's funny; I'm fairly ambidextrous with most things (love my new sewing scissors, where I can use either hand, though of course as a child I had to learn to cut with my right because lefty or universal scissors didn't exist that I knew of--I bat, bowl, knit and do other things righty because that's how I was taught by a right-hander), but when it comes to eating, brushing my teeth, crochet, and writing, I'm lefty all the way. I can do all those things right-handed, but it's a hot mess for sure if I do!


It's interesting how that works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Trying to catch up, on page 42, but keep falling asleep, lol. The nerve block wore off at 3:00, and the pain hit hard, in spite of the Norco. So, got in touch with doctor, and he is adding tramadol to my meds, hope it helps. Hubby is out picking up new pills and frozen custard, yummmmm. Am missing knitting already.


Sleeping is good, natures healer, but the pain not so much, I hope that the tramadol does the job. 
Frozen custard, yum for sure. 
You really did the tendon good, didn't you? Hope that the 6 weeks flies by for you so you can get back to using your arm fully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


That's really pretty Gwen, unfortunate that it wants to curl, but it still looks wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> April I live the cowl and colors.
> Gwen the lapghan is so pretty.
> 
> Didn't get a big storm last night. Slight accumulation. Has been very cold and it is getting a bit windy out. Did hear that the weather will be yucky off and on from yesterday to Thursday.
> ...


Glad you didn't get a ton of snow, hopefully you won't get tooooo much. Hopefully you aren't coming down with anything, but you've had a lot of emotional upheaval lately and that will dramatically lower your resistance so rest and take it easy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No it is a surprise gift for a friend.


budasha said:


> That's a lovely lapghan, Gwen. Is it for yourself?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just hearing about it sounds painful Nikki. You will be in my prayers daily as you heal. I hope the tramadol has given you some relief.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I'll be in a sling for 6 weeks. My tendon was almost completely severed, and they had to do something with my bicep tendon as well


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, the lapghan is beautiful! 

Those of you that are getting snow, stay inside! I can't imagine 2 feet of snow at my house. I do think it is pretty, but like Kaye said, once it is walked on, it loses it luster. Everyone stay safe!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

April, the cowl is very pretty! I love the colors!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Sleeping is good, natures healer, but the pain not so much, I hope that the tramadol does the job.
> Frozen custard, yum for sure.
> You really did the tendon good, didn't you? Hope that the 6 weeks flies by for you so you can get back to using your arm fully.


Well, if you're gonna do something, you might as well do it completely, lol. Tramadol is helping, still have some pain, but it's much more bareable now. Watching Indiana Jones and the last crusade and eating pizza now. I'm being spoiled, lol.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, if you're gonna do something, you might as well do it completely, lol. Tramadol is helping, still have some pain, but it's much more bareable now. Watching Indiana Jones and the last crusade and eating pizza now. I'm being spoiled, lol.


You need spoiling now, it helps with recovery. Enjoy it while you can. 
I was spoiled this evening. I went with eldest son to exchange a faulty kettle, then he bought dinner for us at a Greek restaurant and two lovely bags which I insist must be an early Mothers Day present. A really lovely evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, if you're gonna do something, you might as well do it completely, lol. Tramadol is helping, still have some pain, but it's much more bareable now. Watching Indiana Jones and the last crusade and eating pizza now. I'm being spoiled, lol.


LOL! That is true, don't do a job halfway if you're going to do it. 
Being spoiled is a good thing, Indiana Jones isn't bad either, I should pull my dvd's out, I have all 4 of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> You need spoiling now, it helps with recovery. Enjoy it while you can.
> I was spoiled this evening. I went with eldest son to exchange a faulty kettle, then he bought dinner for us at a Greek restaurant and two lovely bags which I insist must be an early Mothers Day present. A really lovely evening.


That does sound like a lovely evening, I love Greek food. 
What a sweet son.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> You need spoiling now, it helps with recovery. Enjoy it while you can.
> I was spoiled this evening. I went with eldest son to exchange a faulty kettle, then he bought dinner for us at a Greek restaurant and two lovely bags which I insist must be an early Mothers Day present. A really lovely evening.


What a lovely thing for your son to do for you. Glad that you enjoyed the evening with him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I spoke with my SIL today. Her sister and husband are arriving from Calgary tomorrow (if airplanes are flying) to see her brother-in-law. He is the one who has cancer. The one who has been so miserable with everyone. My SIL tells me that he is now very ill and they're not sure if he will last through the weekend. He refused chemo but opted for homeopathy. It helped at first or at least, he felt better for a few days and then he just went downhill. He could use a few prayers please. Thanks.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been busy working on his drawing. I have been busy making dishcloths. I made 8 in the past 10 days. I haven't taken any pictures yet of my work. I just finished weaving in the ends a few minutes ago.


Lovely work Matthew. Always enjoy these pics


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That does sound like a lovely evening, I love Greek food.
> What a sweet son.


Agreed!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just saw a pic of the blizzard in the Northeast. It looks terrible! Please take care and stay inside!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I spoke with my SIL today. Her sister and husband are arriving from Calgary tomorrow (if airplanes are flying) to see her brother-in-law. He is the one who has cancer. The one who has been so miserable with everyone. My SIL tells me that he is now very ill and they're not sure if he will last through the weekend. He refused chemo but opted for homeopathy. It helped at first or at least, he felt better for a few days and then he just went downhill. He could use a few prayers please. Thanks.


Prayers that he has a peaceful and easy passing for sure, and prayers for the rest of the family. It's good that they are flying in to see him.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, so much for my light hearted post. Now I want to go into a problem I'm struggling with. Some of you may remember that I had a sudden onset of atrial flutter in April 2016. I had a cardioversion which was deemed successful. However it did not last. I had two more cardioversions in October and was prescribed a medication called fleccanide (sp.?)which was supposed to regulate my heart rate. I had to be hospitalized for three days to start this medication. It did not work for me, instead I had a trip to the emergency room a few weeks later with a very rapid heart rate. I made an appointment with the EP from my cardio. group, thinking that he might talk about ablation. Instead he wants me to go on a medication called Tikosyn, another drug which is supposed to stop the Afib. Again I would be hospitalized for three days so heart and kidney functions can be monitored. I have never been so afraid of a medication in my entire life! My biggest concern is that I only have one kidney due to having renal cancer several years ago. Some of the side effects are dizziness, shortness of breath, lower back pain (I already have that) weight gain (I certainly don't need that.) There are so many contraindications including local anesthetics such as novocaine, lidocaine, certain antacids, some antibiotics, antidepressants, and many more (too many to list here.) Many of these can cause a dangerously rapid heartbeat. Also my pharmacist quoted a price of 700.00 dollars a month! My question is (especially to the other nurses on KTP) have you ever refused to take a medication that a doctor wants you to take? I feel my concerns are valid, and I have an appointment to discuss this with the doctor, but I am a little stressed about this. Sorry to write such a book.


With all the contra indicators, ensure there is no clash with other meds you are on. Talk to EP again about your concerns. Given you have.had a.bad reaction with this type medication already, it is for your own peace off mind


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have pulled the blanket out and put my knitting away for now. 

It is sore in my sinus area and I have a touch of a cough. Good thing I already have a dr appointment for tomorrow morning. Just feeling kinda blah. 


Liz prayers on on the way. Truly hope he has an easy and peaceful passing. Hugs to you and your family. 2 feet outside your door sounds like us when we lived in the country. The wind would pick up and it would drift. At least that high or higher.

It is snowing out there now but the wind is blowing to. I hear the snow plows going by. 

I feel tired but I don't know if I will sleep to well. After my 3 hour nap on the couch this afternoon. I hope I can. Slept poorly the last 2 nights.

Will try to check in again before bed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Last thing.... Thought of a certain pattern and bacon thief on here. (You know who you are.) The yarn shop had a loose, flowy top with a ladies head on it and it said "I learned to knit in prison"..... Kind of pricey and it looked a tad big, but may have to have it.... That should keep people from bothering me when I'm counting stitches! Night (or morning al)


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> Have pulled the blanket out and put my knitting away for now.
> 
> It is sore in my sinus area and I have a touch of a cough. Good thing I already have a dr appointment for tomorrow morning. Just feeling kinda blah.
> 
> ...


I have noticed myself if I nap too long, I don't sleep well either at night.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The worst is when you are sat and haven't moved so it should be just there but it's no where to be found , how does that work ?


I need to know that too as am currently missing some scissors that I had where I sit to craft


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


Oh Gwen, it is lovely. I love the design. It seems you really zipped through this project. Another whiz on our hands?????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I spoke with my SIL today. Her sister and husband are arriving from Calgary tomorrow (if airplanes are flying) to see her brother-in-law. He is the one who has cancer. The one who has been so miserable with everyone. My SIL tells me that he is now very ill and they're not sure if he will last through the weekend. He refused chemo but opted for homeopathy. It helped at first or at least, he felt better for a few days and then he just went downhill. He could use a few prayers please. Thanks.


Sending prayers!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd best take a moment to let you all know that I'm still among the living.
> 
> Kehinkle came to visit Elm on Friday and then came home for a supper meal of ''must goes''. You know, ''This must go and that must go'' stuff in the fridge. Kathy came earlier than expected but just in time to help us go from raw chicken leg quarters and torn-up bread pieces, chopped and not-yet-chopped raw vegetables, canned cream of mushroom soups which we managed to turn into poached chicken to top home-made dressing/stuffing followed by gravy on top. In just two hours time!!!! We served slices of canned cranberry sauce with desserts and hot and cold drinks (coffee and Koolade). We had made so much food that many folks had seconds or maybe thirds. We put so many vegetable into the dressing that it wasn't really necessary to add a separate veg into the meal. No one noticed but me, I suspect. It was a cold day and some of our people live ''rough''--they sleep under bridges or in tents in the woods around town. It takes a lot of calories to keep warm under those conditions.
> 
> ...


I am sure all your work is appreciated with the meals service. I know, with my very tight finances at the moment, I really appreciate the street feeds in my area. Not only am I getting 3 courses, a soup or sloppy rice or curry followed by a burger followed by dessert, I am also getting out and mixing with new people who have very interesting stories.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have pulled the blanket out and put my knitting away for now.
> 
> It is sore in my sinus area and I have a touch of a cough. Good thing I already have a dr appointment for tomorrow morning. Just feeling kinda blah.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you may be getting a sinus infection, good that you are going to the doc, I hope that that's all it is and not a cold or anything. 
HUGS!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, happiness is having a beloved son spoil you!
Nikki, hope pain controlled. Are you typing blog or using the microphone?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, sending prayers.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sadly, the patches aren't allowed, as people who shouldn't have aspirin in full doses can't use them (one of the main ingredients is an aspirin derivative, and since he's on blood thinners, that's a nope). I got a couple of backing pieces (bought the bolt, basically, of two fabrics on the good sale) and will use it for as many of the small ones as I can fit in--I'll need to measure and check my book for yardages on the larger ones. I do have backing and batting in the bag with one top, king size, which I hope will go in the frame as soon as DD's is out.


What about the BenGay back patches? I have used them on my knees and they take some of the soreness out.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I told my husband about the $65 flight and he remarked, "$65 going there, and $599 for the return flight!" Funny man!


Probably true!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, it started snowing last night about 8 and now, at 6:50 am it is snowing and sleeting like crazy! I don't know how deep, but, the snow is almost covering my birdbath, so I'm guessing a few feet, at least. I can't tell you how relieved I am that my office closed and I can stay in!


In my area (western Pa) instead of snowmageddon we got nomageddon! I can't take credit for that clever comment, I heard it on TV.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> In my area (western Pa) instead of snowmageddon we got nomageddon! I can't take credit for that clever comment, I heard it on TV.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams, see you all tomorrow and we'll do it all again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


Very pretty, Gwen


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Gwen, your lapghan is really beautiful! What is the color? It shows up slightly pinkl on my computer.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I want to take time to thank all of you who commented on my medication dilemma. I have a lot to think about before I see the doctor next Monday. Thanks for all the hugs too! They really help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I'll be in a sling for 6 weeks. My tendon was almost completely severed, and they had to do something with my bicep tendon as well


I hope the new meds got you out of pain.
Do you have that sling with the block of foam by your waist? I hated that thing & wore it for 6 weeks


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, happiness is having a beloved son spoil you!
> Nikki, hope pain controlled. Are you typing blog or using the microphone?


Using my phone, right hand, swiping. Pain is much better controlled now, thankfully.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Lost my response! I like the ones without the fur. I'm very hot natured, so even the leather ones may be too warm. But, you can count me in on the class. Sounds like fun!


????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the new meds got you out of pain.
> Do you have that song with the block of foam by your waist? I hated that thing & wore it for 6 weeks


Yep, it's not very comfortable at all.... And I will also have to wear it for six weeks. Bahumbug.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I spoke with my SIL today. Her sister and husband are arriving from Calgary tomorrow (if airplanes are flying) to see her brother-in-law. He is the one who has cancer. The one who has been so miserable with everyone. My SIL tells me that he is now very ill and they're not sure if he will last through the weekend. He refused chemo but opted for homeopathy. It helped at first or at least, he felt better for a few days and then he just went downhill. He could use a few prayers please. Thanks.


I hope he is being kept comfortable & he can still enjoy the visit with family, too bad they left it so late.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> In my area (western Pa) instead of snowmageddon we got nomageddon! I can't take credit for that clever comment, I heard it on TV.


????????glad the storm missed you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yep, it's not very comfortable at all.... And I will also have to wear it for six weeks. Bahumbug.


Nasty, it seems to hold your arm at such a weird angle, I. Wonder who invented that torture machine????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope all those in the path of the big storm can stay indoors & keep power on so they are warm.
I'm off to bed, GD comes in the morning


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess it is time for me to get to bed. I hope everyone stays safe and have a good day/night.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Do most homes in your area not have air conditioning, Sugar? I guess we are very spoiled by having airconditioning in the humid summer weather.


Yes a lot do including me. I have air con in the living area but it is very expensive to run so I try hard to avoid it when I can. Having said that today got to 35c and when I got home later this afternoon from volunteering it was 30c inside... so it is on. There is no way I can afford to have it on overnight though, so will need to turn it off after couple of hours. Tomorrow is to be 26c which will be nice but overnight tonight it is to only get down to about 21c. UGH


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are one of those women who carries "her own private summer?"???????? I'm so glad I haven't had that.


Oh yes, thats for sure! I am getting quite fed up with it though. At least I dont get so many when it is cooler weather. You are very lucky. :sm19:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

3a.m. and I am up, bah humbug.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Trying to catch up, on page 42, but keep falling asleep, lol. The nerve block wore off at 3:00, and the pain hit hard, in spite of the Norco. So, got in touch with doctor, and he is adding tramadol to my meds, hope it helps. Hubby is out picking up new pills and frozen custard, yummmmm. Am missing knitting already.


I hope the tramadol is helping with the pain. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


It looks lovely Gwen, well done. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes a lot do including me. I have air con in the living area but it is very expensive to run so I try hard to avoid it when I can. Having said that today got to 35c and when I got home later this afternoon from volunteering it was 30c inside... so it is on. There is no way I can afford to have it on overnight though, so will need to turn it off after couple of hours. Tomorrow is to be 26c which will be nice but overnight tonight it is to only get down to about 21c. UGH


That is not so good, Cathy- hoping you do manage to rest!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I spoke with my SIL today. Her sister and husband are arriving from Calgary tomorrow (if airplanes are flying) to see her brother-in-law. He is the one who has cancer. The one who has been so miserable with everyone. My SIL tells me that he is now very ill and they're not sure if he will last through the weekend. He refused chemo but opted for homeopathy. It helped at first or at least, he felt better for a few days and then he just went downhill. He could use a few prayers please. Thanks.


How sad. I hope they are keeping him comfortable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not so good, Cathy- hoping you do manage to rest!


I will. Am pretty tired so hopefully will get to sleep ok.

How are things with you Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I noticed Strawberry4U is on the birthday list, but not with her current username is it Sharon Scheller? That aside, wishing her a pain free year!

*Happy Happy Day, Sharon!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will. Am pretty tired so hopefully will get to sleep ok.
> 
> How are things with you Julie?


I am up (obviously!) after sleeping about 3 hours- I like to catch up on the computer at this time. Was supposed to go to the movies today- but there was a mistake over the time and the session had already started when we rolled up- so we will try again next week. We had a nice muffin and I had some Apple juice, the others had coffee or chocolate. Hoping to get to the Post Office either tomorrow or Friday. The weather was pretty good too.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am up (obviously!) after sleeping about 3 hours- I like to catch up on the computer at this time. Was supposed to go to the movies today- but there was a mistake over the time and the session had already started when we rolled up- so we will try again next week. We had a nice muffin and I had some Apple juice, the others had coffee or chocolate. Hoping to get to the Post Office either tomorrow or Friday. The weather was pretty good too.
> Thanks for asking!


 :sm24: Sounds like a nice day apart from missing the movie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Sounds like a nice day apart from missing the movie.


Yes, on balance it was a good day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a oatmeal cream in Downtown Abbey.
r


Marikayknits said:


> Gwen, your lapghan is really beautiful! What is the color? It shows up slightly pinkl on my computer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I hope everyone is doing well today. Seems a little cool today, but hopefully it will warm up later. I am thinking of all of you that are dealing with Stella. I cannot image being in that blizzard. Please stay safe.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Good morning! Thanks to the addition of the tramadol and some ibuprofen, I sleep fairly well last night, and my pain level is only 2/10. Thank you for all the prayers, I know they play a large part in my pain relief too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sharon.
Julie, thank you for birthday reminder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the prayers. It's still snowing and I just looked out the front window. I have a drift 5'high in the front. To open the back door, I have to push the snow out of the way. Enough already.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Good morning! Thanks to the addition of the tramadol and some ibuprofen, I sleep fairly well last night, and my pain level is only 2/10. Thank you for all the prayers, I know they play a large part in my pain relief too.


That's good news. Sleep is so necessary to healing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am sure all your work is appreciated with the meals service. I know, with my very tight finances at the moment, I really appreciate the street feeds in my area. Not only am I getting 3 courses, a soup or sloppy rice or curry followed by a burger followed by dessert, I am also getting out and mixing with new people who have very interesting stories.


Sounds like you have some caring people in your area. It's a bonus that you are able to get out and meet new people.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers. It's still snowing and I just looked out the front window. I have a drift 5'high in the front. To open the back door, I have to push the snow out of the way. Enough already.


We didn't get much in the second wave so we're doing fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have pulled the blanket out and put my knitting away for now.
> 
> It is sore in my sinus area and I have a touch of a cough. Good thing I already have a dr appointment for tomorrow morning. Just feeling kinda blah.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mel. Sure hope the doctor will give you something to make you feel much better. Your area usually gets more snow that mine but it seems to be the other way around this time. The wind's still blowing so that's making it worse. I hate it.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I feel that snow is always pretty if looking at it through someone else's window. lolol Well it is pretty when it's on the outside of my window too, until someone walks on it, then it loses it's allure for me.
> We got to a high of 62f today, but it didn't feel that warm with the breeze that was blowing. I know we'll get at least one more good batch of snow before it's all over though.


Oh, Kaye Jo, turn on the fans and send that 62F here to NY State!! It has been snowing since very early Tues. morning and is STILL snowing!! 16F and some very nasty wind blowing, our county roads have been closed since yesterday afternoon except for emergency vehicles and snow plows. All the schools are closed - even the colleges. Yesterday, I went over to DD's in the morning - the snow wasn't too bad and they had to go to work, because Cornell never closes. Well, about 11 o' clock I got a phone call that Cornell was closing at noon and DD and her DH would be home. They got home about 1 o'clock and then I proceeded to get stuck at the end of their driveway! They came out and pushed me into the road - good thing there was no traffic! When I got home, Bob had shoveled the walk and had used the snow blower to clear the driveway - HURRAH!! No school or work today because the roads are still closed. I'm not sure how much snow we've had because of the blowing and drifting, but from past experience I would say 16-18" and still coming down and blowing around. Eventually, Bob will go out and shovel and snow blow - maybe after lunch.

We are supposed to have a corned beef and cabbage dinner at church on Thursday night and I have a lot of stuff here to do the cooking - I just hope the snow stops and the roads are open by then or Bob and I are going to have a lot of "Irish" meals for the next few days! I have to bake a cake too, so I'd better get going!

We haven't had a storm this bad in many years - makes me want to move somewhere that is warm for a lot of the year!! Sorlenna, any houses for sale near you? I love New Mexico - If I could convince my DDs and their families to come with us, I'd move there in a heartbeat! Probably won't happen though, too bad. Gotta go get busy in the kitchen.

Hugs from the snowy Finger Lakes,
Paula


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes a lot do including me. I have air con in the living area but it is very expensive to run so I try hard to avoid it when I can. Having said that today got to 35c and when I got home later this afternoon from volunteering it was 30c inside... so it is on. There is no way I can afford to have it on overnight though, so will need to turn it off after couple of hours. Tomorrow is to be 26c which will be nice but overnight tonight it is to only get down to about 21c. UGH


I could sure use some of that warm weather right now. I'd be happy to trade with you. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Strawberry4U. I hope you're having a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am up (obviously!) after sleeping about 3 hours- I like to catch up on the computer at this time. Was supposed to go to the movies today- but there was a mistake over the time and the session had already started when we rolled up- so we will try again next week. We had a nice muffin and I had some Apple juice, the others had coffee or chocolate. Hoping to get to the Post Office either tomorrow or Friday. The weather was pretty good too.
> Thanks for asking!


Sorry you missed the movie but at least you were able to get out for a visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Good morning! Thanks to the addition of the tramadol and some ibuprofen, I sleep fairly well last night, and my pain level is only 2/10. Thank you for all the prayers, I know they play a large part in my pain relief too.


Are you able to sleep in bed? I did hear that someone could only sleep in a chair for a couple of weeks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We didn't get much in the second wave so we're doing fine.


I'm glad for you. I hope this is the last kick at the can for us too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Kaye Jo, turn on the fans and send that 62F here to NY State!! It has been snowing since very early Tues. morning and is STILL snowing!! 16F and some very nasty wind blowing, our county roads have been closed since yesterday afternoon except for emergency vehicles and snow plows. All the schools are closed - even the colleges. Yesterday, I went over to DD's in the morning - the snow wasn't too bad and they had to go to work, because Cornell never closes. Well, about 11 o' clock I got a phone call that Cornell was closing at noon and DD and her DH would be home. They got home about 1 o'clock and then I proceeded to get stuck at the end of their driveway! They came out and pushed me into the road - good thing there was no traffic! When I got home, Bob had shoveled the walk and had used the snow blower to clear the driveway - HURRAH!! No school or work today because the roads are still closed. I'm not sure how much snow we've had because of the blowing and drifting, but from past experience I would say 16-18" and still coming down and blowing around. Eventually, Bob will go out and shovel and snow blow - maybe after lunch.
> 
> We are supposed to have a corned beef and cabbage dinner at church on Thursday night and I have a lot of stuff here to do the cooking - I just hope the snow stops and the roads are open by then or Bob and I are going to have a lot of "Irish" meals for the next few days! I have to bake a cake too, so I'd better get going!
> 
> ...


I sympathise with you. I was hoping we were going to get through this winter without a major storm but it wasn't meant to be. I think your area is getting hit worse than mine. Sure hope it lets up so you can have that church supper Thursday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Kaye Jo, turn on the fans and send that 62F here to NY State!! It has been snowing since very early Tues. morning and is STILL snowing!! 16F and some very nasty wind blowing, our county roads have been closed since yesterday afternoon except for emergency vehicles and snow plows. All the schools are closed - even the colleges. Yesterday, I went over to DD's in the morning - the snow wasn't too bad and they had to go to work, because Cornell never closes. Well, about 11 o' clock I got a phone call that Cornell was closing at noon and DD and her DH would be home. They got home about 1 o'clock and then I proceeded to get stuck at the end of their driveway! They came out and pushed me into the road - good thing there was no traffic! When I got home, Bob had shoveled the walk and had used the snow blower to clear the driveway - HURRAH!! No school or work today because the roads are still closed. I'm not sure how much snow we've had because of the blowing and drifting, but from past experience I would say 16-18" and still coming down and blowing around. Eventually, Bob will go out and shovel and snow blow - maybe after lunch.
> 
> We are supposed to have a corned beef and cabbage dinner at church on Thursday night and I have a lot of stuff here to do the cooking - I just hope the snow stops and the roads are open by then or Bob and I are going to have a lot of "Irish" meals for the next few days! I have to bake a cake too, so I'd better get going!
> 
> ...


So sorry...I think your area was the most hit by the snow and wind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, hope the storm blows out soon & you can have the church supper.
Julie, sorry you missed the movie but hope you had a nice afternoon out anyway.
Cathy, hope it cools soon so you can be more comfortable 
GD will be here shortly so I better get off here & get dressed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Happy Birthday Sharon.
> Julie, thank you for birthday reminder.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry you missed the movie but at least you were able to get out for a visit.


Such is life, Liz! But it was good to be out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, hope the storm blows out soon & you can have the church supper.
> Julie, sorry you missed the movie but hope you had a nice afternoon out anyway.
> Cathy, hope it cools soon so you can be more comfortable
> GD will be here shortly so I better get off here & get dressed.


Thanks Bonnie! Hope to get out under my own steam today, if the phlebotomist is not running too late. The weather forecast is good, so I have given my green Guernsey a much needed wash. That may end up on the line for a short while to control the drips- then I will roll it in a towel. I am cool enough this morning to have my red Guernsey on!
I really can handle only one errand at a time these days- cutting the amount of walking to the absolute minimum. Trying to get to the Post Office!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Strawberry4U is on the birthday list, but not with her current username is it Sharon Scheller? That aside, wishing her a pain free year!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, Sharon!*


Good morning Julie, I'm so glad you pay attention to the birthdays or I'd never know to wish anyone one. :sm24:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHARON!!! Hope it's the most fabulous year so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, on balance it was a good day!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers. It's still snowing and I just looked out the front window. I have a drift 5'high in the front. To open the back door, I have to push the snow out of the way. Enough already.


 :sm06: 
Drifting snow is the worst.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Kaye Jo, turn on the fans and send that 62F here to NY State!! It has been snowing since very early Tues. morning and is STILL snowing!! 16F and some very nasty wind blowing, our county roads have been closed since yesterday afternoon except for emergency vehicles and snow plows. All the schools are closed - even the colleges. Yesterday, I went over to DD's in the morning - the snow wasn't too bad and they had to go to work, because Cornell never closes. Well, about 11 o' clock I got a phone call that Cornell was closing at noon and DD and her DH would be home. They got home about 1 o'clock and then I proceeded to get stuck at the end of their driveway! They came out and pushed me into the road - good thing there was no traffic! When I got home, Bob had shoveled the walk and had used the snow blower to clear the driveway - HURRAH!! No school or work today because the roads are still closed. I'm not sure how much snow we've had because of the blowing and drifting, but from past experience I would say 16-18" and still coming down and blowing around. Eventually, Bob will go out and shovel and snow blow - maybe after lunch.
> 
> We are supposed to have a corned beef and cabbage dinner at church on Thursday night and I have a lot of stuff here to do the cooking - I just hope the snow stops and the roads are open by then or Bob and I are going to have a lot of "Irish" meals for the next few days! I have to bake a cake too, so I'd better get going!
> 
> ...


Not to rub it in, but it's supposed to be 72 the next couple days, I know we are going to get another good blast sometime before May 15. The snow we got last month was like that, blowing and just kept coming down, the finally tally said about 26" here in Torrington. It's finally all melted though, I think the last of it left a day or two ago from the shady areas. 
I love corned be and cabbage, but I think that would be a bit too much. lolol Hopefully you'll all be able to get out and about by then.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! I hope everyone is doing well today. Seems a little cool today, but hopefully it will warm up later. I am thinking of all of you that are dealing with Stella. I cannot image being in that blizzard. Please stay safe.


It's been another beautiful day here got up to 16 c low 60ies but out in the sunshine felt really warm 2 fat bumblebees went buzzing past , not sure what I will do if the weather turns really nasty again


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Are you able to sleep in bed? I did hear that someone could only sleep in a chair for a couple of weeks.


No bed for me, sleeping in my recliner for awhile


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Good morning! Thanks to the addition of the tramadol and some ibuprofen, I sleep fairly well last night, and my pain level is only 2/10. Thank you for all the prayers, I know they play a large part in my pain relief too.


Good to hear that you got some sleep and the pain medication is working


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> No bed for me, sleeping in my recliner for awhile


 :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think the snow has finally stopped. The sun is shining and the wind seems to have dropped a bit as well. The plows were here and my drive and front steps have been cleaned off so I can at least open the door. I feel sorry for the mail carrier who has to be out in this weather.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hope snow stops and your roads will get plowed.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Had a good morning. Went to my first therapy. She took the dressing of my shoulder, looks better than I anticipated. Just a few small incisions. Then, showed me a better way to get dressed, and she moved my arm around a bit. I am allowed to move my lower arm and hand, and she said as long as I don't use shoulder muscles, I can try knitting/crocheting! Might give it a try later, but right now, I'm ready for another nap, lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you will be able to knit Nikki. Don't overdo though! Get some rest. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, good news. PT is tiring, rest. It would be wonderful if you could knit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:



> Had a good morning. Went to my first therapy. She took the dressing of my shoulder, looks better than I anticipated. Just a few small incisions. Then, showed me a better way to get dressed, and she moved my arm around a bit. I am allowed to move my lower arm and hand, and she said as long as I don't use shoulder muscles, I can try knitting/crocheting! Might give it a try later, but right now, I'm ready for another nap, lol.


That's good news but be careful. Have a good nap.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Good morning! Thanks to the addition of the tramadol and some ibuprofen, I sleep fairly well last night, and my pain level is only 2/10. Thank you for all the prayers, I know they play a large part in my pain relief too.


So good to hear you slept well and that pain is controlled. Prayers continue.

Happy birthday, Sharon!

I am in the Charleston airport waiting for my flight to Charlotte, NC, and then home to Minneapolis. Had a wonderful time with friends. Charleston is a beautiful city! It was a bit chilly, but no snow!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, there's a very good topic on main forum today called New Zealand Northlands. Worth a look at this video about our northern area of our country.
I went shopping yesterday and got my Darth Vader project started, thank you Gwen for finding it for me, looking good so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Julie, I'm so glad you pay attention to the birthdays or I'd never know to wish anyone one. :sm24:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHARON!!! Hope it's the most fabulous year so far.


I guess it is a matter of getting into a routine! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I think the snow has finally stopped. The sun is shining and the wind seems to have dropped a bit as well. The plows were here and my drive and front steps have been cleaned off so I can at least open the door. I feel sorry for the mail carrier who has to be out in this weather.


Hi everyone. I'm not that far from Budasha, about 2 hrs., but it's still snowing here. About up to my waist on the deck. Our phone works once in a while, but apparently still problems as my newly found uncle tried to call all day yesterday and got a busy signal even though we weren't on the phone. Hope it stops snowing soon. I know East of here is worse. I've been so tired. Managed to get dressed today but nothing done. Think cooking, etc., for 10 for several days wore me out even though I enjoyed it. I made pancakes and added a little circle of brownie in the center after cooked (for the children) and they loved them. ð Hope you are all well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not that far from Budasha, about 2 hrs., but it's still snowing here. About up to my waist on the deck. Our phone works once in a while, but apparently still problems as my newly found uncle tried to call all day yesterday and got a busy signal even though we weren't on the phone. Hope it stops snowing soon. I know East of here is worse. I've been so tired. Managed to get dressed today but nothing done. Think cooking, etc., for 10 for several days wore me out even though I enjoyed it. I made pancakes and added a little circle of brownie in the center after cooked (for the children) and they loved them. ð Hope you are all well.


Sounds like you need a few "snow days" to rest & recuperate from all the company so the storm came at a good time


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been watching a British tv series called "Escape to the Country." Love it. Right now they are up near Newcastle. Thinking Swedenme isn't to far from there. What wonderful homes and landscapes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you need a few "snow days" to rest & recuperate from all the company so the storm came at a good time


Exactly. ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sharon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

1-3 inches more snow today and it is to be 18f tonight -7.7c. More snow in days to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> 1-3 inches more snow today and it is to be 18f tonight -7.7c. More snow in days to come.


Take advantage of that, Daralene, I hope, and rest up a bit!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been watching a British tv series called "Escape to the Country." Love it. Right now they are up near Newcastle. Thinking Swedenme isn't to far from there. What wonderful homes and landscapes.


30 minutes away by car , 
I feel really tired this evening too don't know why , haven't been really busy like you have 
Hope the snow and storm go soon , although with that amount of snow that could cause a whole new set of problems


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Take advantage of that, Daralene, I hope, and rest up a bit!


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 30 minutes away by car ,
> I feel really tired this evening too don't know why , haven't been really busy like you have
> Hope the snow and storm go soon , although with that amount of snow that could cause a whole new set of problems


They've been in Hedley On the Hill, Warkworth, and North Togsten. The young lady is from North Shields but is getting married and they want to live more rural.

I think you've been getting weather changes too and they sure take it out of you. I guess everyone is getting weather changes.

The guy who plows our driveway brought his mother to shovel our walkway. She is up to her waist. I have the feeling that even though we pay him extra, he may not do it next year if he has to bring her with him to do it. We do pay extra for it, so hope they don't stop.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They've been in Hedley On the Hill, Warkworth, and North Togsten. The young lady is from North Shields but is getting married and they want to live more rural.
> 
> I think you've been getting weather changes too and they sure take it out of you. I guess everyone is getting weather changes.
> 
> The guy who plows our driveway brought his mother to shovel our walkway. She is up to her waist. I have the feeling that even though we pay him extra, he may not do it next year if he has to bring her with him to do it. We do pay extra for it, so hope they don't stop.


Glad you got plowed and shoveled out. Bob shoveled our walk down to the mail box, then he went down and started the snow blower. He made a couple of passes up and down the driveway, but it took him awhile to get through the stuff that the snow plow piled at the end of the driveway. Fortunately, our neighbor across the creek came along with his plow truck and pushed all the heavy stuff over to the side. He said that he had been going around town plowing out driveways when he saw people out working - he won't take any money, just wants to help. Good man to have for a neighbor!! Took Bob no time after that to clean the rest up. However I think we've had several more inches and he's going to have to do it all over again. :sm16: This is the kind of snow I remember from when I was a kid. Bob said he thinks about 20-24" where it hasn't drifted from the wind. :sm06: And it's still snowing, and snowing and snowing...... 
Hugs to all


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Exactly. ????


Company is always tiring, but at least you enjoyed them. The frost on the window is pretty to look at, but I'm sure you are ready for it to be over. Take care and stay inside! You have a lot of snow!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Glad you got plowed and shoveled out. Bob shoveled our walk down to the mail box, then he went down and started the snow blower. He made a couple of passes up and down the driveway, but it took him awhile to get through the stuff that the snow plow piled at the end of the driveway. Fortunately, our neighbor across the creek came along with his plow truck and pushed all the heavy stuff over to the side. He said that he had been going around town plowing out driveways when he saw people out working - he won't take any money, just wants to help. Good man to have for a neighbor!! Took Bob no time after that to clean the rest up. However I think we've had several more inches and he's going to have to do it all over again. :sm16: This is the kind of snow I remember from when I was a kid. Bob said he thinks about 20-24" where it hasn't drifted from the wind. :sm06: And it's still snowing, and snowing and snowing......
> Hugs to all


Way to go, Bob! And your neighbor is a gem! I know you are all ready for the blizzard to leave!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, rest and then rest some more, you have earned it! I can't imagine cooking for ten over several days. Then there is all the fun, but tiredness, from that many people. Yikes! I feel like a whimp. I'm tired just going to L.A. for two days. You are a much better hostess than I am. I love you sis, be gentle with yourself.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sharon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is a matter of getting into a routine! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not that far from Budasha, about 2 hrs., but it's still snowing here. About up to my waist on the deck. Our phone works once in a while, but apparently still problems as my newly found uncle tried to call all day yesterday and got a busy signal even though we weren't on the phone. Hope it stops snowing soon. I know East of here is worse. I've been so tired. Managed to get dressed today but nothing done. Think cooking, etc., for 10 for several days wore me out even though I enjoyed it. I made pancakes and added a little circle of brownie in the center after cooked (for the children) and they loved them. ð Hope you are all well.


Holy moly! Does it feel like Christmas again?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They've been in Hedley On the Hill, Warkworth, and North Togsten. The young lady is from North Shields but is getting married and they want to live more rural.
> 
> I think you've been getting weather changes too and they sure take it out of you. I guess everyone is getting weather changes.
> 
> The guy who plows our driveway brought his mother to shovel our walkway. She is up to her waist. I have the feeling that even though we pay him extra, he may not do it next year if he has to bring her with him to do it. We do pay extra for it, so hope they don't stop.


I sure hope that his mom is not an elderly lady, that is an awful lot of work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Glad you got plowed and shoveled out. Bob shoveled our walk down to the mail box, then he went down and started the snow blower. He made a couple of passes up and down the driveway, but it took him awhile to get through the stuff that the snow plow piled at the end of the driveway. Fortunately, our neighbor across the creek came along with his plow truck and pushed all the heavy stuff over to the side. He said that he had been going around town plowing out driveways when he saw people out working - he won't take any money, just wants to help. Good man to have for a neighbor!! Took Bob no time after that to clean the rest up. However I think we've had several more inches and he's going to have to do it all over again. :sm16: This is the kind of snow I remember from when I was a kid. Bob said he thinks about 20-24" where it hasn't drifted from the wind. :sm06: And it's still snowing, and snowing and snowing......
> Hugs to all


Great neighbor, boy, Bob is sure getting his exercise in this snow round.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've made my KAP flight reservations! So exciting! I'm flying in to Detroit on Thursday, and Kathy is picking me up. Then we will head to Defiance. We will be there in plenty of time to help get things set up for Friday. Getting excited!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Christopher just left a bit ago in high spirits. He found out what his insurance will be and it's much less than previously quoted, as well as he has several good job prospects, so he's going to go get the insurance instated, get his license reinstated, then go apply for the jobs, and hopefully get one. A friend of his works for the broadband company and he's running all of Wyoming because he has no other techs, so he told Christopher to go apply and hopefully get hired as he needs techs badly. So fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up that he gets it, or something even better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Christopher just left a bit ago in high spirits. He found out what his insurance will be and it's much less than previously quoted, as well as he has several good job prospects, so he's going to go get the insurance instated, get his license reinstated, then go apply for the jobs, and hopefully get one. A friend of his works for the broadband company and he's running all of Wyoming because he has no other techs, so he told Christopher to go apply and hopefully get hired as he needs techs badly. So fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up that he gets it, or something even better.

OOPS! Gwenie, don't know how I did it but I must have really felt strongly about it. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've made my KAP flight reservations! So exciting! I'm flying in to Detroit on Thursday, and Kathy is picking me up. Then we will head to Defiance. We will be there in plenty of time to help get things set up for Friday. Getting excited!


That's great! Marla and I want to get our hotel reservations made, it's the Hampton Inn right?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Glad you got plowed and shoveled out. Bob shoveled our walk down to the mail box, then he went down and started the snow blower. He made a couple of passes up and down the driveway, but it took him awhile to get through the stuff that the snow plow piled at the end of the driveway. Fortunately, our neighbor across the creek came along with his plow truck and pushed all the heavy stuff over to the side. He said that he had been going around town plowing out driveways when he saw people out working - he won't take any money, just wants to help. Good man to have for a neighbor!! Took Bob no time after that to clean the rest up. However I think we've had several more inches and he's going to have to do it all over again. :sm16: This is the kind of snow I remember from when I was a kid. Bob said he thinks about 20-24" where it hasn't drifted from the wind. :sm06: And it's still snowing, and snowing and snowing......
> Hugs to all


Thank goodness for the kindness of others. So glad Bob got help. It has finally stopped snowing but still blowing around. Sadly more snow to come in the next few days. DH won't buy a snow blower. Our walkway is shale and perhaps it would blow up pieces of that at a dangerous speed. Hope Bob doesn't over-do it. Hugs and stay safe and warm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Christopher just left a bit ago in high spirits. He found out what his insurance will be and it's much less than previously quoted, as well as he has several good job prospects, so he's going to go get the insurance instated, get his license reinstated, then go apply for the jobs, and hopefully get one. A friend of his works for the broadband company and he's running all of Wyoming because he has no other techs, so he told Christopher to go apply and hopefully get hired as he needs techs badly. So fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up that he gets it, or something even better.
> 
> OOPS! Gwenie, don't know how I did it but I must have really felt strongly about it. lolol


Great news!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I've made my KAP flight reservations! So exciting! I'm flying in to Detroit on Thursday, and Kathy is picking me up. Then we will head to Defiance. We will be there in plenty of time to help get things set up for Friday. Getting excited!


I tried finding ways to fly in and it would take 17 hrs - 19 hrs, so no good options from here


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Company is always tiring, but at least you enjoyed them. The frost on the window is pretty to look at, but I'm sure you are ready for it to be over. Take care and stay inside! You have a lot of snow!


Thanks Pammie. The surprising thing is that is snow on the 2nd story window.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, rest and then rest some more, you have earned it! I can't imagine cooking for ten over several days. Then there is all the fun, but tiredness, from that many people. Yikes! I feel like a whimp. I'm tired just going to L.A. for two days. You are a much better hostess than I am. I love you sis, be gentle with yourself.


How sweet. Thanks and traveling takes it out of you for sure. We can rest together although apart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly! Does it feel like Christmas again?


Actuallymore Christmas than our real Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that his mom is not an elderly lady, that is an awful lot of work.


I would think 50's - 60's. It would sure be hard on her back.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly! Does it feel like Christmas again?


We had no snow at Christmas - it had all melted! At least we didn't get the 3 feet or more that some places got!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Christopher just left a bit ago in high spirits. He found out what his insurance will be and it's much less than previously quoted, as well as he has several good job prospects, so he's going to go get the insurance instated, get his license reinstated, then go apply for the jobs, and hopefully get one. A friend of his works for the broadband company and he's running all of Wyoming because he has no other techs, so he told Christopher to go apply and hopefully get hired as he needs techs badly. So fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up that he gets it, or something even better.


Fantastic! Sounds like a good job prospect, hope he gets it.

It's still snowing!!

Hugs


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I tried finding ways to fly in and it would take 17 hrs - 19 hrs, so no good options from here


Gosh, it only takes us between 8 and 9 hours to drive to Defiance!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Christopher just left a bit ago in high spirits. He found out what his insurance will be and it's much less than previously quoted, as well as he has several good job prospects, so he's going to go get the insurance instated, get his license reinstated, then go apply for the jobs, and hopefully get one. A friend of his works for the broadband company and he's running all of Wyoming because he has no other techs, so he told Christopher to go apply and hopefully get hired as he needs techs badly. So fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up that he gets it, or something even better.


Woo Hoo! I am crossing everything and sending prayers!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great! Marla and I want to get our hotel reservations made, it's the Hampton Inn right?


Yes!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I tried finding ways to fly in and it would take 17 hrs - 19 hrs, so no good options from here


Is that driving time? It shouldn't take that long flying unless you have a lot of layovers. I lucked out and have direct flights!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenga



budasha said:


> Glad Gage is feeling a bit better but that temp is still high. I've never heard of Jenga.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maddie, Bella's sister, asked me if I wanted to stay and watch her band play tonight. I told her mom I would feed her dinner tonight and take her to practice since the rest of the family was at the specialty hospital almost 2 hours away. I offered to bring Maddie home as well so I am staying for Maddie. I will try to take a picture later and post it. I was showed where the ear plugs are right away. It is a high school aged group and they love to rock and roll.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the slippers are great - the fur would sure keep your ankles warm. do you line them with anything? great looking sweater - wow - what a great quilt - i used to watch the ladies at church quilt - they came every wednesday for the day - they did some lovely work. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious deuce - he looks so comfortable. the blanket is looking great. anxious to see it done. --- sam

\


gagesmom said:


> Deuce was sprawled out in the floor by my chair.
> Snoozing away.
> 
> Here is the blanket so far. Easy pattern. Looking forward to the finished project.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Glad you got plowed and shoveled out. Bob shoveled our walk down to the mail box, then he went down and started the snow blower. He made a couple of passes up and down the driveway, but it took him awhile to get through the stuff that the snow plow piled at the end of the driveway. Fortunately, our neighbor across the creek came along with his plow truck and pushed all the heavy stuff over to the side. He said that he had been going around town plowing out driveways when he saw people out working - he won't take any money, just wants to help. Good man to have for a neighbor!! Took Bob no time after that to clean the rest up. However I think we've had several more inches and he's going to have to do it all over again. :sm16: This is the kind of snow I remember from when I was a kid. Bob said he thinks about 20-24" where it hasn't drifted from the wind. :sm06: And it's still snowing, and snowing and snowing......
> Hugs to all


That's a great neighbour you have , good that it made Bob's job easier


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Actuallymore Christmas than our real Christmas.


Sounds like it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Christopher just left a bit ago in high spirits. He found out what his insurance will be and it's much less than previously quoted, as well as he has several good job prospects, so he's going to go get the insurance instated, get his license reinstated, then go apply for the jobs, and hopefully get one. A friend of his works for the broadband company and he's running all of Wyoming because he has no other techs, so he told Christopher to go apply and hopefully get hired as he needs techs badly. So fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up that he gets it, or something even better.


That is good news I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would think 50's - 60's. It would sure be hard on her back.


I know it's sure hard on mine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Maddie, Bella's sister, asked me if I wanted to stay and watch her band play tonight. I told her mom I would feed her dinner tonight and take her to practice since the rest of the family was at the specialty hospital almost 2 hours away. I offered to bring Maddie home as well so I am staying for Maddie. I will try to take a picture later and post it. I was showed where the ear plugs are right away. It is a high school aged group and they love to rock and roll.


Look forward to a picture Mary maybe you can rock and roll with them ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maddie singing at the microphone. She needs to sing louder with the sound level of the drums and guitars.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We had no snow at Christmas - it had all melted! At least we didn't get the 3 feet or more that some places got!


True!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Woo Hoo! I am crossing everything and sending prayers!


Thank you, greatly appreciated. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yes!


Awesome! I thought so but wasn't positive.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Sharon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Maddie, Bella's sister, asked me if I wanted to stay and watch her band play tonight. I told her mom I would feed her dinner tonight and take her to practice since the rest of the family was at the specialty hospital almost 2 hours away. I offered to bring Maddie home as well so I am staying for Maddie. I will try to take a picture later and post it. I was showed where the ear plugs are right away. It is a high school aged group and they love to rock and roll.


Sounds like a great evening for you, and it's great that she wanted you to watch her band play.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news I'll keep my fingers crossed


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm still around - this hasn't been a good week for me - in bed sleeping most of the time - need to pull myself together. i'm at least better off than caesar. i will eventually catch up. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad we stay the same all year round


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> In my area (western Pa) instead of snowmageddon we got nomageddon! I can't take credit for that clever comment, I heard it on TV.


My brother drives a semi truck and was sitting somewhere in Pennsylvania yesterday instead of driving due to warnings for emergency vehicles only.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm still around - this hasn't been a good week for me - in bed sleeping most of the time - need to pull myself together. i'm at least better off than caesar. i will eventually catch up. --- sam


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a great evening for you, and it's great that she wanted you to watch her band play.


I enjoy teenagers so it is fun. I enjoy girl time with Maddie and her sisters.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sharon!


Happy Birthday from me as well.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

pacer said:


> My brother drives a semi truck and was sitting somewhere in Pennsylvania yesterday instead of driving due to warnings for emergency vehicles only.


Yes, some parts of the state got considerably more snow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sharon, Happy Birthday.

Kaye Jo, fingers crossed for Chris.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sharon!


That is a real beauty, Kate- and so appropriate!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the slippers are great - the fur would sure keep your ankles warm. do you line them with anything? great looking sweater - wow - what a great quilt - i used to watch the ladies at church quilt - they came every wednesday for the day - they did some lovely work. --- sam


Yes, I line them with fake sheepskin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm still around - this hasn't been a good week for me - in bed sleeping most of the time - need to pull myself together. i'm at least better off than caesar. i will eventually catch up. --- sam


I was wondering if you were sick, I noticed we hadn't seen much of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sharon!


Perfect card, Kate!
Happy birthday, Sharon


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maddie jamming with the only other girl in the group.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, fingers crossed all goes well & Christopher gets a great job 
Paula, good you have a nice neighbour to plow out what gets to the end of the driveway, that's always so hard to shovel or snowblow. DH bought s snowblower a few years ago, sure makes quick work of things. Of course we need the tractor to do the driveway, we are about 1/4 mile off the road.
Daralene, hope your handyman continues to do the plowing, sure don't want you out there with your back troubles.

Sounds like everyone is getting their travel plans set up, what fun


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:05 am and I am caught up.
> 
> Greg called last night and we had a big talk. Although he said he still lives me and cares about me he doesn't necessarily love me the same way he did. Disheartening for me to hear but I guess I needed to. He said he would love to be back together and in the future maybe we could. But he is right neither of us knows what the future holds. He said he is used to his freedom now and coming and going and not answering to anyone. He had freedom while we were together but I guess this is different.
> He is still friends with the girl he was seeing in October and she asked if she could move in for a few months til she could get her feet on the ground and some assistance up and running. He has said yes. I almost vomited when he told me the night we went out for dinner. I think I have really been fooling myself that there was possibly something still there to hold onto. He says that she is his friend and he wants to help her out. Good for him. We have been intimate here and there and I asked if he has been with her to. He has said all along that they never did not even when they were " dating". But last night he said that when they were dating they did 2x. I am not going to lie. I literally felt my heart break but at the same time it's like I knew. I have not been with anyone or wanted anyone but him.
> ...


Hugs Melody. Focus on yourself and Gage.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> Yes, some parts of the state got considerably more snow.


He drives a refrigeration truck. He did say that he did make a delivery today but had issues with high winds also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got home a little while ago, had a UCW meeting this afternoon, then picked up GS at school & took the GKs to a neighbors to see the baby lambs. They bottle fed 2 of them & were pretty excited. I took pictures but need to get them on the iPad

We were trying to come up with fund raising ideas for the church but other than pie making haven't come up with much that isn't very labor intensive with little $ return. The biggest problem is many members are getting too old to help a lot. Do any of you have any great ideas?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm still around - this hasn't been a good week for me - in bed sleeping most of the time - need to pull myself together. i'm at least better off than caesar. i will eventually catch up. --- sam


As long as you are just sleeping because you're needing the sleep and not because you are feeling under the weather. If you start not feeling good, make sure you let Heidi know ASAP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother drives a semi truck and was sitting somewhere in Pennsylvania yesterday instead of driving due to warnings for emergency vehicles only.


From the sounds of it, sitting was probably the best thing, wow, that's a lot of snow. Glad he's safe and warm out there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I enjoy teenagers so it is fun. I enjoy girl time with Maddie and her sisters.


I enjoy teens too, they have such a different perspective on things. 
Spending time with the girls is probably a very nice time, a big change from boys for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sharon, Happy Birthday.
> 
> Kaye Jo, fingers crossed for Chris.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not that far from Budasha, about 2 hrs., but it's still snowing here. About up to my waist on the deck. Our phone works once in a while, but apparently still problems as my newly found uncle tried to call all day yesterday and got a busy signal even though we weren't on the phone. Hope it stops snowing soon. I know East of here is worse. I've been so tired. Managed to get dressed today but nothing done. Think cooking, etc., for 10 for several days wore me out even though I enjoyed it. I made pancakes and added a little circle of brownie in the center after cooked (for the children) and they loved them. ð Hope you are all well.


There is 2' on my deck so it's less than what you have.

I'm not surprised that you're tired after having that many in the house. It may be fun but it is tiring. Take a few days to relax and recharge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Maddie jamming with the only other girl in the group.


Great pictures Mary! They really look focused too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, fingers crossed all goes well & Christopher gets a great job
> Paula, good you have a nice neighbour to plow out what gets to the end of the driveway, that's always so hard to shovel or snowblow. DH bought s snowblower a few years ago, sure makes quick work of things. Of course we need the tractor to do the driveway, we are about 1/4 mile off the road.
> Daralene, hope your handyman continues to do the plowing, sure don't want you out there with your back troubles.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting their travel plans set up, what fun


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Maddie jamming with the only other girl in the group.


Fun photos! That is a lot of sound equipment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Christopher just left a bit ago in high spirits. He found out what his insurance will be and it's much less than previously quoted, as well as he has several good job prospects, so he's going to go get the insurance instated, get his license reinstated, then go apply for the jobs, and hopefully get one. A friend of his works for the broadband company and he's running all of Wyoming because he has no other techs, so he told Christopher to go apply and hopefully get hired as he needs techs badly. So fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up that he gets it, or something even better.


Crossing my fingers for Christopher too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Crossing my fingers for Christopher too.


Yes, I do hope he finds something soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Monday! Cool and damp here today. The dogs got me up too early today, but I guess things will be a little weird until we adjust to the time change! There is discussion about not changing the time. I hope that happens. I don't care which one it is, but I really do not like the change. It is especially difficult for children!


Here in Queensland, we do not have it and, again, it is rearing it ugly head with some media campaigns backed by big business, coming up. Last time it went to referendum, I voted no. In North Queensland, schools get out just after the hottest part of the day, with the highest potential for sinburn. Also sunset went , at the height of summer, from just before 8pm to just before 9pm. With daylight savings, the kids are let out in hottest part of day, and you lnow kids, once out of school grounds, hats come off. I now feel that, with the use of the internet, big business can operate easily without daylight savings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here in Queensland, we do not have it and, again, it is rearing it ugly head with some media campaigns backed by big business, coming up. Last time it went to referendum, I voted no. In North Queensland, schools get out just after the hottest part of the day, with the highest potential for sinburn. Also sunset went , at the height of summer, from just before 8pm to just before 9pm. With daylight savings, the kids are let out in hottest part of day, and you lnow kids, once out of school grounds, hats come off. I now feel that, with the use of the internet, big business can operate easily without daylight savings.


I honestly wish we didn't go through this every year, but I seem to be in a minority.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenga


Sounds like fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maddie on the guitar.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Maddie jamming with the only other girl in the group.


It's nice to see that she's having fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I honestly wish we didn't go through this every year, but I seem to be in a minority.


I'm with you. I don't see the point and there seem to be many that feel that way----now only if the powers that be would fall in line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm with you. I don't see the point and there seem to be many that feel that way----now only if the powers that be would fall in line.


 :sm24: Indeed!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished the lapghan I've been working on. Definitely has some errors in the knitting but ya know what....I'm happy with it anyway. I'm going to wash & dry it before taking any pictures. The yarn is acrylic and even though the bind off is done loosely it is curling....grrrrr.....did what the pattern said but we shall see. Not going to worry about it. Going to call everything "a design element"....lol.
> 
> Pretty tired now so will call it a night. Bonnie, will chat more with you later about the leather. Sweet dreams and joyful awakenings to all. Keeping all in prayer especially those suffering.


If you steam block it on the wrong side, it will hold flat.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fun photos! That is a lot of sound equipment.


With a lot of loud sound coming from them. I am wearing ear plugs fortunately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> With a lot of loud sound coming from them. I am wearing ear plugs fortunately.


I bet! Good thing you have good ear plugs!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:



> It's nice to see that she's having fun.


So true. It is a great break from all the medical stuff in the home. Maddie hasn't had a seizure in two years so she is eligible to try to get her driver's license.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We haven't had a storm this bad in many years - makes me want to move somewhere that is warm for a lot of the year!! Sorlenna, any houses for sale near you? I love New Mexico - If I could convince my DDs and their families to come with us, I'd move there in a heartbeat! Probably won't happen though, too bad. Gotta go get busy in the kitchen.
> 
> Hugs from the snowy Finger Lakes,
> Paula


There are loads of houses for sale here, but we also do get cold in winter, as we are at some altitude, just not often that we get much snow. Not to be a party pooper, but I guess I'm not the person to ask since I've wanted to leave for some time now... :sm16:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Maddie, Bella's sister, asked me if I wanted to stay and watch her band play tonight. I told her mom I would feed her dinner tonight and take her to practice since the rest of the family was at the specialty hospital almost 2 hours away. I offered to bring Maddie home as well so I am staying for Maddie. I will try to take a picture later and post it. I was showed where the ear plugs are right away. It is a high school aged group and they love to rock and roll.


I know Maddie appreciates you going to the concert. I'm sure her parents don't like missing it, but having you there does make it easier. You are a very special friend to this family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> With a lot of loud sound coming from them. I am wearing ear plugs fortunately.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So true. It is a great break from all the medical stuff in the home. Maddie hasn't had a seizure in two years so she is eligible to try to get her driver's license.


Drivers get younger every year!!!!!!
She does not look old enough.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So true. It is a great break from all the medical stuff in the home. Maddie hasn't had a seizure in two years so she is eligible to try to get her driver's license.


Good for her.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> So true. It is a great break from all the medical stuff in the home. Maddie hasn't had a seizure in two years so she is eligible to try to get her driver's license.


That is great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been at the sewing machine all afternoon, making short work of these smaller projects. I love basting spray! It's getting easier to machine quilt...excited to be finishing things finally. I'll be able to send the GDs dolly quilts for Easter after all! I'm amazed how fast it goes. 

And my friend Amy got good news from the doctor, so thanks again for those positive thoughts. She does have a way to go but should get better.

Glad to hear those in the blizzard's path are safe. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty


Thank you, Sorlenna and Bonnie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cowl is beautiful April. I really like the color yarn. I like a lot of Redheart yarn.
> 
> I'm sitting here enjoying a bowl of the white chicken chili/soup. I do believe it is a new favorite. Can't wait for DH to sample it. Thanks again for sharing the recipe. This will be a repeated recipe here for sure.


Thank you, Gwen. It is a nice yarn. I am glad you like your soup!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a picture of the lapghan I finished last night. It has been washed and dryed but not blocked as it is acrylic but edge still is curling some. I may need to crochet on an edge though the pattern sure didn't call for it. Don't understand why it would curl if done the way it was written. Now the errors I made did not affect the edge and I'm calling them design elements. LOL Should have laid it out on the bed to take the picture but didn't think to do that.


Love your lapghan, Gwen! Nice work!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, like thinking of us both resting. I weeded this morni g then met friends for lunch. As im on diet and it was Mexican restaurant just had water. But nobody minded. My friend Cecile from Monterey, sold their home in Ridgecrest today. Will miss her and Bud. Great couple who have done a lot for this town. Then I napped! Al put big bags of bark mulch I bought out by garden im weeding. Hoping it will cut down on weeds.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, excited for you to have plans for KAP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, you are such a support for that family. Hope the concert was fun. I often have 500's music on and singalong with rock and roll.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, so happy things are looking up for Christopher.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, happy you are enjoying machine quilting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very pretty I am sure!


Thank you, Julie! And I have a question for you, which will show my ignorance...how does one tell right side from wrong side in knitting? Please see my two attached photos. They are photos of both sides of a piece I just started. I can't tell which is right or wrong side! Thanks for your advice, Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, beautiful cowl, love the colors and even tension.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> It is a beautiful cowl, April. Nicely done.


Thank you, flyty1n!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> April I live the cowl and colors.
> Gwen the lapghan is so pretty.
> 
> Didn't get a big storm last night. Slight accumulation. Has been very cold and it is getting a bit windy out. Did hear that the weather will be yucky off and on from yesterday to Thursday.
> ...


Thank you, Mel. I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> I could too because she's white.


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really pretty, and looks so soft.


Thank you, Kaye!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> April, the cowl is very pretty! I love the colors!


Thank you, Pammie. The colors are very bright in person.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

martina said:


> You need spoiling now, it helps with recovery. Enjoy it while you can.
> I was spoiled this evening. I went with eldest son to exchange a faulty kettle, then he bought dinner for us at a Greek restaurant and two lovely bags which I insist must be an early Mothers Day present. A really lovely evening.


Dinner with your son sounds great, Martina! Greek food is yummy - especially the deserts!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> I need to know that too as am currently missing some scissors that I had where I sit to craft


Taken by the borrowers! :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am sure all your work is appreciated with the meals service. I know, with my very tight finances at the moment, I really appreciate the street feeds in my area. Not only am I getting 3 courses, a soup or sloppy rice or curry followed by a burger followed by dessert, I am also getting out and mixing with new people who have very interesting stories.


A positive experience all around for you, busyworkerbee!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Sorry you missed the movie but at least you were able to get out for a visit.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you will be able to knit Nikki. Don't overdo though! Get some rest. {{{HUGS}}}


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not that far from Budasha, about 2 hrs., but it's still snowing here. About up to my waist on the deck. Our phone works once in a while, but apparently still problems as my newly found uncle tried to call all day yesterday and got a busy signal even though we weren't on the phone. Hope it stops snowing soon. I know East of here is worse. I've been so tired. Managed to get dressed today but nothing done. Think cooking, etc., for 10 for several days wore me out even though I enjoyed it. I made pancakes and added a little circle of brownie in the center after cooked (for the children) and they loved them. ð Hope you are all well.


You deserve a day of rest, Daralene! I hope the snow stopped!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandmapaula said:


> Glad you got plowed and shoveled out. Bob shoveled our walk down to the mail box, then he went down and started the snow blower. He made a couple of passes up and down the driveway, but it took him awhile to get through the stuff that the snow plow piled at the end of the driveway. Fortunately, our neighbor across the creek came along with his plow truck and pushed all the heavy stuff over to the side. He said that he had been going around town plowing out driveways when he saw people out working - he won't take any money, just wants to help. Good man to have for a neighbor!! Took Bob no time after that to clean the rest up. However I think we've had several more inches and he's going to have to do it all over again. :sm16: This is the kind of snow I remember from when I was a kid. Bob said he thinks about 20-24" where it hasn't drifted from the wind. :sm06: And it's still snowing, and snowing and snowing......
> Hugs to all


So glad Bob got some help with the snow removal. What a nice neighbor!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> So true. It is a great break from all the medical stuff in the home. Maddie hasn't had a seizure in two years so she is eligible to try to get her driver's license.


I am so pleased to hear this. It is so hard on teenagers to not be able to get their license. My son was epileptic and couldn't get his for one year after the surgery he had at 17 years old. So happy for Maddie. And Pacer, thank you for the pics of the kids playing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> I've made my KAP flight reservations! So exciting! I'm flying in to Detroit on Thursday, and Kathy is picking me up. Then we will head to Defiance. We will be there in plenty of time to help get things set up for Friday. Getting excited!


How fun that you and Kathy can car pool, Pam!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Christopher just left a bit ago in high spirits. He found out what his insurance will be and it's much less than previously quoted, as well as he has several good job prospects, so he's going to go get the insurance instated, get his license reinstated, then go apply for the jobs, and hopefully get one. A friend of his works for the broadband company and he's running all of Wyoming because he has no other techs, so he told Christopher to go apply and hopefully get hired as he needs techs badly. So fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up that he gets it, or something even better.


Prayers for Christopher!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Maddie, Bella's sister, asked me if I wanted to stay and watch her band play tonight. I told her mom I would feed her dinner tonight and take her to practice since the rest of the family was at the specialty hospital almost 2 hours away. I offered to bring Maddie home as well so I am staying for Maddie. I will try to take a picture later and post it. I was showed where the ear plugs are right away. It is a high school aged group and they love to rock and roll.


Have fun, Mary! I bet it means a lot to Maddie that you want to stay and watch.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Maddie singing at the microphone. She needs to sing louder with the sound level of the drums and guitars.


Great photos, Mary. They have a nice space to practice!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i'm still around - this hasn't been a good week for me - in bed sleeping most of the time - need to pull myself together. i'm at least better off than caesar. i will eventually catch up. --- sam


Feel better Sam!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> So true. It is a great break from all the medical stuff in the home. Maddie hasn't had a seizure in two years so she is eligible to try to get her driver's license.


That's so great for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been at the sewing machine all afternoon, making short work of these smaller projects. I love basting spray! It's getting easier to machine quilt...excited to be finishing things finally. I'll be able to send the GDs dolly quilts for Easter after all! I'm amazed how fast it goes.
> 
> And my friend Amy got good news from the doctor, so thanks again for those positive thoughts. She does have a way to go but should get better.
> 
> Glad to hear those in the blizzard's path are safe. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


That's great for your friend,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, how nice to get an early Mother's Day gift & a night out with your son. I love Greek food.
Mary, great you could attend the band practice since the parents are away.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, so glad that you got some rest. Take care of yourself!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed Strawberry4U is on the birthday list, but not with her current username is it Sharon Scheller? That aside, wishing her a pain free year!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day, Sharon!*


From me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie! And I have a question for you, which will show my ignorance...how does one tell right side from wrong side in knitting? Please see my two attached photos. They are photos of both sides of a piece I just started. I can't tell which is right or wrong side! Thanks for your advice, Julie!


I think on garter stitch projects you just have to pick a side that's your "right" side as there will be no difference but maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think on garter stitch projects you just have to pick a side that's your "right" side as there will be no difference but maybe I'm wrong?


I'm thinking perhaps the top photo is the wrong side, the one which is curving inwards looks to me like the right side. Just my opinion.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think on garter stitch projects you just have to pick a side that's your "right" side as there will be no difference but maybe I'm wrong?


I'm anxious to see what others say as I thought the same thing about garter stitch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think on garter stitch projects you just have to pick a side that's your "right" side as there will be no difference but maybe I'm wrong?


That would have been my answer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, how nice to get an early Mother's Day gift & a night out with your son. I love Greek food.
> Mary, great you could attend the band practice since the parents are away.


It was a lot of fun to watch the kids work together and support one another. They are all neat kids. I think Maddie was delighted that I stayed and even took pictures. I had to share them with her as well. Her parents aren't able to stay so she was smiling and thankful that I did.

She said to tell my knitting friends hello and thanks for the prayers and support that you give for her family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, rest, hoping you feel better soon. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> With a lot of loud sound coming from them. I am wearing ear plugs fortunately.


LOL!! But they are having a lovely time it looks like.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would have been my answer.


Thank you, Bonnie, Fan, Pam and Rookie! I guess I am over thinking it. I thought both sides only looked the same to me and I was missing something. I won't stress over it anymore. Thank you. The pattern refers to rs or ws a lot.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> It was a lot of fun to watch the kids work together and support one another. They are all neat kids. I think Maddie was delighted that I stayed and even took pictures. I had to share them with her as well. Her parents aren't able to stay so she was smiling and thankful that I did.
> 
> She said to tell my knitting friends hello and thanks for the prayers and support that you give for her family.


Hi and hugs for Maddie!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a lot of fun to watch the kids work together and support one another. They are all neat kids. I think Maddie was delighted that I stayed and even took pictures. I had to share them with her as well. Her parents aren't able to stay so she was smiling and thankful that I did.
> 
> She said to tell my knitting friends hello and thanks for the prayers and support that you give for her family.


That is so sweet of Maddie! I can see how you would enjoy being with her, especially since you have boys!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Bonnie, Fan, Pam and Rookie! I guess I am over thinking it. I thought both sides only looked the same to me and I was missing something. I won't stress over it anymore. Thank you. The pattern refers to rs or ws a lot.


When I identify the "right side" I will put a safety pin or something else so that I keep the correct right and wrong sides. Sometimes the pattern does indicate sides.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie! And I have a question for you, which will show my ignorance...how does one tell right side from wrong side in knitting? Please see my two attached photos. They are photos of both sides of a piece I just started. I can't tell which is right or wrong side! Thanks for your advice, Julie!


Given that it is garter stitch- and therefore really the same both sides- I would go with the look of your centre stitches, and which side of those you like best. I like the bottom one- but the difference is very slight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been at the sewing machine all afternoon, making short work of these smaller projects. I love basting spray! It's getting easier to machine quilt...excited to be finishing things finally. I'll be able to send the GDs dolly quilts for Easter after all! I'm amazed how fast it goes.
> 
> And my friend Amy got good news from the doctor, so thanks again for those positive thoughts. She does have a way to go but should get better.
> 
> Glad to hear those in the blizzard's path are safe. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


Glad Amy got good news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, how nice to get an early Mother's Day gift & a night out with your son. I love Greek food.
> Mary, great you could attend the band practice since the parents are away.


In England Mothering Sunday is around Easter, if I remember right (when you bake Simnal Cake) so it is earlier than in the US, or Aus. or NZ. where I am fairly certain it is May.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that it is garter stitch- and therefore really the same both sides- I would go with the look of your centre stitches, and which side of those you like best. I like the bottom one- but the difference is very slight.


I agree the centre stitches are more prominent in the bottom photo, which was the decider for me, as well as the curvature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I agree the centre stitches are more prominent in the bottom photo, which was the decider for me, as well as the curvature.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I know Maddie appreciates you going to the concert. I'm sure her parents don't like missing it, but having you there does make it easier. You are a very special friend to this family.


Actually it was just a 2 hour practice that I attended. The kids and the director got along great. So much fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been at the sewing machine all afternoon, making short work of these smaller projects. I love basting spray! It's getting easier to machine quilt...excited to be finishing things finally. I'll be able to send the GDs dolly quilts for Easter after all! I'm amazed how fast it goes.
> 
> And my friend Amy got good news from the doctor, so thanks again for those positive thoughts. She does have a way to go but should get better.
> 
> Glad to hear those in the blizzard's path are safe. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


Fabulous new about Amy!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Drivers get younger every year!!!!!!
> She does not look old enough.


She is 18 years old so we were discussing college tonight. I will miss her next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, like thinking of us both resting. I weeded this morni g then met friends for lunch. As im on diet and it was Mexican restaurant just had water. But nobody minded. My friend Cecile from Monterey, sold their home in Ridgecrest today. Will miss her and Bud. Great couple who have done a lot for this town. Then I napped! Al put big bags of bark mulch I bought out by garden im weeding. Hoping it will cut down on weeds.


It sounds like you deserved a nap. 
Did yoga tonight, it went well until Marla twisted and pulled or pinched something in her abdomen. We picked up Christopher on the way home and they dropped me off them he went with her to make sure she was okay, he only lives 2 blocks from her. I think she'll be okay, just really sore for a few days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think on garter stitch projects you just have to pick a side that's your "right" side as there will be no difference but maybe I'm wrong?


I usually put a stitch marker on row one so that I know which is the right and which the wrong since it's so hard to tell. I say just pick a side, put a stitch marker on that side in one of the stitches and call it good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a lot of fun to watch the kids work together and support one another. They are all neat kids. I think Maddie was delighted that I stayed and even took pictures. I had to share them with her as well. Her parents aren't able to stay so she was smiling and thankful that I did.
> 
> She said to tell my knitting friends hello and thanks for the prayers and support that you give for her family.


It's great that she'll be able to get her license. Big hugs to Maddie and good luck on passing the driving exams. Pretty girl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> She is 18 years old so we were discussing college tonight. I will miss her next year.


Where is she planning to go for college?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sad news tonight.. . . . One of our own men who had temporary access to Elm to keep him from freezing to death has just failed a drug test which Susan is allowed to require him to take (and pass) if he is allowed to stay even temporarily in the building. He tested positive for cocaine, meth and marijuana. He fought taking the test, but she is qualified to require it and capable of performing the test. The man had received his tax return today and then disappeared for over 5 hours. He's not done this before because he's not from this area and knows few people outside of us and our staff folks--even the regulars in the dining room come in too large a number for him to be comfortable around.

I don't know if she and Ben are home from Elm yet. I must go check on that and then see if I can text her if she isn't here yet.

Please pray for us and this situation involving a man we thought we were helping to move his life forward.

I am sick at heart for the ever-increasing number of folks who are drowning in drug addiction. We've sustained over 55 ODs since the first of the year here in our County. Nearly 10 have succumbed since the first of this week who have some degree of connection to Elm or our regulars--several did not survive.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sad news tonight.. . . . One of our own men who had temporary access to Elm to keep him from freezing to death has just failed a drug test which Susan is allowed to require him to take (and pass) if he is allowed to stay even temporarily in the building. He tested positive for cocaine, meth and marijuana. He fought taking the test, but she is qualified to require it and capable of performing the test. The man had received his tax return today and then disappeared for over 5 hours. He's not done this before because he's not from this area and knows few people outside of us and our staff folks--even the regulars in the dining room come in too large a number for him to be comfortable around.
> 
> I don't know if she and Ben are home from Elm yet. I must go check on that and then see if I can text her if she isn't here yet.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Joy, that is very sad, and I pray that he gets off of it and comes back to you all and continues to move forward. Addiction is so hard, I know you must see a lot of it and it isn't easy to watch people destroy themselves. Certainly sending prayers for you all and this man and the rest of your Elm participants.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Bonnie, Fan, Pam and Rookie! I guess I am over thinking it. I thought both sides only looked the same to me and I was missing something. I won't stress over it anymore. Thank you. The pattern refers to rs or ws a lot.


When I'm doing garter stitch, I usually count even numbered rows as wrong side, but it doesn't matter unless you switch to stockinette as far as I can tell.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, lifting you all in this sad situation.

I messed up last night and didn't take my herbs for anxiety... I'd been sleeping better so when I realized it, I didn't get up and take them late...and woke up twice. Bleah! So I remembered today!

I'm trimming threads and setting up for binding the small quilts. I'm excited to try block by block, but I still can't find my cutting mat! I guess I'll have to see about getting a new one. Bother.

I'm off to bed soon. Got a lot done today, and that feels good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, so sorry, addiction is such a problem. And drugs are so much harder to stop and keep stopped than alcohol. The few 12 step meetings I've seen around drug addiction are not as healthy and supportive as AA.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sad news tonight.. . . . One of our own men who had temporary access to Elm to keep him from freezing to death has just failed a drug test which Susan is allowed to require him to take (and pass) if he is allowed to stay even temporarily in the building. He tested positive for cocaine, meth and marijuana. He fought taking the test, but she is qualified to require it and capable of performing the test. The man had received his tax return today and then disappeared for over 5 hours. He's not done this before because he's not from this area and knows few people outside of us and our staff folks--even the regulars in the dining room come in too large a number for him to be comfortable around.
> 
> I don't know if she and Ben are home from Elm yet. I must go check on that and then see if I can text her if she isn't here yet.
> 
> ...


Drugs ruin so many lives, not just the person doing them. Mary Beth's dad was a drug addict and alcoholic. He was clean when we were together, but not after. My nephew has had problems with drugs and has spent time in jail. He's the father of my sister's adoptive sons. They are also excellent liars. All you can do is try to help, but without being taken advantage of. My DN really did a number on DS and BIL. So sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I identify the "right side" I will put a safety pin or something else so that I keep the correct right and wrong sides. Sometimes the pattern does indicate sides.


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In England Mothering Sunday is around Easter, if I remember right (when you bake Simnal Cake) so it is earlier than in the US, or Aus. or NZ. where I am fairly certain it is May.


Right, I forgot we celebrate at different times. Here it's the second Sunday in May, often my birthday too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like you deserved a nap.
> Did yoga tonight, it went well until Marla twisted and pulled or pinched something in her abdomen. We picked up Christopher on the way home and they dropped me off them he went with her to make sure she was okay, he only lives 2 blocks from her. I think she'll be okay, just really sore for a few days.


I hope she will be OK, sometimes tying yourself in a knot pulls things the wrong way????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sad news tonight.. . . . One of our own men who had temporary access to Elm to keep him from freezing to death has just failed a drug test which Susan is allowed to require him to take (and pass) if he is allowed to stay even temporarily in the building. He tested positive for cocaine, meth and marijuana. He fought taking the test, but she is qualified to require it and capable of performing the test. The man had received his tax return today and then disappeared for over 5 hours. He's not done this before because he's not from this area and knows few people outside of us and our staff folks--even the regulars in the dining room come in too large a number for him to be comfortable around.
> 
> I don't know if she and Ben are home from Elm yet. I must go check on that and then see if I can text her if she isn't here yet.
> 
> ...


So sad people destroy themselves with drugs despite all the help you try to give them. You can only do your best & if they fall off the wagon it's on them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Joy, lifting you all in this sad situation.
> 
> I messed up last night and didn't take my herbs for anxiety... I'd been sleeping better so when I realized it, I didn't get up and take them late...and woke up twice. Bleah! So I remembered today!
> 
> ...


I hope you get a good sleep tonight.
Doesn't it feel good to get those UFOs done! 
You do know, soon as you buy a new mat, the old one will reappear ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Drugs ruin so many lives, not just the person doing them. Mary Beth's dad was a drug addict and alcoholic. He was clean when we were together, but not after. My nephew has had problems with drugs and has spent time in jail. He's the father of my sister's adoptive sons. They are also excellent liars. All you can do is try to help, but without being taken advantage of. My DN really did a number on DS and BIL. So sad.


So true, Marla's BFF's older daughter nearly bankrupted her parents, and the last time, she was almost dead when they found having been used and left, when she was little she was such a shy and sweet child. 
She's clean now, but it's a daily struggle and her mom and dad are always waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Drugs ruin so many lives, not just the person doing them. Mary Beth's dad was a drug addict and alcoholic. He was clean when we were together, but not after. My nephew has had problems with drugs and has spent time in jail. He's the father of my sister's adoptive sons. They are also excellent liars. All you can do is try to help, but without being taken advantage of. My DN really did a number on DS and BIL. So sad.


It's so good you sister was available to take the boys from your nephew, at least they now have a chance at a good lif away from the drugs.
Drugs & alcohol hav certainly destroyed many lives.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope she will be OK, sometimes tying yourself in a knot pulls things the wrong way????


I think she will, I think instead of doing that move, she needs to just stick with bridge pose for a while. lol
lol It was Gate pose Ithink that did it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Maddie on the guitar.


Great pictures Mary , looks like everyone is enjoying themselves


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


Great pics! The kids and the lambs look happy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie! And I have a question for you, which will show my ignorance...how does one tell right side from wrong side in knitting? Please see my two attached photos. They are photos of both sides of a piece I just started. I can't tell which is right or wrong side! Thanks for your advice, Julie!


I would say the bottom picture is the right side , does the pattern not tell you , usually they say something like row 1 (RS)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Right, I forgot we celebrate at different times. Here it's the second Sunday in May, often my birthday too


Mothers day here is exactly 3 weeks before easter so this year it's March 26th


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> She is 18 years old so we were discussing college tonight. I will miss her next year.


That is exactly what I mean- kids keep getting younger for their age!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sad news tonight.. . . . One of our own men who had temporary access to Elm to keep him from freezing to death has just failed a drug test which Susan is allowed to require him to take (and pass) if he is allowed to stay even temporarily in the building. He tested positive for cocaine, meth and marijuana. He fought taking the test, but she is qualified to require it and capable of performing the test. The man had received his tax return today and then disappeared for over 5 hours. He's not done this before because he's not from this area and knows few people outside of us and our staff folks--even the regulars in the dining room come in too large a number for him to be comfortable around.
> 
> I don't know if she and Ben are home from Elm yet. I must go check on that and then see if I can text her if she isn't here yet.
> 
> ...


Joy, just remember that you are doing this because you believe the Lord has a task for you- I know it is hard when dealing with these life situations- you can get there because your faith is strong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Right, I forgot we celebrate at different times. Here it's the second Sunday in May, often my birthday too


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


Lovely photos Bonnie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


Always my favorite part of the year. Baby animals are so adorable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


Looks like they are having fun. No lambs at the farm here yet but it won't be long


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good job, Kaye! It is so good for you!


Love yoga.... just not the hot stuff. Dr. is iffy about it though. Still, I'm going to start back slowly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could happen; I just saw news report of $65 air fare to Europe.


I'm packed!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Since there are several drs. in the same office, I must check to see if I can go to another. My insurance company has nothing to do with any doctor that I use. I've been with the same insurance co. for about 40 years and luckily also am covered by my DH's insurance co. so most of the time, all my bills are covered, except for dental.


Sounds like you are in a PPO. Pick another office, if necessary. I've never heard of a contract with a Dr. I can understand them not letting you see someone in the same office. That can be an office policy, but another whole group. No way.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The fallout over the floods over the last few days, is big news at the moment. The city has grown just too big, and the storm water system is seriously out-dated. No-one wants to pick up a tab for millions, so the blame game starts. Some of the sink holes that have formed are quite substantial.


That's scary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's scary


It is not good- and the Politicians have been out scoring points off each other, or attempting to!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> These are the ones, they measure almost the same as my old ones so hopefully fit well.
> My old frames are good & I would have just put new lenses in them but both places I went insisted they wouldn't warranty new glasses in old frames, what a crock! They are metal & as good as the day I bought them????
> 
> http://www.zennioptical.com/stainless-steel-half-rim-eyeglass-frames-694017.html


Nice. My preference is to have no frame on bottom as I can "see" it and drives me crazy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> 1 year and 2 days after moving in we are in a bedroom! And all my yarn (well I think all) is now in one place. Spent all day getting it into place- had no choice as it was all in the are Elizabeth will be tomorrow.
> So I am around- planning on reading without commenting for the next few days- Wednesday I need to actually put my clothes into the bedroom wardrobe. But yarn needed to take priority (and no not becuase it was yarn but because of Elizabeth).


What makes me think you've been counting the days? Hope you've had a lovely time with Elizabeth


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Winter storm Stella is really causing havoc around the country. Please stay safe and don't venture out if you can avoid it. It is 49 F here right now, but the sun is shining. May get a little rain today, but probably not!
> 
> DD wants me to make an afghan for her and DH. She wanted purple, so I got on Knit Picks last night and saw that Brava was on sale. Figured out how much to get plus a skein extra. When I went to check out, I got a notice that I was $16 away from free shipping! I hate when this happens! So I decided to get yarn for me an afghan. So I save shipping but spent $25 more! And I didn't need any more yarn! Why do we do this, because I know I am not alone!


BECAUSE.... you didn't pick up the phone and call. I'm just getting ready to order from them myself...... There is ALWAYS something I need from them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Was there something that brought on the panic attack? Take it easy.


Yes Sam, listen to your good friends. We want you nicely relaxed and feeling fine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Bonnie, Fan, Pam and Rookie! I guess I am over thinking it. I thought both sides only looked the same to me and I was missing something. I won't stress over it anymore. Thank you. The pattern refers to rs or ws a lot.


I agree that with garter stitch it's hard to tell and you don't even have the tail at one side in this piece, which is my usual way of telling. I would put a safety pin on one side and call it the right side, just so I would know.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I identify the "right side" I will put a safety pin or something else so that I keep the correct right and wrong sides. Sometimes the pattern does indicate sides.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In England Mothering Sunday is around Easter, if I remember right (when you bake Simnal Cake) so it is earlier than in the US, or Aus. or NZ. where I am fairly certain it is May.


Yes, Sunday 26th March this year.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> When I identify the "right side" I will put a safety pin or something else so that I keep the correct right and wrong sides. Sometimes the pattern does indicate sides.


Thanks, Pammie, I will do that.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that it is garter stitch- and therefore really the same both sides- I would go with the look of your centre stitches, and which side of those you like best. I like the bottom one- but the difference is very slight.


Thank you Julie. I am over-thinking it, I guess.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> I agree the centre stitches are more prominent in the bottom photo, which was the decider for me, as well as the curvature.


You ladies are all so nice - thanks so much!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I usually put a stitch marker on row one so that I know which is the right and which the wrong since it's so hard to tell. I say just pick a side, put a stitch marker on that side in one of the stitches and call it good.


Thank you, Kaye...I will do it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers. It's still snowing and I just looked out the front window. I have a drift 5'high in the front. To open the back door, I have to push the snow out of the way. Enough already.


 :sm06: Oh my!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Sad news tonight.. . . . One of our own men who had temporary access to Elm to keep him from freezing to death has just failed a drug test which Susan is allowed to require him to take (and pass) if he is allowed to stay even temporarily in the building. He tested positive for cocaine, meth and marijuana. He fought taking the test, but she is qualified to require it and capable of performing the test. The man had received his tax return today and then disappeared for over 5 hours. He's not done this before because he's not from this area and knows few people outside of us and our staff folks--even the regulars in the dining room come in too large a number for him to be comfortable around.
> 
> I don't know if she and Ben are home from Elm yet. I must go check on that and then see if I can text her if she isn't here yet.
> 
> ...


Prayers will continue for you and Susan, and the folks at Elm and this man fighting his demons. The drugs are so all consuming...it is a daily battle for folks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> When I'm doing garter stitch, I usually count even numbered rows as wrong side, but it doesn't matter unless you switch to stockinette as far as I can tell.


Thank you, Sorlenna...another good tip!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Joy, lifting you all in this sad situation.
> 
> I messed up last night and didn't take my herbs for anxiety... I'd been sleeping better so when I realized it, I didn't get up and take them late...and woke up twice. Bleah! So I remembered today!
> 
> ...


Good job. I am anxious to see your projects!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, Marla's BFF's older daughter nearly bankrupted her parents, and the last time, she was almost dead when they found having been used and left, when she was little she was such a shy and sweet child.
> She's clean now, but it's a daily struggle and her mom and dad are always waiting for the other shoe to drop.


It does destroy your trust, Kaye.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


Bonnie...all the little lambs are adorable! The children and the sheep! What a fun experience for the GKs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Great minds think alike!


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been watching a British tv series called "Escape to the Country." Love it. Right now they are up near Newcastle. Thinking Swedenme isn't to far from there. What wonderful homes and landscapes.


We have that show here too. It is good, I quite often watch it. :sm11:

Gosh I hope it has stopped snowing there for all of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Christopher just left a bit ago in high spirits. He found out what his insurance will be and it's much less than previously quoted, as well as he has several good job prospects, so he's going to go get the insurance instated, get his license reinstated, then go apply for the jobs, and hopefully get one. A friend of his works for the broadband company and he's running all of Wyoming because he has no other techs, so he told Christopher to go apply and hopefully get hired as he needs techs badly. So fingers and toes crossed and prayers going up that he gets it, or something even better.


Sounds promising, I hope he gets put on where his friend is. I have everything crossed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Where is she planning to go for college?


She is planning on going to the same college her older sister is attending in Florida. I know it is a small Christian college.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm still around - this hasn't been a good week for me - in bed sleeping most of the time - need to pull myself together. i'm at least better off than caesar. i will eventually catch up. --- sam


I thought you were a little quiet. Take care Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Maddie on the guitar.


 :sm24: Thanks for sharing the photos. They are really cool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think on garter stitch projects you just have to pick a side that's your "right" side as there will be no difference but maybe I'm wrong?


Thats what I would I say. Agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry Joy, that is very sad, and I pray that he gets off of it and comes back to you all and continues to move forward. Addiction is so hard, I know you must see a lot of it and it isn't easy to watch people destroy themselves. Certainly sending prayers for you all and this man and the rest of your Elm participants.


From me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, Marla's BFF's older daughter nearly bankrupted her parents, and the last time, she was almost dead when they found having been used and left, when she was little she was such a shy and sweet child.
> She's clean now, but it's a daily struggle and her mom and dad are always waiting for the other shoe to drop.


So many sad stories and lives families ruined with drug use. We have a huge problem over here lately with so so many using the drug "ice" methamphedamine. Terrible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 76. I need to go to bed. Too hot here last night. Tonight is much better, 10.30pm and 15c compared to 26c at this time last night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sad news tonight.. . . . One of our own men who had temporary access to Elm to keep him from freezing to death has just failed a drug test which Susan is allowed to require him to take (and pass) if he is allowed to stay even temporarily in the building. He tested positive for cocaine, meth and marijuana. He fought taking the test, but she is qualified to require it and capable of performing the test. The man had received his tax return today and then disappeared for over 5 hours. He's not done this before because he's not from this area and knows few people outside of us and our staff folks--even the regulars in the dining room come in too large a number for him to be comfortable around.
> 
> I don't know if she and Ben are home from Elm yet. I must go check on that and then see if I can text her if she isn't here yet.
> 
> ...


That is so disheartening when you try so hard to help someone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


Sweet pictures of your GKs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gosh, it only takes us between 8 and 9 hours to drive to Defiance!!


Yes, if you are at a main airport it would be good but from Rochester the connections are terrible. I think it is 7 hrs. Driving from here, so flying would be ridiculous at that rate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> We have that show here too. It is good, I quite often watch it. :sm11:
> 
> Gosh I hope it has stopped snowing there for all of you.


It has stopped snowing and I can see the sky. Yay!!!

I have an appointment for my diet today to get weighed. Gained 3 lbs. during the whole power outage ordeal with all the family here but not worried. I'll get back on track. It's been 1 yr. and almost 3 months with a few ups and downs, but ultimately in the right direction. I had just hit 50lbs. loss, but now I get to hit it again. Twice the fun. I'm having to ship back 2 tops I got and get a smaller size. Went from 2x to 1x, then XL and now L. Pretty exciting. I'd better finish getting ready. Have a wonderful one today!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, hoping you soon feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, Sunday 26th March this year.


 :sm24: When do you go onto summertime, Kate?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you Julie. I am over-thinking it, I guess.


It would seem that we are all in agreement on this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It has stopped snowing and I can see the sky. Yay!!!
> 
> I have an appointment for my diet today to get weighed. Gained 3 lbs. during the whole power outage ordeal with all the family here but not worried. I'll get back on track. It's been 1 yr. and almost 3 months with a few ups and downs, but ultimately in the right direction. I had just hit 50lbs. loss, but now I get to hit it again. Twice the fun. I'm having to ship back 2 tops I got and get a smaller size. Went from 2x to 1x, then XL and now L. Pretty exciting. I'd better finish getting ready. Have a wonderful one today!


It is amazing the difference a few inches in height makes- I have a new dress, 4XL that only just fits, I think if I buy something from them again I will have to try their 5XL- but I did put on 10kg this summer - blast it. You are doing so well Daralene!
*Congratulations on the continued downward trend!*


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: When do you go onto summertime, Kate?


Wednesday 21st June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wednesday 21st June.


Goodness, that is late in the year!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a few pages behind and some of you have seen this on facebook already; here's the quilt. I need to wash supper dishes and figure out what to work on tonight.


Your quilt is lovely


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Right, I forgot we celebrate at different times. Here it's the second Sunday in May, often my birthday too


Mother's Day is on my birthday every few years, too.

The GC look like they're having a blast!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing the difference a few inches in height makes- I have a new dress, 4XL that only just fits, I think if I buy something from them again I will have to try their 5XL- but I did put on 10kg this summer - blast it. You are doing so well Daralene!
> *Congratulations on the continued downward trend!*


Thanks Julie. I never ever thought I would lose weight. Your hip and lack of mobility doesn't help at all. I'm sure hoping you can get that cleared up so you get your mobility back. Big Hugs. You are a beautiful person and that is what counts. The rest is all decoration.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get a good sleep tonight.
> Doesn't it feel good to get those UFOs done!
> You do know, soon as you buy a new mat, the old one will reappear ????


Sleep wasn't good. :sm13: I should have had tea, too, I guess.

And I figure the old mat will turn up after I buy a new one, but only after I've used the new one and can't return it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, I was just thinking of you and showing DH where you live on our atlas map just last night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness, that is late in the year!


If you are on about when the clocks move it is the same time all over the UK last weekend in March


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The time change always throws me off--no reason to do it anymore that I can tell. We changed last weekend and it'll take me a couple or three weeks to adjust. Julie, we go to summer officially on June 21 also, though it will feel like summer well before that. We may hit a record high today, in fact. It's been so warm that everything is blooming early and my allergies are bad already. Yesterday I didn't know who sneezed more, the cat or me!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blanket-of-roses-afghan

Just saw this posted elsewhere on KP, definitely going to have to try


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blanket-of-roses-afghan
> 
> Just saw this posted elsewhere on KP, definitely going to have to try


It's beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blanket-of-roses-afghan
> 
> Just saw this posted elsewhere on KP, definitely going to have to try


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It has stopped snowing and I can see the sky. Yay!!!
> 
> I have an appointment for my diet today to get weighed. Gained 3 lbs. during the whole power outage ordeal with all the family here but not worried. I'll get back on track. It's been 1 yr. and almost 3 months with a few ups and downs, but ultimately in the right direction. I had just hit 50lbs. loss, but now I get to hit it again. Twice the fun. I'm having to ship back 2 tops I got and get a smaller size. Went from 2x to 1x, then XL and now L. Pretty exciting. I'd better finish getting ready. Have a wonderful one today!


Such a great show of willpower to lose so much. Congratulations.
My spare tire seems to have inflated over the winter, need to get moving more & watch better! My weight stayed stable most of my life but somehow that thyroid problem has really wrecked that????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing the difference a few inches in height makes- I have a new dress, 4XL that only just fits, I think if I buy something from them again I will have to try their 5XL- but I did put on 10kg this summer - blast it. You are doing so well Daralene!
> *Congratulations on the continued downward trend!*


It's pretty hard for you to get any exercise when every step hurts. I hope they soon do something about your hip so you can more easily get around.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, fingers crossed all goes well & Christopher gets a great job
> Paula, good you have a nice neighbour to plow out what gets to the end of the driveway, that's always so hard to shovel or snowblow. DH bought s snowblower a few years ago, sure makes quick work of things. Of course we need the tractor to do the driveway, we are about 1/4 mile off the road.
> Daralene, hope your handyman continues to do the plowing, sure don't want you out there with your back troubles.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting their travel plans set up, what fun


Yes, Charlie is a good neighbor - he's lived here almost as long as we have and no trouble between us all those years. Last summer they lost power but we didn't (something about the way the power lines connect at the corner). We invited them over into the air conditioning, but we ended up standing in their front yard watching the repair crew down the road and chatting. Took less than an hour to get things up and running - we are lucky enough to live less than a mile from the place they keep the repair trucks. They are nice folks!

We got the snowblower a couple of years ago and I think this might be the 4th or 5th time we've used it. We just don't have a lot of big storms like they do up north of where we live. We also have a small Farmall tractor with chains on the wheels and a plow, but the shed we keep it in was so buried in this storm, that we couldn't get it out! Oh, well, next time they predict a storm like this we'll get it out ahead of time.

What a difference a day makes! It has stopped snowing and the sun is trying to peek through - No school though - the main roads are pretty good, but the back roads and the hills are harder to clear because of the blowing and drifting. So I've dragged all the corned beef and cabbage over here to my DD's and things are cooking away. As far as I know, the dinner will still be held tonight, so now I've got to go get the potatoes ready to go in. I hope we get a good turnout tonight or the church members will be eating a lot of leftovers this weekend!

Hugs to all


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> There are loads of houses for sale here, but we also do get cold in winter, as we are at some altitude, just not often that we get much snow. Not to be a party pooper, but I guess I'm not the person to ask since I've wanted to leave for some time now... :sm16:


Oh, I know it gets cold there and HOT, but when it's 12F, snowing at 3 inches and hour and "blowing a hoolie", New Mexico, Arizona or South Texas look awfully good from the top of a snowbank!! I know you'd probably like to move back closer to your family - I don't blame you a bit - that's the reason I don't want to move, but I wouldn't mind somewhere warmer from New Year to Easter. (Just not Florida).


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Drivers get younger every year!!!!!!
> She does not look old enough.


My GD Abby just turned 16 and can get her learner's permit. She said probably in the spring - if it ever comes! If you met her, you'd think she was 12 or 13 because she's so small!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, if you are at a main airport it would be good but from Rochester the connections are terrible. I think it is 7 hrs. Driving from here, so flying would be ridiculous at that rate.


Is the Buffalo airport a possibility for you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The time change always throws me off--no reason to do it anymore that I can tell. We changed last weekend and it'll take me a couple or three weeks to adjust. Julie, we go to summer officially on June 21 also, though it will feel like summer well before that. We may hit a record high today, in fact. It's been so warm that everything is blooming early and my allergies are bad already. Yesterday I didn't know who sneezed more, the cat or me!


I heard the cherry blossoms in Washington were frozen. Did anyone else hear that?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blanket-of-roses-afghan
> 
> Just saw this posted elsewhere on KP, definitely going to have to try


That's very pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, you are such an example for us that hanging in on diet works! Thank you so very much. I am so proud of you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


Lovely photos, Bonnie. The GKids look like they enjoy feeding lambs. And you have blue skies and sunshine ( plus snow). Reminds me of looking after kades(orphan lambs) we got from a sheep farming uncle when I was young. They used to try to follow me when I walked to the end of the lane to get collected for school! And one we sold to a neighbour brought her first lambs back to see us. I'm sure she intended it but it might have just been a coincidence that she got out of the neighbours field and came to our farm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love yoga.... just not the hot stuff. Dr. is iffy about it though. Still, I'm going to start back slowly.


As long as you go gently it should be fine I would think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Kaye...I will do it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It does destroy your trust, Kaye.


Yes, it does.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> TNS, I was just thinking of you and showing DH where you live on our atlas map just last night.


Has he visited the British Chanel Islands? You can look at them on Google Earth, great fun. In Alderney look for Braye Bay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla is doing better this morning, Christopher hung around a couple hours last night and took care of her dogs for her and made sure she was fine. She's sore but able to move around, We moved the Fri yoga class to Saturdays so she'll have an extra day to recouperate before the next go round. lol Most everyone in class has a hard time making it Friday nights, Marla and I can but the others couldn't, so instructor changed it to Saturday mornings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard the cherry blossoms in Washington were frozen. Did anyone else hear that?


I have heard that, and I do worry about other fruit trees budding and then freezing. I can remember that happening a couple of times when I was a kid--hard to get through the summer without our fresh fruit (I was spoiled on it as we had an orchard)! I can understand trees being confused, though; one day we're in sweaters and long pants and the next we're in shorts and T-shirts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I never ever thought I would lose weight. Your hip and lack of mobility doesn't help at all. I'm sure hoping you can get that cleared up so you get your mobility back. Big Hugs. You are a beautiful person and that is what counts. The rest is all decoration.


That is a comforting thought, thanks Daralene! I am trying greatly to increase the amount of vegetables I eat, and because I can keep them frozen, berries, which I am much enjoying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> She is planning on going to the same college her older sister is attending in Florida. I know it is a small Christian college.


That sounds like a great plan, she'll have her older sister as a support system when she needs it, and they sound like they are all very close so will enjoy being there for each other.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It has stopped snowing and I can see the sky. Yay!!!
> 
> I have an appointment for my diet today to get weighed. Gained 3 lbs. during the whole power outage ordeal with all the family here but not worried. I'll get back on track. It's been 1 yr. and almost 3 months with a few ups and downs, but ultimately in the right direction. I had just hit 50lbs. loss, but now I get to hit it again. Twice the fun. I'm having to ship back 2 tops I got and get a smaller size. Went from 2x to 1x, then XL and now L. Pretty exciting. I'd better finish getting ready. Have a wonderful one today!


YAY!!! On seeing sky and no more snow, and YAY!!! on going to smaller sizes. You are doing wonderfully!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you are on about when the clocks move it is the same time all over the UK last weekend in March


Ah, that sounds more like it- so does that make it the 26th? Because the next Sunday is the 2nd April! Not quite sure what Kate mean't, unless she was talking of when Scotland calculates the summer season?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, you go, girl. I know how hard it is to lose. I've been a bit of a hog over the winter myself and need to get a little more serious about watching--like Julie, I eat a lot of vegetables, and I could probably give up meat, though cheese and eggs would have to stay, and bread is my downfall; I love bread so hardly ever make it because I would eat every last crumb!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Nikki, that blanket is lovely--how are you feeling today? Have you tried out knitting yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The time change always throws me off--no reason to do it anymore that I can tell. We changed last weekend and it'll take me a couple or three weeks to adjust. Julie, we go to summer officially on June 21 also, though it will feel like summer well before that. We may hit a record high today, in fact. It's been so warm that everything is blooming early and my allergies are bad already. Yesterday I didn't know who sneezed more, the cat or me!


I am so glad my plant pollen allergies have subsided- I used really only get it from Pine pollens, you have my commiserations it makes one feel so awful.
Poor puss!
Scotland will be doing well if June is summery- no offence but their seasons are fickle, and who knows with climate change/global warming?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> Nikki, that blanket is lovely--how are you feeling today? Have you tried out knitting yet?


Doing better. Tried cutting back on the pain meds, because they make me sooooo drowsy, but it was too soon, so have to go back up. Did get out for a walk with hubby and the puppy, hubby has the leash of course. Haven't tried knitting yet, just to sleepy to concentrate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just checking in with a quick KAP update. The registration form is 99% done - just waiting on some last minute confirmations. If you haven't already sent me your email address to get a form directly, please send me a PM. I can post the form via PM now that this system allows for that and I will do that, but since it has my personal email, phone number and address on it, I won't be attaching it in the Tea Party.

Beautiful sunshine today. I've been getting some consulting work done this a.m. and now plan on having a sandwich and then shower and get some errands done. Love and prayers to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's pretty hard for you to get any exercise when every step hurts. I hope they soon do something about your hip so you can more easily get around.


Mmmmm, that is true Bonnie- I will be contacting my GP again about it if nothing comes through soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My GD Abby just turned 16 and can get her learner's permit. She said probably in the spring - if it ever comes! If you met her, you'd think she was 12 or 13 because she's so small!


 :sm24: My goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla is doing better this morning, Christopher hung around a couple hours last night and took care of her dogs for her and made sure she was fine. She's sore but able to move around, We moved the Fri yoga class to Saturdays so she'll have an extra day to recouperate before the next go round. lol Most everyone in class has a hard time making it Friday nights, Marla and I can but the others couldn't, so instructor changed it to Saturday mornings.


Glad Marla is recovering!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, you go, girl. I know how hard it is to lose. I've been a bit of a hog over the winter myself and need to get a little more serious about watching--like Julie, I eat a lot of vegetables, and I could probably give up meat, though cheese and eggs would have to stay, and bread is my downfall; I love bread so hardly ever make it because I would eat every last crumb!


I don't think I could ever manage vegan, I do presently eat fish and chicken, I do love omelet and can't really imagine life without cheese.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Doing better. Tried cutting back on the pain meds, because they make me sooooo drowsy, but it was too soon, so have to go back up. Did get out for a walk with hubby and the puppy, hubby has the leash of course. Haven't tried knitting yet, just to sleepy to concentrate.


Hoping it doesn't take too long before you can concentrate again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, that sounds more like it- so does that make it the 26th? Because the next Sunday is the 2nd April! Not quite sure what Kate mean't, unless she was talking of when Scotland calculates the summer season?


Yes the 26th same day as mothers day . Think Kate thought you meant when summer actually begins officially


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the 26th same day as mothers day . Think Kate thought you meant when summer actually begins officially


I am sure that has to be the misunderstanding- whereas I was thinking more of when it is ok to call Britain!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good article julie - thanks - i need to get my sweater back out - i am up to the armholes. i want to try and do the back and both fronts at the same time - i see tangles yarn in my future. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am posting this one from mjs, specifically for Sam- I think he will find it quite heartening!
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/knitting/comments/5j5p4e/_/%5B


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I could ever manage vegan, I do presently eat fish and chicken, I do love omelet and can't really imagine life without cheese.


I have tried the vegan cheese, but I have to give that a :sm25: --did not like it at all! I will eat tofu, however.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, KayeJo, not to enable...but Stroll sock yarn is on sale right now. Just so you know. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, KayeJo, not to enable...but Stroll sock yarn is on sale right now. Just so you know. LOL


LOL!! I already have my order ready to send tomorrow after I put David's check in the mail. 
:sm23: I did that at about 9am this morning. lolol
Nordic Mart has sock yarn on sale too, but I've ordered most of the sock yarns I want of Drops Fabel and the other one so I'm skipping them, though the prices are great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very good article julie - thanks - i need to get my sweater back out - i am up to the armholes. i want to try and do the back and both fronts at the same time - i see tangles yarn in my future. lol --- sam


Best of luck Sam, with that. I am glad the mojo is returning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have tried the vegan cheese, but I have to give that a :sm25: --did not like it at all! I will eat tofu, however.


I am quite fond of tofu, but can't find it locally any longer, grrrr.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I already have my order ready to send tomorrow after I put David's check in the mail.
> :sm23: I did that at about 9am this morning. lolol
> Nordic Mart has sock yarn on sale too, but I've ordered most of the sock yarns I want of Drops Fabel and the other one so I'm skipping them, though the prices are great.


 :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite fond of tofu, but can't find it locally any longer, grrrr.


That seems surprising--you live in a city of such size. Here, too, though, we have "food deserts," where people are not near to good sources of groceries and have to be traveling some distance. It's so odd.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That seems surprising--you live in a city of such size. Here, too, though, we have "food deserts," where people are not near to good sources of groceries and have to be traveling some distance. It's so odd.


If I could get to the same Supermarket as Fan, I'd be okay, but the Agency is too stingy, and stipulates closest Supermarket only. It's a difference of about an extra mile- but they won't pay!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


You look terrific! Short or not, that's a LOT of snow! :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


It is a lot of snow, no matter how tall you are!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there just a quick check in. 
Head has been pounding for about 2 days. Woke up this morning with a phlegm cough. 
My mom is here this afternoon /evening for a visit. Her and Gage went for a walk earlier and I had a bit of peace and quiet. 

Still feeling sick at heart about the whole thing with Greg but doing my best to keep my mind off it and occupied. Jodi has ordered a vest and bootie set for her cousin who is expecting a boy in April. So I have started that today as the baby shower is on Sunday coming up. 

Will try to check in later on. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is sad Joy; goodness knows you and Susan are providing such positive support and opportunity for those folks. Certainly will pray for the man and the many others that receive your services.


jheiens said:


> Sad news tonight.. . . . One of our own men who had temporary access to Elm to keep him from freezing to death has just failed a drug test which Susan is allowed to require him to take (and pass) if he is allowed to stay even temporarily in the building. He tested positive for cocaine, meth and marijuana. He fought taking the test, but she is qualified to require it and capable of performing the test. The man had received his tax return today and then disappeared for over 5 hours. He's not done this before because he's not from this area and knows few people outside of us and our staff folks--even the regulars in the dining room come in too large a number for him to be comfortable around.
> 
> I don't know if she and Ben are home from Elm yet. I must go check on that and then see if I can text her if she isn't here yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet they did have fun. Shoot, I'd have fun getting to feed the lambs! What a good grandma you are to those kids.


Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


That's way more snow than what we got here. Even with the heavy coat, the weight loss is noticeable. You've done a terrific job staying committed to the diet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Another quick update on KAP; Kathy H. found that she was able to book her room for the Hampton Inn in Defiance online using Booking.com for the price of $116 per night instead of the $125 per night as quoted when booking directly with the hotel. The taxes will still need to he added onto the cost. Good information, for sure. Thanks, Kathy, for sourcing that out and letting us know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW....That's quite a bit of snow I'd say. And another WOW....you look amazing!


Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up here. Can't wait for the KAP Jeanette and a big thank you in advance for the work you're putting into organizing it this year.

I went and did a "power red" blood donation today; for those who aren't familiar with that "Power Red is similar to a whole blood donation, except a special machine is used to allow you to safely donate two units of red blood cells during one donation while returning your plasma and platelets to you." Takes a little longer but helps out more. I don't donate as often as I should/could but that's just the way it is. Today's donation really wiped me out which it hasn't done before. Came home and slept about 3 hours.

I started a baby dress last night using a free pattern on Ravelry called Baby Jewel Dress. It is an easy pattern and I had visions of whipping through it like Melody or Sonja.....nope, nada, just not nearly as fast knitter but am having a nice time doing it. Here's a picture of what I got done so far. The color on my monitor looks pink but it is a light lavender. Also, here is the link if you want to check it out. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-jewel-dress
I'm making for a friend who has a new one on the way and another one for a friend who now has a 5 month old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi there just a quick check in.
> Head has been pounding for about 2 days. Woke up this morning with a phlegm cough.
> My mom is here this afternoon /evening for a visit. Her and Gage went for a walk earlier and I had a bit of peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this, Mel. Maybe you'll feel stronger in yourself, when you are not feeling sick.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got this from my DB and with as many of us that are grandparents I just had to share it.

How Children Perceive Their Grandparents . . .


1. I was in the bathroom, putting on my make-up, under the watchful eyes of my young granddaughter, as I'd done many times before. After I applied my lipstick and started to leave, the little one said, "But Grandma, you forgot to kiss the toilet paper good-bye!" I will probably never put lipstick on again without thinking about kissing the toilet paper good-bye....


2. My young grandson called the other day to wish me Happy Birthday. He asked me how old I was, and I told him, 72. My grandson was quiet for a moment, and then he asked, "Did you start at 1?"


3. After putting her grandchildren to bed, a grandmother changed into old slacks and a droopy blouse and proceeded to wash her hair. As she heard the children getting more and more rambunctious, her patience grew thin. Finally, she threw a towel around her head and stormed into their room, putting them back to bed with stern warnings. As she left the room, she heard the three-year-old say with a trembling voice, "Who was THAT?"


4. A grandmother was telling her little granddaughter what her own childhood was like. "We used to skate outside on a pond. I had a swing made from a tire; it hung from a tree in our front yard. We rode our pony. We picked wild raspberries in the woods." The little girl was wide-eyed, taking this all in. At last she said, "I sure wish I'd gotten to know you sooner!"


5. My grandson was visiting one day when he asked, "Grandma, do you know how you and God are alike?" I mentally polished my halo and I said, "No, how are we alike?'' "You're both old," he replied.


6. A little girl was diligently pounding away on her grandfather's word processor. She told him she was writing a story. "What's it about?" he asked. "I don't know," she replied. "I can't read."


7. I didn't know if my granddaughter had learned her colors yet, so I decided to test her. I would point out something and ask what color it was. She would tell me and was always correct. It was fun for me, so I continued. At last, she headed for the door, saying, "Grandma, I really think you should try to figure out some of these colors yourself!"


8. When my grandson Billy and I entered our vacation cabin, we kept the lights off until we were inside to keep from attracting pesky insects. Still, a few fireflies followed us in. Noticing them before I did, Billy whispered, "It's no use Grandpa. Now the mosquitoes are coming after us with flashlights."


9. When my grandson asked me how old I was, I teasingly replied, "I'm not sure." "Look in your underwear, Grandpa," he advised. "Mine says I'm 4 to 6." (WOW! I really like this one -- it says I'm only '40"!)


10. A second grader came home from school and said to her grandmother, "Grandma, guess what? We learned how to make babies today." The grandmother, more than a little surprised, tried to keep her cool. "That's interesting." she said. "How do you make babies?" "It's simple," replied the girl. "You just change 'y' to 'i' and add 'es'."


11. Children's Logic: "Give me a sentence about a public servant," said a teacher. The small boy wrote: "The fireman came down the ladder pregnant." The teacher took the lad aside to correct him. "Don't you know what pregnant means?" she asked. "Sure," said the young boy confidently. "It means carrying a child."


12. A grandfather was delivering his grandchildren to their home one day when a fire truck zoomed past. Sitting in the front seat of the fire truck was a Dalmatian dog. The children started discussing the dog's duties. "They use him to keep crowds back," said one child. "No," said another, "He's just for good luck." A third child brought the argument to a close. “They use the dogs," she said firmly, "to find the fire hydrants."


13. A 6-year-old was asked where his grandma lived. "Oh," he said, "she lives at the airport, and whenever we want her, we just go get her. Then, when we're done having her visit, we take her back to the airport."


14. My Grandpop is the smartest man on earth! He teaches me good things, but I don't get to see him enough to get as smart as him!


15. My Grandparents are funny, when they bend over, you hear gas leaks and they blame their dog.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up here. Can't wait for the KAP Jeanette and a big thank you in advance for the work you're putting into organizing it this year.
> 
> I went and did a "power red" blood donation today; for those who aren't familiar with that "Power Red is similar to a whole blood donation, except a special machine is used to allow you to safely donate two units of red blood cells during one donation while returning your plasma and platelets to you." Takes a little longer but helps out more. I don't donate as often as I should/could but that's just the way it is. Today's donation really wiped me out which it hasn't done before. Came home and slept about 3 hours.
> 
> ...


That is going to be do cute when it's done, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Those are great, Gwen! I especially love the mosquitoes with flashlights. LOL

Your dress is going to be lovely. 

Mel, hugs for you. I hope your head settles soon and the cough goes away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up here. Can't wait for the KAP Jeanette and a big thank you in advance for the work you're putting into organizing it this year.
> 
> I went and did a "power red" blood donation today; for those who aren't familiar with that "Power Red is similar to a whole blood donation, except a special machine is used to allow you to safely donate two units of red blood cells during one donation while returning your plasma and platelets to you." Takes a little longer but helps out more. I don't donate as often as I should/could but that's just the way it is. Today's donation really wiped me out which it hasn't done before. Came home and slept about 3 hours.
> 
> ...


I can see a beautiful lilac colour Gwen it's going to be gorgeous. I went and took a look at the pattern only to realise I've got it in my library , really need to sort all those patterns out 
Hope you feel better after a good night's rest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


Lovely picture Daralene lots of snow , would like it in December or January but definitely not in March


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice pictures of Maddie and band, Pacer; and adorable pictures of DGKs feeding the lambs Bonnie.
Sorry for the problem with the fellow at Elm, but you are doing all you can do Joy.
DH and I took DGSs (both 5 and cousins) to the Lego Batman Movie today - a good time was had by all.
Still sorting stuff for the destash sale next week, and having a hard time not buying when all the emails have yarn on sale.
Prayers for those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, that sounds more like it- so does that make it the 26th? Because the next Sunday is the 2nd April! Not quite sure what Kate mean't, unless she was talking of when Scotland calculates the summer season?


26th of this month is when the clocks go back and that is the beginning of spring, but summer doesn't officially start (if it starts at all!) until June.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up here. Can't wait for the KAP Jeanette and a big thank you in advance for the work you're putting into organizing it this year.
> 
> I went and did a "power red" blood donation today; for those who aren't familiar with that "Power Red is similar to a whole blood donation, except a special machine is used to allow you to safely donate two units of red blood cells during one donation while returning your plasma and platelets to you." Takes a little longer but helps out more. I don't donate as often as I should/could but that's just the way it is. Today's donation really wiped me out which it hasn't done before. Came home and slept about 3 hours.
> 
> ...


Love that color. That Blood process may have been begun by Baxter Healthcare during the time I worked there (1990's) and a division, Fenwal, may have spun off into a new company with it. I think it's been sold again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi there just a quick check in.
> Head has been pounding for about 2 days. Woke up this morning with a phlegm cough.
> My mom is here this afternoon /evening for a visit. Her and Gage went for a walk earlier and I had a bit of peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


Hope you're feeling better in all ways soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> Nice pictures of Maddie and band, Pacer; and adorable pictures of DGKs feeding the lambs Bonnie.
> Sorry for the problem with the fellow at Elm, but you are doing all you can do Joy.
> DH and I took DGSs (both 5 and cousins) to the Lego Batman Movie today - a good time was had by all.
> Still sorting stuff for the destash sale next week, and having a hard time not buying when all the emails have yarn on sale.
> Prayers for those in need and hugs for all.


Good luck with your destash sale


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I could ever manage vegan, I do presently eat fish and chicken, I do love omelet and can't really imagine life without cheese.


I'm with you. I love cheese. The stores now have sales on for the blocks of cheese but what used to be a 900g block on sale is now 450g for the same price. Do the stores think we're stupid, or what?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Doing better. Tried cutting back on the pain meds, because they make me sooooo drowsy, but it was too soon, so have to go back up. Did get out for a walk with hubby and the puppy, hubby has the leash of course. Haven't tried knitting yet, just to sleepy to concentrate.


Don't rush it. Walking is good. Even though you're very sleepy, I'm sure that's a good thing to help you recover.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I could get to the same Supermarket as Fan, I'd be okay, but the Agency is too stingy, and stipulates closest Supermarket only. It's a difference of about an extra mile- but they won't pay!


I didn't know they could dictate where you may shop. That's just silly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


Lovely picture of you. The snow really is deep there. I hear we're going to get more tomorrow but by Sunday the temp will be 5c so some of it will melt, thank goodness. I let Candy out in it and she came back in with snowballs tightly knotted in her fur. What a mess!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> 26th of this month is when the clocks go back and that is the beginning of spring, but summer doesn't officially start (if it starts at all!) until June.


 :sm24: I obviously stated myself poorly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm with you. I love cheese. The stores now have sales on for the blocks of cheese but what used to be a 900g block on sale is now 450g for the same price. Do the stores think we're stupid, or what?


We have not much different here- you need to have your wits about you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know they could dictate where you may shop. That's just silly.


If I could afford the taxi fare to go further, I would, Liz, it is a real hassle getting to those shops by bus. Unfortunately they are able to dictate in this case.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi there just a quick check in.
> Head has been pounding for about 2 days. Woke up this morning with a phlegm cough.
> My mom is here this afternoon /evening for a visit. Her and Gage went for a walk earlier and I had a bit of peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


How nice of your mom to give you a break by taking Gage for a walk. Your headache could be caused by your sinuses, if they're still bothering you. It's not very pleasant. Maybe you should check in with the doctor.

It'll take you a while to get over Greg but you're doing the right thing by keeping busy. Good that you have caring friends who come to visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up here. Can't wait for the KAP Jeanette and a big thank you in advance for the work you're putting into organizing it this year.
> 
> I went and did a "power red" blood donation today; for those who aren't familiar with that "Power Red is similar to a whole blood donation, except a special machine is used to allow you to safely donate two units of red blood cells during one donation while returning your plasma and platelets to you." Takes a little longer but helps out more. I don't donate as often as I should/could but that's just the way it is. Today's donation really wiped me out which it hasn't done before. Came home and slept about 3 hours.
> 
> ...


Love the colour you're using for the baby dress....very pretty. I don't wonder that you were tired after the power red donation. You deserve a good rest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a great show of willpower to lose so much. Congratulations.
> My spare tire seems to have inflated over the winter, need to get moving more & watch better! My weight stayed stable most of my life but somehow that thyroid problem has really wrecked that????????????


I sure understand. Hopefully they can put me on thyroid mess next time. They wanted to last visit but I hadn't taken this one supplement that would have showed if it was thyroid or something else. I understand from what my mom's doctor said that low thyroid can contribute to atrial fibrillation also. There are so many things that happen to us that contribute to weight gain and resistance to weight loss. It is often many things contributing and not just one. Nobody ever expected me to have a weight problem. I was always underweight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I know it gets cold there and HOT, but when it's 12F, snowing at 3 inches and hour and "blowing a hoolie", New Mexico, Arizona or South Texas look awfully good from the top of a snowbank!! I know you'd probably like to move back closer to your family - I don't blame you a bit - that's the reason I don't want to move, but I wouldn't mind somewhere warmer from New Year to Easter. (Just not Florida).


I hear you loud and clear.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got this from my DB and with as many of us that are grandparents I just had to share it.
> 
> How Children Perceive Their Grandparents . . .
> 
> ...


I don't have grandchildren but I found these hilarious. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I could afford the taxi fare to go further, I would, Liz, it is a real hassle getting to those shops by bus. Unfortunately they are able to dictate in this case.


That is really a shame.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is really a shame.


It is a real nuisance.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the efforts you've put into getting KAP organized for this year. 


Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, glad Marla recovering. Hope she can learn to listen to her body and not over stretch.
Gwen, well went to knitting and decided to frog sock on curved needle. Like the feel, do NOT like loose stitches between needles. Cast on new sock on regular dbl points. Much happier.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, you look beautiful, and thin.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

When I asked my oncologist about continuing to give blood regularly after chemo for the BR CA, he said, very emphatically, "NO. They can't accept it because of the fear of passing along any cancer cells to another." So, I've never given another pint. I was well on my way to 3 gallons not long before I was diagnosed within 6 months of moving to NE Ohio. I miss the opportunity for service to others so badly in need of transfusions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> When I asked my oncologist about continuing to give blood regularly after chemo for the BR CA, he said, very emphatically, "NO. They can't accept it because of the fear of passing along any cancer cells to another." So, I've never given another pint. I was well on my way to 3 gallons not long before I was diagnosed within 6 months of moving to NE Ohio. I miss the opportunity for service to others so badly in need of transfusions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I appreciate those who can donate and do so. I also appreciate those who don't donate in order to not share undesirable medical conditions. As a parent I always was nervous when I had to take DS #1 in for his infusions every 4 weeks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dinner was a success tonight. I cooked 4 1/2 pounds of taco meat as well as preparing the fixings for the tacos for two families. I brought other treats to Bella's family so they had things to pack for journeys to the hospital and an upcoming trip to Florida to visit the oldest child. I think they leave in two weeks. It is a much needed trip for all of them. I even brought them some plastic Easter eggs to color on. Cole is allergic to real eggs even the shells. 

Bella's health continues to bring the parents to tears.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up here. Can't wait for the KAP Jeanette and a big thank you in advance for the work you're putting into organizing it this year.
> 
> I went and did a "power red" blood donation today; for those who aren't familiar with that "Power Red is similar to a whole blood donation, except a special machine is used to allow you to safely donate two units of red blood cells during one donation while returning your plasma and platelets to you." Takes a little longer but helps out more. I don't donate as often as I should/could but that's just the way it is. Today's donation really wiped me out which it hasn't done before. Came home and slept about 3 hours.
> 
> ...


That's going to be pretty Gwen.
I'm surprised you can donate when on meds. I'm not at all surprised you are wiped out by donating


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When I asked my oncologist about continuing to give blood regularly after chemo for the BR CA, he said, very emphatically, "NO. They can't accept it because of the fear of passing along any cancer cells to another." So, I've never given another pint. I was well on my way to 3 gallons not long before I was diagnosed within 6 months of moving to NE Ohio. I miss the opportunity for service to others so badly in need of transfusions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Even though I haven't been tested from the BR CA gene, oncologist suggested that I no longer donate blood due to the type (and highly aggressive nature) of the cancer I had. I miss it also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm with you. I love cheese. The stores now have sales on for the blocks of cheese but what used to be a 900g block on sale is now 450g for the same price. Do the stores think we're stupid, or what?


I've thought the same thing. I watched a program one night on all the ways the companies try to squeeze more $$ out of us. 
The package sizes were one, putting less length on the rolls of paper towels & toilet paper was another.Sucking people into using the dishwasher "pods" instead if powder was another. That costs at least 4 times as much. There were a bunch more but I can't think of them just now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Dinner was a success tonight. I cooked 4 1/2 pounds of taco meat as well as preparing the fixings for the tacos for two families. I brought other treats to Bella's family so they had things to pack for journeys to the hospital and an upcoming trip to Florida to visit the oldest child. I think they leave in two weeks. It is a much needed trip for all of them. I even brought them some plastic Easter eggs to color on. Cole is allergic to real eggs even the shells.
> 
> Bella's health continues to bring the parents to tears.


You are such a good lifeline for this family. You are truly living the teachings of our Lord just as so many others are who are our friends on here. I'm in awe of your service to your fellow man.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are such a good lifeline for this family. You are truly living the teachings of our Lord just as so many others are who are our friends on here. I'm in awe of your service to your fellow man.


So true! Re: Mary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, you're sure looking good. Good thing you didn't have to shovel all that snow!

Melody, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


Looking good Daralene!! That is a lot of snow, but you look great!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Even though I haven't been tested from the BR CA gene, oncologist suggested that I no longer donate blood due to the type (and highly aggressive nature) of the cancer I had. I miss it also.


Back in '97, we'd never heard of the BR CA gene. So much knowledge has been discovered since my first diagnosis, Jeanette.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I carried in a list of all my meds Bonnie and they said they all were okayed for me to still donate. To be honest I was also surprised. I saw in Jheines/Joy's post and Rookie's they wouldn't let her donate after her type of cancer but it sure hasn't stopped them from accepting me as a donor. Perhaps it has to do with the type of cancer. I don't know if I'll continue to donate seeing how today was a bit draining. We shall see. I can not do it again until July anyway.

RE: the Baby Jewell Dress I have started and posted the beginnings of...very frustrated. When I stopped last night I had completed row 30 and double checked my stitch count and all was fine. I've knit and frogged row 31 now 4 times as I keep not having either enough or too many stitches to complete it as the pattern is written. I'm about to frog back row 31 one more time (each time I recheck the stitch count before starting it again) and have sent an email to the designer and another to someone that has recently done the pattern and posted it on Ravelry. I've read all the comments from others there too and several have said the yarn overs were incorrect but not specific enough to know what to do to correct it. Grrrrrrrrr. I really like this pattern and want to be able to finish it even if I have to make modifications. Will go work on another project I want to do and hope I hear from the folks I emailed with some assistance. Feeling very frustrated. Yea, I know....deep breath in, slowly exhale.



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's going to be pretty Gwen.
> I'm surprised you can donate when on meds. I'm not at all surprised you are wiped out by donating


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Back in '97, we'd never heard of the BR CA gene. So much knowledge has been discovered since my first diagnosis, Jeanette.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And, I continually pray that you'll never hear that C word again and that many others will get good care to cure the cancers they get. Someday, there will be a vaccine against many cancers - but I'm afraid that with the cuts in the funding to NIH, etc. that goal won't be reached for quite some time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have that same thought re: the cuts in funding, etc. Not a comforting thought at all.


RookieRetiree said:


> And, I continually pray that you'll never hear that C word again and that many others will get good care to cure the cancers they get. Someday, there will be a vaccine against many cancers - but I'm afraid that with the cuts in the funding to NIH, etc. that goal won't be reached for quite some time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up here. Can't wait for the KAP Jeanette and a big thank you in advance for the work you're putting into organizing it this year.
> 
> I went and did a "power red" blood donation today; for those who aren't familiar with that "Power Red is similar to a whole blood donation, except a special machine is used to allow you to safely donate two units of red blood cells during one donation while returning your plasma and platelets to you." Takes a little longer but helps out more. I don't donate as often as I should/could but that's just the way it is. Today's donation really wiped me out which it hasn't done before. Came home and slept about 3 hours.
> 
> ...


I agree, thank you Jeanette! 
That's going to be so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got this from my DB and with as many of us that are grandparents I just had to share it.
> 
> How Children Perceive Their Grandparents . . .
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, glad Marla recovering. Hope she can learn to listen to her body and not over stretch.
> Gwen, well went to knitting and decided to frog sock on curved needle. Like the feel, do NOT like loose stitches between needles. Cast on new sock on regular dbl points. Much happier.


Thank you, she's doing much better, she's almost back to normal, she's going to stretch a little easier from now on. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, thank you Jeanette!
> 
> You're very welcome - I'm really looking forward to the KAP.
> 
> That's going to be so cute!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:50pm and my mom should be going home soon. Has been nice to have her here. Although Gage was acting up and misbehaving. 

I was outside with the dog and Greg called earlier. He called Gage to say Hi and he was thinking of him and that he missed him. 
I am somewhat still in shock. Lol.???? 


Either way when Mom leaves I am going to bed. 
Still coughing but my head isn't so bad right now.

Check in tomorrow ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free pattern= shawl collared shrug http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2017/03/free-pattern-pick-quick-knit-shawl-collared-shrug.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I carried in a list of all my meds Bonnie and they said they all were okayed for me to still donate. To be honest I was also surprised. I saw in Jheines/Joy's post and Rookie's they wouldn't let her donate after her type of cancer but it sure hasn't stopped them from accepting me as a donor. Perhaps it has to do with the type of cancer. I don't know if I'll continue to donate seeing how today was a bit draining. We shall see. I can not do it again until July anyway.
> 
> RE: the Baby Jewell Dress I have started and posted the beginnings of...very frustrated. When I stopped last night I had completed row 30 and double checked my stitch count and all was fine. I've knit and frogged row 31 now 4 times as I keep not having either enough or too many stitches to complete it as the pattern is written. I'm about to frog back row 31 one more time (each time I recheck the stitch count before starting it again) and have sent an email to the designer and another to someone that has recently done the pattern and posted it on Ravelry. I've read all the comments from others there too and several have said the yarn overs were incorrect but not specific enough to know what to do to correct it. Grrrrrrrrr. I really like this pattern and want to be able to finish it even if I have to make modifications. Will go work on another project I want to do and hope I hear from the folks I emailed with some assistance. Feeling very frustrated. Yea, I know....deep breath in, slowly exhale.


If it's a written pattern, I'd chart it on graph paper. That always helps me see where something's off.

I got the bindings done on a few more of the small quilts... rolling right along. I think most of these will go to Project Linus, with the doll quilts going to the GDs. I'm making myself not watch any more of those videos until these are done. LOL I will take pictures tomorrow.

My car also needs to go the doctor...not sure what's happening with it but suspect it is the rear brakes. I think I'll just have to see what the brake place says. It's always something. :sm16:

I took my herbs and had my tea. Crossing fingers for better sleep again. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm with you. I love cheese. The stores now have sales on for the blocks of cheese but what used to be a 900g block on sale is now 450g for the same price. Do the stores think we're stupid, or what?


Must be a world wide thing Liz as everything is shrinking here too but still costs the same ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Herrshners has 17c shipping.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I carried in a list of all my meds Bonnie and they said they all were okayed for me to still donate. To be honest I was also surprised. I saw in Jheines/Joy's post and Rookie's they wouldn't let her donate after her type of cancer but it sure hasn't stopped them from accepting me as a donor. Perhaps it has to do with the type of cancer. I don't know if I'll continue to donate seeing how today was a bit draining. We shall see. I can not do it again until July anyway.
> 
> RE: the Baby Jewell Dress I have started and posted the beginnings of...very frustrated. When I stopped last night I had completed row 30 and double checked my stitch count and all was fine. I've knit and frogged row 31 now 4 times as I keep not having either enough or too many stitches to complete it as the pattern is written. I'm about to frog back row 31 one more time (each time I recheck the stitch count before starting it again) and have sent an email to the designer and another to someone that has recently done the pattern and posted it on Ravelry. I've read all the comments from others there too and several have said the yarn overs were incorrect but not specific enough to know what to do to correct it. Grrrrrrrrr. I really like this pattern and want to be able to finish it even if I have to make modifications. Will go work on another project I want to do and hope I hear from the folks I emailed with some assistance. Feeling very frustrated. Yea, I know....deep breath in, slowly exhale.


Gwen I've just taken a look at your pattern and row 31 is definitely wrong , the row you are doing is the last row of the leaf type shape , take a good look at what you have done so far and you should be able to see where you need to knit 15 stitches and where the yo s and sl1 k2tog pass 1 över go .follow what you have done so far rather than what the pattern says for that row . I'm not so good at explaining wish I was right there. The sl1 k2tog pass 1 över is the very point of the leaf shape
I think she has missed the beginning of the row out the part before the repeats start


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> free pattern= shawl collared shrug http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2017/03/free-pattern-pick-quick-knit-shawl-collared-shrug.html


That is really nice


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I managed over the last few days to not psot and I hav ejust caught up. Will continue for the last few hours until I go to bed to not post and will begin afresh tomorrow morning (my time. Wonder what time? I think 7.30). Well I won't be here then- need to take my nephew to his cricket match which means leaving here at 7am. May as well stay I think which means heading straight to Guild so won't be back until after 4! Trouble is we don't know how long the game will be.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If it's a written pattern, I'd chart it on graph paper. That always helps me see where something's off.
> 
> I got the bindings done on a few more of the small quilts... rolling right along. I think most of these will go to Project Linus, with the doll quilts going to the GDs. I'm making myself not watch any more of those videos until these are done. LOL I will take pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Keeping my fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My GKs had a great time this afternoon. I got the photos downloaded.


Just adorable, the children as the well as the lambs. :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

3a.m. And I'm awake. Grr.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


Golly, that is some serious snow! And you are looking great by the way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got this from my DB and with as many of us that are grandparents I just had to share it.
> 
> How Children Perceive Their Grandparents . . .
> 
> ...


LOL. I like numbers 2 and 4. 
:sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Must be a world wide thing Liz as everything is shrinking here too but still costs the same ,


RE Cheese etc..... yep same over here too. :sm19:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Is the Buffalo airport a possibility for you?


I don't know why but they always seem to want to reroute you and not direct. I'll try again and see but I did even check Buffalo. I was hoping to land in Toledo and rent a car. Toledo might be the complication. I also have to see now as a complication is that the dates for Vienna are the same. How could it happen that they would pick those exact dates to have us come. :sm03:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Cheese etc..... yep same over here too. :sm19:


Just picking up on this, so I haven't read all the posts. Now even the softener has stuff you are supposed to add for scent. There is a little in the softener ?ut it used to all be in the softener and you didn't have to buy two rather small bottles. Ridiculous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I forgot to say hello to all of you. ???? The sun is still shining, so I really am smiling. DH is still sleeping but I fell asleep on the couch while watching someone explore properties to move to the country, before making it up to bed. My but properties are expensive. I know pounds are worth more than dollars too. Of course these are homes tHat are built to last. They don't make them like that here. Such lovely homes and gorgeous countryside. Makes me want to move to the country but I'm too spoiled now with restaurants, theatres (movie and live.) However, my best childhood memories are of living in West Guilford, Ontario with no restaurants, theaters, or grocery stores. You had to drive to Halliburton and I don't remember them having much more, but they had an ice skating rink and hall for singing competitions. Of course this was back in thE very early 50's, so it has all changed now. Whatever you wanted you made and it was like at Julie's, with the smell of bread baking and the farm next door, 10 minute walk for my little legs, where Uncle Stan harvested the fields and grew pigs, beef, and chickens. The lake across the road supplied fish and the fields, wild strawberries, blueberries, and deer for venison. Quite a switch from Toronto, even back then. It would take some adjusting now. Perhaps then I would find time to do all the wonderful things Bonnie does.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, that is some serious snow! And you are looking great by the way. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Sugarsugar. I have to laugh, although I was speechless at the time, but Michele, who helps me with my diet, said I was not only thinner and in my 70's, buT Hot! Wow, I couldn't say anything but I should have laughed. Thought those days were long gone. She does inspire me buT she told me I inspire her, which also left me speechless. I wish I could think of something lovely to say at those lovely moments. I do take it in though and am trying to take in what she says. I'm more used to criticism, but perhaps we all are. She really keeps me going.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> 3a.m. And I'm awake. Grr.


Grrrr....I was up at that time also, but did manage to go back to sleep from 5:00 a.m. to 6:30 a.m.

I hope you were/are able to go back to sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> 3a.m. And I'm awake. Grr.


Hope you are able to get some sleep ????.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Grrrr....I was up at that time also, but did manage to go back to sleep from 5:00 a.m. to 6:30 a.m.
> 
> I hope you were/are able to go back to sleep.


Maybe we are all adjusting to the time change?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Looking good Daralene!! That is a lot of snow, but you look great!


Thank you sooooo much. I'm surprised I will get to meet my BFF for lunch. Thought we would be snowed in but the sun is shining and roads are clear. We are also taking a couple out for dinner tonight for his retirement, so will be a diet challenge, bUt a lovely time nonetheless.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Back in '97, we'd never heard of the BR CA gene. So much knowledge has been discovered since my first diagnosis, Jeanette.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Jeanette and Joy, so glad you are both fabulous survivors and all others who have survived. What an awful thing to be told Jeanette but surely good that he did. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I carried in a list of all my meds Bonnie and they said they all were okayed for me to still donate. To be honest I was also surprised. I saw in Jheines/Joy's post and Rookie's they wouldn't let her donate after her type of cancer but it sure hasn't stopped them from accepting me as a donor. Perhaps it has to do with the type of cancer. I don't know if I'll continue to donate seeing how today was a bit draining. We shall see. I can not do it again until July anyway.
> 
> RE: the Baby Jewell Dress I have started and posted the beginnings of...very frustrated. When I stopped last night I had completed row 30 and double checked my stitch count and all was fine. I've knit and frogged row 31 now 4 times as I keep not having either enough or too many stitches to complete it as the pattern is written. I'm about to frog back row 31 one more time (each time I recheck the stitch count before starting it again) and have sent an email to the designer and another to someone that has recently done the pattern and posted it on Ravelry. I've read all the comments from others there too and several have said the yarn overs were incorrect but not specific enough to know what to do to correct it. Grrrrrrrrr. I really like this pattern and want to be able to finish it even if I have to make modifications. Will go work on another project I want to do and hope I hear from the folks I emailed with some assistance. Feeling very frustrated. Yea, I know....deep breath in, slowly exhale.


How frustrating. There should be an errata sheet and so frustrating when there isn't. Hope someone can help you Gwen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I stayed asleep all night. Yay! And no big waves of anxiety, but I did dream someone was trying to sell me a car at the hospital...guess I didn't need a dream to tell me what my biggest stressors are, but there it is...ha. Funny, not funny. 

Sonja, I understood what you said. Reading the knitting instead of the pattern has saved me a time or two for sure. 

I'm going to finish my cuppa and get to morning chores. Hugs and blessings and here's to a better day than yesterday.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> How frustrating. There should be an errata sheet and so frustrating when there isn't. Hope someone can help you Gwen.


What is an errata sheet?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gooooood Morning everybody!!! I have missed this group so much, going to try to catch up with this weeks posts


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Dinner was a success tonight. I cooked 4 1/2 pounds of taco meat as well as preparing the fixings for the tacos for two families. I brought other treats to Bella's family so they had things to pack for journeys to the hospital and an upcoming trip to Florida to visit the oldest child. I think they leave in two weeks. It is a much needed trip for all of them. I even brought them some plastic Easter eggs to color on. Cole is allergic to real eggs even the shells.
> 
> Bella's health continues to bring the parents to tears.


You are a great help to many Mary, the plastic eggs are a great idea too. The trip to Florida is going to be great for them, especially if they can all go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I carried in a list of all my meds Bonnie and they said they all were okayed for me to still donate. To be honest I was also surprised. I saw in Jheines/Joy's post and Rookie's they wouldn't let her donate after her type of cancer but it sure hasn't stopped them from accepting me as a donor. Perhaps it has to do with the type of cancer. I don't know if I'll continue to donate seeing how today was a bit draining. We shall see. I can not do it again until July anyway.
> 
> RE: the Baby Jewell Dress I have started and posted the beginnings of...very frustrated. When I stopped last night I had completed row 30 and double checked my stitch count and all was fine. I've knit and frogged row 31 now 4 times as I keep not having either enough or too many stitches to complete it as the pattern is written. I'm about to frog back row 31 one more time (each time I recheck the stitch count before starting it again) and have sent an email to the designer and another to someone that has recently done the pattern and posted it on Ravelry. I've read all the comments from others there too and several have said the yarn overs were incorrect but not specific enough to know what to do to correct it. Grrrrrrrrr. I really like this pattern and want to be able to finish it even if I have to make modifications. Will go work on another project I want to do and hope I hear from the folks I emailed with some assistance. Feeling very frustrated. Yea, I know....deep breath in, slowly exhale.


Oh yuck, don't you just love having to rewrite pattern rows? I'm sure someone has a clue but it's too early in the morning for me to be coherent enough to even try to tell you anything. 
Hopefruly someone will be able to get it straightened out for you soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:50pm and my mom should be going home soon. Has been nice to have her here. Although Gage was acting up and misbehaving.
> 
> I was outside with the dog and Greg called earlier. He called Gage to say Hi and he was thinking of him and that he missed him.
> I am somewhat still in shock. Lol.????
> ...


Great that your mom came to visit, too bad that Gage was acting up, but good that your mom was there to help deal with it. 
Good that your head is feeling a bit better, hopefully the headache will be completely gone when you wake up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I don't think I checked in at all yesterday, so missed a lot. I hope everyone is feeling well today. 

re: blood donations We were having a blood drive at church and I went down to donate. One of the questions was have you had sex with anyone that is from or has worked/visited in Africa. My ex had worked in the oil field in Africa, so even though it had been a few years, they rejected me. This happened again years later for same reason. I was so disappointed, and angry at him! I think I was also embarrassed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If it's a written pattern, I'd chart it on graph paper. That always helps me see where something's off.
> 
> I got the bindings done on a few more of the small quilts... rolling right along. I think most of these will go to Project Linus, with the doll quilts going to the GDs. I'm making myself not watch any more of those videos until these are done. LOL I will take pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You are moving right along with getting things finished. 
Oh yuck, hopefully it's just needing new bake pads or shoes, and not anything majorly expensive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> 3a.m. And I'm awake. Grr.


UGH! I hope you were able to go back to sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't know why but they always seem to want to reroute you and not direct. I'll try again and see but I did even check Buffalo. I was hoping to land in Toledo and rent a car. Toledo might be the complication. I also have to see now as a complication is that the dates for Vienna are the same. How could it happen that they would pick those exact dates to have us come. :sm03:


Oh wow! What are the odds, but I do think as much as I'd love to see you at KAP, Vienna sounds lovely too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

There are so many great yarn sells going on! I am just pressing delete as I am so tempted!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm watching MASH and it's the one with the Korean shaman, and she's exercising the spirits from the compound so that they can operate on the Korean grandfather, it always makes me laugh when she comes in and Potter says "hells bells" and Father Mulcahy says " a combination between a Bishop and a bullfighter" lololol It's early in the morning for me, small things for small minds. :sm12: :sm23:

Well David left a little while ago to head to work, he's running sugar loads again today from about 9am to 9pm, Marla and I have to go meet up with a lady or two from knit group for boiled dinner at the diner, *HAPPY ST. PATTY'S DAY!!!*, then pick up David's check and grocery shopping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I stayed asleep all night. Yay! And no big waves of anxiety, but I did dream someone was trying to sell me a car at the hospital...guess I didn't need a dream to tell me what my biggest stressors are, but there it is...ha. Funny, not funny.
> 
> Sonja, I understood what you said. Reading the knitting instead of the pattern has saved me a time or two for sure.
> 
> I'm going to finish my cuppa and get to morning chores. Hugs and blessings and here's to a better day than yesterday.


Nothing like a very direct dream. lol But great you slept well. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gooooood Morning everybody!!! I have missed this group so much, I am giving up FB, would rather be here with friends than to be with most of my relatives! LOL! Going to try to catch up with today's posts.
> Have really missed you!


Welcome back! 
I rarely get on facebook anymore, I check it once in awhile but not even every day anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> There are so many great yarn sells going on! I am just pressing delete as I am so tempted!


LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> What is an errata sheet?


It's a page with corrections if the pattern has an error; lots of people post them online when knitters report them. I prefer to rewrite the pattern to fix it and then put a new copy up, but for printed things or patterns that have been out for a long time, many people will just add them on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gooooood Morning everybody!!! I have missed this group so much, going to try to catch up with this weeks posts


Hey! So good to see you! We've missed you, too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You are moving right along with getting things finished.
> Oh yuck, hopefully it's just needing new bake pads or shoes, and not anything majorly expensive.


Oh, I'm sure it's majorly expensive, probably more than the car is worth at this point, as she is 12 years old. So I have to figure out what the options are and go from there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'm sure it's majorly expensive, probably more than the car is worth at this point, as she is 12 years old. So I have to figure out what the options are and go from there.


Well, if you are like me, a new car is not an option, so hopefully it's not toooo painful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Dinner was a success tonight. I cooked 4 1/2 pounds of taco meat as well as preparing the fixings for the tacos for two families. I brought other treats to Bella's family so they had things to pack for journeys to the hospital and an upcoming trip to Florida to visit the oldest child. I think they leave in two weeks. It is a much needed trip for all of them. I even brought them some plastic Easter eggs to color on. Cole is allergic to real eggs even the shells.
> 
> Bella's health continues to bring the parents to tears.


You are an angel to help them. I'm sure they appreciate you more than you know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gee, thanks KayeJo....I think....you enabler you....LOL


Poledra65 said:


> Herrshners has 17c shipping.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> free pattern= shawl collared shrug http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2017/03/free-pattern-pick-quick-knit-shawl-collared-shrug.html


Nice. There are lots of nice patterns there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sonja.....I'll give it a try. Crossing my fingers!



Swedenme said:


> Gwen I've just taken a look at your pattern and row 31 is definitely wrong , the row you are doing is the last row of the leaf type shape , take a good look at what you have done so far and you should be able to see where you need to knit 15 stitches and where the yo s and sl1 k2tog pass 1 över go .follow what you have done so far rather than what the pattern says for that row . I'm not so good at explaining wish I was right there. The sl1 k2tog pass 1 över is the very point of the leaf shape
> I think she has missed the beginning of the row out the part before the repeats start


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't know why but they always seem to want to reroute you and not direct. I'll try again and see but I did even check Buffalo. I was hoping to land in Toledo and rent a car. Toledo might be the complication. I also have to see now as a complication is that the dates for Vienna are the same. How could it happen that they would pick those exact dates to have us come. :sm03:


That's a shame.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene, I want to know the diet! And Michele is right...you are one hot grandma!


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Sugarsugar. I have to laugh, although I was speechless at the time, but Michele, who helps me with my diet, said I was not only thinner and in my 70's, buT Hot! Wow, I couldn't say anything but I should have laughed. Thought those days were long gone. She does inspire me buT she told me I inspire her, which also left me speechless. I wish I could think of something lovely to say at those lovely moments. I do take it in though and am trying to take in what she says. I'm more used to criticism, but perhaps we all are. She really keeps me going.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I forgot to say hello to all of you. ???? The sun is still shining, so I really am smiling. DH is still sleeping but I fell asleep on the couch while watching someone explore properties to move to the country, before making it up to bed. My but properties are expensive. I know pounds are worth more than dollars too. Of course these are homes tHat are built to last. They don't make them like that here. Such lovely homes and gorgeous countryside. Makes me want to move to the country but I'm too spoiled now with restaurants, theatres (movie and live.) However, my best childhood memories are of living in West Guilford, Ontario with no restaurants, theaters, or grocery stores. You had to drive to Halliburton and I don't remember them having much more, but they had an ice skating rink and hall for singing competitions. Of course this was back in thE very early 50's, so it has all changed now. Whatever you wanted you made and it was like at Julie's, with the smell of bread baking and the farm next door, 10 minute walk for my little legs, where Uncle Stan harvested the fields and grew pigs, beef, and chickens. The lake across the road supplied fish and the fields, wild strawberries, blueberries, and deer for venison. Quite a switch from Toronto, even back then. It would take some adjusting now. Perhaps then I would find time to do all the wonderful things Bonnie does.


I have friends who have a cottage near West Guilford right on the lake. I'll always remember a visit we made to them in our motorhome. I had a bottle of tomato juice in the fridge and the top was loose. The road in to their cottage was one of the worst we'd even been on and by the time we got there, there was tomato juice everywhere. :sm16: We had a nice weekend with them though. They still have the cottage and absolutely love it there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I watched the same episode of Mash the other night...hilarious!

Happy St. Patrick's day to everyone too


Poledra65 said:


> I'm watching MASH and it's the one with the Korean shaman, and she's exercising the spirits from the compound so that they can operate on the Korean grandfather, it always makes me laugh when she comes in and Potter says "hells bells" and Father Mulcahy says " a combination between a Bishop and a bullfighter" lololol It's early in the morning for me, small things for small minds. :sm12: :sm23:
> 
> Well David left a little while ago to head to work, he's running sugar loads again today from about 9am to 9pm, Marla and I have to go meet up with a lady or two from knit group for boiled dinner at the diner, *HAPPY ST. PATTY'S DAY!!!*, then pick up David's check and grocery shopping.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Sugarsugar. I have to laugh, although I was speechless at the time, but Michele, who helps me with my diet, said I was not only thinner and in my 70's, buT Hot! Wow, I couldn't say anything but I should have laughed. Thought those days were long gone. She does inspire me buT she told me I inspire her, which also left me speechless. I wish I could think of something lovely to say at those lovely moments. I do take it in though and am trying to take in what she says. I'm more used to criticism, but perhaps we all are. She really keeps me going.


What a nice compliment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right about a fix is much better than a new car payment. I'd LOVE a new or new to me car but just don't want another payment. I just had my van's transmission flushed, new fluid, new air filter, hoses checked, oil change....bill was $525. Yowser! But car is running better and no payments. My van is 11 years old; my little truck also just had the brakes fixed and oil change and that baby is 31 years old and still running. If it had a.c. I'd drive it up to Ohio for the KAP but no a.c.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, if you are like me, a new car is not an option, so hopefully it's not toooo painful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!


DH's brother's birthday is tomorrow so he was born between St Patrick's day (17th) and Saint Joseph's day (19th) and the priest joked that he should have been called Paddy Jo! (He's Ian Michael.)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. Lol.???? considering I never woke up til 11:00. But I woke up to sun shining and robins singing and even a rooster crowing. Not kidding. Someone on the street behind our building has a little shed with a rooster and a few hens. Almost made me think of the days I would wake up when we were out at the house. 
Simpler and more satisfying days☺

Took the dog out and had on a sweater and winter coat. Also a hat mitts and a pair of winter boots. So I was overdressed to say the least.

Daralene you are one hot grandma. Don't you forget it girl????

My head is still a bit sore in the sinus area but the sun has picked up my spirits so I'm not going to dwell on that. 

Will check in later on.
Have a Happy St. Patricks day everyone.????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would have been funny! by the way, loved the jokes you posted on the digest. Sent them to my DB. 


KateB said:


> DH's brother's birthday is tomorrow so he was born between St Patrick's day (17th) and Saint Joseph's day (19th) and the priest joked that he should have been called Paddy Jo! (He's Ian Michael.)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's brother's birthday is tomorrow so he was born between St Patrick's day (17th) and Saint Joseph's day (19th) and the priest joked that he should have been called Paddy Jo! (He's Ian Michael.)


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Today would have been my mother's 100th birthday! She lasted until just short of 92.

I always kidded her, what kind of a Polack was she - couldn't wait 2 days to be born on St. Joseph's Day, instead she had to be born on St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gooooood Morning everybody!!! I have missed this group so much, going to try to catch up with this weeks posts


Yeah! Glad to see your post. You were missed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad you are on the mend.
Daralene, thank you, I did go back to sleep for a few hours.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Had therapy this morning, which consisted of mainly the therapist moving my arm and stretching it out a bit. Hubby is going back to work today, so I'm going to be on my own until he comes home to check on me at 8.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! I don't think I checked in at all yesterday, so missed a lot. I hope everyone is feeling well today.
> 
> re: blood donations We were having a blood drive at church and I went down to donate. One of the questions was have you had sex with anyone that is from or has worked/visited in Africa. My ex had worked in the oil field in Africa, so even though it had been a few years, they rejected me. This happened again years later for same reason. I was so disappointed, and angry at him! I think I was also embarrassed!


You would think they could test you for those diseases endemic to Africa, rather than just reject you for good???? All donations here are tested for tons of things before being released for transfusions- HIV, Hepatitis, West Nile to name a few, there are probably many more now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about a fix is much better than a new car payment. I'd LOVE a new or new to me car but just don't want another payment. I just had my van's transmission flushed, new fluid, new air filter, hoses checked, oil change....bill was $525. Yowser! But car is running better and no payments. My van is 11 years old; my little truck also just had the brakes fixed and oil change and that baby is 31 years old and still running. If it had a.c. I'd drive it up to Ohio for the KAP but no a.c.


I'm so glad DH is pretty proficient at most things the vehicles need, that saves us lots. My oldest is very good at fixing too, just replaced the brakes on his work truck 
We had a timing belt put in the car a while ago & DH thinks the car will be good for another 100,000 km, fingers crossed, it's a 2005 & that's the newest vehicle we have.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:



> DH's brother's birthday is tomorrow so he was born between St Patrick's day (17th) and Saint Joseph's day (19th) and the priest joked that he should have been called Paddy Jo! (He's Ian Michael.)


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Had therapy this morning, which consisted of mainly the therapist moving my arm and stretching it out a bit. Hubby is going back to work today, so I'm going to be on my own until he comes home to check on me at 8.


I hope the healing is going well & the pain is better


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad DH is pretty proficient at most things the vehicles need, that saves us lots. My oldest is very good at fixing too, just replaced the brakes on his work truck
> We had a timing belt put in the car a while ago & DH thinks the car will be good for another 100,000 km, fingers crossed, it's a 2005 & that's the newest vehicle we have.


Sounds like our house...DH is very good at fixing the vehicles and he works on many of the neighbors' cars also. Wish you were closer---

Why I can't get any consulting work done while he's around the house: This morning's conversation. I bought him some new underwear for the cruise (just in case) and they do not have an opening flap in the front and when saw that his question was "So are these European?" And, of course, my response was "more like you're not a peein'". Yuk Yuk Yuk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DHs cousin is home for a few days to visit his mom, he had supper & breakfast with us & him & DH are gone ice fishing. I've got the house cleaned & the last load of laundry in. I want to do some cleaning in the craft room thus afternoon, I did a bit a few days ago but it's kind of overwhelming, just too much stuff in such a small room, it sometimes seems I just rearrange the mess???????? it definitely needs some rearranging before my plants get bigger & I have to transplant
The sun is shining & it's melting out today.
I lost one of the keys for my car about Christmas time, searched everywhere & couldn't find it. Yesterday my friend posted a photo of a key on FB, she'd just cleaned her car & found it. Must have fallen out if my coat pocket. I'm glad to get it back as it was one that clicked open doors & trunk so would cost a lot to replace.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like our house...DH is very good at fixing the vehicles and he works on many of the neighbors' cars also. Wish you were closer---
> 
> Why I can't get any consulting work done while he's around the house: This morning's conversation. I bought him some new underwear for the cruise (just in case) and they do not have an opening flap in the front and when saw that his question was "So are these European?" And, of course, my response was "more like you're not a peein'". Yuk Yuk Yuk.


????????strange, I thought they all had the opening


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got a show on the TV called Planet Earth 2- it just said Equador has 100 kinds if humminbirds????Some are amazingly beautiful, one called a sword bill has a beak much longer than it's body. The world sure has some interesting creatures 

I love the old Mash reruns, so much better than so much that on now days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????strange, I thought they all had the opening


So, did I which is probably why I was looking what kind of fabric and price rather than design.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if you are like me, a new car is not an option, so hopefully it's not toooo painful.


No, my options are either pay to fix it or do without a car for the time being. Neither is very good, but it is what it is. Maybe I'll find out more this weekend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's brother's birthday is tomorrow so he was born between St Patrick's day (17th) and Saint Joseph's day (19th) and the priest joked that he should have been called Paddy Jo! (He's Ian Michael.)


Today is my grandson's birthday and my nephew's, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Today is my grandson's birthday and my nephew's, too!


So I guess that is the 17th (it is the 18th here!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would think they could test you for those diseases endemic to Africa, rather than just reject you for good???? All donations here are tested for tons of things before being released for transfusions- HIV, Hepatitis, West Nile to name a few, there are probably many more now


My husband had hepatitis C (dormant) from a blood transfusion he got in the 70s (before they knew about it, as I understand it), so I had to get tested for it (all clear!). But usually it's low iron that keeps me from donating. I have had issues with that most of my life. And yes, since they always need blood, it seems they would test rather than dismiss out of hand.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So I guess that is the 17th (it is the 18th here!)


Yes--my nephew (who does have a very Irish name) is 19 and GS is 6 (!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--my nephew (who does have a very Irish name) is 19 and GS is 6 (!).


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like our house...DH is very good at fixing the vehicles and he works on many of the neighbors' cars also. Wish you were closer---
> 
> Why I can't get any consulting work done while he's around the house: This morning's conversation. I bought him some new underwear for the cruise (just in case) and they do not have an opening flap in the front and when saw that his question was "So are these European?" And, of course, my response was "more like you're not a peein'". Yuk Yuk Yuk.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well happy birthday to your DGS and your DN!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Today is my grandson's birthday and my nephew's, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Years ago DH agreed to give blood. Afterwards, he got a notice from the red cross that he had Hep C.....He did NOT have hep C!!! He went to our physician and was tested just to be sure. DH was SO pissed off he that he was told he did by the ARC that he has refused to donate ever since.


Sorlenna said:


> My husband had hepatitis C (dormant) from a blood transfusion he got in the 70s (before they knew about it, as I understand it), so I had to get tested for it (all clear!). But usually it's low iron that keeps me from donating. I have had issues with that most of my life. And yes, since they always need blood, it seems they would test rather than dismiss out of hand.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like our house...DH is very good at fixing the vehicles and he works on many of the neighbors' cars also. Wish you were closer---
> 
> Why I can't get any consulting work done while he's around the house: This morning's conversation. I bought him some new underwear for the cruise (just in case) and they do not have an opening flap in the front and when saw that his question was "So are these European?" And, of course, my response was "more like you're not a peein'". Yuk Yuk Yuk.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


Oh no, hope that sorts itself out pronto!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have always wanted to give blood, but my Thalesimia (sp) keeps me from donating. I have a low blood count almost every time I get tested. Even for the heart cath, I had to get a bag and when I came to my senses there was a second I even had another after that, LOL. 

I saw Chestnut trees for sale in our garden shop, I had heard/read, that they were going to be distributed this year, I sure hope my landlord lets me plant one or two, in our back acre, not a tree or bush just pasture type grass.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Today is my grandson's birthday and my nephew's, too!


I hope they have a great birthday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


Are you feeling unwell or is it just the bum knee? I hope you are better now


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


Oh no, hope it's not too bad, I know how bad knees can be! Please do take good care :sm26:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you feeling unwell or is it just the bum knee? I hope you are better now


Not unwell , actually feel really good or did till I stood up , since the accident knee has given way a few times but it's usually when I've done something stupid or been on the go to much but today I've done neither , cannot stand on it at all at the moment , it's getting called quite a few choice names at the moment


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like our house...DH is very good at fixing the vehicles and he works on many of the neighbors' cars also. Wish you were closer---
> 
> Why I can't get any consulting work done while he's around the house: This morning's conversation. I bought him some new underwear for the cruise (just in case) and they do not have an opening flap in the front and when saw that his question was "So are these European?" And, of course, my response was "more like you're not a peein'". Yuk Yuk Yuk.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if you are like me, a new car is not an option, so hopefully it's not toooo painful.


My car is a 2003 Toyota Camry and I'm driving it lil it falls apart! I don't want to buy a car since I'm traveling more. I want the money for that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee, thanks KayeJo....I think....you enabler you....LOL


Let's be honest here, we are all enablers!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs cousin is home for a few days to visit his mom, he had supper & breakfast with us & him & DH are gone ice fishing. I've got the house cleaned & the last load of laundry in. I want to do some cleaning in the craft room thus afternoon, I did a bit a few days ago but it's kind of overwhelming, just too much stuff in such a small room, it sometimes seems I just rearrange the mess???????? it definitely needs some rearranging before my plants get bigger & I have to transplant
> The sun is shining & it's melting out today.
> I lost one of the keys for my car about Christmas time, searched everywhere & couldn't find it. Yesterday my friend posted a photo of a key on FB, she'd just cleaned her car & found it. Must have fallen out if my coat pocket. I'm glad to get it back as it was one that clicked open doors & trunk so would cost a lot to replace.


Glad you got the key back. I lost one in my garbage and I found out it would have cost $125 to replace it. I never did.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Today is my grandson's birthday and my nephew's, too!


Happy birthday to both of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


Sorry about your knee. Do you have it iced?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would think they could test you for those diseases endemic to Africa, rather than just reject you for good???? All donations here are tested for tons of things before being released for transfusions- HIV, Hepatitis, West Nile to name a few, there are probably many more now


They said it was a new strain that could not be tested at the time. I'm sure they are able to test more now. I have gay friends that cannot give blood at all, even if they have been tested.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got the dishes done. 
Took the garbage and recycling out.
Washed the floors.
Had Deuce out to play ball and he is happily snoozing at my feet. 

Have ground beef out to make meatballs and my
last container of stew is out for my supper tonight. 

Gage has been outrageous today calling me names and swearing at me. Pushing and being an little brat. Have been punched in the stomach 2x. I told him I will be calling his dad after 6 and
he can spend the night there. He is not impressed with that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - i got interrupted - mosey on over here - i've got some good recipes for you. ---- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-457323-1.html#10524304


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got the dishes done.
> Took the garbage and recycling out.
> Washed the floors.
> Had Deuce out to play ball and he is happily snoozing at my feet.
> ...


Is there something that triggers Gage's tantrums? Sounds like he needs a good tanning. I hope you're not hurt.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats what I would I say. Agree.


Thank you, Sugar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


Oh golly Sonja, you did not need that to happen.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 76. I need to go to bed. Too hot here last night. Tonight is much better, 10.30pm and 15c compared to 26c at this time last night.


I am glad the weather is a bit better for you, Sugar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got the dishes done.
> Took the garbage and recycling out.
> Washed the floors.
> Had Deuce out to play ball and he is happily snoozing at my feet.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this Mel, it seems a pretty impossible situation when he is like this.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam, the Orange cake sounds wonderful!!!! That may replace my Pound cake for the Easter dinner!!! All the recipes will be tried I am sure! Thanks to all that did the synopsis, this is fantastic for catching up!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


Oh no, sorry to hear about that. That sounds painful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


Great photo Daralene! You look wonderful and, yes, that is a lot of snow!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> My car is a 2003 Toyota Camry and I'm driving it lil it falls apart! I don't want to buy a car since I'm traveling more. I want the money for that.


Pammie, C has a 2002 Toyota 4 Runner, she said she will neve need another vehicle in her lifetime, LOL. And that is true, the car is in excellent condition, though when she first came to GA, I asked her when her last oil change was, the sticker on the window said she should have gotten it changed 1 year prior, ackkkk. I check it now, she learned a lot of things from her late hubby, but nothing about automobiles :sm06: I drive a 96 Ford 150, I love it now that we think all the bugs are worked out of it!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up here. Can't wait for the KAP Jeanette and a big thank you in advance for the work you're putting into organizing it this year.
> 
> I went and did a "power red" blood donation today; for those who aren't familiar with that "Power Red is similar to a whole blood donation, except a special machine is used to allow you to safely donate two units of red blood cells during one donation while returning your plasma and platelets to you." Takes a little longer but helps out more. I don't donate as often as I should/could but that's just the way it is. Today's donation really wiped me out which it hasn't done before. Came home and slept about 3 hours.
> 
> ...


Good job giving blood, Gwen! I hope you are all recovered. Your jewel dress is off to a lovely start in a nice color.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got this from my DB and with as many of us that are grandparents I just had to share it.
> 
> How Children Perceive Their Grandparents . . .
> 
> ...


These had me laughing, Gwen- thanks!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Though I probably will never be a grandmother Gwen, that was too ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got the dishes done.
> Took the garbage and recycling out.
> Washed the floors.
> Had Deuce out to play ball and he is happily snoozing at my feet.
> ...


That's not good Melody, did the counsellor not help at all? I think you really need help with him as he's getting big and cannot be allowed to punch you. If Greg doesn't help, you need to call the police when he starts punching you, put the fear of God in him or he will end up hurting you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know what the deal was with Gage today. 
After I posted earlier I took Deuce out and when I came in he was crying. I said what is wrong. He said I'm sorry Mom. He never said why he acted like that but was a lot better behaved the rest of the day. 

Off to join the new tea party.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in my email this morning. Have you ever tried anything like this?
> 
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/avocado-lime-ice-pops?mbid=nl_fig_007_03092017_Daily&CNDID=35677495
> i finally got photos of yesterday's projects
> ...


Oh goodness, sorry so late in posting, I'm just so far behind in reading. Just had to comment on the slippers and bedspread, just gorgeous.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are such a good lifeline for this family. You are truly living the teachings of our Lord just as so many others are who are our friends on here. I'm in awe of your service to your fellow man.


That is so kind of you to say, yet I feel like I should be doing more. The parents are really struggling to cope with the most recent set of appointments and the information they have been given to deal with.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH take this of me on my way to my appointment this morning. Up past my waist and in spots up to my shoulders. Of course, I am short. :sm23:


You are looking fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's brother's birthday is tomorrow so he was born between St Patrick's day (17th) and Saint Joseph's day (19th) and the priest joked that he should have been called Paddy Jo! (He's Ian Michael.)


LOL! Happy Birthday to your brother!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whew, what a day! Not a bad day, just a busy day, I'm finally sitting down. We met a friend for boiled dinner at the diner for lunch, then went to Scottsbluff and got David's check, did shopping, got home at 5:30pm, started the chicken to boil so I could make Indian Curry for dinner, and while that was boiling I got the dvd player hooked up to the tv in the other room, of course that led to completely moving around the whole room, walked up recycling, did the dishes, finished cooking dinner (it's just waiting for David to get home), poor Ryssa is beside herself that momma won't sit still long enough for her to sit and get petted. Ooh, David just pulled in I think, be back in a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gee, thanks KayeJo....I think....you enabler you....LOL


Heehee!!! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I watched the same episode of Mash the other night...hilarious!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's day to everyone too


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got the dishes done.
> Took the garbage and recycling out.
> Washed the floors.
> Had Deuce out to play ball and he is happily snoozing at my feet.
> ...


Mel, I know this sounds harsh but if he's laying hands on you, you need to call the police, that needs to stop ASAP, he can't think that it's okay to treat his girlfriend or wife that way later in life. You are not anyone's punching bag, least of all your childs, for any reason. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Let's be honest here, we are all enablers!


LOL! Just a little bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


Oh no! Darn knee! I hope it starts to feel better quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, my options are either pay to fix it or do without a car for the time being. Neither is very good, but it is what it is. Maybe I'll find out more this weekend.


I hear that, and feel your pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I don't know what the deal was with Gage today.
> After I posted earlier I took Deuce out and when I came in he was crying. I said what is wrong. He said I'm sorry Mom. He never said why he acted like that but was a lot better behaved the rest of the day.
> 
> Off to join the new tea party.


I'm really glad he straightened up, hopefully it wasn't just so that you wouldn't make him go stay the night with his dad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????strange, I thought they all had the opening


Not all ours do here- but only those with openings are acceptable to David as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


Sounds like your body thinks it is time for it to have a rest- everyone around you is doing so so why not me it is saying :sm02:

Hope it settles and doesn't play up again for you (and that you avoided needing to pee long enough to give the knee some rest).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got a show on the TV called Planet Earth 2- it just said Equador has 100 kinds if humminbirds????Some are amazingly beautiful, one called a sword bill has a beak much longer than it's body. The world sure has some interesting creatures
> 
> I love the old Mash reruns, so much better than so much that on now days.


We just started getting Planet Earth 2 recently. Good show. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage has been outrageous today calling me names and swearing at me. Pushing and being an little brat. Have been punched in the stomach 2x. I told him I will be calling his dad after 6 and
> he can spend the night there. He is not impressed with that.


That is not acceptable under any circumstances. If not addressed he will think that is the way to treat all women.
Hope Greg comes to the fore and pulls him up over his behaviour. But do be careful he doesn't think going to stay with Dad is punishment as the relationship with Dad is important too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just minding my own business , stand up to go and make a cuppa and my knee gives way , just when I think it's all mended .I'm now laid up with my fingers crossed that I don't need the bathroom any time soon


Golly! I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not unwell , actually feel really good or did till I stood up , since the accident knee has given way a few times but it's usually when I've done something stupid or been on the go to much but today I've done neither , cannot stand on it at all at the moment , it's getting called quite a few choice names at the moment


Oh, I was thinking you may have fainted. I am glad you didnt but sorry to hear you have a "bad" knee that can give way like that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got the dishes done.
> Took the garbage and recycling out.
> Washed the floors.
> Had Deuce out to play ball and he is happily snoozing at my feet.
> ...


Oh no, that is not good at all Melody. He cant be hitting people like that, especially his mother. I hope Greg gets on board with this for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I don't know what the deal was with Gage today.
> After I posted earlier I took Deuce out and when I came in he was crying. I said what is wrong. He said I'm sorry Mom. He never said why he acted like that but was a lot better behaved the rest of the day.
> 
> Off to join the new tea party.


Well that is a start and sounds a little better. I gather he goes back to doctor/specialist to see how his medication is working? Or counsellor? I hope they can get to the bottom of these outbursts and you all get the help you need. Hugs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mel, I know that this will sound rather harsh, but most abusers are sorry after they have abused their loved ones. I want you to realize that just because he was sorry afterwards, that doesn't mean that he won't do it again. He is probably angry at Greg, but taking it out on you. I have been through some of this after my DD lost her dad. She was never physical, but very verbal and acting out in high school. Nothing too serious, but enough to have me concerned. She was in counseling for over 3 years.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Mel, I know that this will sound rather harsh, but most abusers are sorry after they have abused their loved ones. I want you to realize that just because he was sorry afterwards, that doesn't mean that he won't do it again. He is probably angry at Greg, but taking it out on you. I have been through some of this after my DD lost her dad. She was never physical, but very verbal and acting out in high school. Nothing too serious, but enough to have me concerned. She was in counseling for over 3 years.


Mel, I hope you know we care for you and Gage and want you to have a mutual loving and supportive home; it may very well be only the two of you who work on this together. I'm not fully versed on how outpatient therapy works, but feel he should be in regular sessions for both behavior and meds review. Some together counseling would be appropriate too. I realize that transportation and cost could be impediments to getting the care and hope you can find a way to work through them. I remember a teacher who seemed helpful, as could the Big Brother group and counselors in advocating for him and getting the resources lined up. He's exhibiting behaviors that require immediate attention and not what you need with everything else you have to deal with so please find other people (the grandmas?) who can join with you in this endeavor. It can be daunting for one person to handle. Wish I was closer, Dear Sister.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> What is an errata sheet?


It seems most patterns have errors and an errata sheet has the corrections. I believe you access them online, at least that's how I do it. Here is a link showing corrections: errata. It is a good idea if knitting a pattern from a magazine to check for errata as they rush to get the patterns out and often with errors.

https://www.purlsoho.com/create/knit/errata/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a page with corrections if the pattern has an error; lots of people post them online when knitters report them. I prefer to rewrite the pattern to fix it and then put a new copy up, but for printed things or patterns that have been out for a long time, many people will just add them on.


Yay, so glad you do that Sorlenna!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'm sure it's majorly expensive, probably more than the car is worth at this point, as she is 12 years old. So I have to figure out what the options are and go from there.


Oh no. Yes, a huge expense and there comes a time when it's not worth keeping it any longer. We had a really old car and the mechanic was honest with us and told us it wasn't wort fixing any more, even though he could have made a lot of money.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene, I want to know the diet! And Michele is right...you are one hot grandma!


 Thank you! It's taken me 15 months to get this far and I'm still have more than 1/2 my body weight as fat. I can't wait till that changes. :sm23: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I have friends who have a cottage near West Guilford right on the lake. I'll always remember a visit we made to them in our motorhome. I had a bottle of tomato juice in the fridge and the top was loose. The road in to their cottage was one of the worst we'd even been on and by the time we got there, there was tomato juice everywhere. :sm16: We had a nice weekend with them though. They still have the cottage and absolutely love it there.


Do you remember the name of the lake? I remember Grass Lake, Eagle Lake, Kenises Lake, and others I've forgotten. Oh dear with the tomato juice!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about a fix is much better than a new car payment. I'd LOVE a new or new to me car but just don't want another payment. I just had my van's transmission flushed, new fluid, new air filter, hoses checked, oil change....bill was $525. Yowser! But car is running better and no payments. My van is 11 years old; my little truck also just had the brakes fixed and oil change and that baby is 31 years old and still running. If it had a.c. I'd drive it up to Ohio for the KAP but no a.c.


Our one car is almost 16 yrs. old and still such a great car. Yup, AC fixed about 5 yrs. ago and the body is still great. Well over 200,000 miles. New odometer so not sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. Lol.???? considering I never woke up til 11:00. But I woke up to sun shining and robins singing and even a rooster crowing. Not kidding. Someone on the street behind our building has a little shed with a rooster and a few hens. Almost made me think of the days I would wake up when we were out at the house.
> Simpler and more satisfying days☺
> 
> Took the dog out and had on a sweater and winter coat. Also a hat mitts and a pair of winter boots. So I was overdressed to say the least.
> ...


Thank you so much Mel. Hoping you soon feel better. 
So sorry Gage is having so many problems. I know those years when he was little hold so many loving memories for you. If only they stayed like that. Sending you loving hugs ????. I agree with so much others have said about this pattern of behavior and hoping you can get all the help and support you need.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Today would have been my mother's 100th birthday! She lasted until just short of 92.
> 
> I always kidded her, what kind of a Polack was she - couldn't wait 2 days to be born on St. Joseph's Day, instead she had to be born on St. Patrick's Day!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, glad you are on the mend.
> Daralene, thank you, I did go back to sleep for a few hours.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Had therapy this morning, which consisted of mainly the therapist moving my arm and stretching it out a bit. Hubby is going back to work today, so I'm going to be on my own until he comes home to check on me at 8.


Hoping you did ok alone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would think they could test you for those diseases endemic to Africa, rather than just reject you for good???? All donations here are tested for tons of things before being released for transfusions- HIV, Hepatitis, West Nile to name a few, there are probably many more now


They wouldn't take me because of rheumatoid arthritis and then later because of Mad Cow Disease when I lived in Europe. Some things don't show up right away, I guess? Only thing I could figure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like our house...DH is very good at fixing the vehicles and he works on many of the neighbors' cars also. Wish you were closer---
> 
> Why I can't get any consulting work done while he's around the house: This morning's conversation. I bought him some new underwear for the cruise (just in case) and they do not have an opening flap in the front and when saw that his question was "So are these European?" And, of course, my response was "more like you're not a peein'". Yuk Yuk Yuk.


 :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs cousin is home for a few days to visit his mom, he had supper & breakfast with us & him & DH are gone ice fishing. I've got the house cleaned & the last load of laundry in. I want to do some cleaning in the craft room thus afternoon, I did a bit a few days ago but it's kind of overwhelming, just too much stuff in such a small room, it sometimes seems I just rearrange the mess???????? it definitely needs some rearranging before my plants get bigger & I have to transplant
> The sun is shining & it's melting out today.
> I lost one of the keys for my car about Christmas time, searched everywhere & couldn't find it. Yesterday my friend posted a photo of a key on FB, she'd just cleaned her car & found it. Must have fallen out if my coat pocket. I'm glad to get it back as it was one that clicked open doors & trunk so would cost a lot to replace.


Wow, what a find to get your key back! Yay!
How fortunate for you and Jeannette both to have husbands who are handymwith cars ????.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So, did I which is probably why I was looking what kind of fabric and price rather than design.


I bought DH some when we lived in Germany and didn't realize they didn't have opening. Strange. Not sure how he coped but certainly less convenient.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> No, my options are either pay to fix it or do without a car for the time being. Neither is very good, but it is what it is. Maybe I'll find out more this weekend.


Oh no. What will you do if no car is the option? Do you have busses?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--my nephew (who does have a very Irish name) is 19 and GS is 6 (!).


6 already. How did that happen? Happy birthday to both of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Great photo Daralene! You look wonderful and, yes, that is a lot of snow!!


We got some more to add to it yesterday ????Still probably way behind Bonnie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> You are looking fantastic.


Thanks Pacer. Almost 16 months to get this far but it is finally paying off. I'm losing at a snail's pace but I'm in for the long haul. Averaged out it is less than a pound a week buT the weeks have added up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I bought DH some when we lived in Germany and didn't realize they didn't have opening. Strange. Not sure how he coped but certainly less convenient.


He's now teasing me that I bought him "panties" and hopes the suitcase isn't inspected by the TSA during our trip! He'll get lots of mileage out of this story for a very long time to come. So if you bought some in Germany, he's right, it may be a European thing! I went back and looked at the product description and it does say "functional fly".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's now teasing me that I bought him "panties" and hopes the suitcase isn't inspected by the TSA during our trip! He'll get lots of mileage out of this story for a very long time to come. So if you bought some in Germany, he's right, it may be a European thing! I went back and looked at the product description and it does say "functional fly".


Functional fly with no opening? Sounds wrong to me. What else would a functional fly be?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Functional fly with no opening? Sounds wrong to me. What else would a functional fly be?


We are truly baffled; there aren't any comments in the reviews that make mention of it either.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Could the fly part just be basted in so you could open it up? I don't ever buy men's underwear, so I have no idea!


----------

